# Media  > Games >  Marvel VS Capcom Infinite

## Derek Metaltron

So damned pissed right now. DC is perfectly able to have Netherealm do Injustice 2 and a solid DC only fighting game for consoles, but we Marvel fans, despite the fact it's more popular than ever, STILL have to share space with fecking Capcom characters we don't care about! Half the damn roster, wasted! And you can bet there's no story on the level of Injustice to be had, just Capcom trying to make the bloody thing as suited to endless competitions on the paid fighting game comp range.

----------


## CraigTheCylon

Very, VERY iffy about the 'Infinite' subtitle.  Something about it is setting off my warning bells for free-to-play, microtransactions, hodgepodge incomplete product at launch (remember _SFV_?  Y'know, for the year or so it took to actually feel like a whole game?) and basically everything else I hate in modern gaming.  Yes, that's a lot of conclusions to jump to over a title, but they _could_ have just put a '4' on there, so...

Also: THAT'S NOT WHAT BINARY LOOKS LIKE ARGH

----------


## Frontier

X  :Big Grin: !!!

And that's the best Captain Marvel has looked in a while. The comics and cartoons should take note  :Wink: .

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Injustice at least managed to have a good story and proved you didn't have to crossover with MK (or Capcom) all the time to make something work. And until Marvel does a proper solid fighting game for consoles without wasting half the roster on Capcom characters, never.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Very, VERY iffy about the 'Infinite' subtitle.  Something about it is setting off my warning bells for free-to-play, microtransactions, hodgepodge incomplete product at launch (remember _SFV_?  Y'know, for the year or so it took to actually feel like a whole game?) and basically everything else I hate in modern gaming.  Yes, that's a lot of conclusions to jump to over a title, but they _could_ have just put a '4' on there, so...
> 
> Also: THAT'S NOT WHAT BINARY LOOKS LIKE ARGH


It's called Infinite because the Infinity Gems will be a major gameplay element.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

MvCI press release
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2016/...y-stones-more/




> In case you missed our announcement at PlayStation Experience, Marvel and Capcom have joined forces once again to bring you the next epic chapter in our highly acclaimed cross-over series: Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite! Universes collide with fun, frantic player-vs-player battles.
> 
> Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite will feature a variety of exciting and accessible single player modes and rich multi-player content for new players and longtime fans alike.
> In addition to single player Arcade, Training and Mission modes, a visually stunning and immersive cinematic Story Mode will put players at the center of both universes as they battle for supremacy against powerful forces and a new villain.
> 
> Reborn Rivalries: Universes collide once again in this all-new crossover clash for the ages, where players select their favorite Marvel and Capcom characters and engage in accessible and action-packed 2v2 partner battles.
> 
> Infinite Power: Pulled from classic Marvel lore, unique and game-changing Infinity Stones can be implemented into players’ strategies as a way to influence the outcome of battle. Each Infinity Stone provides a unique advantage to the player and represents a different aspect of the universe: power, space, time, reality, soul, and mind.
> 
> ...

----------


## CraigTheCylon

> It's called Infinite because the Infinity Gems will be a major gameplay element.


Good news:  Maybe my worries are for nothing!

Bad news:  This sounds suspiciously like the _Street Fighter X Tekken_ gem system that served only to get in the way.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Injustice at least managed to have a good story and proved you didn't have to crossover with MK (or Capcom) all the time to make something work. And until Marvel does a proper solid fighting game for consoles without wasting half the roster on Capcom characters, never.


Capcom are the best fighting game makers of all time. Its a privilege they make these games for Marvel.  They've made two amazing only Marvel heroes fighting games already that are classics of the genre.


Marvel & Capcom are perfect for each other.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I admit the idea of the Infinity Gems, having 2 characters team up against 2 more, and a story mode, all show promise.  I just know it's a little petty but I really do wish that we didn't have to keep sharing our beloved Marvel characters with Capcom ones just because. Marvel needs a good solo fighting game these days to match DC with Injustice.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Capcom are the best fighting game makers of all time. Its a privilege they make these games for Marvel.  They've made two amazing only Marvel heroes fighting games already that are classics of the genre.
> 
> Marvel & Capcom are perfect for each other.


That might have been true once, but Capcom hasn't had solid and beloved franchises in years. Resident Evil struggles to stay relevant until the reboot, most of the character in MVC games haven't had games in ages, and Street Fighter has to crossover with Tekken to get a decent cent. It's lucky that Marvel think it still NEEDS Capcom to team up in a fighting game, because they don't. As for X-Men: Children of the Atom and Marvel Super Heroes, those were decades ago. If Capcom gets off its butt and makes a decent Marvel only fighting game without the need to shove its own characters up our butts, I'll be happier.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Good news:  Maybe my worries are for nothing!
> 
> Bad news:  This sounds suspiciously like the _Street Fighter X Tekken_ gem system that served only to get in the way.


I think it will be like Marvel Superheroes. This game sounds like MSH with 2v2 and Capcom characters.

----------


## scourge

One thing is confusing me. The trailer there says it'll be on Xbox One as well as Steam but the news about the game is all saying its PS4 exclusive. Which one is it?

----------


## Kevinroc

> One thing is confusing me. The trailer there says it'll be on Xbox One as well as Steam but the news about the game is all saying its PS4 exclusive. Which one is it?


It'll be on Xbox One and Steam as well.

The port of Ultimate MvC 3 is a timed exclusive and will be available elsewhere later on.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> That might have been true once, but Capcom hasn't had solid and beloved franchises in years. Resident Evil struggles to stay relevant until the reboot, most of the character in MVC games haven't had games in ages, and Street Fighter has to crossover with Tekken to get a decent cent. It's lucky that Marvel think it still NEEDS Capcom to team up in a fighting game, because they don't. As for X-Men: Children of the Atom and Marvel Super Heroes, those were decades ago. If Capcom gets off its butt and makes a decent Marvel only fighting game without the need to shove its own characters up our butts, I'll be happier.





> Resident Evil struggles to stay relevant until the reboot,


False. REmake HD was the fastest selling PSN title ever and has sold over a million copies. RE0 HD has sold over 800K to date. Resident Evil 5&6 are respectively #1 and #2 in sales for Capcom games all time. The good sales are the reason why they are still entertaining making remakes of their classic games(Like the RE2 remake that's in development). RE is one of the few good things Capcom has going for itself, but I digress for various reasons.




> most of the character in MVC games haven't had games in ages


How is this bad? It keeps lesser known characters alive.




> Street Fighter has to crossover with Tekken to get a decent cent.


SFxT sold like crap and the game was dead competitively months after release. They were doing okay with SF4 on its own. Also it was a deal between Capcom & Namco so expect TxSF once Namco has dealt with Tekken 7's console port. SF5 hasn't sold what they wanted, but they don't have the Xbox playerbase either unlike SF4.




> It's lucky that Marvel think it still NEEDS Capcom to team up in a fighting game, because they don't.


True




> If Capcom gets off its butt and makes a decent Marvel only fighting game without the need to shove its own characters up our butts, I'll be happier.


Why shouldn't they? Just because you don't like Capcom characters doesn't mean everyone else feels the same.

----------


## Smoov-E

> So damned pissed right now. DC is perfectly able to have Netherealm do Injustice 2 and a solid DC only fighting game for consoles, but we Marvel fans, despite the fact it's more popular than ever, STILL have to share space with fecking Capcom characters we don't care about! Half the damn roster, wasted! And you can bet there's no story on the level of Injustice to be had, just Capcom trying to make the bloody thing as suited to endless competitions on the paid fighting game comp range.




I don't like anything about Injustice yet I love the Capcom games and love the fact that two companies I like are doing a vs game again, Marvel and Capcom both know this game will have a far longer shelf life then Injustice since every major FGC tournament will have this game in the marquee where Injustice can't make that claim

----------


## ChibaMariners

Netherrealm just learned how to make a decent fighting game with 9 and X. Before that they haven't anything decent since UMK3. They still have no idea how to balance a game. Damn near every DLC character they released in X jumped to being one of the best characters in the game. If I had to have someone else develop a Marvel game it would be Arc systems for sure. Love their work with the Guilty Gear series; all of the vibrant colors and the quirkiness of the characters in that game would lend itself quite nice to making a Marvel fighting game.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> So damned pissed right now. DC is perfectly able to have Netherealm do Injustice 2 and a solid DC only fighting game for consoles, but we Marvel fans, despite the fact it's more popular than ever, STILL have to share space with fecking Capcom characters we don't care about! Half the damn roster, wasted! And you can bet there's no story on the level of Injustice to be had, just Capcom trying to make the bloody thing as suited to endless competitions on the paid fighting game comp range.


You don't have to share space.  Contest of Champions and Marvel Heroes are over there -->

MvC has been Capcom's show for almost 20 years.  You aren't sharing space with them, they're sharing space with you.

And who complains about a dev making sure that a competitive game is suited for competitive play?  Someone explain that to me.  




> Netherrealm just learned how to make a decent fighting game with 9 and X. Before that they haven't anything decent since UMK3. They still have no idea how to balance a game.


MKX seems to be doing pretty well for itself as far as tournaments and balance goes.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I don't like anything about Injustice yet I love the Capcom games and love the fact that two companies I like are doing a vs game again, Marvel and Capcom both know this game will have a far longer shelf life then Injustice since every major FGC tournament will have this game in the marquee where Injustice can't make that claim


And thanks for answering my concern for me... because THAT'S what we need MVCI for, endless tournaments of whiney Capcom and fighting game nits which basically make the game impossible to play unless you're as 'pro' as they are. Give me Injustice's solid alternate universe storyline any day over that nonsense.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Netherrealm just learned how to make a decent fighting game with 9 and X. Before that they haven't anything decent since UMK3. They still have no idea how to balance a game. Damn near every DLC character they released in X jumped to being one of the best characters in the game. If I had to have someone else develop a Marvel game it would be Arc systems for sure. Love their work with the Guilty Gear series; all of the vibrant colors and the quirkiness of the characters in that game would lend itself quite nice to making a Marvel fighting game.


I will say it is nice that we are finally getting Marvel games on consoles, which is half the battle I was campaigning for, and since I have heard those games were well made I would be interested if they gave a hand at a Marvel only fighting game, especially if they picked a solid storyline like Secret Wars or something as the basis. They also made one of my fav DBZ games in Supersonic Warriors.  :Smile:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> And thanks for answering my concern for me... because THAT'S what we need MVCI for, endless tournaments of whiney Capcom and fighting game nits which basically make the game impossible to play unless you're as 'pro' as they are. Give me Injustice's solid alternate universe storyline any day over that nonsense.


You seriously want Capcom to prioritize a story mode for a fighting game?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> You don't have to share space.  Contest of Champions and Marvel Heroes are over there -->
> 
> MvC has been Capcom's show for almost 20 years.  You aren't sharing space with them, they're sharing space with you.


Yes because I am clearly going to go and play the cash grabbing 'greed over gameplay' mobile wanna be Injustice 'game' experience which is Contest of Champions so I can spend money on a gadzillion crystals just for the avgue chance I unlock someone important. Or an MMO on PC. I'm a console gamer and it's time we had something.

As for that, Marvel is far bigger a powerhouse than Capcom is these days, and they were certainly the ones who finally gave the go ahead. Marvel honestly doesn't need Capcom characters in a fighting game, it's only nostalgia to recapture the original (which without X-Men they certainly won't) which keeps the series semi-going. A Marvel only fighting game rivalling Injustice is a far greater prospect without the need to know who the hell umpteen has been game series and characters are.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> You seriously want Capcom to prioritize a story mode for a fighting game?


Erm, yes? A story mode gives you the right hook and premise set up for a fighting game. Mortal Kombat and Injustice have done it well enough to the extent that Street Fighter put it in, and now apparently MVCI too. Marvel has plenty of storylines to use for inspiration in a Marvel fighting game... in my choice 2015's Secret Wars for the array of alternate realities for characters to come from.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if they'll get back Mark Gatha as X?

----------


## ChibaMariners

> You don't have to share space.  Contest of Champions and Marvel Heroes are over there -->
> 
> MvC has been Capcom's show for almost 20 years.  You aren't sharing space with them, they're sharing space with you.
> 
> And who complains about a dev making sure that a competitive game is suited for competitive play?  Someone explain that to me.  
> 
> 
> 
> MKX seems to be doing pretty well for itself as far as tournaments and balance goes.


Tournaments yes. As for as gameplay and balance I'm gonna have to agree and disagree. They had a string of DLC characters (Alien and Predator for sure) that jumped up to the top of the game before balance patches. It doesn't matter as much since the gameplay itself relies on heavy use of 50/50 guess traps. A ton of characters can do it making it "balanced", but they failed at making decent overall product if THE core component of the game at high level is predicated on who can execute their 50/50 mixup gameplan better. A good fighter should have a little bit of everything. X is definitely a step in the right direction for them though, so hopefully they take heed of community advice whenever 11 drops.

----------


## Cmbmool

So this game's a mixture of Marvel Superheroes and the original Marvel vs Capcom, but with a new story ?

----------


## ChibaMariners

> I will say it is nice that we are finally getting Marvel games on consoles, which is half the battle I was campaigning for, and since I have heard those games were well made I would be interested if they gave a hand at a Marvel only fighting game, especially if they picked a solid storyline like Secret Wars or something as the basis. They also made one of my fav DBZ games in Supersonic Warriors.


Supersonic Warriors man you took it back. Definitely one of my favorites out of that series.

----------


## master of read

my take is you can have a good story mode and balanced fighting mechanics. what good is playing the story mode if the game play is jank? one of my favorite fighting games is SVC chaos. it has a great set-up, especially with the graphic novels but even i know the gameplay is busted, hence why you don't see it played most, if not any tournament.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Erm, yes? A story mode gives you the right hook and premise set up for a fighting game. Mortal Kombat and Injustice have done it well enough to the extent that Street Fighter put it in, and now apparently MVCI too. Marvel has plenty of storylines to use for inspiration in a Marvel fighting game... in my choice 2015's Secret Wars for the array of alternate realities for characters to come from.


The fans of this series ain't going to play it for a story mode. They want to use their favorite characters and beat the crap out of each other. They don't care for story context behind it. I sure as hell don't.

----------


## master of read

> The fans of this series ain't going to play it for a story mode. They want to use their favorite characters and beat the crap out of each other. They don't care for story context behind it. I sure as hell don't.


ditto. MVC2 had no story mode at all and yet i love it. hell, it's still being played both online and in tournaments.

----------


## Smoov-E

> And thanks for answering my concern for me... because THAT'S what we need MVCI for, endless tournaments of whiney Capcom and fighting game nits which basically make the game impossible to play unless you're as 'pro' as they are. Give me Injustice's solid alternate universe storyline any day over that nonsense.



That's the thing you don't have to be a "pro" you just have to at bare minimum know the basics like throwing a hadoken

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Yes because I am clearly going to go and play the cash grabbing 'greed over gameplay' mobile wanna be Injustice 'game' experience which is Contest of Champions so I can spend money on a gadzillion crystals just for the avgue chance I unlock someone important.


You don't want a game, "suited to competitions" in the first place, so why do you care how deep the gameplay is?  




> Marvel honestly doesn't need Capcom characters in a fighting game


They need Capcom and the "Vs" name if they want to sell a fighting game that anyone gives a shit about.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> They need Capcom and the "Vs" name if they want to sell a fighting game that anyone gives a shit about.


Exactly. Anyone remember this travesty?

[img]http://static.*********.com/uploads/original/1/10831/896853-925064_60208_front.jpg[/img]

----------


## master of read

> Exactly. Anyone remember this travesty?
> 
> [img]http://static.*********.com/uploads/original/1/10831/896853-925064_60208_front.jpg[/img]


i rented this from blockbuster because i liked the idea and concept.

i took that shit back the same day.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Exactly. Anyone remember this travesty?
> 
> [img]http://static.*********.com/uploads/original/1/10831/896853-925064_60208_front.jpg[/img]


Just to add to the failpile

----------


## Smoov-E

> Just to add to the failpile





People's memories be very short, I remember Marvel took back the license from EA real quick

----------


## master of read

> People's memories be very short, I remember Marvel took back the license from EA real quick


yep. they all weren't COTA and MSH.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Just to add to the failpile




This is a good game!  Most X-Men in a single fighting game!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

One more for the failpile

----------


## KCJ506

Honestly I think it would be nice if Marvel/Capcom did an all Marvel fighter. The closest we've ever gotten to one that wasn't all X-men was MSH.

In regards to the whole issue regarding the characters that are owned by Fox, the only ones I think are essential are Wolverine, Storm, Magneto, Deadpool and Doom. Doom probably wouldn't even be an issue if Fox wasn't so adamant about hanging on to the F4 rights.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

More details on the game
http://www.gameinformer.com/games/ma...ty-stones.aspx

There will be no assists and Infinity Gems will be pre-selected.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Two more characters will be revealed during ESPN's broadcast of Capcom Cup
https://twitter.com/marvelvscapcom/s...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------


## The Negative Zone

So.. I can't get this new game since I don't have the newest consoles. I have Xbox and Xbox 360 consoles. What MVC game should I get? Keep in mind I don't care for CAPCOM characters.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> So.. I can't get this new game since I don't have the newest consoles. I have Xbox and Xbox 360 consoles. What MVC game should I get? Keep in mind I don't care for CAPCOM characters.


UMvC3 is on the 360 but good luck finding a copy. If you play games on your PC the newest game will get a steam release. UMvC3 will get a steam release in March.

----------


## KCJ506

> More details on the game
> http://www.gameinformer.com/games/ma...ty-stones.aspx
> 
> There will be no assists and Infinity Gems will be pre-selected.



A quote from that article.





> When I asked them about the rumor that the games roster would not include as many (or any) characters from the X-Men or Fantastic Four series due film rights issues (the current film series for those franchises are owned by Fox and not Marvel Studios) and would instead favor characters already in the Marvel cinematic universe, Creative Director of Marvel Entertainment Bill Rosemann didnt tense up the way PR folks tend to when you ask them a difficult question. While Marvel wants to take a forward-thinking stance with the characters they include in the game, he wants to make sure fans of all of Marvel properties, including X-Men, are happy. That heritage is not lost, he told me. Not the straight answer I was looking for, but it left me hopeful about my chances of Berserker Barraging people as Wolverine next year.



X-men not disconfirmed after all?

----------


## Captain M

c/p my post from another forum:

I don't understand why people think X-Men (and DP and FF) *might not* be in the game.
They will *obviously not* be in the game. Not even as a background in someone's ending.

This also goes for Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver for some odd reason. They will also not be in the game.

Anyways if 24 character at launch rumor is true, here is my prediction:

Iron Man
Captain Marvel
Captain America
Thor
Hulk
Black Widow
Loki
Doctor Strange
Ant-Man
Groot
Rocket Raccoon
Spider-Man

I think 8 DLC characters for each side is a good bet, so here is my prediction for the Marvel side:

Thanos
Ultron
Ms. Marvel
Hawkeye
Vision
Star-Lord
Wasp
Gwenpool

Edit: Then again; Wasp or Ms. Marvel or Gwenpool can slip into the initial roster since 2 female characters out of 12 seems wierd.

----------


## Digifiend

> One more for the failpile


Why does that have the MOVIE Avengers logo when Wolverine is there? It's not based on the movies, so it should've used the comics logo.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> The fans of this series ain't going to play it for a story mode. They want to use their favorite characters and beat the crap out of each other. They don't care for story context behind it. I sure as hell don't.


One can have both, but the fact that Injustice managed to create a well thought out story with alternate universes and an ongoing comic prequel that became the best selling digital comic for DC is testament to how well a proper storyline for a comic based video fighting game can be.

----------


## Panfoot

> I don't understand why people think X-Men (and DP and FF) *might not* be in the game.
> They will *obviously not* be in the game. Not even as a background in someone's ending.


I don't know, while I'm certainly leaning to the "nope, not gonna happen" thought, it wouldn't be too surprisingly to have maybe throw us a bone with Deadpool and Wolverine in it. I certainly wouldn't get hopes up for any of the Fantastic Four though. If they don't though I wouldn't be surprised if they more or less replace Deadpool with Squirrel Girl or Gwenpoole as the "wacky" character.

Anyway, I never did end up playing any of the other games, always seemed a bit to fast pace for me, plus i'm just not that into fighting games, but I might at least check out MvC3 before this one comes out once the steam release hits.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Honestly I think it would be nice if Marvel/Capcom did an all Marvel fighter. The closest we've ever gotten to one that wasn't all X-men was MSH.
> 
> In regards to the whole issue regarding the characters that are owned by Fox, the only ones I think are essential are Wolverine, Storm, Magneto, Deadpool and Doom. Doom probably wouldn't even be an issue if Fox wasn't so adamant about hanging on to the F4 rights.


Exactly, for all my bemoaning I do gather that Capcom did a decent job with MSH and COTA, so hopefully they can see DC with Injustice and recognise that a solo Marvel fighting game can and should work.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> c/p my post from another forum:
> 
> I don't understand why people think X-Men (and DP and FF) *might not* be in the game.
> They will *obviously not* be in the game. Not even as a background in someone's ending.
> 
> This also goes for Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver for some odd reason. They will also not be in the game.
> 
> Anyways if 24 character at launch rumor is true, here is my prediction:
> 
> ...


They seriously better have more Marvel characters than that at launch, because 12 is bloody pathetic. If we have to share with Capcom then it should be 20 at least. And definitely more female characters.

----------


## Captain M

> I don't know, while I'm certainly leaning to the "nope, not gonna happen" thought, it wouldn't be too surprisingly to have maybe throw us a bone with Deadpool and Wolverine in it. I certainly wouldn't get hopes up for any of the Fantastic Four though. If they don't though I wouldn't be surprised if they more or less replace Deadpool with Squirrel Girl or Gwenpoole as the "wacky" character.
> 
> Anyway, I never did end up playing any of the other games, always seemed a bit to fast pace for me, plus i'm just not that into fighting games, but I might at least check out MvC3 before this one comes out once the steam release hits.


The thing is if they want to put X-Men (they definitely don't) they will put more than just Deadpool and Wolverine. They will make half of the roster X-Men. But they don't want that so there will be no FOX-related character. There is no middle area.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> Very, VERY iffy about the 'Infinite' subtitle.  Something about it is setting off my warning bells for free-to-play, microtransactions, hodgepodge incomplete product at launch (remember _SFV_?  Y'know, for the year or so it took to actually feel like a whole game?) and basically everything else I hate in modern gaming.  Yes, that's a lot of conclusions to jump to over a title, but they _could_ have just put a '4' on there, so...
> 
> Also: THAT'S NOT WHAT BINARY LOOKS LIKE ARGH


If that's not what it supposed to look like it was at Marvel's behest. They are picky about how the characters are depicted. Probably even moreso since Carol is getting a movie. Marvel leads Capcom through the process; they were legendarily picky about Dr. Strange's depiction from his moves, to the way he stood, to the way he moves his hands around.

----------


## JCAll

> Anyways if 24 character at launch rumor is true, here is my prediction:
> 
> Iron Man
> Captain Marvel
> Captain America
> Thor
> Hulk
> Black Widow
> Loki
> ...


Not a bad list, but someone has to drop to make room for Shuma-Gorath.  CAPCOM really likes Shuma-Gorath.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> c/p my post from another forum:
> 
> I don't understand why people think X-Men (and DP and FF) *might not* be in the game.
> They will *obviously not* be in the game. Not even as a background in someone's ending.
> 
> This also goes for Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver for some odd reason. They will also not be in the game.
> 
> Anyways if 24 character at launch rumor is true, here is my prediction:
> 
> ...


No enough POC(Unless that Spidey is Miles Morales). I don't see how Black Panther doesn't make the initial cut with the movie coming out soon.

----------


## MindofShadow

BP will def be there if Carol is.

Hes already debuted in the mcu, his solo is before, and his comic has much higher sales

IM
Cap
Thor
Hulk
Strange
Black Panther
Spider man
Cap Marvel

Are locks i would assume

Then there is a battle royal between loki, rcket, groot, starlord, widow, winter soldier, black bolt, antan, wasp, and the like

Thats a sausage fest tjo but thats

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Not a bad list, but someone has to drop to make room for Shuma-Gorath. CAPCOM really likes Shuma-Gorath.




Yet another thing which ticks me off about MVC... when the developers from one company picking from another still like the fecking squid guy for a slot, even though he never appears in the comics unless Marvel wants to reference that MVC is a thing.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> BP will def be there if Carol is.
> 
> Hes already debuted in the mcu, his solo is before, and his comic has much higher sales
> 
> IM
> Cap
> Thor
> Hulk
> Strange
> ...


The focuses for Marvel are going to be Avengers, Inhumans, Guardians, Defenders/Marvel Knights and Spider-Man characters, with a definite focus on MCU guys and gals and likely a few of the All New All Different broom like Kamala, Miles, Robbie and maybe Spider Gwen.

----------


## JediKage

The problem is if the roster is 12. I wouldn't see how you fit X-men in in the first place.

Avengers, Defenders, Guardians, Inhumans, and Spidey Verse. 

Required Heroes: 
Spider-man, Iron Man, Hulk, Thor, Captain America, Ant-man (or Wasp), Dr. Strange, Black Panther and Captain Marvel. That is 9 right off the bat. 

You then need one guardian with Thanos and Loki. That is 12 man roster right off the bat. 

With yeah terrible gender balance even if you pick Wasp, Gamora and Captain Marvel. 

X-men will be DLC or they will heavily mirror their fighting styles onto other characters.

----------


## JCAll

> Yet another thing which ticks me off about MVC... when the developers from one company picking from another still like the fecking squid guy for a slot, even though he never appears in the comics unless Marvel wants to reference that MVC is a thing.


Could always just drop Marvel entirely and just do Darkstalkers instead.
But there's no money in that.

----------


## Captain M

Totally thought I had BP in my list. Of course he'll be there. My bad.

----------


## Captain M

> Then there is a battle royal between loki, rcket, groot, starlord, widow, winter soldier, black bolt, antan, wasp, and the like


I'm betting if there is 1 inhuman in the game, it's Kamala.

----------


## Sardorim

No X-men, as predicted.

Sucks but whatever...

I want Ghost Rider and Quake.

Can this please use another popular Street Fighter female character? I'm tired of Chun-Li always getting love. How about Sakura, C.Viper, Cammy or even Juri?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yet another thing which ticks me off about MVC... when the developers from one company picking from another still like the fecking squid guy for a slot, even though he never appears in the comics unless Marvel wants to reference that MVC is a thing.


Every fighter has their signature characters. Shuma is this for MvC. I'll be disappointed if he's not in.

----------


## KCJ506

> Can this please use another popular Street Fighter female character? I'm tired of Chun-Li always getting love. How about Sakura, C.Viper, Cammy or even Juri?


Chun-Li's the first lady of fighting games and is pretty much a staple to the Capcom vs series. So whether people like or not, she'll always have a spot in these games.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Could always just drop Marvel entirely and just do Darkstalkers instead.
> But there's no money in that.


No idea who those are, so probably yeah.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I'm betting if there is 1 inhuman in the game, it's Kamala.


Definitely, with either Quake, Black Bolt or Medusa as the other one.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Every fighter has their signature characters. Shuma is this for MvC. I'll be disappointed if he's not in.


But why? He's never in the comics, and just because a character looks mildly fancier than other because ohhhhhhh look he's a squid guy doesn't mean you should include him. Capcom needs to start recognising that we're not in the 90's anymore. If they want a Doctor Strange villain, stick with Dormannnu.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> But why? He's never in the comics, and just because a character looks mildly fancier than other because ohhhhhhh look he's a squid guy doesn't mean you should include him. Capcom needs to start recognising that we're not in the 90's anymore. If they want a Doctor Strange villain, stick with Dormannnu.


Shuma gets no love in the comics. No one would know who he is if it wasn't for this series. He's pretty much a Marvel owned Capcom character. I want to see him back.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Skip to 1:20:30 on this video. MvCI interview
https://www.twitch.tv/playstation/v/105283339

All this story mode talk scares me.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Shuma gets no love in the comics. No one would know who he is if it wasn't for this series. He's pretty much a Marvel owned Capcom character. I want to see him back.


Then Marvel should use him more in the comics then, because it's the problem, not even long term fans of Marvel knew who the hell he was until Capcom chucks him in. I just remember back in 2011 boggling that Capcom though HE was the one character people wanted from Marvel as the DLC guy, rather than... I dunno, a thousand more logical additions at the time?

Please for all that is holy Capcom, DON'T MAKE SHUMA THE DLC EXCLUSIVE CHARACTER AGAIN! GIVE US SOMEONE WE ACTUALLY KNOW!

----------


## KCJ506

From what I understand, part of why Shuma rarely appears in the comics is because the nature of him makes using him ridiculously delicate such that to use him too much would cause a lot of "Villain Decay" for someone whose mere existence can be universally damaging.

And there's a chance that Shuma could appear in the Doctor Strange sequels. So if Capcom wants him back, this time they probably won't even have to beg Marvel for him.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Skip to 1:20:30 on this video. MvCI interview
> https://www.twitch.tv/playstation/v/105283339
> 
> All this story mode talk scares me.


Whilst it makes me more happy, because I love story driven stuff. Interested to see who the third Marvel character is... I'm expecting someone logical like Spidey.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

I'd love to see Juri in this game, too, Sardorim. Could have some spider-on-spider action between her and Spider-Man, either vs. or on the same team. However, C. Viper did appear in Marvel vs. Capcom 3, Sakura was an assist character (I think) in Marvel vs. Capcom 2, and Cammy was in X-Men vs. Street Fighter, which is part of the MVC franchise, so it might be a tad inaccurate to say that Chun-Li is the only Street Fighter lady getting any love from Capcom in its crossovers with Marvel.

As for some people who question the necessity of Marvel teaming with Capcom for fighting games at all, there are those of us who like both Marvel characters and Capcom characters. Hell, the fun part of the previous Marvel vs. Capcom installments for me was teaming up my favorite superhero (Spider-Man) with my best friend's (and later my) favorite Darkstalkers character (Morrigan Aensland). So yes, I am definitely anticipating being able to do that again in Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite.

----------


## KCJ506

^Sakura was actually playable in MVC2 as well as in MSHvsSF.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> As for some people who question the necessity of Marvel teaming with Capcom for fighting games at all, there are those of us who like both Marvel characters and Capcom characters. Hell, the fun part of the previous Marvel vs. Capcom installments for me was teaming up my favorite superhero (Spider-Man) with my best friend's (and later my) favorite Darkstalkers character (Morrigan Aensland). So yes, I am definitely anticipating being able to do that again in Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite.


In my case it's not so much that I dislike the concept of Marvel characters teaming up with Capcom characters. I like crossovers as much as anyone when I know enough about both parties. Its more the fact that its all we have to go on these days if we want a decent Marvel fighting game on consoles. We had Mortal Kombat/DC Universe as a game, but that didn't stop Netherealm from making two more games with just DC characters (minus the odd MK guest) with Injustice. So hopefully Capcom and Marvel if they continue such a partnership will strongly consider doing a Marvel only fighting game in the near future.

----------


## JCAll

> No idea who those are, so probably yeah.


I...can't even be surprised by that anymore.  It's been 20 years since Darkstalkers 3 was released, with Darkstalkers 4 nowhere on the horizon.  Capcom has completely abandoned the series, except when it needs a few sexy monstergirls to pad out the cast of the VS Capcom series.  Despite that, it was always Capcom's best fighting game series, and they need to get off their asses and make Darkstalkers 4 already.

----------


## JCAll

> In my case it's not so much that I dislike the concept of Marvel characters teaming up with Capcom characters. I like crossovers as much as anyone when I know enough about both parties. Its more the fact that its all we have to go on these days if we want a decent Marvel fighting game on consoles. We had Mortal Kombat/DC Universe as a game, but that didn't stop Netherealm from making two more games with just DC characters (minus the odd MK guest) with Injustice. So hopefully Capcom and Marvel if they continue such a partnership will strongly consider doing a Marvel only fighting game in the near future.


Yeah, but that's because MKvsDCU was awful. It's sole notable feature was bringing back the Arcade Drop fatality.  They keep making MvsC because people actually like them.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Capcom are the best fighting game makers of all time. Its a privilege they make these games for Marvel.  They've made two amazing only Marvel heroes fighting games already that are classics of the genre.
> 
> 
> Marvel & Capcom are perfect for each other.


Ehhh... Personally, I prefer Arc System Works, which I think would be a much better fit for Marvel, what with their detailed and weird storylines, tons of character development, bright color palettes, and tendency to give all their characters unique mechanics that their techniques and general fighting styles are based around (Drives, Personas, etc...).  




> That might have been true once, but Capcom hasn't had solid and beloved franchises in years. Resident Evil struggles to stay relevant until the reboot, most of the character in MVC games haven't had games in ages, and Street Fighter has to crossover with Tekken to get a decent cent. It's lucky that Marvel think it still NEEDS Capcom to team up in a fighting game, because they don't. As for X-Men: Children of the Atom and Marvel Super Heroes, those were decades ago. If Capcom gets off its butt and makes a decent Marvel only fighting game without the need to shove its own characters up our butts, I'll be happier.




And while it's not really to my tastes, but Monster Hunter says, "Hi."  Really to my taste, and not really a franchise, but Asura's Wrath says, "RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!"   

I'm kinda meh about the idea of Asura crossing over into SF as something other than non-canon cameo character since it would require completely watering down his powers and abilities to keep him from just punting everyone that fights him into, and subsequently through, the moon.

----------


## master of read

> I...can't even be surprised by that anymore.  It's been 20 years since Darkstalkers 3 was released, with Darkstalkers 4 nowhere on the horizon.  Capcom has completely abandoned the series, except when it needs a few sexy monstergirls to pad out the cast of the VS Capcom series.  Despite that, it was always Capcom's best fighting game series, and they need to get off their asses and make Darkstalkers 4 already.


it's a shame too. the DS/VS games are among my favorites. i can't play them but i still enjoy them. especially with high level play. 

but as long as the gameplay is solid, people will still play a game. i'm looking at you, 3rd strike.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> I...can't even be surprised by that anymore.  It's been 20 years since Darkstalkers 3 was released, with Darkstalkers 4 nowhere on the horizon.  Capcom has completely abandoned the series, except when it needs a few sexy monstergirls to pad out the cast of the VS Capcom series.  Despite that, it was always Capcom's best fighting game series, and they need to get off their asses and make Darkstalkers 4 already.


It would have been made, but the Darkstalkers HD remix failed to meet expectations so they assume the FGC and the general public must really not be that thirsty for a new one.

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/dar.../1100-6406806/

----------


## KCJ506

New reveals are Cap and Morrigan.


https://www.eventhubs.com/imagegalle...nite-images/1/

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Captain America and Morrigan revealed in the extended trailer. Cap is wearing his MCU costume

----------


## ChibaMariners

Chris G will be thrilled

https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2...theproblem.jpg

----------


## JCAll

Well, Morrigan is in, Darkstalkers has fulfilled its purpose for another generation.  *sigh*
Be prepared for the Morrigan/Captain Marvel Rule 34 that's going to plague the internet.

----------


## Frontier

> Captain America and Morrigan revealed in the extended trailer. Cap is wearing his MCU costume


Brian Bloom back as Cap  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Well, Morrigan is in, Darkstalkers has fulfilled its purpose for another generation.  *sigh*
> Be prepared for the Morrigan/Captain Marvel Rule 34 that's going to plague the internet.


Since the game is getting a steam release I have SFM rule 34 to look forward to.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

> Captain America and Morrigan revealed in the extended trailer. Cap is wearing his MCU costume


I could really go for all the speed lines that look drawn, onomatopoeia, panel framing, and panel popups during moves that game has. That kind of stuff looks really cool there, it looked cool in comic book games Capcom has done in the past like The Punisher and JoJo, and it would look really cool her.

I wonder if the color palette of the game is a Marvel thing. Old Marvel vs Capcom games were brighter, as was Tastsunoko vs Capcom.[/QUOTE]

Of course Arc System Works didn't make Personas, the series existed as an RPG for around 16 years before they made it into a fighting game. It was an example of Arc Systems Work taking characters with pre-existing powers and integrating them as unique battle mechanics rather than just special moves, like the Drives in Blazblue.  And the Capcom Jojo game was the one from the Dreamcast era, not the All-Star Battle which is amazing but by CyberConnect2 (who admittedly did the HD port of the Capcom JJBA game) and Bandai Namco.  

Granted, the Capcom version was great and had Stands in it, but they played a bit differently than P4A, but it is also around 18 years old now and was more or less a straight retelling of the Stardust Crusaders arc of JJBA, so isn't quite as relevant to their ability to make a good purely Marvel Comics fighting game as Arc System Works' making super stylish and very intricate fighting games that were crossovers between multiple titles which exist within the same universe, with very detailed original stories, and character development in 2012 and 2013.

----------


## daisetsu100

so who was the guy shown in the teaser with four red eyes ? i thought it was ultron but then there were also eyes on the chest

also . short wish list with the roster...

ultron
thanos
loki
carnage
thor
hyperion
medusa 
odin
red onslaught
scarlet witch
dr strange
winter soldier


honestly im not hung up on who should be included as long as they can give variety of playstyles and not having half of the roster being "dudes with guns".

if there are characters i extremely hope to NOT see, that would be amadeus hulk, jane thor, riri iron man, any spiderman other than peter....

----------


## JediKage

> so who was the guy shown in the teaser with four red eyes ? i thought it was ultron but then there were also eyes on the chest
> 
> also . short wish list with the roster...
> 
> ultron
> thanos
> loki
> carnage
> thor
> ...


I am sure you will be quite happy then although some of those could be alt skins though. This is about pushing the movies though. Although Peter as only SPidey is least likely. I expect a Spidey Verse DLC.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I...can't even be surprised by that anymore.  It's been 20 years since Darkstalkers 3 was released, with Darkstalkers 4 nowhere on the horizon.  Capcom has completely abandoned the series, except when it needs a few sexy monstergirls to pad out the cast of the VS Capcom series.  Despite that, it was always Capcom's best fighting game series, and they need to get off their asses and make Darkstalkers 4 already.


To be fair once I realised where she's from I know who Morrigan is, the attractive bat succubus lady who pops up in all sorts of places. I would assume that given the appearance of several of those ladies it wouldn't be politically correct or some nonsense? Anyway, I feel your pain. Maybe we can storm Capcom offices and get Darkstalkers 4 and a Marvel fighting game commissioned or something

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> so who was the guy shown in the teaser with four red eyes ? i thought it was ultron but then there were also eyes on the chest
> 
> also . short wish list with the roster...
> 
> ultron
> thanos
> loki
> carnage
> thor
> ...


Ultron would seem to be confirmed (or a Ultron/Sigma hybrid) as the final boss. Thanos has to be in given the Infinity Gems. Loki seems likely but not certain. Carnage would likely just be a swap fro Venom if he's in, assuming we get Eddie Venom and not Flash Venom. Thor is in, whether that's Odinson or Lady Thor or both. No way will Hyperion even be considered. Medusa seems likely, assuming that Ms Marvel and Quake aren't picked instead. No Odin I would assume. Onslaught is X-Men so he's out. Scarlet Witch is a debatable one given her MCU ties and Magneto ties being erased, but one I think might be pretty likely. No way is Doctor Strange not in. And Winter Soldier... hmmm, I would like him but they might have to prioritise.

I gather Ant Man and Groot have already been leaked as playable characters somewhere.

----------


## Bl00dwerK

Still waiting to see some X-Men...

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Still waiting to see some X-Men...


You'll be waiting a while then. Best just to accept that because of Ike Perlmutter there isn't going to be any X-Men and Fantastic Four characters in media outside comics that they authorise in the foreseeable future.

----------


## Captain M

As for Wasp, I think she is one of the safest bets to be included as DLCs. Considering this is coming out on late 2017, last DLC characters will come out close to summer 2018 which is when Ant-Man and the Wasp movie will come out. That's a great time to release Wasp.

And that's like the worst case scenario imo. She has good chances to make it earlier due to needing more female characters since *Storm, Jean, Rogue, Wanda, Sue, Psylocke, Spiral, Marrow are off-limits.*

As for Inhumans, I'm fairly certain no royal family member (and Quake for that matter) are likely due to the focus on MCU and the fact that Marvel Studios and Kevin Feige did their best and succeeded to get away from Inhumans. 
Kamala is the safest bet as far as Inhumans go.

----------


## Captain M

Now come to think of it, there won't be much competition between female characters, let's see the possible candidates:

- Captain Marvel (confirmed)
- Black Widow (100%)
- Wasp (highly likely)
- Ms. Marvel (likely)
- Gwenpool or Gamora or Angela or Elektra - *Calling it right now only 1 of them will make it. My money is on Gwenpool.* But if 2 of them make it the second one is Gamora for sure.
- She-Hulk (not very likely but possible)  - I'm not saying likely because there is no indication of her appearing in MCU and we will already have lots of brawlers.
- Squirrel Girl (possible)
- Black Cat (unlikely but possible)

*Here is why I think other prominent non X ladies won't make it:*

- Spider-Woman - Name will cause backlash unfortunately but more improtantly she doesn't seem to be a popular choice when it comes to games anymore. Still waiting for her in Future Fight.
- Medusa, Crystal and Quake - Explained above.
- Jessica Jones - No way she will make it over She-Hulk.
- Spider-Gwen and Silk - I'm expecting them to be costumes for Spidey. Or people will be mad.
- Sif - Too many sword users that have better chance than her.
- Thor - Same with Spider-Gwen and Silk.

----------


## MindofShadow

> Now come to think of it, there won't be much competition between female characters, let's see the possible candidates:
> 
> - Captain Marvel (confirmed)
> - Black Widow (100%)
> - Wasp (highly likely)
> - Ms. Marvel (likely)
> - Gwenpool or Gamora or Angela or Elektra - *Calling it right now only 1 of them will make it. My money is on Gwenpool.* But if 2 of them make it the second one is Gamora for sure.
> - She-Hulk (not very likely but possible)  - I'm not saying likely because there is no indication of her appearing in MCU and we will already have lots of brawlers.
> - Squirrel Girl (possible)
> ...


others to think about...

Valkryie or Nebula as a sword person makes more since than Sif, Angela, and Gwenpool



why would a game MCU focused bring in people like squirrel girl, gweenpool, ect? I don't have high gaming knowledg ebut that seems bizarre. Not 100% sure why ou are ruling out Inhumans when using the MCU logic and the fact this is gonna be Marvel Entertainment jurisdiction, not Studios?

----------


## Captain M

> others to think about...
> 
> Valkryie or Nebula as a sword person makes more since than Sif, Angela, and Gwenpool
> 
> 
> 
> why would a game MCU focused bring in people like squirrel girl, gweenpool, ect? I don't have high gaming knowledg ebut that seems bizarre. Not 100% sure why ou are ruling out Inhumans when using the MCU logic and the fact this is gonna be Marvel Entertainment jurisdiction, not Studios?


I mean there is a reason why Inhumans is no longer a movie and now a TV show. 

Also, Gwenpool I think would be there to replace Deadpool. I mean there are always 1-2 wierd character choices in games.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I don't see Gwenpool making it at all. If Marvel wants a Gwen in the game they are better off with Spider-Gwen (who I also don't want). If they need someone with guns they have the Punisher. He does have a netflix show currently filming.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I don't see Gwenpool making it at all. If Marvel wants a Gwen in the game they are better off with Spider-Gwen (who I also don't want). If they need someone with guns they have the Punisher. He does have a netflix show currently filming.


If we get Resident Evil's Chris Redfield back, I think Punisher will be sitting this one out again.

----------


## crimsonspider89

> I don't see Gwenpool making it at all. If Marvel wants a Gwen in the game they are better off with Spider-Gwen (who I also don't want). If they need someone with guns they have the Punisher. He does have a netflix show currently filming.


Gwenpool would be there to replace Wade if the X ban rumors are true. They can port his moveset to her and call it a day.

----------


## Kuwagaton

I can see Gwen as a spider because these games love swap characters. 

Thinking about the Cap side though... is Morrigan an unfortunate sign that they don't have much of a spark?

----------


## crimsonspider89

> I can see Gwen as a spider because these games love swap characters. 
> 
> Thinking about the Cap side though... is Morrigan an unfortunate sign that they don't have much of a spark?


They haven't made that many new IPs since Ultimate so no. 

It is much more cut and dry than people like to think.

Capcom nailed much of the most requested last time except for MMX/Gene/Captain Commando/MH character.

----------


## Turlast

This is from one of the guys that leaked Infinite:




> I didn't plan on sharing this just yet, but with the incessant Fox ban discussion I thought I should speak up.
> 
> Yesterday, I was told with complete certainty that X-Men and Fantastic Four characters will be coming… as DLC. It's a done deal.


It's good to know they won't be absent from the game.

----------


## Kevinroc

> They haven't made that many new IPs since Ultimate so no. 
> 
> It is much more cut and dry than people like to think.
> 
> Capcom nailed much of the most requested last time except for MMX/Gene/Captain Commando/MH character.


I've heard rumors that the MH team don't want their characters involved in crossover games. But then we had MH costumes for the Miis in the last Smash Bros. (Although that could just be a testament to the kind of pull that Smash Bros. creator Masahiro Sakurai has.)

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I doubt that Gwenpool would be included if only because she has too much name derived ties to Wade. Squirrel Girl and Spider Gwen though, I could imagine those being included, and Kamala Kahn is a certainty I think since she's now the face of modern Marvel.

Assuming there's five to six females on the Marvel side I think it would be Captain Marvel, Black Widow, Scarlet Witch (since Marvel has erased her ties to Magneto anyway and she's a major MCU person), Gamora, Ms Marvel and Squirrel Girl, with Wasp and Angela as DLC.

----------


## Kuwagaton

Man I hate DLC. It's just a greedy move, but then again it was inevitable. 

As for getting a Marvel game, doesn't it seem like a trade off? Injustice is fully DC, but this game likely will have a thicker roster and more thorough fighting engine.

----------


## crimsonspider89

> I've heard rumors that the MH team don't want their characters involved in crossover games. But then we had MH costumes for the Miis in the last Smash Bros. (Although that could just be a testament to the kind of pull that Smash Bros. creator Masahiro Sakurai has.)


Yeah said no to an avatar. But Ono seems to be involved this time and he has much more pull at Capcom than Nitsuma did. So he probably talked them into letting them use Rathalos since what people wanted.




> This is from one of the guys that leaked Infinite:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know they won't be absent from the game.


Yeah figured. Game was put in production when the X ban was going hard, has lightened up the recent month and probably getting them in FF about ResurreXion time. 

So just depends on how many and who they are picking. Know Mags/Wade/Logan will be some of them.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> This is from one of the guys that leaked Infinite:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know they won't be absent from the game.


Oh, that's interesting if true, maybe Ike's influence over the desire to see the X-Men and FF included is secure. That would suggest of course that DLC would be pretty X-Men dominant? Probably Wolverine, Deadpool, maybe Gambit and one to two female X-Men? Psylocke and Storm would be my choices. Magneto probably? And then Doctor Doom and one FF member, my pick being Thing.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Man I hate DLC. It's just a greedy move, but then again it was inevitable. 
> 
> As for getting a Marvel game, doesn't it seem like a trade off? Injustice is fully DC, but this game likely will have a thicker roster and more thorough fighting engine.


Everything has DLC these day, and besides it's better than Mobile games with their constant micro transactions nonsense. As for a solo Marvel game, I think it means that when you do a solo game characters who wouldn't get a look in can be more likely. It's a question of taste I guess.

----------


## Captain M

> This is from one of the guys that leaked Infinite:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to know they won't be absent from the game.


If he had said X-Men maybe I would have believed him. 

But there is no way, I mean, no way, FF is coming anywhere near this game.

----------


## Kevinroc

> If he had said X-Men maybe I would have believed him. 
> 
> But there is no way, I mean, no way, FF is coming anywhere near this game.


The hardcore MvC fans love Doctor Doom. And I could see Super-Skrull potentially appearing again.

----------


## Captain M

> The hardcore MvC fans love Doctor Doom. And I could see Super-Skrull potentially appearing again.


Ok but FF ban is way stronger than X-Men ban.

Are you all forgetting Gazillion got into serious trouble for doing an FF related event in Marvel Heroes around the same time as the 2015 movie? 
Even Contest of Champion has X-Men but no FF.

----------


## KCJ506

> Man I hate DLC. It's just a greedy move, but then again it was inevitable. 
> 
> As for getting a Marvel game, doesn't it seem like a trade off? Injustice is fully DC, but this game likely will have a thicker roster and more thorough fighting engine.



DLC isn't bad when it's done properly. Such as the content not being in development until sometime after the game came out, contains a good chunk of brand new content ON TOP of an already complete game and a permanent add-on (no limited use items or powers). The Smash 4 and Mario Kart 8 DLC did a get job with this.

The way a lot of DLC is done nowdays is really not that much different from the SNES days, honestly. They would basically add DLC and charge you 50-60 bucks by calling it a new title. See: Street Fighter 2, Street Fighter 2 Hyper Fighting, Super Street Fighter 2, and Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo, All cost 50-60 bucks and by the standards of today, all were not much more than DLC updates.

----------


## TerrigenPanda

> If he had said X-Men maybe I would have believed him. 
> 
> But there is no way, I mean, no way, FF is coming anywhere near this game.


Ryce , the guy who has said this , is a verified Neogaf insider. And being a guy who is very passionate about game forums , a verified Neogaf insider is one of the most trustworthy people you can have on the industry.

So I can sleep now being sure Mag-freakin-neto, the Mango Sentinel , Storm "Häagen-Dazs" and Doctor Doom will be in the game ( although being DLC is really unfortunate)

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Well if they do end up putting Doctor Doom into the game I hope they give him a more suitable voice than he had in UMVC3, cause that mumbling rambling voice he had in that didn't sound imposing at all. Here's how Doctor Doom should sound...

----------


## Alan2099

> Well if they do end up putting Doctor Doom into the game I hope they give him a more suitable voice than he had in UMVC3, cause that mumbling rambling voice he had in that didn't sound imposing at all. Here's how Doctor Doom should sound...


Personally, I always prefer when Doom has a bit of mechanical distortion or echo in his voice.  Something like this....

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Ohhhh, yes that is a good voice for Doom, I could live with that.  :Smile:  It probably does need to sound like he's speaking under a mask, so if the can get that with a deep and imposing tone of authority, that would work perfectly. UMVC3 Doom had little of that in his voice.

----------


## JCAll

> If we get Resident Evil's Chris Redfield back, I think Punisher will be sitting this one out again.


Chris already got his turn. I'm holding out hope for Barry, even if Leon is more likely.  
...Oh, they should add the Merchant from RE4.  That would be wonderfully stupid.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> I've heard rumors that the MH team don't want their characters involved in crossover games. But then we had MH costumes for the Miis in the last Smash Bros. (Although that could just be a testament to the kind of pull that Smash Bros. creator Masahiro Sakurai has.)


Even if Monster Hunter is out, I suppose Capcom could always use something from Dragon's Dogma. That game did have a lot of monsters to hunt, after all. Or maybe one of the robots from Lost Planet to fill the giant powerhouse niche on the roster? 

Anyways, on the topic of the Capcom side of the roster, if Dante shows up (I'm certain we'll get at least one DMC rep on the roster), which DMC game do you folks want his moveset to be based on? Personally, I'd be fine with Capcom continuing with the DMC3-based moveset used in UMVC3, though I wouldn't mind seeing Dante based on his DMC4-incarnation.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I want DMC4 Dante.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think Kamala is very likely to appear, given she's basically the face of All New All Different Marvel and you could imagine her flexible body working well in a fighting game. Plus she's a fangirl so you know she will have plenty of fun things to say to the Marvel and Capcom characters. Medusa and Ms Marvel would be my choices for Inhumans.

----------


## Captain M

Wasp is in many games where developers need to make unique skillsets (Avengers Alliance 1 and 2, Future Fight, SHSO, Mighty Marvel Heroes and more in 2017) and those are mobile games. Imagine the freedom with a game like this.

Honestly, only way I see Wasp not even making as a DLC would be Marvel allowing X-Men to be in the game so Storm and Jean would get over her probably. Even then she has chances since she has a movie coming up.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Wasp is in many games where developers need to make unique skillsets (Avengers Alliance 1 and 2, Future Fight, SHSO, Mighty Marvel Heroes and more in 2017) and those are mobile games. Imagine the freedom with a game like this.
> 
> Honestly, only way I see Wasp not even making as a DLC would be Marvel allowing X-Men to be in the game so Storm and Jean would get over her probably. Even then she has chances since she has a movie coming up.


All the games you listed are RPGs. Fighters are a different beast. Wasp main gimmick is shrinking and shooting lasers. I can see Capcom passing as a character who can shrink their hurt box at will could be too difficult to balance and be a pain in the ass to fight.

----------


## Captain M

> All the games you listed are RPGs. Fighters are a different beast. Wasp main gimmick is shrinking and shooting lasers. I can see Capcom passing as a character who can shrink their hurt box at will could be too difficult to balance and be a pain in the ass to fight.


She'd obviously wouldn't be small all the time and when she does shrink, it would be about Rocket's sizes in MvC3, come on guys it's not that hard to work through the limitations of the powers. I mean they are making Ant-Man.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> She'd obviously wouldn't be small all the time and when she does shrink, it would be about Rocket's sizes in MvC3, come on guys it's not that hard to work through the limitations of the powers. I mean they are making Ant-Man.


I don't see dropping to Rocket's size being beneficial. At best it means she'll have a chance to drop out of combos. It's also not a significant enough advantage to warrant it's use. Wasp best chance is as a flight character but there's better characters for that.

Ant-Man can grow in size and something that would be easier to implement.

----------


## Captain M

> I don't see dropping to Rocket's size being beneficial. At best it means she'll have a chance to drop out of combos. It's also not a significant enough advantage to warrant it's use. Wasp best chance is as a flight character but there's better characters for that.
> 
> Ant-Man can grow in size and something that would be easier to implement.


So can Wasp? More often than Ant-Man.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Whilst I would love Wasp, the fact we have Ant Man apparently confirmed already might mean she's les likely. It's kind of the same issue with my fav X-Lady Kitty Pryde really. I adore her but her phasing powers make her very difficult to implement into a game since she should be able to phase through anything. Same with Vision, who might otherwise due to his appearances in AOU and Civil War be a logical addition (especially if we could have Scarlet Witch as well and have my fav Avengers couple team up).

I'm also hoping that we might get a X-Men DLC pack with 6-8 characters alongside any other DLC additions... say Wolverine, Deadpool, Gambit, Storm, Psylocke, Rogue, Magneto and Mystique. With Doctor Doom and Thing in another DLC pack.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Whilst I would love Wasp, the fact we have Ant Man apparently confirmed already might mean she's les likely. It's kind of the same issue with my fav X-Lady Kitty Pryde really. I adore her but her phasing powers make her very difficult to implement into a game since she should be able to phase through anything. Same with Vision, who might otherwise due to his appearances in AOU and Civil War be a logical addition (especially if we could have Scarlet Witch as well and have my fav Avengers couple team up).
> 
> I'm also hoping that we might get a X-Men DLC pack with 6-8 characters alongside any other DLC additions... say Wolverine, Deadpool, Gambit, Storm, Psylocke, Rogue, Magneto and Mystique. With Doctor Doom and Thing in another DLC pack.


I can see Vison working in the game. His powerset has everything you want in a MvC character. Flight, airdash, and lasers. His phrasing can work as a teleport.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I can see Vison working in the game. His powerset has everything you want in a MvC character. Flight, airdash, and lasers. His phrasing can work as a teleport.


Well if they can get to work and we can have both the classic comic and MCU versions for costume and a Paul Bettany style voice, I'll be all for it. And given we'll be having Ultron/Sigma in the game as the main boss villain, it would make sense if Vision can appear to oppose him.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Gene, Asura, Black Panther and Dante.

They can do whatever else they want to with the roster, just give me these and I'll be happy forever.

I wouldn't complain if I got Breath of Fire Ryu, but I know that's a long shot.

----------


## NerdintheBay

Grain of salt. NeoGaf post from a pretty accurate leaker mentions that FF & X-Men will be in MvC Infinite as dlc which makes sense. I'm seeing roster expansion like the plan placed for SFV support til 2020.

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...-infinite-dlc/

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Since MVC2 managed 27 Marvel Characters (17 of which were X-Men related, how times have changed), and there were 25 Marvel Characters for UMVC3, I can assume that a similar total is possible after say a year of DLC stuff. So assuming we have a max of 30 tops, here is my personal list. Capcom experts feel free to do something similar.

Main Game

1. Captain America
2. Captain Marvel
3. Iron Man
4. Thor
5. Hulk
6. Hawkeye
7. Black Widow
8. Antman
9. Groot
10. Gamora
11. Doctor Strange
12. Daredevil
13. Black Panther
14. Ms Marvel
15. Loki
16. Thanos
17. Venom
18. Ultron/Sigma

Warriors of Marvel DLC Pack

1. Medusa
2. Luke Cage
3. Star Lord
4. Black Cat
5. Thing
6. Doctor Doom

Mighty Mutants DLC Pack

1. Wolverine
2. Deadpool
3. Cyclops
4. Storm
5. Psylocke
6. Magneto

There's still a lot more I would have liked to add and less female characters than I would like, but when you're trying to sate the requirements for what Marvel will want that's not much room for flexibility.

----------


## NerdintheBay

As long as I can see this again for Infinite I'm good.

----------


## Jcogginsa

Fem Thor might get in as an alt.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Fem Thor might get in as an alt.


It will be awkward to hear a male voice come from Jane Foster.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Yeah I think if we do have Lady Thor or Spider Gwen in the game, they will need to be separate entities from their male counterparts, given that they would have at least slightly carried body structures. Would love to see Young Thor and King Thor in as costumes, even if they're using the hammer still. I think given his current run that it's likely Doctor Strange might have his axe to hand?

I still do debate about Miles Morales and whether he should be a separate character from Peter or not should he appear, but I suppose that there would be some decrying like what we had with Wolverine and X-23 in MVC3?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Two possible costumes for Captain America from Secret Wars! (Assume axes, pistols and dinosaurs are out of course.)

*Planet Hulk/Gladiator Steve Rogers*



*1872 Sheriff Rogers*

----------


## Captain M

My Current Prediction, obviously going to change later on:
I wish we knew the roster size, it would be so much easier.

I'm gonna make this prediction assuming the X-Men/FF DLC rumor is true. Let's see... Where to start... Let's start with the initial 16 character rumored roster: (mostly my own prediction with some influence from people around the internet)

*Already Confirmed:*
- Captain Marvel
- Captain America
- Iron Man

*Reliable Sources Say They Are In:*
- Ant-Man (Many believe Ant-Man and Wasp might be a duo character but I'm not so sure)
- Groot
- Doctor Strange

*Lock-Ins:*
- Black Panther
- Thor
- Hulk
- Black Widow
- Spider-Man

*Likely:*
- Rocket Raccoon
- Hawkeye
- Wasp
- Ultron
- Thanos
- Vision
- Star-Lord
- Ms. Marvel
- Loki
- Iron Fist
- Venom OR Carnage, not both if either
- Gamora

*Possible:*
- Squirrel Girl
- Howard the Duck
- MODOK
- She-Hulk
- Moon Knight
- Ghost Rider
- Nova
- Green Goblin
- Doctor Octopus
- Winter Soldier

Man, that's a lot of characters to make a 16-men list.

Here I go:

*1. Captain America
2. Iron Man
3. Captain Marvel
4. Ant-Man
5. Groot
6. Hulk
7. Thor
8. Spider-Man
9. Doctor Strange
10. Black Panther
11. Black Widow
------- Feeling very confident for the characters above, last 5 is a battle royale tbh ----------
12. Ultron (I'm not sure how being the main villain affects his chances tbh)
13. Thanos (I'm not sure how ULTRON being the main villain affects THANOS's chances tbh)
14. Loki
------------- Now we seriously lack female characters in this side --------
15. Wasp (Initially thought her being a DLC character near the movie was a no-brainer but 1. other people predicting her in the initial roster 2. needing more female characters made me put her in the initial roster)
16. Ms. Marvel (If not here then DLC for sure, and if not her here, probably Gamora)*

*DLC Guesses:*

I think at least 8 for each side is given but I think it can go up to 12 if the game is really popular sooo let's go with 10 for this list?
Again, this is assuming FOX-related characters for sure being DLC is true.

*1. Deadpool
2. Wolverine
3. Storm
4. Doctor Doom
5. Scarlet Witch (if FOX-related characters are DLC only, so is she.)
6. Cable (wildcard)
7. Gamora or Star-Lord
8. Iron Fist
9. Venom
10. Rocket Raccoon*

----------


## Immortal Weapon

How are Venom and Carnage likely and Black Widow a lock?

----------


## Captain M

> How are Venom and Carnage likely and Black Widow a lock?


Black Widow is Marvel's most known non mutant female character. Hope that answers it.

----------


## Captain M

If Marvel wants Wasp in the game , they'll make her happen. Period.
And I fully believe they want to promote her.
Let me tell you this way: Medusa, She-Hulk, Elektra, Enchantress and Hela are all way less likely than Wasp purely because MCU. Doesn't mater how much more sense their powers make in a fighting game.

Wasp's whole thing is soooo not just shrinking and being tiny. You have that entirely wrong.
She cna fight and use her stings in he rnormal start as well. She grows more often than Ant-Man and she can also control insects.

She'll probably mostly stay on her normal size and shrink during combos and special attacks.

----------


## Captain M

Majority of the roster for the Marvel side, Capcom has no say over. It's gonna be full of characters Marvel wants to promote.

Even as for the rest Marvel can just say, "no this character is a priority for us, put him/her instead" 
No character gets added without Marvel approval and they know what they want. This is why I find it really hard to believe X-Men are comşng even as a DLC

----------


## Alan2099

> Majority of the roster for the Marvel side, Capcom has no say over. It's gonna be full of characters Marvel wants to promote.
> 
> Even as for the rest Marvel can just say, "no this character is a priority for us, put him/her instead" 
> No character gets added without Marvel approval and they know what they want. This is why I find it really hard to believe X-Men are comşng even as a DLC


Which explains EXACTLY how characters like MODOK, Shuma Gorath, Taskmaster, and Dormammu have made it into past games.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Majority of the roster for the Marvel side, Capcom has no say over. It's gonna be full of characters Marvel wants to promote.
> 
> Even as for the rest Marvel can just say, "no this character is a priority for us, put him/her instead" 
> No character gets added without Marvel approval and they know what they want. This is why I find it really hard to believe X-Men are comşng even as a DLC


Capcom are the ones who are making the game. If they can't make Wasp work as a fighting game character there's little Marvel can do to change that.

----------


## Turlast

Sometimes I still wonder what technical issues Doctor Octopus presented in MVC3. It was probably hard to constantly animate his tentacles or something. I wonder if he'll get some consideration here.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Which explains EXACTLY how characters like MODOK, Shuma Gorath, Taskmaster, and Dormammu have made it into past games.


To be fair though Marvel wasn't anything as pushy as to who could and couldn't be in a game back in 2011. Outside I believe basically forcing Super Skrull since they wanted an all or nothing thing with the FF, apparently.

I agree that Ms Marvel and Squirrel Girl, and possibly Spider Gwen, are likely to be the sweet and new fan fav characters. Probably at least one in main game with the other one or two as DLC.

If we were having this game in 2018 with Antman and Wasp movie looming I'd be more confident about Wasp (Hope, not Janet) appearing, but I think they might well stick with Antman (Scott version).

I would love to see Green Goblin, Doctor Octopus and Venom (Eddie or Flash) in the game. Though I do wonder whether Marvel might try to push in Vulture, given his presence in Spidey's new movie?

----------


## Captain M

They had Nova playable. 
Nova is supposed to be so goddamn fast.
They obviously didn't stay faithful to that as he wasn't dodging every single possible attack coming his way.

They won't stay completely faithful to characters like Wasp and Ant-Man in order to put them in the game. Because putting *them* in the game is more important than putting whatever fan-favourite character people want. Wasp and Ant-Man have their own movies. That fan-favourite character does not. Simple.

Again what you don't realize is that in current age of Marvel games it goes like this:

*Marketing and Pushing Movie Characters to Games* >>>>> *Putting Characters with More Logical and Interesting Power-sets that are Easier and More Fun to Work With*

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> To be fair though Marvel wasn't anything as pushy as to who could and couldn't be in a game back in 2011. Outside I believe basically forcing Super Skrull since they wanted an all or nothing thing with the FF, apparently.


Marvel were more pushy than that. Capcom had to fight Marvel to get Shuma and Sentinel in the game. Marvel were very specific about how they wanted Strange to be. From what Seth Killian said, they were anal about his hand gestures and wanted him to float.




> Marketing and Pushing Movie Characters to Games >>>>> Putting Characters with More Logical and Interesting Power-sets that are Easier and More Fun to Work With


Then they shouldn't have approached Capcom to create another entry in this series. MvC has a rich history and it's own fanbase. According to Yipes there are plans in place to make Infinite it's own esport separate from the CPT. Logical is the only way to go.

----------


## Turlast

I recall RAM being the issue cited for Human Torch. He had to be scrapped because of it.

This could also be the case of Ock. I just imagine it'd be a nightmare to animate him. You also have to take his hurt/hitbox into consideration, too.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> This could also be the case of Ock. I just imagine it'd be a nightmare to animate him.


I can't imagine animating Doc Ock's tentacles being too difficult when Shuma-Gorath was in the game 0_o




> You also have to take his hurt/hitbox into consideration, too.


His hitbox wouldn't be any more of an issue than any other stretchy/multi-limbed character.  Focus it on his body when he's idle.  Extend it to his limbs when he's attacking.  

Honestly though, a lot of Capcom's reasons for not including various characters in MvC3 were kinda...bullshit.  I remember them saying they didn't want to put Ghost Rider in because he'd be "too punchy".  Or that Human Torch being on fire takes too much RAM.  I don't know why they didn't just say, "there's only so much space on the roster and that character didn't make the cut".  They would have looked less silly.

----------


## KCJ506

> I can't imagine animating Doc Ock's tentacles being too difficult when Shuma-Gorath was in the game 0_o


A bit of a difference there. The majority of Ock's moveset would most likely have him using his tentacles. Including hypers. Shuma barely even used his tentacles and none of his hypers had him using them.

----------


## JCAll

> A bit of a difference there. The majority of Ock's moveset would most likely have him using his tentacles. Including hypers. Shuma barely even used his tentacles and none of his hypers had him using them.


I guess Capcom is willing to put in the extra effort to make Shuma-Gorath work.  He's basically the series mascot at this point.
I do remember them saying that one of the reasons they never did another Darkstalkers is because of how weird most of the Darkstalkers are and how hard it would be to animate, so I can believe the extra work would put them off some characters.

----------


## Venom Melendez

> Marvel were more pushy than that. Capcom had to fight Marvel to get Shuma and Sentinel in the game. Marvel were very specific about how they wanted Strange to be. From what Seth Killian said, they were anal about his hand gestures and wanted him to float.


Yeah, Marvel only relented on Shuma-Gorath because Capcom made him DLC. Still, i understand it. Shuma-Gorath isn't used all that often in the comics and Marvel probably thought having Sentinel in the game was like having a nameless Hydra agent be playable.




> To be fair though Marvel wasn't anything as pushy as to who could and couldn't be in a game back in 2011. Outside I believe basically forcing Super Skrull since they wanted an all or nothing thing with the FF, apparently.


That's not actually an example like Sentinel and Shuma-Gorath, because Capcom agreed Super-Skrull was the better choice for a fighting game wise.

They actually asked marvel who they could used, because they were having difficulty picking an F4 character. Like The Devs thought The Thing would be too similar to Hulk for example. 

That said, i wished they would have done more with Super-Skrull's Invisible Woman powers.




> I've heard rumors that the MH team don't want their characters involved in crossover games. But then we had MH costumes for the Miis in the last Smash Bros. (Although that could just be a testament to the kind of pull that Smash Bros. creator Masahiro Sakurai has.)


That wasn't the issue. The issue was that Monster Hunter doesn't a main character and the MH didn't want them just creating a generic hunter

That said, with Monster Hunter Stories coming out, things could be different this time. Especially since Monster Hunter Stories even has an anime.




> If we get Resident Evil's Chris Redfield back, I think Punisher will be sitting this one out again.


Yep! That was why the Capcom devs didn't include him last time.




> - Spider-Woman - Name will cause backlash unfortunately but more improtantly she doesn't seem to be a popular choice when it comes to games anymore. Still waiting for her in Future Fight.
> - Jessica Jones - No way she will make it over She-Hulk.
> - Spider-Gwen and Silk - I'm expecting them to be costumes for Spidey. Or people will be mad.


1)Spider-Woman/Jessica Drew has completely different powers than Peter. Also, we had Wolverine and X -23 last time, and they actually have similar powers. That said, they still made them fight differently anyway. 

2) Since they seem to be going for a MCU focus, i'd say Jessica Jones has a better shot than She-Hulk, at least from what we know do far. Also, how do you think She-Hulk is more likely than J. Drew? Especially since we had Hulk and She-Hulk last time.

3) No way would they be just alts for Peter, especially since they are obviously not going to change the VA for the alts. Plus Cindy and Gwen don't fight like Peter anyway and Peter has plenty of costumes of his own to pick from, he doesn't need to use other people as alts.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

If they do something a bit like UMVC3 or more like MKX where the have specific conversations with each other at the start for some context, that would be awesome.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

More info about MvC:I 
https://esports.yahoo.com/marvel-vs-...223959565.html

From the sound of this Marvel will be the ones handling the story while Capcom handles all the gameplay. Mike Jones said that the worlds are merging. I hope we get some mash up stages. That would be awesome.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I wonder who in Marvel's current stable of writers they can put in this game. Al Ewing would be the best bet as he wrote the current incarnation of Contest of Champions and he's good at capturing character voices.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Mike Jones bringing up the worlds merged intrigued me. When I looked at the trailers again it seems like the setting of Mega Man X has merged with Asgard. Running with this idea it would be fun to see the following

The Savage Land populated with Monster Hunter monsters.
A AIM/Umbrella joint lab
Murderworld being in movieland
Xandar with elements of Neo St. Peterburg
Phoenix Wright courthouse with Ronan the Accuser as judge with She-Hulk and Matt Murdock as lawyers (If both of them are playable replace She-Hulk with Two Gun Kid and Daredevil with Foggy)

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Anyone think this'll be 4 players like SFxT?

----------


## KCJ506

Looks like rather than giving Iron Man a new lvl 1 hyper, they just gave him the angled Proton Cannon again.

----------


## Turlast

Proton Cannon isn't that much more damaging.

(276,800 ~ 326,500) (Proton Cannon)
(261,700 ~ 313,900) (Shinkuu Hadouken)

In Marvel terms, that's a pretty minuscule difference.

----------


## Ragged Maw

Iron Man remotely using all his other suits would be a good Ultra.

----------


## Captain M

There is a guy claiming to know the rosters of each side with some detailed info. It's funny because  it's pretty similiar to my predictions and I trust my predictions so I believe this guy but a good amount of people don't. Anyways here is the Marvel side of the roster with the additional info incase you are wondering:

- Iron Man
- Captain Marvel
- Captain America
- Ms. Marvel (Kamala) (of course she is the only inhuman here)
- Thor
- Loki
- Hulk
- Hawkeye
- Black Panther
- Black Widow
- Ant-Man (with Wasp as a part of his moveset, told you in the other thread the only reason Wasp wouldn't be included is the similiarity to Ant-Man so she is in his moves)
- Spider-Man
- Venom (Eddie Brock)
- Daredevil (I didn't expect this, not gonna lie)
- Luke Cage (nor this)
- Iron Fist
- Ghost Rider
- Punisher (and this)
- Ultron
- Thanos
- Star-Lord (of course he is the only other Guardian)
- Rocket Raccoon (with Groot as part of his moveset, like Ant-Man and Wasp)
- Doctor Strange
- Gwenpool
- Squirrel Girl (Howard the Duck almost made it over her)
- Fing Fang Foom (giant character, counts as 2) (Marvel made Capcom put FFF in)

Now, some of the above could be DLC, the guy doesn't know, but the 4 below are definitely DLC and are the only FOX characters. I totally called these 4 + DP as the only FOX characters in the game.

- Storm
- Wolverine
- Magneto
- Dr. Doom

Additional Info:

- It's likely they will release even more characters as time goes by.
- Ant-Man isn't in Hawkeye's Hyper anymore. Hawkeye has a new one.
- There will be characters in the story mode that won't be playable even as DLC.


It's ridiculous how similiar this possible leak and my predictions are.

----------


## JediKage

It got debunked hard. I would suggest this if its not on neogaf doesn't trust it. This is because reddit doesn't require any proof. Neogaf Mods require any poster making such claims has to show them some proof.

----------


## Sardorim

Rather have Agent Venom with a Berserk state.

----------


## KCJ506

According to the leaker(the one that leaked the existence of MVCI weeks in advance AND said it'd be going back to 2v2 says that leaked list is BS.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Ryce has shut down the fraudulent leaks. Unfortunately, Eventhubs published an article of his latest leak and it got him in trouble. He's backing off in sharing his info for the time being.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> There is a guy claiming to know the rosters of each side with some detailed info. It's funny because  it's pretty similiar to my predictions and I trust my predictions so I believe this guy but a good amount of people don't. Anyways here is the Marvel side of the roster with the additional info incase you are wondering:
> 
> - Iron Man
> - Captain Marvel
> - Captain America
> - Ms. Marvel (Kamala) (of course she is the only inhuman here)
> - Thor
> - Loki
> - Hulk
> ...


I love the roster leak.

----------


## daisetsu100

so no leak from capcom side?

----------


## Midvillian1322

If the leak is true im in. Thought sounds like it isnt
Daredevil , Luke Cage, and Black Panther. I can only wish

----------


## Turlast

I think Daredevil and Black Panther are a lock. Not sure about Cage, but I wouldn't be surprised if he's in.

----------


## KCJ506

I'll be very surprised if Daredevil and Black Panther don't make the base roster. As well as Loki, Thanos and another Guardians rep.

----------


## wjowski

Could tell that leak was fake shen it mentioned Talbain.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope they reveal 2 characters before january ends.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ingrid for Marvel vs Capcom Infinite

----------


## Alan2099

Made this because I felt like it.

----------


## Ragged Maw

> Ingrid for Marvel vs Capcom Infinite


Yeah, it's about time she got more exposure, given how much of a "dark horse" she is among fans. Gene and Samanosuke as well.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

There's going to be a toyline based on this game. I'm going to keep an eye on it for potential roster leaks.

----------


## Crimz

I really hope Invisible Woman is at least part of the DLC characters.

She's the only member without another character that would play similar (Ben with the Hulks, Reed with Kamala, Johnny with anyone who uses fire)
She's also the one who was not represented by Super Skrull properly.

 She'd be a great character for the game

----------


## Ekie

Marvel really didn't need to let Capcom have half the roster space. The nostalgia and nuance of pairing with Capcom's lesser known characters is over. They could have let Capcom make an All Marvel game that would have sold more due to character awareness and popularity OR

Let Arc make the game.

----------


## Gryphon

I just want Talbain in the game

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Yeah, it's about time she got more exposure, given how much of a "dark horse" she is among fans. Gene and Samanosuke as well.


Yes, Ingrid please and I also want Gene and Samanosuke

----------


## Havok83

> I really hope Invisible Woman is at least part of the DLC characters.
> 
> She's the only member without another character that would play similar (Ben with the Hulks, Reed with Kamala, Johnny with anyone who uses fire)
> She's also the one who was not represented by Super Skrull properly.
> 
>  She'd be a great character for the game


She would play similarly as anyone with TK

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Marvel really didn't need to let Capcom have half the roster space.


Didn't we already have this conversation on here?  If people want a 100% Marvel game there are plenty of options.  None of them generate the kind of hype MvC does but that's because MvC is it's own thing and has been popular for 2 decades for a reason, and it's not because some casual Marvel fan got his Wolverine fix and dropped the game after a week.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Didn't we already have this conversation on here?  If people want a 100% Marvel game there are plenty of options.  None of them generate the kind of hype MvC does but that's because MvC is it's own thing and has been popular for 2 decades for a reason, and it's not because some casual Marvel fan got his Wolverine fix and dropped the game after a week.


Where exactly? In terms of fighting games Capcom's solo Marvel games are decades old now, Battle for Earth was rushed tripe and Contest of Champions is a greedy cash grab where crystals dictate just about anything. I know MVC has its fanbase but so does Mortal Kombat and DC and that didn't stop them making a solid standalone game with a sequel in the works. Marvel needs an Injustice game of its own. Lord knows a full game limits the roster for Marvel enough, then splitting it up? Can you sum up even the MCU stuff properly into 15-16 characters?

Hopefully either Capcom can work on a standalone Marvel fighting game after MVC: I or else give it to someone who can. We have a promising future for Marvel games on consoles finally after years of mobile nonsense and I hope that includes fighting games which can equal DC's Injustice.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

This isn't the 90's anymore.  Capcom doesn't have sole rights to the franchise.  The existence of MvC doesn't mean that someone else can't do a 100% Marvel fighting game.  And if MvC didn't exist that's no guarantee that someone else _would_ make a 100% Marvel fighting game that's worth a damn in it's place, or else you would've had one in the 6 year gap we just had or the 10 year gap before that.  

If other devs aren't capable of giving you more than, "rushed tripe" or cashgrabs that's on them.  MvC has no bearing on that whatsoever.  




> I know MVC has its fanbase but so does Mortal Kombat and DC


Nobody liked that game.

----------


## Havok83

> This isn't the 90's anymore.  Capcom doesn't have sole rights to the franchise.  The existence of MvC doesn't mean that someone else can't do a 100% Marvel fighting game.  And if MvC didn't exist that doesn't mean that someone else _would_ make a 100% Marvel fighting game in it's place, or else you would've had one in the 6 year gap we just had or the 10 year gap before that.  
> 
> If other devs aren't capable of giving you more than, "rushed tripe" or cashgrabs that's on them.  MvC has no bearing on that whatsoever.


I don't think people necessarily want other devs to make a Marvel fighting game. They want Capcom to do it. You know as they started to the first time they got the license. Its been over 20 years since an all Marvel fighter from them. MvC does preclude them from doing one again as thats now off the tables as long as Infinite is a thing.

----------


## Handsome men don't lose fights

> Nobody liked that game.


Hardcore fight fans didn't approve.  Casuals ate it up like ice cream.  Two million copies sold more than justified its existence.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Yeah, there actually was a decent amount of hype for it before it came out and it sold pretty well that first month or two.  And then people played it.  And then it died comically fast.  

That happens when the actual fighting part of a fighting game is bad.  It didn't flop, but it is widely regarded as being garbage.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Hardcore fight fans didn't approve.  Casuals ate it up like ice cream.  Two million copies sold more than justified its existence.


Where's the follow-up to that game? It couldn't save Midway from bankruptcy and NetherRealm never created another 3D fighter again. The story mode format is the only thing that carries on from that god awful game.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

here's a Capcom character I like to see make a appearance in  Marvel Vs. Capcom: Infinite 

Vile from the Mega Man X series

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> here's a Capcom character I like to see make a appearance in  Marvel Vs. Capcom: Infinite 
> 
> Vile from the Mega Man X series


They just straight up turned him into Boba Fett in MMX8 didn't they?  lol

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Hardcore fight fans didn't approve.  Casuals ate it up like ice cream.  Two million copies sold more than justified its existence.



I disagree. Even umvc3 was still even more popular than sfiv. Umvc3 was the most popular game that time. And the only reason why it kinda stopped is because of the contract between capcom and marvel. No more updates to the game. If there were still updates, it would have sold more. I can see still see sfv being updated for the next 3 years

----------


## NerdintheBay

> This isn't the 90's anymore.  Capcom doesn't have sole rights to the franchise.  The existence of MvC doesn't mean that someone else can't do a 100% Marvel fighting game.  And if MvC didn't exist that's no guarantee that someone else _would_ make a 100% Marvel fighting game that's worth a damn in it's place, or else you would've had one in the 6 year gap we just had or the 10 year gap before that.  
> 
> If other devs aren't capable of giving you more than, "rushed tripe" or cashgrabs that's on them.  MvC has no bearing on that whatsoever.  
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody liked that game.


Last time Marvel had someone else make a "fighting" game this happened...Marvel_Nemesis_Rise_of_the_Imperfects.jpg No thanks. I'd rather leave it to Capcom to make it.

----------


## Havok83

> Last time Marvel had someone else make a "fighting" game this happened...Marvel_Nemesis_Rise_of_the_Imperfects.jpg No thanks. I'd rather leave it to Capcom to make it.




No the last time was Avengers: Battle for Earth, not counting the mobile stuff. To your point though, it wasnt any good either

----------


## Alan2099

I wasn't aware Battle for Earth even existed.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Battle for Earth is a Wii and Xbox Kinect game. It never stood a chance at being good.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> Last time Marvel had someone else make a "fighting" game this happened... No thanks. I'd rather leave it to Capcom to make it.


EA can't make a fighting game. I'm not on the somebody else NEEDS to to make a Marvel fighting game besides Capcom bandwagon, but I'd be intrigued by a Arc-Systems or a Namco Marvel game.

----------


## NerdintheBay

> EA can't make a fighting game. I'm not on the somebody else NEEDS to to make a Marvel fighting game besides Capcom bandwagon, but I'd be intrigued by a Arc-Systems or a Namco Marvel game.


An Arc Systems Marvel game would definitely be eye candy. The animations & artwork would be beautiful. But personally the Guilty Gear/BlazBlue fight engine doesn't vibe well with me. 

Namco I can see them use the Pokken/Rise of the Incarnates engine for a big arena style battles. I can see that working well.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> An Arc Systems Marvel game would definitely be eye candy. The animations & artwork would be beautiful. But personally the Guilty Gear/BlazBlue fight engine doesn't vibe well with me. 
> 
> Namco I can see them use the Pokken/Rise of the Incarnates engine for a big arena style battles. I can see that working well.


Haha I'm in the opposite boat. I think how Arc Systems have a unique mechanic for all of their characters would work out pretty decently with Marvel characters powers. I can see how it doesn't have personal appeal though.

As for Namco I was thinking more among the lines of a real serious 3D fighter like Tekken or Soul Calibur lol. Haven't played Pokken yet, but I've heard its a fun game.

----------


## Havok83

The Namco engine isn't really well suited for projectiles which most heroes utilize. I can't see a Marvel game made in the same vein as Tekken or SC

----------


## Immortal Weapon

If Namco makes a Marvel game it will probably be like the Naruto games. If they want a serious competitive game than it will take a page from the current JoJo games.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Those are made by CyberConnect2, aren't they?

If nothing else, you could be sure that the game would be ridiculously well animated.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Those are made by CyberConnect2, aren't they?
> 
> If nothing else, you could be sure that the game would be ridiculously well animated.


CyberConnect2 develops both of those games. I would like to see what they can do with Marvel using the mechanics of JoJo.

----------


## KCJ506

> I disagree. Even umvc3 was still even more popular than sfiv. Umvc3 was the most popular game that time. And the only reason why it kinda stopped is because of the contract between capcom and marvel. No more updates to the game. If there were still updates, it would have sold more. I can see still see sfv being updated for the next 3 years



I don't think you read the post you were replying to properly. He was talking about how nobody liked MK vs DC. Not UMVC3.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I don't think you read the post you were replying to properly. He was talking about how nobody liked MK vs DC. Not UMVC3.


Oh sorry. my mistake.

----------


## CIA

Old leaker resurfaced and apparently it lines up with the NeoGAF insiders information

https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2024...inite/75254671

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost...postcount=7414

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Old leaker resurfaced and apparently it lines up with the NeoGAF insiders information
> 
> https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2024...inite/75254671
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost...postcount=7414


Can you post thetwo characters that were under spoilers? cant seeit.

----------


## Ragged Maw

> here's a Capcom character I like to see make a appearance in  Marvel Vs. Capcom: Infinite 
> 
> Vile from the Mega Man X series


I was leaning more towards Magma Dragoon or Storm Eagle.

----------


## CIA

> Can you post thetwo characters that were under spoilers? cant seeit.


Dante and Frank West. Going by the other post from the same user:

Capcom
Ryu - Confirmed
Mega Man X - Confirmed
Morrigan - Confirmed
Hunter from Monster Hunter
Jedah
Leon Kennedy
Strider
Spencer
Captain Commando
Ghosts 'n Goblins Rep
Dante
Frank West

Marvel
Iron Man - Confirmed
Captain Marvel - Confirmed
Captain America - Confirmed
Rocket Racoon & Groot
Dr. Strange
Spider-Man
Venom
Dr. Octopus
Black Panther
Ms. Marvel
Songbird

DLC: Dr. Doom, Super-Skrull, Silver Surfer

Ryce and Saikyobro said the list includes more characters than they know but it lines up with their insider information, including the FF DLC.

----------


## Ragged Maw

> Dante and Frank West. Going by the other post from the same user:
> 
> Capcom
> Ryu - Confirmed
> Mega Man X - Confirmed
> Morrigan - Confirmed
> Hunter from Monster Hunter
> Jedah
> Leon Kennedy
> ...


If true that's far more newcomers I'm pleased with than what "Injustice 2: Gotham Among Us"  offered. 

But since there's no Asura, Powers Stone rep, or Ms. Marvel, then this list is either wrong, or Capcom are f**king morons who are completely out of touch with fans.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I believe Phoenix Wright and Virgil have been confirmed.

----------


## Havok83

> I believe Phoenix Wright and Virgil have been confirmed.


where? There hasnt been any new character reveals since last year

----------


## Kevinroc

New story trailer! Release Date Confirmed! Character Announcements!

This is not a drill!

----------


## Frontier

So I take it returning characters will retain their VA's from the last game while newcomers on the Marvel side will get their current cartoon VA's (the only exception being Rocket Raccoon moving from Greg Ellis to Trevor Devall). 

Story mode looks fun  :Smile: .

----------


## Captain M

That looks fun. All characters from Marvel side were no-brainers so nothing surprising yet as far as the roster reveal goes.

----------


## Sensational C

Awesome! Looking forward to the different universe heroes interacting in cutscenes with each other like X and Rocket at the end.  It looks like Ultron-Sigma starts with 2 of the Infinity Stones and presumably each side will get two of their own.  That deluxe edition looks expensive but worth it for the infinity stones and four statues.

For characters we now have
Fused
Ultron-Sigma

So on the Marvel Side we have 
-Iron Man
-Captain Marvel
-Captain America
-Hulk
-Thor
-Hawkeye
-Rocket

Capcom side
-X
-Ryu
-Morrigan
-Strider
-Chris Redfield
-Chun-Li

----------


## Neoxon

> So I take it returning characters will retain their VA's from the last game while newcomers on the Marvel side will get their current cartoon VA's (the only exception being Rocket Raccoon moving from Greg Ellis to Trevor Devall). 
> 
> Story mode looks fun .


Sounds like it. If nothing else, that's good news for Josh Keaton as Spider-Man.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Sounds like it. If nothing else, that's good news for Josh Keaton as Spider-Man.


Definitely. If they had to get Spidey a new VA, though, I'd rather it be Yuri Lowenthal, and only if they can't somehow get Christopher Daniel Barnes.

----------


## Frontier

> Sounds like it. If nothing else, that's good news for Josh Keaton as Spider-Man.


That's something I'm really looking forward with this  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## KCJ506

More Keaton as Spider-Man is a huge plus. Especially considering Spectacular's short run and the fact that he was replaced with Drake Bell in EMH after having already recorded his lines.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope next batch of revealed characters will include some xmen.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I hope next batch of revealed characters will include some xmen.


Supposedly the X-Men and Fantastic Four related characters are going to be DLC.

----------


## Sensational C

New gameplay trailer showing of combos, supers, and space infinity stone

----------


## Kevinroc

> New gameplay trailer showing of combos, supers, and space infinity stone


Chun-Li has a new voice actress. I wonder if this is because a certain red haired super spy is joining the roster...

----------


## Havok83

> I hope next batch of revealed characters will include some xmen.


Namor, Quicksilver, Scarlet Witch, Cloak/Dagger, Molly Hayes

----------


## Frontier

> Chun-Li has a new voice actress. I wonder if this is because a certain red haired super spy is joining the roster...


Yeah, that definitely didn't sound like Laura Bailey as Chun-Li. 

It could be because she's reprising Black Widow in this, but there's also been a trend of her not reprising her Japanese video game roles (she's been recast as Rise and Lucina relatively recently, as I recall).

----------


## Aldoxin

> I hope next batch of revealed characters will include some xmen.


Didn't they announce no X-men characters will be in the game. I thought I heard that contriversy

----------


## Havok83

> Didn't they announce no X-men characters will be in the game. I thought I heard that contriversy


No they didn't

----------


## Kevinroc

> Didn't they announce no X-men characters will be in the game. I thought I heard that contriversy


There are rumors that X-Men and Fantastic Four related characters will be DLC.

----------


## Sensational C

> Didn't they announce no X-men characters will be in the game. I thought I heard that contriversy


I haven't found anything official announced of if they are included or not, the No X-Men/F4/Spider-People are still rumors/fan speculation.  

It look like the Power Stone gives the player a free wall bounce to combo off and its super is a strength boost.
The Time Stone gives the player a dash/air dash and its super speeds the player up.
The Space stone pulls the enemy towards you and its super traps the opponent in a box.

----------


## KCJ506

> Yeah, that definitely didn't sound like Laura Bailey as Chun-Li. 
> 
> It could be because she's reprising Black Widow in this, but there's also been a trend of her not reprising her Japanese video game roles (she's been recast as Rise and Lucina relatively recently, as I recall).



It's speculated that the reason she didn't reprise Chun-Li is because she was busy voicing Supergirl in Injustice 2.

----------


## Frontier

> It's speculated that the reason she didn't reprise Chun-Li is because she was busy voicing Supergirl in Injustice 2.


That's...distinctly possible. Especially since she probably also did some motion-capture for Supergirl as well.

----------


## Aldoxin

Well there is at least rumors

http://shoryuken.com/2016/11/29/no-m...en-characters/

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Well there is at least rumors
> 
> http://shoryuken.com/2016/11/29/no-m...en-characters/


Im pretty sure some xmen will be in the game.

----------


## Turlast

I have a strong feeling X-Men characters will be shown off at E3 or San Diego Comic Con.

It's really hard to imagine a MVC without them. 

Can't wait to see Black Panther and Loki. I have no doubt they're both in.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I have a strong feeling X-Men characters will be shown off at E3 or San Diego Comic Con.
> 
> It's really hard to imagine a MVC without them. 
> 
> Can't wait to see Black Panther and Loki. I have no doubt they're both in.


I hope Storm and Wolverine will not be DLCs.

I hope to see more darkstalkers characters than any other capcom games, especially bb hood and jedah..

I also hope for Ingrid from street fighter to be in the game

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I have a strong feeling X-Men characters will be shown off at E3 or San Diego Comic Con.
> 
> It's really hard to imagine a MVC without them. 
> 
> Can't wait to see Black Panther and Loki. I have no doubt they're both in.


Im hoping for BP more if i have to choose. As for Loki, he might not be on this game, to make him a final boss for mvci 2 or prolly a dlc.

----------


## Captain M

X-Men ban is over pretty much, or at least heavily reduced. As seen by Marvel Heroes Omega.

FF on the other hand are out for sure. Not even DLC

----------


## Havok83

> X-Men ban is over pretty much, or at least heavily reduced. As seen by Marvel Heroes Omega.
> 
> FF on the other hand are out for sure. Not even DLC


There was never an X-men ban with MH. Gaz consistently created X-men content throughout the PC run of the game. I mean Beast and Jubilee were released earlier this year

----------


## MarkRodriguez09

Yeah the X-Men, at least longstays like Wolverine, Magneto and Storm better not be DLC. That's just stupid. 

Also hoping for Black Widow and Gamora and yo, where's Spidey?

----------


## Captain M

> There was never an X-men ban with MH. Gaz consistently created X-men content throughout the PC run of the game. I mean Beast and Jubilee were released earlier this year


Yes I never said it was a thing with MH. But it was a thing for all mobile games that came after Contest of Champions. (and technically they are sitll not adding x-men to them but I guess new games will have them)

----------


## Ragged Maw

Only returning X-man I'd give half a shit about is Iceman. The rest should be newcomers (eg. Archangel, Dazzler, Fantomex, etc.)




> I hope Storm and Wolverine will not be DLCs.
> 
> I hope to see more darkstalkers characters than any other capcom games, especially bb hood and jedah..
> 
> I also hope for Ingrid from street fighter to be in the game


Funny you bring up Darkstalkers, because if Iceman doesn't make it in, I'd settle for Sasquatch as the next best thing.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

anyone what to bet that X's theme is going to be a remix of  Central Highway ?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Yeah the X-Men, at least longstays like Wolverine, Magneto and Storm better not be DLC. That's just stupid. 
> 
> Also hoping for Black Widow and Gamora and yo, where's Spidey?


Storm, Magneto and Wolverine are the big 3 of the xmen for this game.

----------


## Ragged Maw

Say Capcom pulled a surprise and left Peter out - instead replacing him with a different "Spider-Man" (eg. Morales, Kaine, Gwen, etc.) as a substitute with more-or-less the same moveset plus new abilities. How rabid would series fans get over that?

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Say Capcom pulled a surprise and left Peter out - instead replacing him with a different "Spider-Man" (eg. Morales, Kaine, Gwen, etc.) as a substitute with more-or-less the same moveset plus new abilities. How rabid would series fans get over that?


I'm sure, as a dedicated Spider-Man fan, that a lot of them would get very pissed. Then again, Marvel could just have its cake and eat it, too, with DLC costumes that replace the "substitute Spider-Man" with the original, maybe take a page out of Injustice's playbook and have the DLC Spider-Man voiced by a different actor.

----------


## Turlast

Didn't see this posted:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF3h8odFlxg

I like the idea of RR fighting with Groot.

----------


## Harpsikord

> I'm sure, as a dedicated Spider-Man fan, that a lot of them would get very pissed. Then again, Marvel could just have its cake and eat it, too, with DLC costumes that replace the "substitute Spider-Man" with the original, maybe take a page out of Injustice's playbook and have the DLC Spider-Man voiced by a different actor.


I think this would probably be a good idea. For Miles or Ben or whoever this would literally be having their cake and eating it too.

For characters like Spider-Gwen and Silk, they could be introduced more like X-23 was as a clone of Wolverine with their own unique things that they can do but still retain a vaguely similar fighting style.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

List 5 black characters in Marvel whom you think will be in this game.

mine:

1. Black Panther - I know he has not been playable before but he's an MCU property. He should be playable in MVCI this time.
2. Storm - despite of not being a full property of Marvel, Storm has been one of the most popular MVC characters especially in MVC2. Also, the most likely to be picked (side from Magneto and Wolverine) than other x-men characters, especially that she could be assigned as the X-men leader in this game because adult Cyclops is dead and to add more black characters in the game.
3. Miles Morales - to have a young character representing Marvel. If X-23 was able to get in the game in UMVC3 even if Wolverine was in it, it's posible Miles will be introduced in this game than War Machine because War Machine may have moves similar to Ultron and Iron Man and UMVC only got Akuma and Ryu and they didn't put Ken.
4. War Machine cos he's been in the game before but Id say he\d prolly be a DLC.
5. Bishop - hopefully since he has awesome powers that can be interesting to be put into the game.

----------


## Ragged Maw

> List 5 black characters in Marvel whom you think will be in this game.
> 
> mine:
> 
> 1. Black Panther - I know he has not been playable before but he's an MCU property. He should be playable in MVCI this time.
> 2. Storm - despite of not being a full property of Marvel, Storm has been one of the most popular MVC characters especially in MVC2. Also, the most likely to be picked (side from Magneto and Wolverine) than other x-men characters, especially that she could be assigned as the X-men leader in this game because adult Cyclops is dead and to add more black characters in the game.
> 3. Miles Morales - to have a young character representing Marvel. If X-23 was able to get in the game in UMVC3 even if Wolverine was in it, it's posible Miles will be introduced in this game than War Machine because War Machine may have moves similar to Ultron and Iron Man and UMVC only got Akuma and Ryu and they didn't put Ken.
> 4. War Machine cos he's been in the game before but Id say he\d prolly be a DLC.
> 5. Bishop - hopefully since he has awesome powers that can be interesting to be put into the game.


T'challa, Sam Wilson, Luke Cage, and Miles Morales, mainly because their current media exposure/popularity gives them highers odds of showing up. Plus no Fox-related legal barriers. These last two I give low odds to but would be the most hyped for if either/both of them joined the roster: Misty Knight and Monica Rambeau.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

There aren't any Fox-related legal barriers. Marvel just doesn't want to fully promote the characters they don't have the film rights to.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> T'challa, Sam Wilson, Luke Cage, and Miles Morales, mainly because their current media exposure/popularity gives them highers odds of showing up. Plus no Fox-related legal barriers. These last two I give low odds to but would be the most hyped for if either/both of them joined the roster: Misty Knight and Monica Rambeau.


There is no MCU drama with the games(Although it probably doesn't stop whoever the Marvel director is for the games suggesting more "relevant" characters to whatever's going on in the MCU and comics). You used have to own individual rights the produce a specific game EG; rights to make a fighting game, rights to make a MMORPG, Beat-em up, etc...  Marvel vs Capcom went on hiatus after MvC2 in part because EA owned the rights to produce a fighting game with Marvel characters at the time(dunno if its still that way or not).

----------


## Ragged Maw

> There is no MCU drama with the games(Although it probably doesn't stop whoever the Marvel director is for the games suggesting more "relevant" characters to whatever's going on in the MCU and comics). You used have to own individual rights the produce a specific game EG; rights to make a fighting game, rights to make a MMORPG, Beat-em up, etc...  Marvel vs Capcom went on hiatus after MvC2 in part because EA owned the rights to produce a fighting game with Marvel characters at the time(dunno if its still that way or not).


I hope there isn't any "Marvel boardroom" pressure, cause I dont want a repeat of Injustice 2: Gotham Among Us.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> I hope there isn't any "Marvel boardroom" pressure, cause I dont want a repeat of Injustice 2: Gotham Among Us.


Marvel is in a better position than back then so I'm sure they are a lot more selective about who gets featured.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Maybe Falcon has a better chance than Luke Cage.

----------


## Captain M

> Say Capcom pulled a surprise and left Peter out - instead replacing him with a different "Spider-Man" (eg. Morales, Kaine, Gwen, etc.) as a substitute with more-or-less the same moveset plus new abilities. How rabid would series fans get over that?


No way Marvel would agree to that. It's not going to happen

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> No way Marvel would agree to that. It's not going to happen


Pretty much this, as much as I'd be fine with Miles or some other Spider-Man having more prominent media appearances outside comics; Peter Parker is still _the_ Spider-Man as far as most people are concerned, both inside and outside the comics fandom, so Marvel isn't that likely to put someone other than him as the default Spider-Man in Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite.

----------


## Havok83

Marvel is doing a bunch of variant covers to promote the game: http://www.newsarama.com/34531-marve...nt-covers.html

1. ALL-NEW GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #7
2. AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #31
3. AVENGERS #10
4. BLACK PANTHER #17
5. CHAMPIONS #11
6. DEFENDERS #4
7. DOCTOR STRANGE #24
8. GENERATIONS: BANNER HULK & THE TOTALLY AWESOME HULK #1
9. GENERATIONS: THE UNWORTHY THOR & THE MIGHTY THOR #1
10. HAWKEYE #9
11. I AM GROOT #4
12. INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #10
13. MIGHTY THOR #22
14. ROCKET #4
15. SECRET EMPIRE #8
16. SPIDER-MAN #19
17. SPIDER-MAN/DEADPOOL #20
18. THANOS #10
19. THE MIGHTY CAPTAIN MARVEL #8
20. VENOM #153

No X-men covers  :Frown:

----------


## Xalfrea

On the subject of the variant covers, some are using them as a hinting of the roster to come. The likes already revealed like Captain Marvel, Rocket, Hawkeye, etc. But then there's the likes of AN Guardians, Spider-Man/Deadpool, and Champions that are more confusing in determining who they might represent.

----------


## Havok83

> On the subject of the variant covers, some are using them as a hinting of the roster to come. The likes already revealed like Captain Marvel, Rocket, Hawkeye, etc. But then there's the likes of AN Guardians, Spider-Man/Deadpool, and Champions that are more confusing in determining who they might represent.


Champions is more likely representing Ms. Marvel but could just as easily be Hulk and/or Nova. Guardians is probably Star Lord or Gamora. SPIDER-MAN/DEADPOOL is either character or both

----------


## Ragged Maw

Anybody up for Adam Warlock joining the roster?

----------


## Captain M

Ok recent leaks are in. 28 characters. No xmen, ff or ms marvel. Only 4 unannounced new comers.

I'll tell you Marvel's side right now. 

Captain America
Captain Marvel
Iron Man
Spider-Man
Hawkeye
Hulk
Thor
Ultron
Rocket Raccoon
Doctor Strange
Ant-Man
She-Hulk
Venom
Iron Fist

Pretty confident.

----------


## Captain M

Ryce confirmed there are only 4 female charactera in the roster.

----------


## Captain M

Black Panther not in base game.

----------


## Cmbmool

Surprised by  the lack of Black Panther, but I'm guessing DLC in time for the film. 

However, Marvel lost me when they neglected any of its current youthful characters like Ms. Marvel and Squirrel girl. There better be a reason for this outside reused old image from the last Marvel vs Capcom game.  :Mad:

----------


## Captain M

Ryce just confirmed no black characters in the game.


Wth is this. 28 characters, 4 female, 2 asian, couple robots, rest are white males.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

There's more to an interesting roster than having a checklist and marking off as many race/gender combinations as they can.  

Having said that, this roster (assuming the leaks are true) is garbage.  No Vergil?  No Black Panther?  No Iron Fist?  No Zero?  No Deadpool?  What's going on here?  Who made these decisions?  You drop most of your popular characters but leave trash like Nemesis in?  This roster looks like shit.

And they dropped my boy Dormammu on top of everything else.  I don't even know if I want this anymore.

----------


## Jcogginsa

Where can I find the Capcom side of the Roster?

----------


## Captain M

Oh by the way the rıster I posted was my speculation based on thr leaks bu to be honest only ones I am not sure are she hulk and iron fist anyway. She Hulk could br Black Widow and Iron Fist another returning character like Ghost Rider.

----------


## Captain M

Nvm, Ryce shared the roster.

----------


## ChibaMariners

That initial roster is dry as hell. 

Modern day fighting game procedure is incoming. Gonna have to either buy the characters individually or season pass; or grind in game currency for the characters you like(if they give us that option).

----------


## Havok83

Remember people thats just an unconfirmed rumor

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Remember people thats just an unconfirmed rumor


We can only hope.  But many times, these leaks are completely accurate.

----------


## Havok83

> We can only hope.  But many times, these leaks are completely accurate.


I know but Im trying to be optimistic

----------


## KCJ506

I was hoping for at least the same amount as Vanilla MVC3. 

My main issue is the lack of newcomers. I would be satisfied if the list had ten more characters and they were all newcomers.

----------


## JediKage

> I know but Im trying to be optimistic


Meh Ryce is the most trusted source when it comes to Capcom...
I don't think he lie but he might have gotten some stuff wrong.


This roster is trash....especially considering they just imported most of the characters.

----------


## Turlast

E3 will be a definitive moment for this game.

Either we'll learn that this list was fake/incomplete, or we'll have confirmation that they thought this was actually a worthwhile roster to put together. 

Capcom just can't seem to avoid doing stuff like this and I don't think I'll ever understand their way of thinking. SFV apparently wasn't enough of a lesson.

----------


## JediKage

So we have small roster missing many of the characters on both sides fans wanted and yet they are porting over a bunch from the previous game which makes it weird the roster is so small unless the plan is simply to extort us via DLC.

----------


## Turlast

That seems to be the case if this leak is true.

Fan favs that were in MVC3 will likely become DLC.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> This roster is trash....especially considering they just imported most of the characters.


That's the worst thing.  If they were going to lift so much from MvC3 there's really no reason most, if not all of that entire cast couldn't have come back.   

If Capcom is planning to gouge people on DLC, then clearly they forgot what happened with Street Fighter x Tekken.

----------


## Venom Melendez

> Remember people thats just an unconfirmed rumor


True, but from two guys that have been reliable so far.  Either way, we should temper our expectations.




> This roster is trash....especially considering they just imported most of the characters.


Then again, they did reused a lot of all sprites from older games in MvC2. 

Point being, it wouldn't be much of an issue if we at least got a huge roster out of it. But we're not getting that.

----------


## Sensational C

New Story trailer from E3!

----------


## Kevinroc

Before anyone thinks this deconfirms the leaked list, Street Fighter V had characters playable in story mode before they were available through DLC.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

What the hell's going on with Chun Li's character model?

----------


## Harpsikord

> What the hell's going on with Chun Li's character model?


Gamora, too? Carol is the only female character they showed that looked decent.

The only thing I liked about this was her seemingly in charge.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

At this point the only things saving the game for me are X and Black Panther, who is of course DLC.

----------


## ChibaMariners

Game has that rushed feeling. I'm a MvC diehard, but I'm not hyped whatsoever. The new DBZ game is where it's at.

----------


## Frontier

> New Story trailer from E3!


So they got Isaac Singleton Jr. (Thanos), Vanessa Marshall (Gamora), and James C. Mathis III (Black Panther) to reprise their roles from the current cartoons. 

It's nice to see Rich as Nova there (even if he's just in there because they're reusing assets from the last game)  :Smile: . 

Whoever's voicing Chun-Li is doing their best Laura Bailey impression  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Graphics feels like they could look a lot better, and not feeling Gamora's design. 

Black Panther as DLC feels like a bad movie.

----------


## Sensational C

> Gamora, too? Carol is the only female character they showed that looked decent.
> 
> The only thing I liked about this was her seemingly in charge.


Yeah that Chun Li is rough, her shoulder pads look really off model.  Gamora's face I thought wasn't bad, I think her eyes are a bit motionless, but I like her armor.  Carol is definitely the best of the 3

----------


## Harpsikord

> Yeah that Chun Li is rough, her shoulder pads look really off model.  Gamora's face I thought wasn't bad, I think her eyes are a bit motionless, but I like her armor.  Carol is definitely the best of the 3


Gamora's face is alright but on the same token it kind of looked motionless in general, not the eyes. And her hair looks absolutely stiff.

----------


## Elegant Dreamer

Any information if Okami is going to show up?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Story mode looks about as bad as I expected.  But after Street Fighter 4 and 5, nobody should be surprised.  




> Any information if Okami is going to show up?


Unless Amaterasu ends up as DLC, don't get your hopes up.

----------


## Random4

I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to MVC 3

It seems like Capcom got lazy and modeled their game off of a MCU aesthetic that just looks like crud compared to the stylistic art direction of MVC 3


Dragonball Fighterz is looking like the true Mahvel 4 in my opinion

----------


## Elegant Dreamer

> Unless Amaterasu ends up as DLC, don't get your hopes up.


No Amaterasu = Not interested

I personally think Amaterasu would improve the story line, since Ultron Sigma and Thanos think they're gods, they're in for a shock when they encounter a real god.

Plus I think Amaterasu would look beautiful with the Infinity Stones swirling around her.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to MVC 3
> 
> It seems like Capcom got lazy and modeled their game off of a MCU aesthetic that just looks like crud compared to the stylistic art direction of MVC 3
> 
> 
> Dragonball Fighterz is looking like the true Mahvel 4 in my opinion




I agree. MVC3/UMVC3 trailers are way, way better.

I actually prefer Marvel vs Capcom 4 than MVCI.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I finished playing the demo and I've gotta say I'm very underwhelmed. I'm kinda glad the X-Men are being left out of this stinker.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I finished playing the demo and I've gotta say I'm very underwhelmed. I'm kinda glad the X-Men are being left out of this stinker.


They should have given us mvc4 and it'll exactly be umvc3, but more characters, more stages , more costumes and add a story mode

----------


## Derek Metaltron

http://comicbook.com/2017/06/27/marv...m_content=Link

Ok, wow. I'm pretty sure at this point I've lost all interest in getting this game with Capcom's inability to admit they can't include X-Men and FF because Ike Perlmutter says so. Not to mention the fact they're even lazy with the MCU types, and locking Black Panther, Winter Soldier and Venom behind as DLC is just shameful. Unless the Ultimate Edition kills it I'm gonna have to keep campaigning for a strong Marvel solo fighting game for consoles, ideally not made by Capcom but a company who actually respects the licence (nevermind their own characters).

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Ok, wow. I'm pretty sure at this point I've lost all interest in getting this game with Capcom's inability to admit they can't include X-Men and FF because Ike Perlmutter says so.


Pretty sure they can't just throw a business partner under the bus like that, even if we all know what time it is with this shit roster.




> I'm gonna have to keep campaigning for a strong Marvel solo fighting game for consoles, ideally not made by Capcom but a company who actually respects the licence (nevermind their own characters).


You said it yourself though, the push for MCU characters is coming from Marvel's end, not Capcom's.  It doesn't matter who's developing the game if you have guys like Perlmutter getting in the way.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think he makes a lot of fair valid points on the problems with this game, especially in terms of characters included, them as just 'functions' and the pathetic reasons they give for the absence of the X-Men and Fantastic Four characters. Honestly it sounds as if Capcom really just cares about the Fighting Game Community and ESports and has tacked on the story content to compete with NR, but in a very lazy way.

----------


## KCJ506

In that one interview, they may be right in a way. MVC2 was nearly 20 years ago and they're trying to sell this game to more than just the people that played that as well as the previous Marvel/Capcom fighters beforehand. And honestly half the X-men probably aren't very known to the average modern Marvel fan. Let's look at a few

Wolverine, Storm and Magneto are easily recognizable. I think the last time I saw Psylocke in a game was Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2. She was in the last X-men movie, but it wasn't like that was a major role or anything and she didn't have very many lines. The movies honestly don't do a very good job at giving side X-men spotlight. My point is the average super hero fans probably couldn't tell you a thing about this character. Cyclops, he was just in the last movie with a more relevant part, but he spent the first movie trilogy basically getting the shaft. Especially in The Last Stand. He was basically the Hawkeye of those movies screen time wise. And if Sentinel ever returned, it would be for the same reason he returned in MVC3.

I could go on but half of the X-men in MVC2 probably aren't very well known by newer age kids. People will ask who is Marrow or who the heck is Spiral and that will be a loss of words there. Not saying I completely agree with Capcom and that silly interview(especially about the characters just being "functions") but they probably aren't incredibly far off from saying many modern day Marvel fans and how they perceive a lot of the X-men characters.

----------


## Turlast

Combo's comment was stupid, but what can they say? Jay Ong from Marvel Games can't even speak on the X-Mens stuff, so I assume this would apply to Capcom as well.

Nothing can be said that'll satisfy people about the lack of X-Men/Doom in the game. We all know what the answer is: Marvel (I know it's Ike, but he represents Marvel as a whole) wants to promote the MCU and not Fox characters. Capcom just can't say that, though.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Combo's comment was stupid, but what can they say? Jay Ong from Marvel Games can't even speak on the X-Mens stuff, so I assume this would apply to Capcom as well.
> 
> Nothing can be said that'll satisfy people about the lack of X-Men/Doom in the game. We all know what the answer is: Marvel (I know it's Ike, but he represents Marvel as a whole) wants to promote the MCU and not Fox characters. Capcom just can't say that, though.


Gadzillion managed to say so as the reason why they had to remove the FF, at least until the posts were taken down. I think some fans would just value honesty, especially if the suggestion that X-Men are planned for DLC is true. I know they've caught slack for pushing DLC this early but if Capcom announced a X-Men/FF DLC pack was in the works they would probably win a lot of support back.

And sorry KCJ506 but you have to remember that the MVC games only happened because of the X-Men, the fans who have been with the series since the start have gotten used to their addition, that's why they're such a demand to see them return.

----------


## KCJ506

> And sorry KCJ506 but you have to remember that the MVC games only happened because of the X-Men, the fans who have been with the series since the start have gotten used to their addition, that's why they're such a demand to see them return.


I'm not denying that. As a matter of fact, I think characters like Wolverine, Storm, Magneto and Deadpool should had been included. My point was that MVC2 came out almost 20 years ago and they're trying to sell this game to more than just older fans that played that as well as the previous Marvel/Capcom fighters beforehand. And honestly half the X-men probably aren't very known to the average modern Marvel fan. It's 2017 now and there are probably many teenagers that haven't seen the 90s X-men cartoon or played any of the X-men games that came out in the 90s and haven't had any exposure to X-men outside of their movies. Which were pretty much the Wolverine show and really didn't do a good job of giving the side characters any spotlight.

----------


## Havok83

> I'm not denying that. As a matter of fact, I think characters like Wolverine, Storm, Magneto and Deadpool should had been included. My point was that MVC2 came out almost 20 years ago and they're trying to sell this game to more than just older fans that played that as well as the previous Marvel/Capcom fighters beforehand. And honestly half the X-men probably aren't very known to the average modern Marvel fan. It's 2017 now and there are probably many teenagers that haven't seen the 90s X-men cartoon or played any of the X-men games that came out in the 90s and haven't had any exposure to X-men outside of their movies. Which were pretty much the Wolverine show and really didn't do a good job of giving the side characters any spotlight.


You keep focusing in on MvC2 (and 90s show) from nearly 20 years ago while ignoring that MvC3 only came out 6 years ago and all those characters have been used in films within the year and have been making appearances in other videogames within the past 3 years. No one is clamoring for the likes of Marrow and Spiral, whom themselves were obscure when included in MvC2. But Storm, Magneto, Phoenix, Deadpool, Wolverine, X-23? You cant tell anyone that modern fans dont know who they are. Its a bull excuse to rationalize an answer that doesnt make sense. And the primary userbase isnt going to be young teenagers who have been out of the loop for the past several years but gamers in their 20s and 30s that have been following and supporting this franchise. Capcom's fighters in recent years caters to EVO and that's the demographic of their target audience, not clueless kids who are unfamiliar with the characters

----------


## KCJ506

> You keep focusing in on MvC2 (and 90s show) from nearly 20 years ago while ignoring that MvC3 only came out 6 years ago and all those characters have been used in films within the year and have been making appearances in other videogames within the past 3 years. No one is clamoring for the likes of Marrow and Spiral, whom themselves were obscure when included in MvC2. *But Storm, Magneto, Phoenix, Deadpool, Wolverine, X-23? You cant tell anyone that modern fans dont know who they are.* Its a bull excuse to rationalize an answer that doesnt make sense. And the primary userbase isnt going to be young teenagers who have been out of the loop for the past several years but gamers in their 20s and 30s that have been following and supporting this franchise. Capcom's fighters in recent years caters to EVO and that's the demographic of their target audience, not clueless kids who are unfamiliar with the characters


.......

I never stated nor even implied that modern fans didn't know who_ those particular_ X-men were.

----------


## Havok83

> .......
> 
> I don't recall stating or even implying that modern fans didn't know who_ those particular_ X-men were.


Your focus on MvC2 to prove a point seems to imply that. Its irrelevant to even bring that up if you arent trying to claim that

----------


## Derek Metaltron

If anything X-23 is even more logical an addition today as she was in 2011 given her appearance in Logan... though being in a Fox movie probably lessens her chance. But yeah, whilst there are numerous characters like Silver Samurai and Spiral who I would not expect in any modern Marvel game, nevermind a MVC one, the most well known X-Men transcend any specific decade or time.

----------


## KCJ506

> Your focus on MvC2 to prove a point seems to imply that. Its irrelevant to even bring that up if you arent trying to claim that



Please don't put words in my mouth. I focus on MVC2 since people treat it like it's epitome of fighting games and one of the complaints MVC3 often from casual fans was that it wasn't just simply the MVC2 roster rehashed all over again.





> If anything X-23 is even more logical an addition today as she was in 2011 given her appearance in Logan... though being in a Fox movie probably lessens her chance. But yeah, whilst there are numerous characters like Silver Samurai and Spiral who I would not expect in any modern Marvel game, nevermind a MVC one, the most well known X-Men transcend any specific decade or time.


Speaking of X-23, I remember when she was first revealed, people weren't exactly thrilled. People complained about her simply being a female Wolverine. It took awhile for people to warm up to her.

----------


## Havok83

> Please don't put words in my mouth. I focus on MVC2 since people treat it like it's epitome of fighting games and one of the complaints MVC3 often from casual fans was that it wasn't just simply the MVC2 roster rehashed all over again.


But like you said, that was 20 years ago and has little to do with the staement that spurned discussion that we are talking about in this thread today

----------


## KCJ506

All I'm saying is there is some logic in them saying many modern super hero fans probably don't know the majority of X-men characters that were in past games, as sad as that is.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> All I'm saying is there is some logic in them saying many modern super hero fans probably don't know the majority of X-men characters that were in past games, as sad as that is.


But they still know them from Fox movies, at the very least.

----------


## Turlast

Can we all just agree that this is a shitty situation?

I still can't believe Loki isn't even in. That's fucked up.

----------


## KCJ506

> Can we all just agree that this is a shitty situation?
> 
> I still can't believe Loki isn't even in. That's fucked up.


Yeah I thought he would have been a shoo-in considering he's made more appearances in the MCU films than any other villain. And they were all big roles. Not small cameos or anything of the sort.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Can we all just agree that this is a shitty situation?
> 
> I still can't believe Loki isn't even in. That's fucked up.


Agreed, even in the context of the MCU it is seriously limited. I mean just two female characters? And two to three villains?

----------


## Turlast

Yeah, it still feels phony to me. I assumed Black Widow was a given. Same with Loki, BP (non-DLC), Star-Lord, and a few others. She's not MCU, but Ms. Marvel was another I was sure would be in the base roster.

I thought a Netflix rep was a given, too. I was really hoping Daredevil would've been in. He's another that's never been in featured in the Vs series. If not him, Luke, Iron Fist returning, or Jessica Jones would've been great. The Defenders variant fully convinced me one of them would've been in. 

I don't think I've ever been this wrong about a roster.

----------


## ilostmyplace

And yet Captain America Don't look familiar to you. Like Rob Liefeld familiar.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The graphics in umvc3 is infinitely better.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> The graphics in umvc3 is infinitely better.


Annoyingly they seem to have been inspired to go from a more comic like look to a more cinematic MCU style, Personally I think the comic approach works far better.

----------


## Turlast

My guess is Marvel pushed for this cinematic visual approach since this game is heavily influenced by the MCU. 

I just hope the latest build looks much better. I actually like how Thanos an Ultron look.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Honestly, even if I'm not liking the roster and feel this game is not better than UMVC3, I'm still going to get this game because MVC is my favorite fighting game series. Hopefully, they'll add the Xmen, especially Storm as a DLC soon.

----------


## JediKage

First Andromeda now this why is it so hard to do decent jobs on faces....

I kinda understand what they mean by functions but the point of this game is people playing their favorite characters from other franchise...a good moveset helps but that is more for a pro....casual wants to hop in at a party or something and play their favorite characters.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Honestly, even if I'm not liking the roster and feel this game is not better than UMVC3, I'm still going to get this game because MVC is my favorite fighting game series. Hopefully, they'll add the Xmen, especially Storm as a DLC soon.


If rumors are to be believed then we should be getting Wolverine, Deadpool, Storm and Magneto in some form over 2018, though that should be it for X-Men. It's going to be very limited a roster regardless it seems.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Gamora and Jedah (from Darkstalkers) got a very lackluster confirmation at Evo apparently. The fact all this nonsense continues and probably means I wouldn't expect a solid standalone Marvel fighing game anytime soon is just depressing me.  :Frown:

----------


## Sensational C

Jedah looks good, up their with X and Zero as best looking characters in this game imo and Gamora looks fun to play with her directional projectiles and sword attacks.  A win after a string of losses for this game's hype.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I just find it seriously weird they didn't announce Spider-Man yet. Not like they had the perfect opportunity to with the movie release and D23 to do a specific trailer for him and maybe Venom (given he's supposed to be in).

----------


## Sensational C

> I just find it seriously weird they didn't announce Spider-Man yet. Not like they had the perfect opportunity to with the movie release and D23 to do a specific trailer for him and maybe Venom (given he's supposed to be in).


Agreed on how odd it is.  Maybe they're working on something unique for the web-head that requires time before showing it off or they want Spider-Man and Venom in the same trailer and are still working of Venom, otherwise I'm not sure why they would miss the 2 chances for the maximum amount of people are thinking/seeing Spider-Man to see that he's in this game.  Most likely he'll be announced at SDCC this week.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Agreed on how odd it is.  Maybe they're working on something unique for the web-head that requires time before showing it off or they want Spider-Man and Venom in the same trailer and are still working of Venom, otherwise I'm not sure why they would miss the 2 chances for the maximum amount of people are thinking/seeing Spider-Man to see that he's in this game.  Most likely he'll be announced at SDCC this week.


Most likely that will be the case. Just a shame we couldn't have Doctor Octopus as well. I hear he's a character Capcom keeps trying to stick in but find too difficult to do right with his arms, but given how good a job Injustice 2 did with Brainiac I think it can be done. But if they'd added Otto as DLC or something they would score back a lot of brownie points from me given he's my favorite Spidey villain.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Agreed on how odd it is.  Maybe they're working on something unique for the web-head that requires time before showing it off


If the other returning characters from MvC3 are any indication...I doubt it.  




> Most likely that will be the case. Just a shame we couldn't have Doctor Octopus as well. I hear he's a character Capcom keeps trying to stick in but find too difficult to do right with his arms, .


I don't care much about Doctor Octopus myself, but that was always such a bullshit excuse on Capcom's part.  It's too hard to animate Doc Ock's arms, but then they turn around and add Shuma-Gorath to the game?  

But a lot of the excuses Capcom used for MvC3 didn't make sense.  Like the reason they couldn't add Ghost Rider, Dr. Strange and Iron Fist to the game (but then they did...) or the reason they couldn't put a character like Human Torch in.  I don't know why they don't just say, "this character didn't make the cut" and leave it at that.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

The lack of Fantastic Four characters even before the ban when one had Doom and Super Skrull included in MVC3 always ticked me off. All of the core team could have made for incredible fighters with Reed's elasticity, Susan's force fields, Johnny's flame attacks and Ben's raw power. I can only hope that Kamala makes it in DLC so we can see how Reed might have played like.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I guess they figured Super Skrull would be a good FF replacement since they could roll all their powers into a single character.  They did something similar with Ryu back in MvC1.  The only problem was, nobody gives a shit about Super Skrull.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I guess they figured Super Skrull would be a good FF replacement since they could roll all their powers into a single character.  They did something similar with Ryu back in MvC1.  The only problem was, nobody gives a shit about Super Skrull.


I like him as a character but it just felt weird that we could fight him with any of his main rivals, same with Doom.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Any new news especially DLC's?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Any new news especially DLC's?


Spider-Man was confirmed in the panel along with Hagar, Frank West and Nemesis. We're supposed to get a trailer tomorrow I gather. I assume a third DLC character might be revealed. Supposedly Ant Man, Winter Soldier and Venom are all rumored for DLC. Ghost Rider and Dormmannu appear to be the remaining Marvel characters in the base game if rumors are true.

----------


## Havok83

Wow, so they really just gonna rehash the Capcom side of characters from last game? How unimaginative and boring. Looks like most of the new characters will be DLC on that side

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Wow, so they really just gonna rehash the Capcom side of characters from last game? How unimaginative and boring. Looks like most of the new characters will be DLC on that side


Yeah the whole thing seems to be all about as little effort as possible and only focus on the very core of the MCU. I'm pretty sure only the two women are new additions to the franchise.

----------


## Turlast

When it comes to Ock, I really wonder what the issue was. Niitsuma said they had official artwork and a theme for him, so the character was damn near complete. If they worked on him long enough to make all of that stuff, something had to have clashed with the system for them to remove him and not even bring him back for Ultimate. It's weird.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Spider-Man was confirmed in the panel along with Hagar, Frank West and Nemesis. We're supposed to get a trailer tomorrow I gather. I assume a third DLC character might be revealed. Supposedly Ant Man, Winter Soldier and Venom are all rumored for DLC. Ghost Rider and Dormmannu appear to be the remaining Marvel characters in the base game if rumors are true.


I already saw the trailer which featured Spiderman, Haggar, Frank West, Nemesis and Gamora.

I hope the next trailer will show Jedah. Without the xmen, especially Storm, i will be using Mega Man X and Jedah.

----------


## KCJ506

> When it comes to Ock, I really wonder what the issue was. Niitsuma said they had official artwork and a theme for him, so the character was damn near complete. If they worked on him long enough to make all of that stuff, something had to have clashed with the system for them to remove him and not even bring him back for Ultimate. It's weird.



It was stated that they had difficulty animating Ock's tentacles.

And before somebody tries to compare things to Shuma Gorath, I just want to point out there's a bit of a difference there. The majority of Ock's moveset would most likely have him using his tentacles. Including hypers. Shuma barely even used his tentacles and none of his hypers have him using them. With Ock you're working with an entire human body plus tentacles. Plus Ock walks with his tentacles when he fights, while his body is extended in the air. Not only would he do command grabs, he would also do moves where he would poke in different areas. You would have to animate his movement in the air and on the ground. Plus Ock doing an air combo would take a lot of figuring out for him. They would have to figure out how Ock would look as he is getting combo so they have to animate the tentacles for that as well.

----------


## Vic Vega

> Spider-Man was confirmed in the panel along with Hagar, Frank West and Nemesis. We're supposed to get a trailer tomorrow I gather. I assume a third DLC character might be revealed. Supposedly Ant Man, Winter Soldier and Venom are all rumored for DLC. Ghost Rider and Dormmannu appear to be the remaining Marvel characters in the base game if rumors are true.


Here's a link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpGkR3hoKUI

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I still think Wolverine will be in the game roster.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Im on my cellphone so it's a hassle to post images so ill just provide a link insteadhttps://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/jul/16/jedah-revealed-marvel-vs-capcom-infinite/

I so very much like how Jedah looks. He is the best looking mvci character so far.

----------


## CIA

Dormammu and Firebrand officially announced on twitter. No videos, pictures, just the variant cover.

Capcom handling of the game continues to impress.

----------


## Havok83

> Dormammu and Firebrand officially announced on twitter. No videos, pictures, just the variant cover.
> 
> Capcom handling of the game continues to impress.


Impress as in how much of a disappointment this is shaping up to be?

----------


## CIA

> Impress as in how much of a disappointment this is shaping up to be?


I'm impressed with the incompetence of Capcom. Game is releasing in one month and a half and they can't even release gameplay footage of the "new" characters.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Their whole handling of promotion for the new game is such a joke I wonder if it's part of some protest at Marvel to the limits Ike Perlmutter (and thus Marvel) has put on the project with the lack of mainstays in the X-Men and Fantastic Four character lineup and the lies they have had to pull out their asses to pretend otherwise.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I'm impressed with the incompetence of Capcom. Game is releasing in one month and a half and they can't even release gameplay footage of the "new" characters.


I prefer blaming Marvel. Capcom had done an awesome job with Mvc3.

----------


## Havok83

> I prefer blaming Marvel. Capcom had done an awesome job with Mvc3.


How the heck is this Marvel's fault? They arent developing the game. The only input they have is on the Marvel roster and story. Capcom is to blame for the overly simplistic changes to the fighing mechanics, awful gameplay, poor graphics and uninspired Capcom roster, which is largely just pulled from MvC3. Exactly how are these Marvel's doing?




> Their whole handling of promotion for the new game is such a joke I wonder if it's part of some protest at Marvel to the limits Ike Perlmutter (and thus Marvel) has put on the project with the lack of mainstays in the X-Men and Fantastic Four character lineup and the lies they have had to pull out their asses to pretend otherwise.


That makes absolutely no sense. Capcom has to pay Marvel for use of hte license, so they intentionally screw up promoting the game to protest against them? Capcom isnt in the best financial position to be that petty again it would be stupid considering they are the ones that stand to lose money if this flops. Marvel/Disney will be just fine

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> How the heck is this Marvel's fault? They arent developing the game. The only input they have is on the Marvel roster and story. Capcom is to blame for the overly simplistic changes to the fighing mechanics, awful gameplay, poor graphics and uninspired Capcom roster, which is largely just pulled from MvC3. Exactly how are these Marvel's doing?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense. Capcom has to pay Marvel for use of hte license, so they intentionally screw up promoting the game to protest against them? Capcom isnt in the best financial position to be that petty again it would be stupid considering they are the ones that stand to lose money if this flops. Marvel/Disney will be just fine


Id say they've been given a little time to really make the game awesome.

----------


## Havok83

> Id say they've been given a little time to really make the game awesome.


This is the same approach they took with SFV last year and they had no outside influence. SFIV was probably the last original fighter they released without major criticism.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> This is the same approach they took with SFV last year and they had no outside influence. SFIV was probably the last original fighter they released without major criticism.


I dont think a lot of people will really complain about mvci if we are getting xmen characters. So are you blaming capcom for the xmen not going to be part of the initial roster?

----------


## Havok83

> I dont think a lot of people will really complain about mvci if we are getting xmen characters. So are you blaming capcom for the xmen not going to be part of the initial roster?


Have you even read my posts? I have not touched the Marvel roster (which is a moot point), bc thats not my issue. Have you played the demo? It sucks. They changed the gameplay for the worse and overly simplified it. It plays like the Easy Mode in the Nintendo fighters. Throw in X-men and the gameplay (not to mention visuals) are still a downgrade from the last game)

----------


## Xero Kaiser

This game is a shitshow all around.  Neither Marvel nor Capcom are putting their best foot forward with this game and it shows.  Capcom ultimately takes most of the blame though.  Marvel can only take the heat for a lame roster and the garbage story.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> How the heck is this Marvel's fault? They arent developing the game. The only input they have is on the Marvel roster and story. Capcom is to blame for the overly simplistic changes to the fighing mechanics, awful gameplay, poor graphics and uninspired Capcom roster, which is largely just pulled from MvC3. Exactly how are these Marvel's doing?


I look at this and the gameplay definitely does not look awful

----------


## Derek Metaltron

And I assume that's all which will likely save it and keep the evo pro types who Capcom really focus on making this for sated. Otherwise just about everything else seems badly handled and either rushed or tacked on. Roll on Marvel's own Injustice game for me.

----------


## Havok83

> I look at this and the gameplay definitely does not look awful


Its a visual spectacle. Have you played it? It sucks. If you love it then good for you but they changed the gameplay for the worst

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Its a visual spectacle. Have you played it? It sucks. If you love it then good for you but they changed the gameplay for the worst


I've only played the crappy story demo. Even from that demo there's a lot of potential in the gameplay. Free tag system will easily make the game a gameplay sandbox like UMvC3 was. I wish the demo had a proper training mode.

----------


## Za Waldo

> If the other returning characters from MvC3 are any indication...I doubt it.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care much about Doctor Octopus myself, but that was always such a bullshit excuse on Capcom's part.  It's too hard to animate Doc Ock's arms, but then they turn around and add Shuma-Gorath to the game?  
> 
> But a lot of the excuses Capcom used for MvC3 didn't make sense.  Like the reason they couldn't add Ghost Rider, Dr. Strange and Iron Fist to the game (but then they did...) or the reason they couldn't put a character like Human Torch in.  I don't know why they don't just say, "this character didn't make the cut" and leave it at that.


That wasn't the excuse for Dr. Octopus not being there. It sounded like he killed the online because of all of his animations, and he wasn't totally done before they had to release the game. It wasn't that he was too hard to animate. Now I think they said something like that about Venom, which wasn't as much a too hard thing as it took too much time to do all his morphing things in the 3D engine, and they thought that time was better used elsewhere.

How does it not make sense that Marvel told them they couldn't use the Human Torch? That's why he wasn't there, they wanted him, Marvel told them to use another character instead. I don't think they ever said they couldn't add those three characters they added either. Only thing I remember them saying about any of them was that Marvel was very weird about what Strange could and couldn't do in the game, more so then they seemingly ever had been before.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> That wasn't the excuse for Dr. Octopus not being there. It sounded like he killed the online because of all of his animations, and he wasn't totally done before they had to release the game. It wasn't that he was too hard to animate. Now I think they said something like that about Venom, which wasn't as much a too hard thing as it took too much time to do all his morphing things in the 3D engine, and they thought that time was better used elsewhere.
> 
> How does it not make sense that Marvel told them they couldn't use the Human Torch? That's why he wasn't there, they wanted him, Marvel told them to use another character instead. I don't think they ever said they couldn't add those three characters they added either. Only thing I remember them saying about any of them was that Marvel was very weird about what Strange could and couldn't do in the game, more so then they seemingly ever had been before.


As I have been told I believe Marvel said that they had to include Super Skrull if they wanted the FF as they wanted an all or nothing situation with them. And I had heard that they were very particular about Strange's hand movements in UMVC3. They also were thinking about including Silver Surfer but apparently his board was too difficult to include and they felt that a Surfer with a board would look off, which honestly is probably true in his case. I am curious to see how they do Venom if he is DLC, given the crazy things he could do in the 2D era.

----------


## CIA

Thanos and Black Panther variants were revealed in Previewsworld, no new characters. Only Defenders remaining and Morrigan is still MIA, so odds that Monster Hunter was bumped to DLC.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Thanos and Black Panther variants were revealed in Previewsworld, no new characters. Only Defenders remaining and Morrigan is still MIA, so odds that Monster Hunter was bumped to DLC.


Morrigan is in that crappy looking Hawkeye cover that was one of the first to show up on Previewsworld.



These covers have been a thing for a while now, if Monster Hunter was bumped, I'm not sure the covers would tell use. Hell, two characters that aren't even in the game have shown up on covers for some reason. Black Panther is already known to be DLC and he's on a cover too, same goes for Sigma.

----------


## CIA

Sorry, forgot about Morrigan in the background of the cover. Still if the last cover, Defenders, has a "new" Marvel character (assumed to be Ghost Rider by the zip leak) it will make the roster even:

----------


## Za Waldo

These covers don't seem to be any indication of who is or isn't DLC. Black Panther is DLC, and he's on two covers. Likewise there's that Sigma vs Ultron cover, but Sigma was announced as DLC in one of the first trailers a while back now. There are also two characters on covers that aren't in the game. 

Ant-Man and Monster Hunter still being in the retail game would still make that list even.

Does anyone know what's up with these covers too? They're almost all horrible looking, like Marvel grabbed random tumblr artist for most of them. It's not really what I imagined when I heard they were doing specialty covers to the game, although maybe I should have figured they'd half-ass the thing. Was hoping for a mix of Marvels good artist with some Capcom ones like Kinu Nishimura, Akiman, Daigo Ikeno, and Bengus. Instead it's mostly stuff like that Hawkeye cover, which was seemingly made to give everyone hope that they too can work in the comic book industry.

I just saw the Black Panthers cover, since I didn't know it was out until seeing your post. That may well be the worst cover of the bunch.

----------


## Turlast

I really hope Venom isn't DLC.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope Storm is one of the DLCs so i can play her right away.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I cant believe they did not include Black Widow

----------


## Za Waldo

> I cant believe they did not include Black Widow


I can. What I can't believe is that this game isn't going to ship with everyone from UMVC3 in the roster. I mean, they're already reusing the character animation rigs from that game for returning characters. Everyone from UMVC3 started as basically a finished character before development on MVCI even began. This could have easily be been that Marvel vs Capcom game people wanted 3 to be, which is to say it could have easily been the one with a bigger lineup of characters than MVC2. If they just made 38 new characters like they did with MVC3, added that to UMVC3's already finished 48, you'd have 88 characters in Infinite and this whole problem they're having with the roster wouldn't even be a thing. Even just added ten new characters to each size would give you a roster of sixty-eight, which is still more than MVC2.

Hell, I'm not even really sure why they switched engines for this game. Monster Hunter World is still running MT Framework, and that's a good looking game. At the least all they probably needed to do to the MVC3 character models is retexture them, and maybe clean them up in some spots.

----------


## Havok83

Capcom was never going to ship this game with almost 90 characters. That's an unrealistic expectation. The roster sucks but they have 30 which seems about what should be expected at the bare minimum

----------


## Za Waldo

> Capcom was never going to ship this game with almost 90 characters. That's an unrealistic expectation. The roster sucks but they have 30 which seems about what should be expected at the bare minimum


It's not unrealistic at all. Like I said, all they had to do is the same thing they did with MVC3, which is make 38 characters. They then just add those characters to what they already have done from UMVC3. This is the whole reason MVC2 has such a large roster. I'm not saying they should have made 88 characters from scratch, I'm saying they could have made as many characters as they did in the series first 3D entry, and added that to the work they already did. Instead they're seemingly going about making this new game the stupid way. I mean, they're already reusing stuff from the MVC3 games, but it appears they've handled the workload so badly we aren't even getting everyone back from the last game.

I could maybe understand only 30 characters if they were doing this all from scratch again, like they did with MvC3, (even though that game has more than 30 characters) but that ain't what they're doing. This game just has nine new characters added into the mix, and that's if Monster Hunter and Ant-Man end up being there on release. That's less new characters than UMVC3 added to MVC3, and that's on top of this game losing 29 characters from UMVC3. This game is reusing shit from the last game and it's still someone managing to lose almost what you think is about what should be expected of a fighting game roster...this game has lost a fighting game's worth of characters.

----------


## Havok83

> It's not unrealistic at all. Like I said, all they had to do is the same thing they did with MVC3, which is make 38 characters. They then just add those characters to what they already have done from UMVC3. This is the whole reason MVC2 has such a large roster. I'm not saying they should have made 88 characters from scratch, I'm saying they could have made as many characters as they did in the series first 3D entry, and added that to the work they already did. Instead they're seemingly going about making this new game the stupid way. I mean, they're already reusing stuff from the MVC3 games, but it appears they've handled the workload so badly we aren't even getting everyone back from the last game.
> 
> I could maybe understand only 30 characters if they were doing this all from scratch again, like they did with MvC3, (even though that game has more than 30 characters) but that ain't what they're doing. This game just has nine new characters added into the mix, and that's if Monster Hunter and Ant-Man end up being there on release. That's less new characters than UMVC3 added to MVC3, and that's on top of this game losing 29 characters from UMVC3. This game is reusing shit from the last game and it's still someone managing to lose almost what you think is about what should be expected of a fighting game roster...this game has lost a fighting game's worth of characters.


Your oversimplification of the development process is unrealistic. This isn't a simple cut and paste job and this isn't MvC2. The game was fun but was a broken, unbalanced mess. Capcom can't do that again since their fighters are now made with the competitive scene in mind. Crowds like EVO and the tournament cycle are what sustains fighters in 2017 so above all, the games need to be balanced and as sound as possible on a technical level. They aren't starting on scratch based on the models and animations but they've completely overhauled the gameplay mechanics, removing a lot from MvC3 while adding quite a bunch of new stuff. That and switching from 3v3 to 2v2 changes things dramatically. They have to start small and build up bc it's easier to keep things balanced with a smaller roster that you increase and adjust over time. If you honestly thought a near 90 roster was ever plausible, then I don't know what to tell you bc it was never in the cards for this game. The fact that they announced only 2 character teams early on, let us know that they were starting smaller

----------


## Immortal Weapon

From a competitive standpoint, a 90 character roster would be daunting and unnecessary. The amount of character match-ups and team combinations you'll have to know will be insane. With that many characters there is bound to be overlap among the characters and UMvC3 had that problem with 50 characters.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> From a competitive standpoint, a 90 character roster would be daunting and unnecessary. The amount of character match-ups and team combinations you'll have to know will be insane. With that many characters there is bound to be overlap among the characters and UMvC3 had that problem with 50 characters.


Umvc3 is a three vs three game so getting at least 80 characters would be enough.

But mvci is two on two so 50 is enough but the game may actually be infinite

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Umvc3 is a three vs three game so getting at least 80 characters would be enough.
> 
> But mvci is two on two so 50 is enough but the game may actually be infinite


No fighting game needs 80 characters. At that point might as well turn the game into a Naruto Ninja Storm where everyone plays the same and all a player needs to decide on is their favorite skin and set of signature moves.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

MvC2 had 56 characters and nobody played all those.  40-48 is more than enough

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> MvC2 had 56 characters and nobody played all those.  40-48 is more than enough


I played all of them.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I played all of them.


Then you probably got beat a lot because a lot of those characters weren't very good

----------


## Za Waldo

> Your oversimplification of the development process is unrealistic. This isn't a simple cut and paste job and this isn't MvC2. The game was fun but was a broken, unbalanced mess. Capcom can't do that again since their fighters are now made with the competitive scene in mind. Crowds like EVO and the tournament cycle are what sustains fighters in 2017 so above all, the games need to be balanced and as sound as possible on a technical level. They aren't starting on scratch based on the models and animations but they've completely overhauled the gameplay mechanics, removing a lot from MvC3 while adding quite a bunch of new stuff. That and switching from 3v3 to 2v2 changes things dramatically. They have to start small and build up bc it's easier to keep things balanced with a smaller roster that you increase and adjust over time. If you honestly thought a near 90 roster was ever plausible, then I don't know what to tell you bc it was never in the cards for this game. The fact that they announced only 2 character teams early on, let us know that they were starting smaller


No, it's really not. They could have easily went on using the exact same engine they used the last game and have been perfectly fine. Rebalancing shit, adding new gameplay systems, this isn't some huge giant overhaul like it seems you might think it is. Hell, Capcom did that kind of stuff in the past all the time. Making as many new characters as they did with MVC3, adding them to what was all done for UMVC3 isn't some crazy impossible thing.

It is funny that you bring up there games being made with the competitive scene in mind. Because you know who seems to hate their games the most lately? The competitive scene.

The idea that EVO and the tournament scene are what keep fighting games going is crazy. It's like dumb bullshit that SRK users would tell themselves during that period when Capcom wasn't putting out new Street Fighters. How that idea ever escaped there, I don't know. What actually keeps them going is the casual market, because they're the majority of people, and they're the ones spending the most money on it. This is why the biggest fighting game for years has consistently been Mortal Kombat/NetherRealm Studios games, and the Smash games if you want to call those fighting games. If your target demographic is a little niche audience like the tournament scene your game better not cost much of anything.

 The Marvel vs Capcom games have also _always_ been fan service game. They should be trying to pack that shit with as much fan service as they can. As many characters as they can, customization, art, all kinds of shit. Because I guarantee the majority of people that would buy something like this for the Marvel stuff aren't buying it because they want some deep top tournament level shit, they're buying it because they like Marvel characters, they want to play as the characters they like, and they want to see them doing cool shit on the screen. If it had customization (which quite frankly is something a 3D fighting game shouldn't be lacking after Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution) they'd also be buying it so they can make their favorite Marvel characters look however they want them to look.

----------


## Za Waldo

> MvC2 had 56 characters and nobody played all those.  40-48 is more than enough


Most people played them all. What you mean is most people didn't play them all at tournaments. But so what? When you're just sitting around, playing with your friends for a few hours, you want to change things up somethings. I'd say MVC3 has everyone across the board more balanced, but I can't just sit around with people and casually play that game as long as I could MVC2. MVC3 gets old faster,  both in the short term, and the long term. I played MVC2 for years with one of my friends. We were getting bored of MVC3 before Ultimate even came out, and that was within the same year.

If we're going by tournaments, fighting games should probably have like six to ten characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

> From a competitive standpoint, a 90 character roster would be daunting and unnecessary. The amount of character match-ups and team combinations you'll have to know will be insane. With that many characters there is bound to be overlap among the characters and UMvC3 had that problem with 50 characters.


Starting from the competitive standpoint is like the dumbest thing a company making a fighting game could do. The competitive scene is too small for that to be your first target. This isn't to say a game should be just completely and totally unbalanced, but balance should not get in the way of fun. 

When you have that many characters, a little overlap doesn't really matter all that much. This game is also going to have nothing close to that amount of characters, and it sounds like we're getting a little overlap right out of the gate with Venom DLC. 

There also ain't nothing wrong with tournament players not being able to know all the matchup either. Could actually make tournament more interesting to watch. Although it isn't like this game  is Tekken, where every character more or less a move list of 100.




> No fighting game needs 80 characters. At that point might as well turn the game into a Naruto Ninja Storm where everyone plays the same and all a player needs to decide on is their favorite skin and set of signature moves.


When one of your biggest selling points is fanserve, having that many characters isn't hurting anything.

You could also pretty easily add 38 new characters to the UMVC3 roster with little to no overlap in gameplay style to characters already there. Even with 50 characters UMVC3 doesn't have grapplers in the style of SF2 Zangief, Alex, Hugo, Shermie, or the Ikari Warrior guys in KoF. There's not one boxing style character at all, how Champion of the Universe hasn't shown up in one of these like some Akuma style hidden boss yet I don't know. There's nobody even kind of vaguely like Rolento. There wasn't anyone like Captain Commando, SonSon, PTX-40A, (if they ever want to rework War Machine to not be like Iron Man, PTX would be a good place to start) Batsu, Saki Omokane, basically anyone from the Tatsunoko side of Tatsunoko vs Capcom, Hayato, Ruby Heart, or Jin. There's a whole bunch of characters from Capcom's JoJo game with styles of gameplay that would be interesting to see in a MVC game. Likewise, other than Iron Fist being kind of like a less interesting Jam, there's just about nobody that similar gameplay wise to characters in Ark System Works games. Similarly there's not really much of anyone along the line of SNK characters.

----------


## KCJ506

I don't think roster size in fighting games even officially became an "issue" (or at least a point of criticism) until after MVC2 had been out a while. Since then people have been critical of fighting games with launching with "only x amount of characters", rather than be concerned with the quality of the design or the depth of the game engine. Like it was silly that vanilla MVC3 got negative reactions for "only" launching with 30+ characters. Considering that game was actually made from scratch, we're lucky to have even gotten over 30.

And even though Infinite is reusing assets, expecting around 80 characters is just not realistic. The more characters that are already in the game, the longer it takes to add another one. Development time grows exponentially the more characters are added, not linearly. They have to program each character to interact with every existing character and repeat that process every time they introduce someone.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think speaking as a Marvel only fan the issue a lot of people have with a roster size, especially when one has a crossover game than one for a single franchise, is that the roster size is already limited but then cut in two by the process. Injustice 2 had 28 characters but they were all DC, featuring a range of popular and fan fav characters. Whilst MVCI has just 15 Marvel characters at launch, virtually all safe predictable choices, and yet still missing many MCU additions (Loki, Black Widow, Scarlet Witch, Star Lord, the Defenders) and just two female characters and three villains. I can't speak for the Capcom side but most seem to dislike it as much.

The game also seems to be massively rushed, I assume because they can't risk competing in the new year with games like DBFZ incoming. Hence DLC additions like Black Panther people rightly feel should already be in the game and a story mode suggesting a 'we did this because we had to' mentality.

----------


## Havok83

> No, it's really not. They could have easily went on using the exact same engine they used the last game and have been perfectly fine. Rebalancing shit, adding new gameplay systems, this isn't some huge giant overhaul like it seems you might think it is. Hell, Capcom did that kind of stuff in the past all the time. Making as many new characters as they did with MVC3, adding them to what was all done for UMVC3 isn't some crazy impossible thing.
> 
> It is funny that you bring up there games being made with the competitive scene in mind. Because you know who seems to hate their games the most lately? The competitive scene.
> 
> The idea that EVO and the tournament scene are what keep fighting games going is crazy. It's like dumb bullshit that SRK users would tell themselves during that period when Capcom wasn't putting out new Street Fighters. How that idea ever escaped there, I don't know. What actually keeps them going is the casual market, because they're the majority of people, and they're the ones spending the most money on it. This is why the biggest fighting game for years has consistently been Mortal Kombat/NetherRealm Studios games, and the Smash games if you want to call those fighting games. If your target demographic is a little niche audience like the tournament scene your game better not cost much of anything.
> 
>  The Marvel vs Capcom games have also _always_ been fan service game. They should be trying to pack that shit with as much fan service as they can. As many characters as they can, customization, art, all kinds of shit. Because I guarantee the majority of people that would buy something like this for the Marvel stuff aren't buying it because they want some deep top tournament level shit, they're buying it because they like Marvel characters, they want to play as the characters they like, and they want to see them doing cool shit on the screen. If it had customization (which quite frankly is something a 3D fighting game shouldn't be lacking after Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution) they'd also be buying it so they can make their favorite Marvel characters look however they want them to look.


We'll just have to agree to disagree if you really think it's that easy and there haven't been significant changes to the fighting mechanics




> I don't think roster size in fighting games even officially became an "issue" (or at least a point of criticism) until after MVC2 had been out a while. Since then people have been critical of fighting games with launching with "only x amount of characters", rather than be concerned with the quality of the design or the depth of the game engine. Like it was silly that vanilla MVC3 got negative reactions for "only" launching with 30+ characters. Considering that game was actually made from scratch, we're lucky to have even gotten over 30.
> 
> And even though Infinite is reusing assets, expecting around 80 characters is just not realistic. The more characters that are already in the game, the longer it takes to add another one. Development time grows exponentially the more characters are added, not linearly. They have to program each character to interact with every existing character and repeat that process every time they introduce someone.


Exactly. People expecting more than 80 at launch need to realistically ask themselves how many good fighters launch with that many characters? Why this game should automatically be different baffles me

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Starting from the competitive standpoint is like the dumbest thing a company making a fighting game could do. The competitive scene is too small for that to be your first target. This isn't to say a game should be just completely and totally unbalanced, but balance should not get in the way of fun. 
> 
> When you have that many characters, a little overlap doesn't really matter all that much. This game is also going to have nothing close to that amount of characters, and it sounds like we're getting a little overlap right out of the gate with Venom DLC.


It's not the dumbest thing for a company to do because the competitive guys are the one who will stick with the game. Overlap will be terrible for the game as it makes some characters more useful than others. Why would anyone play X-23 over Wolverine when Wolverine can do what she does with less effort and is easier to learn? Wolverine's basic BnB with an assist extension is enough to kill a character. Unlike X-23 who'll need to go for a reset, use hop cancels and use more assist calls to be able to kill. Why play Iron Man over Magneto? The characters have similar playstyles but mags isn't hampered with terrible movement like Iron Man who's air dash starts slow before accumulating, Mags have stronger zoning having a faster beam, repulsion to push characters away and supers that cover the screen to push characters back, and he can easily ToD (touch of death) easily on his own. That's the issue. You'll end with a lot of characters who are better versions of other characters. Unless they have some sort of edge that makes them worth picking they might as well not be in the game. 




> There also ain't nothing wrong with tournament players not being able to know all the matchup either. Could actually make tournament more interesting to watch. Although it isn't like this game  is Tekken, where every character more or less a move list of 100.


Only a speculator would say that. These guys ain't playing for a crowd, they are playing for themselves. Guys who care about getting good will learn match-ups because doing so will increase their chances of winning. Tekken player don't even use like 80% of a character's moveset anyway. They'll use a handful of a character most effective moves and strings. 




> When one of your biggest selling points is fanserve, having that many characters isn't hurting anything.


It does if you want every character to be unique and have as little overlap as possible. If they want to throw characters at you then it might as well go the route of Naruto Ninja Storm and DBZ tenkaichi games in being a Marvel simulator then being an actual fighting game.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Then you probably got beat a lot because a lot of those characters weren't very good


It's not always about winning when you're playing with your friends. It's having a pot of fun. We enjoyed using the funny characters actually

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I think speaking as a Marvel only fan the issue a lot of people have with a roster size, especially when one has a crossover game than one for a single franchise, is that the roster size is already limited but then cut in two by the process. Injustice 2 had 28 characters but they were all DC, featuring a range of popular and fan fav characters. Whilst MVCI has just 15 Marvel characters at launch, virtually all safe predictable choices, and yet still missing many MCU additions (Loki, Black Widow, Scarlet Witch, Star Lord, the Defenders) and just two female characters and three villains. I can't speak for the Capcom side but most seem to dislike it as much.
> 
> The game also seems to be massively rushed, I assume because they can't risk competing in the new year with games like DBFZ incoming. Hence DLC additions like Black Panther people rightly feel should already be in the game and a story mode suggesting a 'we did this because we had to' mentality.


You are actually right and most especially the absence of xmen characters

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> It's not always about winning when you're playing with your friends. It's having a pot of fun. We enjoyed using the funny characters actually



Then go on eBay and buy MvC2 for $60+ like I did.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It's not the dumbest thing for a company to do because the competitive guys are the one who will stick with the game. Overlap will be terrible for the game as it makes some characters more useful than others. Why would anyone play X-23 over Wolverine when Wolverine can do what she does with less effort and is easier to learn? Wolverine's basic BnB with an assist extension is enough to kill a character. Unlike X-23 who'll need to go for a reset, use hop cancels and use more assist calls to be able to kill. Why play Iron Man over Magneto? The characters have similar playstyles but mags isn't hampered with terrible movement like Iron Man who's air dash starts slow before accumulating, Mags have stronger zoning having a faster beam, repulsion to push characters away and supers that cover the screen to push characters back, and he can easily ToD (touch of death) easily on his own. That's the issue. You'll end with a lot of characters who are better versions of other characters. Unless they have some sort of edge that makes them worth picking they might as well not be in the game.


No, it's the dumbest thing for a company to do. It's especially the dumbest thing for a company to do with a fighting game when the competitive scene for fighting games is so very very small. Im not even sure how this is even kind of a question when the most profitability fighting game year after year continues to be the Mortal Kombat teams stuff, and they just started making games that weren't just flat out terrible with MKX a couple years ago.


Yeah, ok, that X-23 Wolverine comparison just tells me you're talking crazy talk. Those two characters, despite having overlap in the comic, play nothing at all alike in MVC3. I'd say there's really no overlap there at all. The characters are like two totally different styles of gameplay. I thought you were talking Ryu Ken kind of shit, characters who are more or less functionally the same.  


Here's another thing, the game is a fan service game. Why would anyone pick Iron Man over Magneto? Because they like Iron Man more than Magneto. The majority of people that are going to buy a Marvel vs Capcom game, unless it sells terribly, aren't buying it to do tournament level play; they're buying it so they can pick their favorite characters and do cool shit with them. Capcom will want to sell enough of this game to where only but a small fraction of the player base is even thinking about shit the way you're talking about it. 




> Only a speculator would say that. These guys ain't playing for a crowd, they are playing for themselves. Guys who care about getting good will learn match-ups because doing so will increase their chances of winning. Tekken player don't even use like 80% of a character's moveset anyway. They'll use a handful of a character most effective moves and strings.


And? So what? You're always playing for a crowd. The bigger the crowd the better the sponsorships, the bigger the draw the bigger the pot can get. If they aren't playing for a crowd then they can get together on there own and make bets.

I also didn't say anything about them not learning matchups, but I also see not reason why it even matters that they maybe can't learn all matchups. Not like this would matter anyways, because as it became clear which characters were top tier those would be the matchups that would be focused on most. Some people might throw other characters in there to mess with people, but so what, that could make for something that's interesting to watch. 

You know, you say they don't even use like 80% of the move set, but that'd still be more moves than your average 2D fighting game character. 




> It does if you want every character to be unique and have as little overlap as possible. If they want to throw characters at you then it might as well go the route of Naruto Ninja Storm and DBZ tenkaichi games in being a Marvel simulator then being an actual fighting game.


As I've already said, it would be very easy to add 38 more characters to the UMVC3 roster with little to no overlap in gameplay style. There's a number of characters just from MVC2 that weren't in UMVC3 that play nothing at all like characters in UMVC3. There are characters in Tatsunoko vs Capcom that play nothing like characters in UMVC3. There are characters in a number of Capcoms other fighting games, and just other fighting games in general that play nothing like characters in UMVC3.

And unless they've totally redesigned Venoms gameplay for his rumored DLC appearance, this character overlap thinking you keep going on about and taking to a ludacris extreme as if it helps your point is something Capcom clearly don't care about as much as you do, because Venom literally has some of the same moves Spider-Man has.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

No its not.... The only reason MvC2 had 56 characters was because they resused every sprite from Cota, XvSF, MSH, MSHvSF, MvC1, & Alpha Series and then made a couple new sprites like Cable.

Making 38 new 3D models isn't the same as copying and pasting resused 2D sprites from CPSII games.


Why is that so hard to understand?


It's like complaining that MK4 didn't have every character like MK Trilogy since that game just reused all the old characters instead of new 3D models like MK4


Don't buy the game if its that big a deal to you OR wait til 2019 and get the Ultimate HD Remix edition.


It won't be the end of the world.  Or be like every other contrarian and "I'll just wait for DBF" like its a crime to own more than one fighter.

----------


## Za Waldo

> We'll just have to agree to disagree if you really think it's that easy and there haven't been significant changes to the fighting mechanics


It is that easy. I didn't say their haven't been changes to the mechanics. They just aren't this giant time consuming things you seem to think they are. And like I alreally said, Capcom could have made this all much easier on themselves by not switching engines. This isn't to say they shouldn't have changed how the game plays from UMVC3, (because they fucking should have) but switching over from MT Framework to Unreal Engine 4 seems to have been a totally pointless move.

Arguing that the time consuming thing was mechanical changes seems so odd to me given that we only need to look back at Capcoms own games to see them doing this type of thing very quickly. What is it, a year, less than a year between Capcom vs SNK and Capcom vs SNK 2? And CVS2 added the Groove system. Guess under your way of looking at it the simple copy paste jobs Capcom did with reused sprites wasn't so simple after all given they were talking characters from six button fighting games and reworking them for four button fighting games.

I want to say within the first couple weeks of release on PC people had already modding stuff into UMVC3 like pulling characters close to you like Tager, and homing projectiles.




> I don't think roster size in fighting games even officially became an "issue" (or at least a point of criticism) until after MVC2 had been out a while. Since then people have been critical of fighting games with launching with "only x amount of characters", rather than be concerned with the quality of the design or the depth of the game engine. Like it was silly that vanilla MVC3 got negative reactions for "only" launching with 30+ characters. Considering that game was actually made from scratch, we're lucky to have even gotten over 30.
> 
> And even though Infinite is reusing assets, expecting around 80 characters is just not realistic. The more characters that are already in the game, the longer it takes to add another one. Development time grows exponentially the more characters are added, not linearly. They have to program each character to interact with every existing character and repeat that process every time they introduce someone.


Nah, it's been a selling point in fighting games since they started added more characters to them. It's also a thing Capcom helped create. Capcom created an expectation of something through years of doing that thing, you don't just get to stop doing the thing you helped set a precedent. It's also not an either or thing, the idea that people aren't critical of gameplay anymore, or aren't concerned with it is completely untrue.

No, it wasn't silly MVC3 got shit for launching with as many characters as it did. The number of characters it had couldn't sustain the 3v3 format introduced in the previous game. Given the other thing you said it should also be pointed out that the MVC3 games were also criticized for their gameplay, even more so than the roster size. It also makes sense that at this point it time people would be more critical of the thing they can clearly see, the roster, and not the thing they haven't experienced, which is the latest build of the game. Although there is that story demo out there that it seems like was a really stupid idea on Capcoms part.

How is it really unrealistic to expect Capcom to do the same thing they did with MVC3 for MVCI? Really? I think you guys are seeing a number in the 80s and just can't wrap your head around it. But here's the thing, Capcom ALREADY made a game with 38 characters in it, we know they can do it, they did it with MVC3. All they would have to do is do that _again_, then add the new work they did to the old work they've already done. This fuckin' game is coming out without all the work they've already done, and with less new characters than the MVC3 update that wasn't even full price. And shit, that MVC3 update had an extra mode that let you customize gameplay with unlockable cards that did all kinds of things, like give you parries, change move attributes, give you super armor, give your team universal air dashes and double jumps, and added all kinds of little other things. I know this point is a bit more related to the other persons post, but whatever...if Capcom wanted to add something like this games Infinity Gems system, or the Capcom vs SNK 2 GROOVE system, they could have easily done it in the less than a years time they released UMVC3 in. As we can see from the Heroes vs Heralds mode they had many of the elements for that kind of stuff already in the game.

Animating characters to react to new moves is even easier now than in the past. Before they might have to make totally new sprites for everyone, now they can just edit a univeral animation they add into the characters rigs. Although it isn't like they'd have to do that all that much, it isn't like every character as a different unique animation for every characters attack.

----------


## Za Waldo

> No its not.... The only reason MvC2 had 56 characters was because they resused every sprite from Cota, XvSF, MSH, MSHvSF, MvC1, & Alpha Series and then made a couple new sprites like Cable.
> 
> Making 38 new 3D models isn't the same as copying and pasting resused 2D sprites from CPSII games.
> 
> 
> Why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> 
> It's like complaining that MK4 didn't have every character like MK Trilogy since that game just reused all the old characters instead of new 3D models like MK4
> ...



Making 38 new characters is the same as making 38 new characters. I didn't say MVC2 has the roster it does because they made 38 new characters. I said when they made MVC3 they made 38 new characters, and if they had done that again with this game they could have added it to the previous work they had already done (like they did with MVC2) and had a bigger game than MVC2. If they had done something like that, all this shit they've been getting since the roster leak (which happened at the beginning of the year) about how shitty this games lineup is would not be a thing. In fact if they had made as many new characters for what is, for all intents and purposes Marvel vs Capcom 4 as they did for the first release of Marvel vs Capcom 3 they could have actually used the roster size as a selling point. You know what's bad for a game? Almost a full year of horrible PR for a game you want people to buy. You know what's great for a game? The opposition of that, which is what this game would have had if a leak list came out telling people they were putting a MVC3 sized roster on top of what they'd already done for UMVC3.

Your Mortal Komat Trilogy / Mortal Kombat 4 point literally makes no sense at all. You do realize that this game is reusing assets from Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3? You know, like that Mortal Kombat Trilogy game you brought up, like Marvel vs Capcom 2 does. Every character in this game that was in UMVC3, which is the majority of the cast, is reusing the animations from the last game. They might even be reusing reskinned characters models for guys like Nova, Spider-Man, and Haggar. Now what I've literally being saying is that Capcom should have done more of that. They should have just kept the game in MT Framework, (look at Monster Hunter World if you want to see what that engine looks like on PC, PS4, and XB1) and they should at the least just retextured the old models, while touching them up here and there if need be. Instead Capcom seemingly wasted time making new models for some (all?) characters, and it seems most people like them less than the MVC3 ones. 

You know what's funny about that first comment you made about MVC2 in your post? MVC2 added 9 new characters, ten if you want to count Bone Claw Wolverine, but let's not. This game won't even have that many new characters on release going from the leaks, and it also isn't reusing everyone from UMVC3 despite reusing that games assets. Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, which was an updated budget release, added more new characters to Marvel vs Capcom 3 than this new surely full priced game is.

I do like that "don't buy the thing" strategy, I'm sure that's what Capcom was shooting for during development. 

Yeah, people who aren't happy with this games line-up are the contrarians, sure. And what's even the point of bringing up the Dragon Ball game? This game has been getting shit for its roster and lack of information since before people even knew that DBFZ game was a thing. DFBZ just happened to come along an look amazing with it's fantastic presentation while people were still reeling from how ugly MVCi was looking. But it seems weird to just bring up since I've said nothing of it.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> No, it's the dumbest thing for a company to do. It's especially the dumbest thing for a company to do with a fighting game when the competitive scene for fighting games is so very very small. Im not even sure how this is even kind of a question when the most profitability fighting game year after year continues to be the Mortal Kombat teams stuff, and they just started making games that weren't just flat out terrible with MKX a couple years ago.


SFV was a flop sales wise but it continues to stay afloat thanks to the competitive scene. They are buying the costumes, stages, the characters and that insures the game has a steady money flow. Capcom is getting the game shown on ESPN2 and Disney and this is all on the back of the competitive scene. It didn't make MK money but it's doing well for itself. 




> Yeah, ok, that X-23 Wolverine comparison just tells me you're talking crazy talk. Those two characters, despite having overlap in the comic, play nothing at all alike in MVC3. I'd say there's really no overlap there at all. The characters are like two totally different styles of gameplay. I thought you were talking Ryu Ken kind of shit, characters who are more or less functionally the same.


What I said must gone over your head. I know they don't play alike. They are both rushdown characters meant to be played on point and have similar tools at their disposal. Wolverine is an easier character to learn, he's straight forward and he can kill any character without needing to put much effort to do it. The tools at X-23 disposal doesn't make her as effective as Wolverine and it's not helped she has higher execution requirements and less damage. All Wolverine has to do is land one divekick or berserker slash and a character is dead. 




> Here's another thing, the game is a fan service game. Why would anyone pick Iron Man over Magneto? Because they like Iron Man more than Magneto. The majority of people that are going to buy a Marvel vs Capcom game, unless it sells terribly, aren't buying it to do tournament level play; they're buying it so they can pick their favorite characters and do cool shit with them. Capcom will want to sell enough of this game to where only but a small fraction of the player base is even thinking about shit the way you're talking about it.


This a fighting game. I know  most ain't buying to be tournament level but it's still primary a competitive multiplayer game. People will want to pick characters they feel will give them an edge over someone else and that's true for all levels of play. 




> And? So what? You're always playing for a crowd. The bigger the crowd the better the sponsorships, the bigger the draw the bigger the pot can get. If they aren't playing for a crowd then they can get together on there own and make bets.


They do get together on their own and make bets lol. Money matches has been a staple of competitive Marvel since the MvC2 days. A lot of top players know each other and play ft10 in their hotel rooms and occasionally put money on the line. Marvel playerbase more than any other scene encourages this. 

Players definitely don't play for the crowd. They are there for themselves and entertaining the crowd will do nothing for them. MorriDoom is one of the most hated teams by speculators because how much Morrigan and Doom fill the screen with projectiles and they will complain about spam. Anyone who plays Phoenix gets boo'd off the stage. Zero May Cry teams hate simply for being a common team a lot of players run. You can feel the energy being sapped out of the room when Zero hits a lightning loop and level 3 XF Virgil destroys a team. No, speculators don't contribute to the pot because they didn't particulate in the tournament. Having X amount of twitch viewers isn't making the pot bigger. The amount of players that made it out to the tournaments do that. 




> I also didn't say anything about them not learning matchups, but I also see not reason why it even matters that they maybe can't learn all matchups. Not like this would matter anyways, because as it became clear which characters were top tier those would be the matchups that would be focused on most. Some people might throw other characters in there to mess with people, but so what, that could make for something that's interesting to watch.


I'm talking as a player not a speculator. A speculator wouldn't care about match-ups because they ain't playing the game.

----------


## KCJ506

> Nah, it's been a selling point in fighting games since they started added more characters to them. It's also a thing Capcom helped create. Capcom created an expectation of something through years of doing that thing, you don't just get to stop doing the thing you helped set a precedent. It's also not an either or thing, the idea that people aren't critical of gameplay anymore, or aren't concerned with it is completely untrue.
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't silly MVC3 got shit for launching with as many characters as it did. The number of characters it had couldn't sustain the 3v3 format introduced in the previous game. Given the other thing you said it should also be pointed out that the MVC3 games were also criticized for their gameplay, even more so than the roster size. It also makes sense that at this point it time people would be more critical of the thing they can clearly see, the roster, and not the thing they haven't experienced, which is the latest build of the game. Although there is that story demo out there that it seems like was a really stupid idea on Capcoms part.
> 
> How is it really unrealistic to expect Capcom to do the same thing they did with MVC3 for MVCI? Really? I think you guys are seeing a number in the 80s and just can't wrap your head around it. But here's the thing, Capcom ALREADY made a game with 38 characters in it, we know they can do it, they did it with MVC3. All they would have to do is do that _again_, then add the new work they did to the old work they've already done. This fuckin' game is coming out without all the work they've already done, and with less new characters than the MVC3 update that wasn't even full price. And shit, that MVC3 update had an extra mode that let you customize gameplay with unlockable cards that did all kinds of things, like give you parries, change move attributes, give you super armor, give your team universal air dashes and double jumps, and added all kinds of little other things. I know this point is a bit more related to the other persons post, but whatever...if Capcom wanted to add something like this games Infinity Gems system, or the Capcom vs SNK 2 GROOVE system, they could have easily done it in the less than a years time they released UMVC3 in. As we can see from the Heroes vs Heralds mode they had many of the elements for that kind of stuff already in the game.
> 
> Animating characters to react to new moves is even easier now than in the past. Before they might have to make totally new sprites for everyone, now they can just edit a univeral animation they add into the characters rigs. Although it isn't like they'd have to do that all that much, it isn't like every character as a different unique animation for every characters attack.


Yes it was silly that MVC3 got that complaint because as I said, that game was built from the ground up. So unless people didn't know the history behind MVC2, a smaller roster at launch was expected. Another thing is, Infinite is going back to 2v2 rather than being 3v3 again. It may have a bit more characters than MVC2 by the time it's finished with whatever DLC will be added after launch. But thinking it'll reach around 80 characters is just being deluded(no offense).

It seems games like MVC2 and Mortal Kombat Armageddon have spoiled many people because nowadays if a fighting game is released and doesn't have at least 40 characters right from the start, they call it "too small" and will ignorantly call the developers lazy or will complain when a sequel doesn't bring back all the characters from the last game. It's usually from people that aren't quite informed about how the aforementioned fighting games were made. Because they'll often make comments like how newer systems should have more space when it's not about how much space there is. It's a reality of time and budget constraints. 

To give an example, there's the Smash sequels. The only one that actually brought back each character from the previous game was Melee and that was only because the first Smash only had 12 characters and had a much smaller roster to work with. So the developers could much more easily keep all of the characters while adding in new ones. Brawl had some characters that were planned(including some cut Melee characters), but didn't get in because of time restraints. And Smash 4, even though they had DLC characters, they still weren't able to include every character from the past games.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Making 38 new characters is the same as making 38 new characters.


Omg...


You don't like the game

You don't want the game

Why are you clogging the thread with how much to dislike Marvel v Capcom: Infinite?  goddamn

----------


## RLAAMJR.

More characters mean more buyers. Period.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Omg...
> 
> 
> You don't like the game
> 
> You don't want the game
> 
> Why are you clogging the thread with how much to dislike Marvel v Capcom: Infinite?  goddamn


What are you talking about?

----------


## Havok83

> More characters mean more buyers. Period.


Not if it sucks. If they handle too many characters, the chances that the quality goes down increases. Look what happened with Mortal Kombat Armageddon? The previous games in that series were better when they had a limited roster as opposed to throwing in every character ever from the series into that one. Capcom plans on increasing the roster over time. Expecting twice as many out the gate as the last game is unrealistic and would hurt the game even more

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Not if it sucks. If they handle too many characters, the chances that the quality goes down increases. Look what happened with Mortal Kombat Armageddon? The previous games in that series were better when they had a limited roster as opposed to throwing in every character ever from the series into that one. Capcom plans on increasing the roster over time. Expecting twice as many out the gate as the last game is unrealistic and would hurt the game even more


You forgot updates which they do from time to time to make the game better. More characters mean more people being able to  use their faves.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yes it was silly that MVC3 got that complaint because as I said, that game was built from the ground up. So unless people didn't know the history behind MVC2, a smaller roster at launch was expected. Another thing is, Infinite is going back to 2v2 rather than being 3v3 again. It may have a bit more characters than MVC2 by the time it's finished with whatever DLC will be added after launch. But thinking it'll reach around 80 characters is just being deluded(no offense).


No, it was not silly. If 36 characters was all they were going to do, then they should have rethought their approach to that game. You can also not know the history of that series at all and still get burned out on that game quick. I've seen it happen. The 3v3 format didn't help things, but it has other problems too.

Fuck that shit about DLC maybe making the roster bigger than MVC2. What will that cast on top of buying this game, like $130? 

I find this whole idea that Capcom couldn't do the very thing they already did with MVC3 with this game incredible hilarious. Because that's all it woild have taken for them to have a giant roster in this game. They only had to make a new games worth of characters, and then add them to the work that was already done. This isn't some crazy far out idea. They had just 20 new characters and to the work they've already done and they'd still be over the MVC2 roster in a big enough way that it could be used in marketing as a big selling point.




> It seems games like MVC2 and Mortal Kombat Armageddon have spoiled many people because nowadays if a fighting game is released and doesn't have at least 40 characters right from the start, they call it "too small" and will ignorantly call the developers lazy or will complain when a sequel doesn't bring back all the characters from the last game. It's usually from people that aren't quite informed about how the aforementioned fighting games were made. Because they'll often make comments like how newer systems should have more space when it's not about how much space there is. It's a reality of time and budget constraints.


Can we stop with this act? This game isn't even lunching with as many characters as the base version of the last game, and this game is made up of reused assets from it. This game is an extremely lazy release. Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, a budget title, added more new characters than this full priced new release...how is this not a lazy game?

I've also no idea why you're going on about the thing you're going on about their. Never once, in any post, did I say one thing about newer consoles space. Why you're addressing this to me is a mystery. What I've said is that Capcom switching engines was a stupid move on their part. That MT Framework looks just fine on this generation of systems, and that time would have been better spent on adding new characters and making Infinite's gameplay changes in MT Framework.




> To give an example, there's the Smash sequels. The only one that actually brought back each character from the previous game was Melee and that was only because the first Smash only had 12 characters and had a much smaller roster to work with. So the developers could much more easily keep all of the characters while adding in new ones. Brawl had some characters that were planned(including some cut Melee characters), but didn't get in because of time restraints. And Smash 4, even though they had DLC characters, they still weren't able to include every character from the past games.


Do any Smash games reuse assets between games? Smash also seems like a horrible series to point to given the last game launched with 51 characters, 17 of which had never been in the game before. That isn't exactly the series to use to make the point you're trying to make.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

People prefer having the  alarge roster at the start rather than companies adding dlcs every after three months.

----------


## Havok83

> You forgot updates which they do from time to time to make the game better. More characters mean more people being able to  use their faves.


No I didnt forget. Did you not read my line about them increasing the roster over time? That comes with continually updating the game post-release

----------


## KCJ506

> Can we stop with this act? This game isn't even lunching with as many characters as the base version of the last game, and this game is made up of reused assets from it. This game is an extremely lazy release. Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, a budget title, added more new characters than this full priced new release...how is this not a lazy game?


I'm not even defending Infinite's roster. I think it should had at least started out with as many characters as Vanilla MVC3. My two biggest issues with it are the severe lack of newcomers and some of the puzzling choices they made as to which characters were brought back.





> I've also no idea why you're going on about the thing you're going on about their. Never once, in any post, did I say one thing about newer consoles space. Why you're addressing this to me is a mystery.



Except I never said _you_ in particular stated that. I was talking about people in general. And I brought it up because you're starting to sound exactly like the people I described. The complaints you're making are pretty similar to the ones that people made about sequels such as Mortal Kombat X and Injustice 2.






> Do any Smash games reuse assets between games? Smash also seems like a horrible series to point to given the last game launched with 51 characters, 17 of which had never been in the game before. That isn't exactly the series to use to make the point you're trying to make.


Smash 4 reused many assets from Brawl. And as I said, not even that brought back all the characters from the past games. Some weren't in the base roster and were DLC later on. And some didn't make the cut at all.


EDIT: And now that I think about it, I really have to wonder if the majority that complain about rosters being too small would either actually bothering using at least half of the characters or would just stick to using the same 1-3 characters 24/7 regardless of roster size. Ultra Street Fighter 4 had 44 characters. And a good 75% of my online matches was me fighting Ryu, Ken, Akuma or just about any of the other shotos.

----------


## KCJ506

> Not if it sucks. If they handle too many characters, the chances that the quality goes down increases. Look what happened with Mortal Kombat Armageddon? The previous games in that series were better when they had a limited roster as opposed to throwing in every character ever from the series into that one. Capcom plans on increasing the roster over time. Expecting twice as many out the gate as the last game is unrealistic and would hurt the game even more


Yeah Mortal Kombat Armageddon pretty much showed that there's a difference between having a good roster and shoving damn near every character you've ever made into a game. Having so many characters took away from the game and so you ended up with generic fatalities, generic styles generic endings etc.

----------


## Za Waldo

> SFV was a flop sales wise but it continues to stay afloat thanks to the competitive scene. They are buying the costumes, stages, the characters and that insures the game has a steady money flow. Capcom is getting the game shown on ESPN2 and Disney and this is all on the back of the competitive scene. It didn't make MK money but it's doing well for itself.


You ever hear the top players talk about it? It sounds like they hate the game. People play it in the competitive scene because it's the new Street Fighter, and funnily enough given this conversation, they've got loyalty to Street Fighter. But I've seen few top players have much of anything nice to say about the game at this point in its lifespan.


Being a flop isn't the place you want to start at. If your game is a hit you can sell all that stuff you're talking about their as well. You'll actually be able to sell more of it. 

Last I heard it didn't really sound like it was doing well for itself.




> What I said must gone over your head. I know they don't play alike. They are both rushdown characters meant to be played on point and have similar tools at their disposal. Wolverine is an easier character to learn, he's straight forward and he can kill any character without needing to put much effort to do it. The tools at X-23 disposal doesn't make her as effective as Wolverine and it's not helped she has higher execution requirements and less damage. All Wolverine has to do is land one divekick or berserker slash and a character is dead.


It didn't go over my head, it just didn't make any sense at all. They are both two very different kinds of characters. I knew what you meant when you first said it, what I didn't originally know it the ludicrous extreme you were taking it. This also seems like a totally hilarious reason to say they shouldn't have a giant roster when one of the first DLC characters seems to be Venom. Even with his differences Venom in the MVC games plays more like Spider-Man than X-23 does Wolverine.





> This a fighting game. I know  most ain't buying to be tournament level but it's still primary a competitive multiplayer game. People will want to pick characters they feel will give them an edge over someone else and that's true for all levels of play.


This isn't even always true in high level play. 

The Marvel series has never primarily been a competitive multiplayer game. It has always been a X-Men/Marvel fan service series first. It's why moves have simple inputs to them as opposed to other fighting game double movement inputs for Supers. It's also why Super moves don't have multiple levels to them. And it's probably why, despite having a lineage that goes back to the Vampire games, they don't have all that series EX moves and such.





> They do get together on their own and make bets lol. Money matches has been a staple of competitive Marvel since the MvC2 days. A lot of top players know each other and play ft10 in their hotel rooms and occasionally put money on the line. Marvel playerbase more than any other scene encourages this.


Yeah, I know that...but if they aren't playing for the crowd, than that's all they should do.




> Players definitely don't play for the crowd. They are there for themselves and entertaining the crowd will do nothing for them. MorriDoom is one of the most hated teams by speculators because how much Morrigan and Doom fill the screen with projectiles and they will complain about spam. Anyone who plays Phoenix gets boo'd off the stage. Zero May Cry teams hate simply for being a common team a lot of players run. You can feel the energy being sapped out of the room when Zero hits a lightning loop and level 3 XF Virgil destroys a team. No, speculators don't contribute to the pot because they didn't particulate in the tournament. Having X amount of twitch viewers isn't making the pot bigger. The amount of players that made it out to the tournaments do that.


Yeah, but they do. Anyone that's getting paid to play in front of people is playing for the crowd. If you've got a sponsorship, you're playing for a crowd. Do those deals with ESPN and Twitch add to the pot? Because if they do, they're playing for a crowd.





> I'm talking as a player not a speculator. A speculator wouldn't care about match-ups because they ain't playing the game.


 I knew what you were talking about. It might make it more interesting for the spectator if the players couldn't learn all match ups. Or if from time to time players were throwing in characters they learned because in a roster so large they weren't seen as major priorities for tournament play. Even if something like UMVC3 this kind of thing would happen. There'd be some characters that didn't get much tournament play because he was seen a lower tier, then someone comes along with some new tech and starts taking people by surprise.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'm not even defending Infinite's roster. I think it should had at least started out with as many characters as Vanilla MVC3. My two biggest issues with it are the severe lack of newcomers and some of the puzzling choices they made as to which characters were brought back.


You're not even replying to the bit of my post you quoted. You basically said it was ignorant to call the developers lazy, and you basically said people complaining aren't quite informed about how the game is made. Which I'd say kind of sounds like a defense, but whatever. I want to know why you don't think this is a lazy game? Mind you this is a game made up of assets from the last Marvel vs Capcom, that still manages to adds less new characters than the budget release UMVC3 did to MVC3, while at the same time not bring everyone back from UMVC3.

The puzzling thing is they didn't bring everyone back. They're done, finished, they just needed a few tiny tweaks for the new button layout and new textures. 

About the only way there wasn't going to be a severe lack of newcomers is if they did the thing I'm talking about, which most all of you seem to think is impossible. 

What I find odd is some of the stuff they didn't do. Like they didn't bring Rad Spencer back with his original crazy widows peak hair and give him his gun. May him at least feel new by making him look different and give him some new gameplay stuff. I mean, I can get going with reboot Rad in MVC3. I mean, it was kind of weird given that by release we were already a couple years out from the reboot game, and the game failed; but it sounds like MVC3 was in development for years before it came out. But now, in 2017? It's just odd that reboot version is still the one we're getting and not some update of the NES version.

If we had to have this few characters, personally, I'd have rather just about everyone be new characters. It's still raise the question of why everyone from the like game wasn't coming back like a MVC2 deal. But I think it would have been a whole lot less noticeable if basically everyone was new, and maybe there weren't any reused assets.




> Except I never said _you_ in particular stated that. I was talking about people in general. And I brought it up because you're starting to sound exactly like the people I described. The complaints you're making are pretty similar to the ones that people made about sequels such as Mortal Kombat X and Injustice 2.


You addressed it to me. Which makes it a weird point to make given I've not say anything at all like what you replied to me with. 

Doesn't MKX completely redo everyone? Doesn't Injustice 2 do about the same thing? How does what I said sound similar to whatever people said about those games? I don't even think I saw much of anything bad about those games rosters either.




> Smash 4 reused many assets from Brawl. And as I said, not even that brought back all the characters from the past games. Some weren't in the base roster and were DLC later on. And some didn't make the cut at all.


Like I said, you picked a really bad game to make your point with. The last game had 51 characters in it out of the box. The last Smash game is a very odd choice to try and make your point with give its large roster.





> EDIT: And now that I think about it, I really have to wonder if the majority that complain about rosters being too small would either actually bothering using at least half of the characters or would just stick to using the same 1-3 characters 24/7 regardless of roster size. Ultra Street Fighter 4 had 44 characters. And a good 75% of my online matches was me fighting Ryu, Ken, Akuma or just about any of the other shotos.


They'd probably mess around with everyone from time to time. Do you not play around with all the characters when you play a fighting game?




> Not if it sucks. If they handle too many characters, the chances that the quality goes down increases. Look what happened with Mortal Kombat Armageddon? The previous games in that series were better when they had a limited roster as opposed to throwing in every character ever from the series into that one. Capcom plans on increasing the roster over time. Expecting twice as many out the gate as the last game is unrealistic and would hurt the game even more


The fatal flaw in the point you're trying to make is that the previous games in that series sucked too. Armageddon sucking more than the two crappy games before it had to do with nongameplay crap like customs fatalities being incredibly boring, the kharacter kreator being really bad, and story mode really really really stupid.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> No I didnt forget. Did you not read my line about them increasing the roster over time? That comes with continually updating the game post-release


You only mentioned increasing the roster. Besides, you already assumed that the game will suck by using the word "if". And updates are usually done to make the game better and not to make the game worse.

----------


## Havok83

> The fatal flaw in the point you're trying to make is that the previous games in that series sucked too. Armageddon sucking more than the two crappy games before it had to do with nongameplay crap like customs fatalities being incredibly boring, the kharacter kreator being really bad, and story mode really really really stupid.


Its not a flaw as Deadly Alliance and Deception were pretty decent. At the time, the games were praised for reviving MK and were well recieved by critics and the general public




> You only mentioned increasing the roster. Besides, you already assumed that the game will suck by using the word "if". And updates are usually done to make the game better and not to make the game worse.


bc it was obvious and goes without saying. Everytime a new character is introduced, they update the game and updates come with rebalancing to accommodate said character

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Its not a flaw as Deadly Alliance and Deception were pretty decent. At the time, the games were praised for reviving MK and were well recieved by critics and the general public
> 
> 
> 
> bc it was obvious and goes without saying. Everytime a new character is introduced, they update the game and updates come with rebalancing to accommodate said character


And it is to make the game better but not make the game worse.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> This isn't even always true in high level play. 
> 
> *The Marvel series has never primarily been a competitive multiplayer game.* It has always been a X-Men/Marvel fan service series first. It's why moves have simple inputs to them as opposed to other fighting game double movement inputs for Supers. It's also why Super moves don't have multiple levels to them. And it's probably why, despite having a lineage that goes back to the Vampire games, they don't have all that series EX moves and such.


How can you said that about fighting game with a straight face? The series never offered much outside the competitive multiplayer. Simplifying the inputs does little to affect any depth or complexity a game can have. Also, the lineage as far as the Marvel series is concerned mechanically ties back to X-Men: Children of the Atom which never had things like ex moves. 




> Yeah, I know that...but if they aren't playing for the crowd, than that's all they should do.
> 
> Yeah, but they do. Anyone that's getting paid to play in front of people is playing for the crowd. If you've got a sponsorship, you're playing for a crowd. Do those deals with ESPN and Twitch add to the pot? Because if they do, they're playing for a crowd.


Playing in front of a crowd =/= playing for a crowd. They ain't there for you. They play to get the pot, for the competition, for love of the game, for the experience if they're new and don't believe they can win it. They ain't there to pander to crowds. Watch professional wrestling if you want to feel that your audience participation matters. 




> I knew what you were talking about. It might make it more interesting for the spectator if the players couldn't learn all match ups. Or if from time to time players were throwing in characters they learned because in a roster so large they weren't seen as major priorities for tournament play. Even if something like UMVC3 this kind of thing would happen. There'd be some characters that didn't get much tournament play because he was seen a lower tier, then someone comes along with some new tech and starts taking people by surprise.


Devs should concern themselves with what will be better for the players since they are the ones who are actually playing and supporting the game. The majority of viewers who watch these games on twitch don't play or own the games. What's the point things interesting for an audience that isn't putting money into your game? That's asinine to me.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Its not a flaw as Deadly Alliance and Deception were pretty decent. At the time, the games were praised for reviving MK and were well recieved by critics and the general public


The games were garbage, even at the time. The funny is the thing that made that third one sick wasn't some balance thing or whatever, it was shit like the new Fatality system being crappy. That's how shallow those games were, the thing that was wrong with the wasn't even an active part of the game. 




> bc it was obvious and goes without saying. Everytime a new character is introduced, they update the game and updates come with rebalancing to accommodate said character


Rebalancing isn't done to accommodate the new characters. Rebalancing comes because of things that have been noticed over time with the characters that are already there.

----------


## Za Waldo

> How can you said that about fighting game with a straight face? The series never offered much outside the competitive multiplayer. Simplifying the inputs does little to affect any depth or complexity a game can have. Also, the lineage as far as the Marvel series is concerned mechanically ties back to X-Men: Children of the Atom which never had things like ex moves.


Because it's not. The series wasn't made with the competitive scene in mind. In fact the competitive scene thought very little of the VS games at one point. This series has always been their easy to pick up fighting game series.





> Playing in front of a crowd =/= playing for a crowd. They ain't there for you. They play to get the pot, for the competition, for love of the game, for the experience if they're new and don't believe they can win it. They ain't there to pander to crowds. Watch professional wrestling if you want to feel that your audience participation matters.


No, they do equal the same thing. It has nothing to do with pander or whatever to the crowd either. But if you're playing in front of people, and you're getting sponsorships, and if tv deals figure into winnings you can get, well, you are playing for the crowd. It doesn't matter if some player can't learn all the matchups or whatever, it matters if such a thing makes the game more or less interesting to watch. If it makes it more interesting, if it gets more people watching, if it means more money of the people playing,,,then it's a good thing.




> Devs should concern themselves with what will be better for the players since they are the ones who are actually playing and supporting the game. The majority of viewers who watch these games on twitch don't play or own the games. What's the point things interesting for an audience that isn't putting money into your game? That's asinine to me.


Devs should concern themselves with what's fun and what will get the most people to buy their game. They should probably be thinking very little of the E-Sports scene given it's but a fraction of people buying the game. You know, unless it sells horribly or something.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Because it's not. The series wasn't made with the competitive scene in mind. In fact the competitive scene thought very little of the VS games at one point. This series has always been their easy to pick up fighting game series.


Yeah but at this point, Marvel's been played competitively longer than it hasn't.  And MvC3 and (likely) MvC:I are made with competitive play in mind.




> But if you're playing in front of people, and you're getting sponsorships, and if tv deals figure into winnings you can get, well, you are playing for the crowd


Eh, most pros don't really play for the amusement of the audience.  They play to win.  If that means playing characters/teams viewed as, "lame" or "boring", they'll do it.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The top 5 characters that I want to be a DLC in MVCI.

1. Ororo Munroe aka Storm - even just her and  ill be a very, very, very happy mvci player and fan.

2. Squirrel Girl - she just needs to be in the game. We got a fake image of her in mvc3 before. She should be in MVCI this time. She deserves it because her ongoing solo is successful and even won an Eisner.  We needs squirrels in this game.

3. Ingrid (Street Fighter)-I was going to put Ingrid as my number 2 but decided to put her at number 3 because I think it's less possible for her to be in MVCI and at the same time in SFV. If i have to chose, I prefer her to be a dlc in SFV as a way of making her an official Street Fighter character. Well , ive encountered some people saying she is not an SF character but just a guest star. So making her a dlc in SFV will prove them wrong. But I still want her to be in MVCI too so that Capcom has A goddess to represent Capcom.

4. B.B. Hood / Bulleta. She looks nice but she's actuaply dangerous. And i love the comment about her that despite of having different monsters in Darkstalkers, there is a human who is a monster of monsters. Well, she is a monster hunter. 

5. Phoenix Wright - I just like him. But I want a different gameplay and just him. I dont want him to collect evidences to become stronger nor have an assist.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yeah but at this point, Marvel's been played competitively longer than it hasn't.  And MvC3 and (likely) MvC:I are made with competitive play in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, most pros don't really play for the amusement of the audience.  They play to win.  If that means playing characters/teams viewed as, "lame" or "boring", they'll do it.


All pros play for the amusement of the audience. If you don't have an audience then the event will die. You know why basketball has stuff like a shot clock? Because they're playing for the amusement of the audience, and without it the game is totally boring to watch. Having said this, I kind of feel like there's a complete and total lack of understanding about what I'm saying. This whole little topic we're on right now was about how having a lot of characters might be bad for the competitive scene because it _could_ mean _some_ tournament players might not be able to learn _all_ the matchups. Which I kind of fell like: Yeah, well, so fucking what?

From a tournament angle you could use this very point as a positive. You see, sometimes tournament can get kind of boring when everyone is using mostly the same characters. There are times during the lifecycle of games where characters who are used less for whatever reason will show up in tournament and whatever player has learned some new previously unused tech with that character. This can be invigorating for the fighting game scene, which is good for a game. If you've got a game with a lot of characters, you could potentially be seeing this happen more. You could have, over time, a greater variety of characters in tournaments. This could make for more interesting matches for viewers to watch, which could get more viewers. More viewers meant more money going into tournaments, which means the players playing in them have a greater chance of winning more money.

----------


## Za Waldo

> The top 5 characters that I want to be a DLC in MVCI.
> 
> 1. Ororo Munroe aka Storm - even just her and  ill be a very, very, very happy mvci player and fan.
> 
> 2. Squirrel Girl - she just needs to be in the game. We got a fake image of her in mvc3 before. She should be in MVCI this time. She deserves it because her ongoing solo is successful and even won an Eisner.  We needs squirrels in this game.
> 
> 3. Ingrid (Street Fighter)-I was going to put Ingrid as my number 2 but decided to put her at number 3 because I think it's less possible for her to be in MVCI and at the same time in SFV. If i have to chose, I prefer her to be a dlc in SFV as a way of making her an official Street Fighter character. Well , ive encountered some people saying she is not an SF character but just a guest star. So making her a dlc in SFV will prove them wrong. But I still want her to be in MVCI too so that Capcom has A goddess to represent Capcom.
> 
> 4. B.B. Hood / Bulleta. She looks nice but she's actuaply dangerous. And i love the comment about her that despite of having different monsters in Darkstalkers, there is a human who is a monster of monsters. Well, she is a monster hunter. 
> ...


I kind of hope Ingrid never shows up in this game. I could probably think of 100 Capcom characters I'd rather see in before her. That started as a bit of hyperbole, but after looking at the number on the screen I'm certain there's at least a hundred better characters Capcom could put in than her.

If Capcom were to throw a new goddess into the series, Breath of Fire 3 Myria should be there before Ingrid. One character is from a classic Capcom game; the other is from a cancelled crossover game, and later found there way into a bad crossover fighting game. Myria is also just a far cooler character, who is both visually more interesting, and could have vastly more interesting gameplay.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> All pros play for the amusement of the audience. If you don't have an audience then the event will die. You know why basketball has stuff like a shot clock? Because they're playing for the amusement of the audience, and without it the game is totally boring to watch. Having said this, I kind of feel like there's a complete and total lack of understanding about what I'm saying. This whole little topic we're on right now was about how having a lot of characters might be bad for the competitive scene because it _could_ mean _some_ tournament players might not be able to learn _all_ the matchups. Which I kind of fell like: Yeah, well, so fucking what?
> 
> From a tournament angle you could use this very point as a positive. You see, sometimes tournament can get kind of boring when everyone is using mostly the same characters. There are times during the lifecycle of games where characters who are used less for whatever reason will show up in tournament and whatever player has learned some new previously unused tech with that character. This can be invigorating for the fighting game scene, which is good for a game. If you've got a game with a lot of characters, you could potentially be seeing this happen more. You could have, over time, a greater variety of characters in tournaments. This could make for more interesting matches for viewers to watch, which could get more viewers. More viewers meant more money going into tournaments, which means the players playing in them have a greater chance of winning more money.


Pros play for the pot and competition. You ain't going to see any tournament player do what they do for the sake of fans. All an event needs are players. Fighting game tournaments are made of up of people who actually play the games. They are the audience you often see. The shot clock has the benefit of audience amusement but it isn't there for them. It's there to prevent a team from stalling when they have a lead. It was a major problem during the years when there was no shot clock. 




> From a tournament angle you could use this very point as a positive. *You see, sometimes tournament can get kind of boring when everyone is using mostly the same characters.* There are times during the lifecycle of games where characters who are used less for whatever reason will show up in tournament and whatever player has learned some new previously unused tech with that character. This can be invigorating for the fighting game scene, which is good for a game. If you've got a game with a lot of characters, you could potentially be seeing this happen more. You could have, over time, a greater variety of characters in tournaments. This could make for more interesting matches for viewers to watch, which could get more viewers. More viewers meant more money going into tournaments, which means the players playing in them have a greater chance of winning more money.


I disagree. Each player usually has their own way of their characters. Not everyone will play Magneto the same way, not everyone will play Virgil the same, etc. The variety comes from how you play a character not by the different ones that show up. That's great too but I'm not going to be bore if every other player got a Zero on their team.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Pros play for the pot and competition. You ain't going to see any tournament player do what they do for the sake of fans. All an event needs are players. Fighting game tournaments are made of up of people who actually play the games. They are the audience you often see. The shot clock has the benefit of audience amusement but it isn't there for them. It's there to prevent a team from stalling when they have a lead. It was a major problem during the years when there was no shot clock.


Like I already said, you clearly at misunderstanding what I'm saying.


No, the shot clock is there for the audience, because the game was fucking boring to watch before it, and owners needed people to watch the thing to make money off them. 





> I disagree. Each player usually has their own way of their characters. Not everyone will play Magneto the same way, not everyone will play Virgil the same, etc. The variety comes from how you play a character not by the different ones that show up. That's great too but I'm not going to be bore if every other player got a Zero on their team.


No, variety comes from the characters. People may play characters very different at the start of the games lifecycle, but as time marches on players will learn the best ways to utilize said characters.

Maybe you might not be bored if everyone is using the same handful of characters (I'm not even sure I believe this, but whatever) but _most_ people are. Just like most people get bored of fighting the same handful of characters online. So bored do some people get of this online that sometime you can get messages thanking you for picking characters that are rarer played online.

Also the commentary love discovering new tech with characters. They go crazy when someone shows up at some tournaments and starts busting out shit no ones seen before. You have more characters, you're going to get more of that. There's no way having a whole lot of characters in this kind of game isn't good for the fighting game scene. On top of that it's good for the casual player that only really cares about seeing their favorite Marvel or Capcom characters punching their favorite (or least favorite) Marvel and Capcom characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

You know, given the roster size, and leaning harder into the MCU cast of characters, I'm kind of surprised by who isn't in this game. Like, it's been a known thing for some now publicly that Hela would be in Thor 3; hell, they cast Blanchett two years ago. But no Hela in this game?  She'd be so fucking cool looking in a Marvel vs Capcom. And it ain't like the game couldn't do with more villains. Was looking at a GAF thread on the game and someone there asked a funny question, it was: Which would get more hate, this size of a roster with only six new characters, or this size of a roster with only six returning characters? To which someone jumped in saying only six retuning would be hated even more than what's happening now, and only hipsters or whatever would think it's a good idea. But I'd say they're wrong. I mean, just six returning characters, what would that be? Well, for Capcom you do Ryu, and that's it, that's basically the only returning character on their side you really "need". Just bring back five Marvel characters leaves you open for the four big classic Avengers they've already had, so Iron Man, Thor, Hulk, and Captain America; and Marvel's big flagship character Spider-Man. After them, and they're really the only ones you "need" coming back, you could very easily make a way cooler roster than this game is going to ship with out of characters (or versions of them...I want Devil May Cry 4 Dante & and Mega Man 1-3 Mega Man [old version was Mega Man 8 Mega Man] in one of these games so badly) that we've yet to see in a MVC game

If this games roster was mostly made up of characters that had never been in a VS games, the size of it wouldn't be anywhere near as big of a deal as its become. It might still be a problem, but people would be hyped for new characters again like they were with MVC3. 

Also, here's a new Miles923 video on the game

----------


## CIA

> These newly added characters bring the final roster at launch up to 30 characters, with more post launch characters to be revealed in the future.


uh-oh spaghetti-o's

----------


## Cmbmool

Interesting story, but it could really use a better roster and shouldn't hide new characters behind the DLC label.  :Mad:

----------


## Havok83

For a game like this, they really shouldnt have day one DLC, especially with the criticisms of the roster being small and largely taken from last game (Capcom side at least). Preorder bonus should be to get extra costumes, something purely cosmetic

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Story looks like shit.  Capcom's story modes are embarrassingly bad even by fighting game standards and they only seem to get worse with time.  Expect everything about this to be horrible.  This trailer did make me feel that Jedah and Dormammu would have been way more convincing villains than Ultron and Sigma.

----------


## Za Waldo

> For a game like this, they really shouldnt have day one DLC, especially with the criticisms of the roster being small and largely taken from last game (Capcom side at least). Preorder bonus should be to get extra costumes, something purely cosmetic


Both sides. There's only five new characters in the game; three for Marvel, two for Capcom.

Anyways, this trailer looks nice. Although it's really too little way too late. This is like something they needed on top of the excitement built up by showing off new characters. Instead this is like one nice look at a feature after a year of complete and total mismanagement that has done nothing to ingratiate the major of people seeing the game to the game. And that roster of 30 is hilarious, it's even less than people were thinking it would be from the leaks, and people weren't even happy with that. I wonder what the hell Capcom was thinking making this UMVC3 + 5 new characters and - 26? It seems almost impossible that they didn't know there wouldn't be a backlash to that.

Wonder when they're showing Jedah and the story mode related characters off?

Wonder if Capcom Japan is losing their shit over the way Capcom USA has managed this game? Because I think they're the ones running the show on this.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Both sides. There's only five new characters in the game; three for Marvel, two for Capcom.


It's six in the base game, isn't it?
Jedah
X
Thanos
Gamorra
Captain Marvel
Ultron

----------


## Kevinroc

> It's six in the base game, isn't it?
> Jedah
> X
> Thanos
> Gamorra
> Captain Marvel
> Ultron


Should we really classify Thanos as new?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Should we really classify Thanos as new?


No one questions Jedah being classified as a new character.  Thanos has almost nothing in common with his appearance in MvC2/MSH.  For all practical purposes, he's a new character.

----------


## Kevinroc

> No one questions Jedah being classified as a new character.  Thanos has almost nothing in common with his appearance in MvC2/MSH.  For all practical purposes, he's a new character.


I don't recall Jedah appearing in a previous Marvel crossover game. He's new to the MvC franchise.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It's six in the base game, isn't it?
> Jedah
> X
> Thanos
> Gamorra
> Captain Marvel
> Ultron


I wasn't even thinking of him as new. But yeah, for these 3D games he's new, and he seems pretty different for the old version too.

Still, even counting Thanos the Marvel side is mostly made up of MVC3 characters. It's just 4 of the 15 as opposed to 3 of the 15.




> No one questions Jedah being classified as a new character.  Thanos has almost nothing in common with his appearance in MvC2/MSH.  For all practical purposes, he's a new character.


Jedah has never been in a Marvel vs Capcom game.

----------


## Havok83

> I don't recall Jedah appearing in a previous Marvel crossover game. He's new to the MvC franchise.


This is true. To be clear though when I wrote my original post, I said the roster is largely pulled from the _last_ game so in context to that, both Jedah and Thanos would be new

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I don't recall Jedah appearing in a previous Marvel crossover game. He's new to the MvC franchise.


I brought up Jedah because he has more in common with his appearance way back in DS3 than Thanos has with his appearance in MvC2.  Thanos has been redone from the ground up.  Normals, specials, supers.  If Capcom just tried to recreate his MvC2 appearance, I could understand calling him a returning character.  As it is, he's literally a new character in all but name.

It's like comparing Charlie from SFA to SF5.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> For a game like this, they really shouldnt have day one DLC, especially with the criticisms of the roster being small and largely taken from last game (Capcom side at least). Preorder bonus should be to get extra costumes, something purely cosmetic


30 characters on the base roster is pretty good for a base roster for a tag game.

----------


## Havok83

> 30 characters on the base roster is pretty good for a base roster for a tag game.


I'd agree but if you follow this thread, several people have been complaining about it for weeks, even expecting 3 times as much

----------


## Cmbmool

While I'm not that familiar with various other Capcom games and its characters I do know this game Marvel Roster could use some new characters given the many new fighters in the Comics like Squirrel Girl and Ms. Marvel. Some Youthful heroes could be useful to this game if Marvel and Capcom can look into this roster. 

This game Roster is majorly LAZY WRITING.  :Mad:

----------


## Kevinroc

> I'd agree but if you follow this thread, several people have been complaining about it for weeks, even expecting 3 times as much


But it's easy to understand why people are disappointed in MvCI's roster, even if they have difficulty expressing it.

We have a smaller base roster than the original MvC3, despite this game using many of the assets of MvC3. Very few new characters (with several new characters being DLC).

There's also the lack of X-Men. Sure, they're rumored to also be DLC, but it's easy to understand the disappoint after the X-Men's history with Capcom crossovers.

----------


## Za Waldo

> 30 characters on the base roster is pretty good for a base roster for a tag game.


No it isn't. Marvel vs Capcom 3 Fate of Two Worlds had 36 characters; and that game, unlike this one, had to build the entire roster from scratch. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 had 59 characters, Street Fighter X Tekken had 38 characters, and The King of Fighters XIV released with 50. This is probably a great time to point out the MVC3, even with 36 characters, felt like it had too few characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'd agree but if you follow this thread, several people have been complaining about it for weeks, even expecting 3 times as much


To be clear, I did not expect them to make 38 new characters and then add them into the roster of UMVC3. My point was that it's something that could have _easily_ been done, and if such a thing had been done Capcom wouldn't have had to deal with all this shit they're going through with this this games roster. They've been dealing with a situation they've created themselves since the beginning of this year, and the whole thing could have easily been avoided.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> But it's easy to understand why people are disappointed in MvCI's roster, even if they have difficulty expressing it.
> 
> We have a smaller base roster than the original MvC3, despite this game using many of the assets of MvC3. Very few new characters (with several new characters being DLC).
> 
> There's also the lack of X-Men. Sure, they're rumored to also be DLC, but it's easy to understand the disappoint after the X-Men's history with Capcom crossovers.


Well aside from the absence of xmen characters, there are only 4 female characters and no black character. Or is Spencer a black character?

----------


## Za Waldo

> Well aside from the absence of xmen characters, there are only 4 female characters and no black character. Or is Spencer a black character?


I don't think he's meant to be black. Guess you could just pretend he is or something if you can't even tell, not like he's a real person. But maybe he is and that's why they're still going with his newer remake look as opposed to something based on the NES game that people actually love. But, does that shit really matter? Does it really matter if only four of the thirty are women? Or they didn't put any black people in? I don't there's any Hispanic people either, but oh well.

I mean, me, personally, I'd have put more women in because I think Hela, Eveline, and Myria would make cool characters in a VS game. I'd of put Black Panther on the normal roster too, I mean he's kind of a big movie character now. But this quota shit, it's just stupid. Probably have put Black Widow and Tong Pooh in too. Funny thing is Marvel kind of fucked Capcom over with the whole X-Men thing, because most of their best female characters are X-Men.; could probably make a little fighting games of female X-Men characters that would have been cooler to have in a fighting game before arriving at Captain Marvel.

----------


## Kevinroc

> Well aside from the absence of xmen characters, there are only 4 female characters and no black character. Or is Spencer a black character?


No, Spencer is not supposed to be black. I'm not surprised that a Japanese video game company doesn't have a whole lot of prominent black characters.

I also think Panther should not have been DLC. He should have been in the base roster.

----------


## Havok83

> No, Spencer is not supposed to be black. I'm not surprised that a Japanese video game company doesn't have a whole lot of prominent black characters.
> 
> I also think Panther should not have been DLC. He should have been in the base roster.


really doesnt have anything to do with being Japanese as thats endemic to most gaming companies

----------


## Kevinroc

> really doesnt have anything to do with being Japanese as thats endemic to most gaming companies


Fighting games like Street Fighter are probably better than most, but you are right that video game companies are pretty bad about representing characters with darker skin.

----------


## Za Waldo

> No, Spencer is not supposed to be black. I'm not surprised that a Japanese video game company doesn't have a whole lot of prominent black characters.
> 
> I also think Panther should not have been DLC. He should have been in the base roster.


Marvel doesn't have a lot of prominent black characters either. There's like what, five big ones, six if Bishop isn't Filipino anymore.

I'm a bit surprised War Machine isn't here. They could easily given him PTX-40A's Shoulder Arsenal mount swaps, which would fit in really well with War Machine. And Capcom wouldn't have any problem marking him and Iron Man look distinct.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> No it isn't. Marvel vs Capcom 3 Fate of Two Worlds had 36 characters; and that game, unlike this one, had to build the entire roster from scratch. Tekken Tag Tournament 2 had 59 characters, Street Fighter X Tekken had 38 characters, and The King of Fighters XIV released with 50. This is probably a great time to point out the MVC3, even with 36 characters, felt like it had too few characters.


MvC3 is a 3v3 game. King of Fighters is a 3v3 team game. Those games required you to play three characters. A 2v2 doesn't need to have the roster size of those games. SFxT the entire Street Fighter side of the roster expect four characters are ripped directly from SF4. It's not much different from what Capcom did with MvC2 and CvS2.

----------


## Za Waldo

> MvC3 is a 3v3 game. King of Fighters is a 3v3 team game. Those games required you to play three characters. A 2v2 doesn't need to have the roster size of those games. SFxT the entire Street Fighter side of the roster expect four characters are ripped directly from SF4. It's not much different from what Capcom did with MvC2 and CvS2.


Again, a common complaint of MVC3 was that it _did not_ have enough characters on release. This game, while not being 3v3, nonetheless is going to have the same problem as it's weirdly dropping the roster size. This isn't a change to 2v2 while keeping the launch roster of the new game the same size as the last, it's a switch to less characters.

I don't even know why you're fucking bring up Street Fighter X Tekken characters being ripped from SF4 when that's even _more_ pervasive in MVCI. That game created 23 new characters. This game is creating 6. You're comparison is totally bizarre when arguing in favor of MVCI when your own comparison makes it look lazier. It's adding half as many new characters as the budget priced Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 did, and it's not bring everyone back (despite the assite reuse) like that game did.

You know, if this game had as many characters as KoF XIV, Capcom would likely not be having nearly the terrible reaction this game has had. But then Capcom would have to make 11 new characters, 19 if they had to replace the Fox characters. That's still less than they did for MVC3 and SFxT (and UMvC3 if they only did 11) but at least it would be more than 6.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Again, a common complaint of MVC3 was that it did not have enough characters on release. This game, while not being 3v3, nonetheless is going to have the same problem as it's weirdly dropping the roster size. This isn't a change to 2v2 while keeping the launch roster of the new game the same size as the last, it's a switch to less characters.


People complained about MvC3 roster size because it didn't match or go over MvC2's. That's ignoring the fact that MvC2 reused sprites from all the previous Marvel fighting games, and a few other Capcom games. There was only a handful of newly created sprites. MvC3 was a game that needed to be created entirely from the ground up. To be perfectly honest, roster size is not a valid complaint most of the time. 




> I don't even know why you're fucking bring up Street Fighter X Tekken characters being ripped from SF4 when that's even more pervasive in MVCI. That game created 23 new characters. This game is creating 6. You're comparison is totally bizarre when arguing in favor of MVCI when your own comparison makes it look lazier. It's adding half as many new characters as the budget priced Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 did, and it's not bring everyone back (despite the assite reuse) like that game did.


SFxT didn't change a whole lot from SF4. It used the same engine, graphics, aesthetics and mechanics. A lot of things were tweaked and shifted around to make it's own game. MvCI switched engines, the mechanics are more in-line with XvsSF and MvC then MvC3, the way tag works is different, it went back to the MvC2 button layout, almost every character was given new moves, the infinite stones. There was a lot of changes under the hood than you give credit for. Infinite isn't UMvC3 Redux.




> You know, if this game had as many characters as KoF XIV, Capcom would likely not be having nearly the terrible reaction this game has had. But then Capcom would have to make 11 new characters, 19 if they had to replace the Fox characters. That's still less than they did for MVC3 and SFxT (and UMvC3 if they only did 11) but at least it would be more than 6.


It would have still gotten a shitty reaction if it had a KoF XIV sized roster. At the end of the day, it has mobile game quality graphics, the aesthetics are bland, story mode looks like shit (for those who care about that) and most of the new characters are locked behind a DLC paywall. The failure of SFV is hovering over this game.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The trailers of mvc3  is so much better than mvci.

----------


## Za Waldo

> People complained about MvC3 roster size because it didn't match or go over MvC2's. That's ignoring the fact that MvC2 reused sprites from all the previous Marvel fighting games, and a few other Capcom games. There was only a handful of newly created sprites. MvC3 was a game that needed to be created entirely from the ground up. To be perfectly honest, roster size is not a valid complaint most of the time.


No, people complained about the roster after release because it wasn't large enough to support the type of game it was. The characters also just didn't have the same energy as the 2D series, and the gameplay was made even simpler, which I'm sure added to the burnout coming quicker with that game.

Also, it's funny you bring up MVC2, because they could have had a bigger roster than that game this time by doing the exact same thing that game did. Maybe this is a good time to also point out that Capcom created more new characters for MVC2 than they are for this game. That game got 9 new characters. This one is only getting 6.

You're right, roster size wouldn't really be a valid complaint with, say, KoF XIV. It was with MVC3, and it sure as hell is with this new one.





> SFxT didn't change a whole lot from SF4. It used the same engine, graphics, aesthetics and mechanics. A lot of things were tweaked and shifted around to make it's own game. MvCI switched engines, the mechanics are more in-line with XvsSF and MvC then MvC3, the way tag works is different, it went back to the MvC2 button layout, almost every character was given new moves, the infinite stones. There was a lot of changes under the hood than you give credit for. Infinite isn't UMvC3 Redux.


This game switched engines (needlessly) but they're still using a lot of stuff they already created for the Marvel vs Capcom 3 games. Changing the mechanics, the button layout, adding the Infinite Stone system...that shit ain't time consuming. They had to do that stuff for the Marvel vs Capcom games and the Capcom vs SNK games too. Those games were all four button fighters, the characters they took from fighting games  came from six button fighters. Capcom vs SNK 2 comes out a year after the first one and adds the whole 6 Groove fighting system into the series, which isn't too unlike this Infinite Stone system. UMVC3 came out the exact same year as MvC3 and that game added that Heroes and Heralds mode were you can give your characters stuff like a parry. You might think the under the hood takes a lot of time, but it does not

You're right, if it was UMvC3 Redux there'd be more characters, and all this shit about how ugly the new models are wouldn't be a thing.




> It would have still gotten a shitty reaction if it had a KoF XIV sized roster. At the end of the day, it has mobile game quality graphics, the aesthetics are bland, story mode looks like shit (for those who care about that) and most of the new characters are locked behind a DLC paywall. The failure of SFV is hovering over this game.


It wouldn't have been as bad. It wouldn't have been anywhere near as bad. If this game released with _everyone_ from UMVC3 it's already sidestepped the whole pitfall of not having any Fox owned Marvel characters in it. That means you don't have stupid shit like that producer who tried to deflect a question with an answer about how nobody remembers the X-Men anyways, and you don't have a community manager saying characters are just functions about a series that's totally built around seeing cool characters hitting other cool characters. 

You know how people are like: Why is this character from UMVC3 here and not that one, why did they bring these ones back but leave these characters out? Well, if this game had _everyone_ from UMVC3 that wouldn't even be a topic people _could_ have. No one would be wondering why Nemesis is there over Wesker, because they'd both be there. 

The bad reaction to the game started rolling because in a drought of information it was leaked that there'd only be 28 characters in the game, with only 8 not being taken from UMvC3. Now this changed, as we have two more characters on release, with Monster Hunter and Ant-Man nowhere to be found. This is just a guess, but if that leaked info was this game had all 50 characters from UMvC3, plus even just nine new characters, (although it seems like they should at least be adding as many new characters as UMVC3 did to MvC3) I'm thinking the reaction would have been a bit more positive going into the other stuff.

----------


## Za Waldo

> The trailers of mvc3  is so much better than mvci.


It is utterly bizarre to me that they didn't do characters trailers like they did with MVC3, and like NetherRealm Studios ended up doing with Injustice 2. Instead Capcom just did nothing for five months after announcing the game, and then basically did nothing for about another two. I'd say they could learn something from how NetherRealm revealed characters, but they seemingly learn that from Capcom. 

Maybe they stupidly thought showing nothing was better than showing a bunch of characters from MvC3. But they've given them new moves, they could have been showing off how characters are different, better looks at the different Gems, and how the new tag system works.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It's easily one of the most pathetic attempts to try and match up against the Injustice games in my opinion. I mean heck that game had just 28 characters at launch yet feels far more complete and diverse with its heroes and villains.

Marvel really just needs to let someone outside Capcom do a Marvel solo fighting game for consoles. Hell a console remastering of Contest of Champions minus all the greedy mobile crystal bullcrap would be decent.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It's easily one of the most pathetic attempts to try and match up against the Injustice games in my opinion. I mean heck that game had just 28 characters at launch yet feels far more complete and diverse with its heroes and villains.
> 
> Marvel really just needs to let someone outside Capcom do a Marvel solo fighting game for consoles. Hell a console remastering of Contest of Champions minus all the greedy mobile crystal bullcrap would be decent.


Given that a big problem seems to be Marvel in this deal, I'm not really sure going to someone else would help. I'm also not so sure I'd say Injustice 2 is more complete and diverse with its heroes and villains. I mean, there's more of them, that helps I guess. But it ain't like Injustice 2 is a bunch of _crazy_ picks, or like it's drawing on all corners of the DC Universe. It's the main JLA guys, it's mostly Batman characters, it's the Legion of Doom and some characters on the CW, and Swamp Thing...a character who had two movies, two tv shows, and his own toy line. Only surprise in Injustice 2 for me was Atrocitus, who I knew thing about since I don't care about Geoff Johns Green Lantern; but he seems like a fun pick for a fighting game. You are just talking about the 28 DC characters in Injustice 2 vs the 15 Marvel characters here, right?

Contest of Champions isn't even a game. So no, that wouldn't even be kind of decent. That "game" is a mindless tap fest where you don't even need to be watching what you're doing to win. It's whole hook is it's greedy mobile bullshit, and it giving you crap for coming back, and giving you crap every hour or whoever it worked is the thing that makes the "game" fell "good". Tapping on the screen is probably also built to the whole grossness of what drives that "game" too. To make the game work on console it's have to be totally rebuilt from the ground up into something that actually is a video game as opposed to a naked Skinner box with Marvel skins.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think it's probably easier to do a DC fighting game than a Marvel one, yes, specifically because there's less of a demand for what MUST be included according to the public. Justice Leaguers, Teen Titans, Batman villains and you're mostly set. And of course MVCI has to focus on two fandoms, nevermind all the numerous aspects of the MCU which the public now knows or the option of X-Men or Fantastic Four. But there's no Loki, no Black Widow or Scarlet Witch, none of the Defenders (given that's just out now it's a wasted opportunity) or Inhumans like Ms Marvel and Medusa. A solo Marvel fighting game would at least raise the chance of the appearing, even if the X-Men and FF were still absent.

And yeah, Contest of Champions sucks in its mobile state, I only mention it because it does have a fairly sizable roster of characters at this point, many of which would be ideally suited to a console game. A complete overhaul would be essential.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Marvel really just needs to let someone outside Capcom do a Marvel solo fighting game for consoles.


Capcom hasn't made a bad Marvel game since SNES days.   That can't be said for the other companies Marvel has worked with.  Capcom & Marvel make a great partnership.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I think it's probably easier to do a DC fighting game than a Marvel one, yes, specifically because there's less of a demand for what MUST be included according to the public. Justice Leaguers, Teen Titans, Batman villains and you're mostly set. And of course MVCI has to focus on two fandoms, nevermind all the numerous aspects of the MCU which the public now knows or the option of X-Men or Fantastic Four. But there's no Loki, no Black Widow or Scarlet Witch, none of the Defenders (given that's just out now it's a wasted opportunity) or Inhumans like Ms Marvel and Medusa. A solo Marvel fighting game would at least raise the chance of the appearing, even if the X-Men and FF were still absent.


I think the only thing that would make a DC fighting game easier is that they're a wing of WB, and WB owns the company that makes the games. Marvel sound pretty difficult to work with, and weirdly petty about shit they still make money off of.

Scarlet Witch seems to still fall under the Fox thing. Her and Quicksilver were being left out of a few Marvel iOS games even as they were in MCU stuff. No Defenders is kind of funny, because they've already got Iron Fist ready to go from Ultimate Marvel va Capcom 3

The big problem with this games roster just seems to be laziness. Laziness, and switching from MT Framework to Unreal 4; which was a totally pointless thing to do and probably created more work of them to do...which funnily is kind of a lack of laziness. So being lazy in some areas and not lazy in others became a problem. I don't even think I'd say a problem is the roster needing to serve two fandoms, if anything it kind of helps make the range and styles of characters it has to draw on more diverse. It also gives it this cool East vs West thing you don't get otherwise. UMVC3 has 25 Marvel characters, (counting the Shuma-Gorath DLC) and that has a greater range of Marvel characters than Injustice 2 has DC characters.

Even thought I'll say this game doesn't have enough characters, and that that's compounded by them almost all being made up of characters from the last game; you could have a more interesting group of Marvel characters, and specifically MCU related characters even with just 15. Do something like:

1. Captain America 
2. Iron Man
3. Thor 
4. Hulk
5. Spider-Man
6. Dr. Strange
7. MODOK
8. Manderian
9. Hela
10. Black Panther
11. Dormammu
12. Star-Lord (could easily have him call the other Guardians of the Galaxy out like Captain Commando)
13. Black Widow
14. Thanos
15. Kingpin

That gives everyone with there own movie series one of their own villains. You know, I said that Iron Fist things, but I left him out too. Then again, if Capcom had kept everyone from UMVC3 they'd just have been adding to what was already 25 Marvel characters, and their roster problems would likely be a whole lot less.





> And yeah, Contest of Champions sucks in its mobile state, I only mention it because it does have a fairly sizable roster of characters at this point, many of which would be ideally suited to a console game. A complete overhaul would be essential.


The size of its roster wouldn't matter. They've have to completely redo everything. If they brought Contest of Champions to the console it's have to be something totally different that also happens to be called Contest of Champions. And the reaction to that games aestchetic? This game is getting shit on for how it looks, looking too much like CoC, but it's also way better looking than CoC too. I wonder if the aesthetic of MVCI is something Marvel pushed? It seems kind of unlikely that it's a coincidence that these two Marvel games share a somewhat similar aesthetic.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It is utterly bizarre to me that they didn't do characters trailers like they did with MVC3, and like NetherRealm Studios ended up doing with Injustice 2. Instead Capcom just did nothing for five months after announcing the game, and then basically did nothing for about another two. I'd say they could learn something from how NetherRealm revealed characters, but they seemingly learn that from Capcom. 
> 
> Maybe they stupidly thought showing nothing was better than showing a bunch of characters from MvC3. But they've given them new moves, they could have been showing off how characters are different, better looks at the different Gems, and how the new tag system works.


All I can say is that the MVC3 trailer and intros and reveals was the best hype and best experience that I have felt on any video game that I have checked.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I don't think he's meant to be black. Guess you could just pretend he is or something if you can't even tell, not like he's a real person. But maybe he is and that's why they're still going with his newer remake look as opposed to something based on the NES game that people actually love. But, does that shit really matter? Does it really matter if only four of the thirty are women? Or they didn't put any black people in? I don't there's any Hispanic people either, but oh well.
> 
> I mean, me, personally, I'd have put more women in because I think Hela, Eveline, and Myria would make cool characters in a VS game. I'd of put Black Panther on the normal roster too, I mean he's kind of a big movie character now. But this quota shit, it's just stupid. Probably have put Black Widow and Tong Pooh in too. Funny thing is Marvel kind of fucked Capcom over with the whole X-Men thing, because most of their best female characters are X-Men.; could probably make a little fighting games of female X-Men characters that would have been cooler to have in a fighting game before arriving at Captain Marvel.


Well then, Storm was always the only black character on MVC. Street Fighter has a black characters like Balrog, Deejay, Elena, Birdie, Dudley and Elena but Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li, Akuma, Guile, Cammy, Juri, etc are just more popular than them so it's a slim chance of them making it in MVC games.

as for Marvel, Black Panther is definitely a DLC. Storm should be next cos I don't think MVCI will not include x-men characters. Then prolly Falcon or Miles Morales aka Ultimate Spider-man.

For Capcom, I don't know any other black characters from them since I only know their more popular characters and the ones from SF.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Again, a common complaint of MVC3 was that it _did not_ have enough characters on release. This game, while not being 3v3, nonetheless is going to have the same problem as it's weirdly dropping the roster size. This isn't a change to 2v2 while keeping the launch roster of the new game the same size as the last, it's a switch to less characters.
> 
> I don't even know why you're fucking bring up Street Fighter X Tekken characters being ripped from SF4 when that's even _more_ pervasive in MVCI. That game created 23 new characters. This game is creating 6. You're comparison is totally bizarre when arguing in favor of MVCI when your own comparison makes it look lazier. It's adding half as many new characters as the budget priced Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 did, and it's not bring everyone back (despite the assite reuse) like that game did.
> 
> You know, if this game had as many characters as KoF XIV, Capcom would likely not be having nearly the terrible reaction this game has had. But then Capcom would have to make 11 new characters, 19 if they had to replace the Fox characters. That's still less than they did for MVC3 and SFxT (and UMvC3 if they only did 11) but at least it would be more than 6.



For me, yes, the number of playable characters in MVC3 was not enough for me. We've got 56 in MVC2 so MVC3 should have at least 50 on its initial roster.

----------


## Cmbmool

A reason why we aren't seeing any X-men or FF members in this game: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeZs1Jkpn8o

----------


## Havok83

everyone knows why Xmen and FF arent appearing in this

----------


## KCJ506

> For me, yes, the number of playable characters in MVC3 was not enough for me. We've got 56 in MVC2 so MVC3 should have at least 50 on its initial roster.


People seem to keep forgetting or ignoring that the only reason MVC2 had 56 right from the start was because it was nothing more than a glorified sprite dump. Over half of the work was already done since they only had to make nine brand new character sprites while rest were just ported over from the previous Marvel/Capcom fighters along with some from the Street Fighter Alpha games and Darkstalkers. It really doesn't take as long to make a game like that. However MVC3 was made from the ground up. Each character had a new 3D model. So unless Vanilla MVC3 had gotten delayed or something, 50 characters wasn't happening. And it was very unlikely they would have delayed it. I mean for instance, when they were working on UMVC3, they wanted to add 20 characters so that the roster would actually exceed MVC2's. However higher ups rushed it and so they had to settle with 12 characters being added instead.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> People seem to keep forgetting or ignoring that the only reason MVC2 had 56 right from the start was because it was nothing more than a glorified sprite dump. Over half of the work was already done since they only had to make nine brand new character sprites while rest were just ported over from the previous Marvel/Capcom fighters along with some from the Street Fighter Alpha games and Darkstalkers. It really doesn't take as long to make a game like that. However MVC3 was made from the ground up. Each character had a new 3D model. So unless Vanilla MVC3 had gotten delayed or something, 50 characters wasn't happening. And it was very unlikely they would have delayed it. I mean for instance, when they were working on UMVC3, they wanted to add 20 characters so that the roster would actually exceed MVC2's. However higher ups rushed it and so they had to settle with 12 characters being added instead.


You are right with that. And as soon as I have played MVC3, I was contented with the initial roster because Storm was there. Hehehe.  :Smile:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Anyway, I have created a thread at shoryuken: http://forums.shoryuken.com/discussi...n-ultron-sigma

only got one reply for now but I think Ultron-Jedah would have been a better fusion than Ultron-Sigma.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Capcom Steam Weekend Sale (until August 21), check it here: http://store.steampowered.com/sale/capcom

Includes UMVC3 with 40%  discount

----------


## CIA

> Well then, Storm was always the only black character on MVC.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> 


i know but he's all covered.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Hopefully they can have Falcon or Luke Cage as future DLC to join Black Panther, and Storm is probably the most likely female X-Man for them to include.

----------


## Havok83

> Hopefully they can have Falcon or Luke Cage as future DLC to join Black Panther, and Storm is probably the most likely female X-Man for them to include.


I think both would make for boring characters especially Cage who's power set is rather basic and covered. I'd much prefer Doctor Voodoo, Spectrum, Cloak (& Dagger) or Bishop although I know they all have low chances

----------


## Za Waldo

> I think both would make for boring characters especially Cage who's power set is rather basic and covered. I'd much prefer Doctor Voodoo, Spectrum, Cloak (& Dagger) or Bishop although I know that all have low chances


Oh no, Falcon would be far more boring than Cage. I can at least see Power Man having some cool shit. You know, Cage has that origin where he explodes out of that mechine that gave him his powers, and that could easily be turned into a move like this:


Falcon, I like Falcon, at least old Falcon, but he'd make for a boring fighting game character. Not only is he just some guy with wings, he's not even the most interesting choice Marvel has if that's what you want for the game.

Brother Voodoo and Cloak & Dagger would be interesting because they could be made to work like JoJo characters. And if there's something the Marvel vs. Capcom series really needs, it's at least one character that works like their JoJo's Bizarre Adventure game.

----------


## Kevinroc

I'm still surprised that Kamala Khan is not in the base roster. Or has even been announced as DLC.

----------


## Havok83

> Oh no, Falcon would be far more boring than Cage. I can at least see Power Man having some cool shit. You know, Cage has that origin where he explodes out of that mechine that gave him his powers, and that could easily be turned into a move like this:
> 
> 
> Falcon, I like Falcon, at least old Falcon, but he'd make for a boring fighting game character. Not only is he just some guy with wings, he's not even the most interesting choice Marvel has if that's what you want for the game.
> 
> Brother Voodoo and Cloak & Dagger would be interesting because they could be made to work like JoJo characters. And if there's something the Marvel vs. Capcom series really needs, it's at least one character that works like their JoJo's Bizarre Adventure game.


He's not merely a guy with wings. He has a shield and guns (if they draw inspiration from the MCU, which this game is doing). Then there's Red Wing for attacks and gadgets. If you limit yourself to his early appearances, there isnt much there, but an amagalm of where the character has been portayed in recent years across both mediums, would work for a more diverse and interesting playable

Cage? I cant think of many ways to make him different from another other strong guy on the roster. I dont know, give him chain attacks? Either way, he's rather tame for a series thats pretty over the top

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I think both would make for boring characters especially Cage who's power set is rather basic and covered. I'd much prefer Doctor Voodoo, Spectrum, Cloak (& Dagger) or Bishop although I know they all have low chances


Less likely to be picked but I prefer Bishop.

----------


## Za Waldo

> He's not merely a guy with wings. He has a shield and guns (if they draw inspiration from the MCU, which this game is doing). Then there's Red Wing for attacks and gadgets. If you limit yourself to his early appearances, there isnt much there, but an amagalm of where the character has been portayed in recent years across both mediums, would work for a more diverse and interesting playable
> 
> Cage? I cant think of many ways to make him different from another other strong guy on the roster. I dont know, give him chain attacks? Either way, he's rather tame for a series thats pretty over the top


Captain America Falcon is lame, and they wouldn't be using that version of him anyways; not while the real Captain America is there. Here's the thing about Falcon having guns, you can throw a rock in the Marvel Universe and hit better gun characters for a video game, or characters people would like to see more. You could make a whole fighting game out of the cooler gun characters Marvel has before arriving at Falcon.

Well, beside giving Cage an attack built around his origin where he explodes shit off him like Jin Saotome? Cage could have counters built around his undamageable skin. Could have a super armor mode. Could have moves along the lines of Antonov and Balrog.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'm still surprised that Kamala Khan is not in the base roster. Or has even been announced as DLC.


I'm not. She isn't a movie character. And while she is known among people that read comics, that group is pretty small these days. She isn't a big character, and she isn't interesting enough to be a weird pick like Blackheart, Shuma-Gorath, Taskmaster, Dormammu, and MODOK.

I can't really say I'm all that surprised that Hela and Mandarin aren't in the game, but given how they have been and will be in movies, it's a bit odd. Could say the same thing about Arnim Zola too. But new Ms. Marvel? I'm only surprised that anyone is surprised she isn't in the game. There's a whole mess of movie characters I'd expect before her.

----------


## Havok83

> Captain America Falcon is lame, and they wouldn't be using that version of him anyways; not while the real Captain America is there. Here's the thing about Falcon having guns, you can throw a rock in the Marvel Universe and hit better gun characters for a video game, or characters people would like to see more. You could make a whole fighting game out of the cooler gun characters Marvel has before arriving at Falcon.
> 
> Well, beside giving Cage an attack built around his origin where he explodes shit off him like Jin Saotome? Cage could have counters built around his undamageable skin. Could have a super armor mode. Could have moves along the lines of Antonov and Balrog.


Yawwwnnnn....sounds boring

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yawwwnnnn....sounds boring


Yeah, Falcon would be extremely boring.

----------


## Havok83

they both would be which was my original point

----------


## Kevinroc

> I'm not. She isn't a movie character. And while she is known among people that read comics, that group is pretty small these days. She isn't a big character, and she isn't interesting enough to be a weird pick like Blackheart, Shuma-Gorath, Taskmaster, Dormammu, and MODOK.
> 
> I can't really say I'm all that surprised that Hela and Mandarin aren't in the game, but given how they have been and will be in movies, it's a bit odd. Could say the same thing about Arnim Zola too. But new Ms. Marvel? I'm only surprised that anyone is surprised she isn't in the game. There's a whole mess of movie characters I'd expect before her.


We don't have any Inhumans in the base roster of this game. Or even strongly rumored as DLC.

Kamala Khan has already appeared in animation (Avengers: Ultron Revolution), and various Marvel games (Lego Marvel's Avengers, Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2, Marvel Avengers Academy, Marvel Future Fight, Marvel Contest of Champions, Marvel Heroes, etc.) She's hardly the most obscure character.

----------


## Za Waldo

> We don't have any Inhumans in the base roster of this game. Or even strongly rumored as DLC.
> 
> Kamala Khan has already appeared in animation (Avengers: Ultron Revolution), and various Marvel games (Lego Marvel's Avengers, Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2, Marvel Avengers Academy, Marvel Future Fight, Marvel Contest of Champions, Marvel Heroes, etc.) She's hardly the most obscure character.


She's like five or six down on the list of Inhumans that would make it in. Given that the Inhumans aren't a movie, and nobody really cares all that strongly about them, it's not too surprising there aren't any Inhumans in the game, or talks of them a DLC. This game has a grand total of one Marvel character who isn't in some way related to the Marvel movies.

Nobody watches those cartoons, so the same point as the comic book thing still stands. They aren't like X-Men or Spider-Man running on '90s Fox Saturday morning, or even the Marvel stuff that ran on Nickelodeon; nobody really watches Disney XD.

I can't even really tell what the point of bring those games up is. They all have tons of characters. Im looking it up right now, Future Fight wiki page says it's got 135 characters right now. Says Contest of Champions has 103. And this IGN thing says LEGO Marvel Super Heroes has 155 Marvel characters. You know, if this game had 100 Marvel characters I'm sure she'd probably be there then, maybe, but it doesn't. Also seems like a weird point to make given she didn't even show up in Future Fight until like a year after it released, who all was in that game before they added her?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope Squirrel Girl makes it to DLC.  :Smile:

----------


## Za Waldo

Squirrel Girl would have been fun back in MvC3, six years ago. But I'm over her now. There's so many cooler characters they could put in than her. She isn't even really the most fun of the weird Marvel characters they could pick.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Immortal Weapon

> No, people complained about the roster after release because it wasn't large enough to support the type of game it was. The characters also just didn't have the same energy as the 2D series, and the gameplay was made even simpler, which I'm sure added to the burnout coming quicker with that game.


I was following MvC3 from day one of the announcement. Some of the roster complaints range from not having the roster count of MvC2, old favorites not coming back (Mega Man fans being the most vocal), inclusion of characters people have never heard of, etc. I don't know what burn out you talking about as the game as lasted for 6 years.




> Also, it's funny you bring up MVC2, because they could have had a bigger roster than that game this time by doing the exact same thing that game did. Maybe this is a good time to also point out that Capcom created more new characters for MVC2 than they are for this game. That game got 9 new characters. This one is only getting 6.


I'm not bothered by the lack of new characters like most people are. Returning cast of MvC3 got new stuff and it's nice seeing the lesser utilized characters get a second chance.




> You're right, roster size wouldn't really be a valid complaint with, say, KoF XIV. It was with MVC3, and it sure as hell is with this new one.


Roster size don't matter period. I have Skullgirls which is also a tag game and that game launched with 8 characters. Character variety will matter more than making the character select screen look like a mugen game.




> This game switched engines (needlessly) but they're still using a lot of stuff they already created for the Marvel vs Capcom 3 games. Changing the mechanics, the button layout, adding the Infinite Stone system...that shit ain't time consuming. They had to do that stuff for the Marvel vs Capcom games and the Capcom vs SNK games too. Those games were all four button fighters, the characters they took from fighting games  came from six button fighters. Capcom vs SNK 2 comes out a year after the first one and adds the whole 6 Groove fighting system into the series, which isn't too unlike this Infinite Stone system. UMVC3 came out the exact same year as MvC3 and that game added that Heroes and Heralds mode were you can give your characters stuff like a parry. You might think the under the hood takes a lot of time, but it does not


Nothing about game development isn't time consuming. It will take a lot of time to get all things things to work in a matter they are suppose to. The Infinite stones alone took a lot of time to balance properly with what they allow you to do and it essentially replacing a third character for this game. Most of Infinite cast come from MvC3, a game where every character had three normals and a dedicated launcher button (imo was dumb). Those characters will need new normals for the new layout. Arthur for instance had no kick normals in MvC3. In Infinite he has them now as shield wipes. Heroes and Heralds mode in UMvC3 wasn't available at the game's launch. It was a free update that was added later. 




> You know how people are like: Why is this character from UMVC3 here and not that one, why did they bring these ones back but leave these characters out? Well, if this game had _everyone_ from UMVC3 that wouldn't even be a topic people _could_ have. No one would be wondering why Nemesis is there over Wesker, because they'd both be there.


It's easy to see why Nemesis got in over Wesker. Nemesis fulfills a gameplay role. He's the big body type for the Capcom side of the roster. Wesker isn't that.  




> The bad reaction to the game started rolling because in a drought of information it was leaked that there'd only be 28 characters in the game, with only 8 not being taken from UMvC3. Now this changed, as we have two more characters on release, with Monster Hunter and Ant-Man nowhere to be found. This is just a guess, but if that leaked info was this game had all 50 characters from UMvC3, plus even just nine new characters, (although it seems like they should at least be adding as many new characters as UMVC3 did to MvC3) I'm thinking the reaction would have been a bit more positive going into the other stuff.


Infomation droughts isn't a new thing. Injustice 2 went 8 months without no new information after the Harley and Deadshot reveals. We didn't hear thing about the game again until 3 months before release. The game started to explode with information.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> 


Loving Jedah's hypercombo.  :Smile:

----------


## Kevinroc

> She's like five or six down on the list of Inhumans that would make it in. Given that the Inhumans aren't a movie, and nobody really cares all that strongly about them, it's not too surprising there aren't any Inhumans in the game, or talks of them a DLC. This game has a grand total of one Marvel character who isn't in some way related to the Marvel movies.
> 
> Nobody watches those cartoons, so the same point as the comic book thing still stands. They aren't like X-Men or Spider-Man running on '90s Fox Saturday morning, or even the Marvel stuff that ran on Nickelodeon; nobody really watches Disney XD.
> 
> I can't even really tell what the point of bring those games up is. They all have tons of characters. Im looking it up right now, Future Fight wiki page says it's got 135 characters right now. Says Contest of Champions has 103. And this IGN thing says LEGO Marvel Super Heroes has 155 Marvel characters. You know, if this game had 100 Marvel characters I'm sure she'd probably be there then, maybe, but it doesn't. Also seems like a weird point to make given she didn't even show up in Future Fight until like a year after it released, who all was in that game before they added her?


Sure, Ghost Rider and Nova were in the last game, but given that they're here, I don't think the MCU connection is quite as pronounced as some would have us think. Otherwise Loki, Vision, and Winter Soldier would have had way more priority (even if they end up being the next batch of DLC characters). And we're rumored to get Venom and maybe even Green Goblin, who are not the villains of the MCU Spidey film.

All I'm saying is, if we're looking at non-X, POC heroes, I'd keep an eye out for Ms. Marvel.

----------


## KCJ506

> I was following MvC3 from day one of the announcement. Some of the roster complaints range from not having the roster count of MvC2, old favorites not coming back (Mega Man fans being the most vocal), *inclusion of characters people have never heard of*, etc. I don't know what burn out you talking about as the game as lasted for 6 years.


Funny thing is, people were complaining about characters like Captain Commando and Jin not returning in MVC3 and I bet the majority of them had never heard of them before their MVC inclusions. Especially Jin since Cyberbots only had a limited release in US arcades and the console version didn't even get released in the US until 2011.

Hell people were also complaining the original MVC2 characters not coming back.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I was sad about Jin and Captain Commando not being in MvC3 since they were some of my mains since they got in (especially Jin) but I knew their inclusion was a longshot.  I think anyone old enough to have grown up playing in arcades at least knew who Captain Commando was.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

> I was following MvC3 from day one of the announcement. Some of the roster complaints range from not having the roster count of MvC2, old favorites not coming back (Mega Man fans being the most vocal), inclusion of characters people have never heard of, etc. I don't know what burn out you talking about as the game as lasted for 6 years.


Hey, cool, I was following it too. 

I wouldn't say it lasted 6 years, that's just how long it's been between games. If your talking about tournaments, so what? They'll play it because it's the latest iteration. Tournament players talk shit on the new Street Fighter and they still play it. But normal people




> I'm not bothered by the lack of new characters like most people are. Returning cast of MvC3 got new stuff and it's nice seeing the lesser utilized characters get a second chance.


Yeah, well, you're in a vast minority. Given that Capcom is trying to sell a game, having the majority of people being unhappy with the product isn't really where they want to be before release.





> Roster size don't matter period. I have Skullgirls which is also a tag game and that game launched with 8 characters. Character variety will matter more than making the character select screen look like a mugen game.


 You're right, roster size doesn't matter, nobody cares about it, that's why Skullgirls became one of the biggest fighting games of all-time. People have also been so unhappy with this games roster and the size of it because it doesn't matter at all.

Hey, guess what you can get with more character? More character variety. I know, it's shocking. This point your trying to make is a really bad one, because more characters doesn't mean there has to be less character variety. If this game had released with everyone from UMvC3, and they were just added the small handful of characters they are here, it'd have more character variety than this game has.





> Nothing about game development isn't time consuming. It will take a lot of time to get all things things to work in a matter they are suppose to. The Infinite stones alone took a lot of time to balance properly with what they allow you to do and it essentially replacing a third character for this game. Most of Infinite cast come from MvC3, a game where every character had three normals and a dedicated launcher button (imo was dumb). Those characters will need new normals for the new layout. Arthur for instance had no kick normals in MvC3. In Infinite he has them now as shield wipes. Heroes and Heralds mode in UMvC3 wasn't available at the game's launch. It was a free update that was added later.


It's not time consuming in the way some of you are making it out to be. And it could have easily been less time consuming than they made it from themselves at first. I say at first because it seems that at some point Capcom may have just started taking whole character models and effects from the last game as opposed to just the rigs.

Again, the Infinite Stone system would not be a time consuming element to implement. I don't even understand how anyone can say this when one only needs to look at past Capcom games to see how quickly they've worked similar things out. Just looks at the Grooves system of Capcom vs SNK 2. That game added six gameplay systems that change the style of gameplay and turnaround between the games was a year...a little under a full year.

Changing button layouts isn't a time consuming thing either. MVC2 had to do this for everyone in the game that wasn't created for the game. They did it for like 47 characters and the game came out two years after the last one.

Are you trying to make some bad semantical point about Heroes and Heralds? Because you didn't actually refute what I said. I said UMVC3 came out the same year and added Heroes and Heralds. UMvC3 and the updated that added that mode both still same out in 2011, H&H coming out a month after the actual game.





> It's easy to see why Nemesis got in over Wesker. Nemesis fulfills a gameplay role. He's the big body type for the Capcom side of the roster. Wesker isn't that.


That's got to be the dumbest fucking explanation someone could probably come up with. Capcom has tons of big characters they could have filled such a role with if they felt they needed that on both sides. 

Likewise there's no one in the entire game at the moment that fills the role Wesker does, let along just the Capcom side.




> Infomation droughts isn't a new thing. Injustice 2 went 8 months without no new information after the Harley and Deadshot reveals. We didn't hear thing about the game again until 3 months before release. The game started to explode with information.


This game comes out next month and it still feels like we're in the middle of an information drought. The way this game has been handled is not normal. The point was also that Capcom has done nothing, not a thing, to help themselves during all this time. Capcom has done nothing at all to mitigate the bad reaction to the game. They could have spent the last 15 weeks showing off a Marvel and Capcom character, showing off how the old characters have changed, showing off how some seem to have little secret thing...but they've done nothing. We should have been getting character trailers for this game in like June. We should have been getting in-depth videos about how the new tag system works, and exactly how the different stones work.

----------


## Havok83

What else are people expecting them to reveal? We pretty much know all details about the game that needs to be known

----------


## Za Waldo

> What else are people expecting them to reveal? We pretty much know all details about the game that needs to be known


We still don't really know what all the chances they've made to past characters. Do we even know the circumstances under which Ryu goes Evil Ryu during his Shin Shoryuken? Do we know if other characters have such moves? Do we know everyone's moves? Capcom has really done nothing to showcase anything. We know shit because people going to where Capcom is showing the game off report bits and pieces they discover while plays the demos. But this shit is all stuff Capcom could have shown off themselves. We probably know only slightly more than we knew from the data mined leak list from June.

One of those Max video talks about how long it took him to figure out how to do something with the tag mechanic. That shouldn't have been a thing that happened, it should have been clearly demonstrated in a video by Capcom. There's stuff the new tag system lets you do that should have been shown off by Capcom.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Feels like Capcom is doing this game begrudgingly at this point, since leaks and fan reports have done most of the intel over the past few months. Not to mention the fact that it feels like it needs some additional work but Marvel and Capcom won't let it be delayed out of fear of competing against the already more popular DBFZ now.

----------


## Sensational C

Since we know all the stones functions I'm going to guess Reality, with its various projectiles, and Soul having life steal and two characters at once, will be tied for the most popular, mind in third for super spammers, with time and space tied for fourth for rushdown and grappler teams, and power sixth for combo starers/extenders.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Feels like Capcom is doing this game begrudgingly at this point, since leaks and fan reports have done most of the intel over the past few months. Not to mention the fact that it feels like it needs some additional work but Marvel and Capcom won't let it be delayed out of fear of competing against the already more popular DBFZ now.


It not getting delayed wouldn't have anything to do with DBFZ. This was looking like it needed a delay months before DBFZ was a thing. It'd likely just come down to contract stuff with Marvel.

----------


## Havok83

> We still don't really know what all the chances they've made to past characters. *Do we even know the circumstances under which Ryu goes Evil Ryu during his Shin Shoryuken?* Do we know if other characters have such moves? Do we know everyone's moves? Capcom has really done nothing to showcase anything. We know shit because people going to where Capcom is showing the game off report bits and pieces they discover while plays the demos. But this shit is all stuff Capcom could have shown off themselves. We probably know only slightly more than we knew from the data mined leak list from June.
> 
> One of those Max video talks about how long it took him to figure out how to do something with the tag mechanic. That shouldn't have been a thing that happened, it should have been clearly demonstrated in a video by Capcom. There's stuff the new tag system lets you do that should have been shown off by Capcom.


Is that really necesary? We know all the launch characters, modes and new mechanics. I dont think every minute detail about individual characters needs to be spelled out before its released. Part of the fun is learning them as I try them

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Do we even know the circumstances under which Ryu goes Evil Ryu during his Shin Shoryuken?


Isn't that just his new Level 3?




> . Capcom has tons of big characters they could have filled such a role with if they felt they needed that on both sides.


Takes less effort to adjust Nemesis than to make another big guy from scratch.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Isn't that just his new Level 3?


It seems he doesn't always go Evil Ryu when you do it. It sounds like it only happens under certain circumstances. Whether or not it's just having low life or something, I don't know; haven't heard anything about it since it was first shown, and to the best of my knowledge Capcom hasn't ever said anything about it.




> Takes less effort to adjust Nemesis than to make another big guy from scratch.


The original point had to do with Wesker and Nemesis. They said Nemesis was there because he fills a role on the Capcom side. But nobody in the game fills the role Wesker does, so the same point could be made for him too. Likewise, the same point you're making now also applies to Wesker as he's from the last game too. People generally like Wesker more now than Nemesis, and they really liked Wesker in UMVC3 more than Nemesis; it's a very odd choice that Nemesis is the RE villain from the last game they went with. Also, given how utterly lazy this games roster is, maybe something taking less effort isn't the best excuse. If they wanted a big Resident Evil character they should've just created a new one, put William Birkin or Ustanak in. If William Birkin was the giant Nemesis-ish character people would have been flipping out...in a good way, not the way they did when they saw Nemesis was the returning RE villain and not Wesker.




> Is that really necesary? We know all the launch characters, modes and new mechanics. I dont think every minute detail about individual characters needs to be spelled out before its released. Part of the fun is learning them as I try them


Yes, it's necessary, they should show off the game. Given how completely disappointed people have been with the game, _maybe_ they should be showing off shit that gets people hyped.

We've know all the characters since the data mine leak in June. We don't really know more about them now then we knew from looking at a printout of names. I don't really fell like anyone needs to go into why that's a problem.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> The original point had to do with Wesker and Nemesis. They said Nemesis was there because he fills a role on the Capcom side. But nobody in the game fills the role Wesker does, so the same point could be made for him too. Likewise, the same point you're making now also applies to Wesker as he's from the last game too. People generally like Wesker more now than Nemesis, and they really liked Wesker in UMVC3 more than Nemesis; it's a very odd choice that Nemesis is the RE villain from the last game they went with. Also, given how utterly lazy this games roster is, maybe something taking less effort isn't the best excuse. If they wanted a big Resident Evil character they should've just created a new one, put William Birkin or Ustanak in. If William Birkin was the giant Nemesis-ish character people would have been flipping out...in a good way, not the way they did when they saw Nemesis was the returning RE villain and not Wesker.


I'm not defending Wesker's exclusion.  You said it yourself, this roster is pretty lazy, they're not going to create a new big guy from scratch when they can slap Nemesis back in there and call it a day.

It doesn't make sense to put in Firebrand over Vergil either (and I say this as someone who loved Gargoyle's Quest/Demon's Crest growing up), especially if there's a demon faction in the storyline.  At this point, I'm pretty sure that the only reason characters like Wesker and Vergil aren't in the game is so Capcom can sell them as DLC later.  There's no way they don't know how popular those two are.




> Yes, it's necessary, they should show off the game. Given how completely disappointed people have been with the game, maybe they should be showing off shit that gets people hyped.


Yeah, MvC:I has seen a bit of a positive shift in perception over the past month or so and it's purely because of guys like Maximilian and other guys on YouTube showing off and breaking down the game more than Capcom's bothered to do.  Come to think of it, has Capcom even explained how Infinity Gems (one of the big new mechanics of the game) actually work?  It seems like even basic stuff like that has to come from a third party.  Quite different from having Seth Killian constantly showing off MvC3 as it developed.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'm not defending Wesker's exclusion.  You said it yourself, this roster is pretty lazy, they're not going to create a new big guy from scratch when they can slap Nemesis back in there and call it a day.


My point is that posters original point for why Nemesis would be there over Wesker was a very bad one. Their point was that he's there over Wesker because he fills a roll the Capcom side is missing otherwise. But, Wesker fills a role the game is missing otherwise, so their point was pretty flimsy.

I mean look, if they felt the Capcom side also really needed a big guy they could have just put them both in, because unlike Wesker over Nemesis, Nemesis over Wesker just seems kind of weird. They also could have used one of the new characters spots (if more than _six_ new characters was too much for them) to have added a big character as opposed to some other one.




> It doesn't make sense to put in Firebrand over Vergil either (and I say this as someone who loved Gargoyle's Quest/Demon's Crest growing up), especially if there's a demon faction in the storyline.  At this point, I'm pretty sure that the only reason characters like Wesker and Vergil aren't in the game is so Capcom can sell them as DLC later.  There's no way they don't know how popular those two are.


I think Firebrand actually may have gotten a bit more play than Vergil, but I'm not actually sure. If you're trying to hit as many series as possible then Firebrand does make sense. Now, what people will point out is that it doesn't  make sense for both Arthur and Firebrand to be there. Me personally, I'd rather them both over Vergil, but that's just me.

I do wonder if the opening of Demon's Crest will be worked into this game. Funnily enough it lines up pretty fucking well for a crossover with Marvel that has Infinity Gems in it. He could also easily fell the Akuma type roll.

----------


## KCJ506

> I'm not defending Wesker's exclusion.  You said it yourself, this roster is pretty lazy, they're not going to create a new big guy from scratch when they can slap Nemesis back in there and call it a day.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to put in Firebrand over Vergil either (and I say this as someone who loved Gargoyle's Quest/Demon's Crest growing up), especially if there's a demon faction in the storyline.  At this point, I'm pretty sure that the only reason characters like Wesker and Vergil aren't in the game is so Capcom can sell them as DLC later.  There's no way they don't know how popular those two are.



It's been speculated that they chose characters like Nemesis and Firebrand because they needed some characters to use as grunts for the story. Which is actually pretty insulting to both characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It's been speculated that they chose characters like Nemesis and Firebrand because they needed some characters to use as grunts for the story. Which is actually pretty insulting to both characters.


I don't really see it. We've already seen they've created lowly grunt characters specifically for the game; they're in that story mode demo, seem to take shit from Taskmaster. If they're playing off Firebrand's Demon's Crest opening he's basically an Akuma type character that'll be looking for the stones here like he was looking for the the stones there. Nemesis will probably just be the big AIMBRELLA boss, (unless there's a big story mode MODOK) maybe there'll be some random story mode AIM underling to fight, or maybe they'll take some Frank zombies and give them some moves.

Guess they could have weaker Red Arremers as random enemies or something.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The more popular characters are going to be DLCs.


But still, the worst initial roster.

----------


## Za Waldo

> The more popular characters are going to be DLCs.
> 
> 
> But still, the worst initial roster.


This about the Wesker thing? I don't know, UMvC3 characters as DLC seems like kind of a hard sell. You think people didn't like this games roster being mostly made up reused UMVC3 characters? Imagine the reaction when they've got to pay five bucks a pop for reused UMvC3 characters. And you've got to pay, they've already said that unlike SF4 you won't to able to earn DLC by playing the game. If they start rolling out what's left of the UMVC3 characters as the DLC (all of which should be free) people will be pissed off.

----------


## Havok83

and do you think Capcom cares? People are already pissed and have been for quite some time when it comes to their DLC practices, yet they dont change

----------


## Za Waldo

> and do you think Capcom cares? People are already pissed and have been for quite some time when it comes to their DLC practices, yet they dont change


They should given they're trying to sell shit.

----------


## Havok83

> They should given they're trying to sell shit.


Unfortunately they dont. Capcom adopted anti-consumer practices a long time ago. They wouldnt continue with their off putting DLC if it didnt sell. They dont care if people are pissed as long as they are able to sell to a core that keeps them profitable and they do

----------


## CraigTheCylon

> They should given they're trying to sell shit.


Except they still _will_ sell.

That's the infuriating part here; Capcom know full well they don't have to listen because these games were guaranteed successes on name alone.  _Street Fighter_ and _MvC_ are the top dogs of fighting games, have been for ages, and it'll take another 10 years (at least) of continuous cocking-up from Capcom before the bloom fades from their name value enough that serious changes will need to be made.  In the meantime, if they can nickel-and-dime their titles to death while only pissing off a fraction of their audience - and they know that most of said fraction will still buy the games anyway! - they don't see the necessity in spending resources being better.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Except they still _will_ sell.
> 
> That's the infuriating part here; Capcom know full well they don't have to listen because these games were guaranteed successes on name alone.  _Street Fighter_ and _MvC_ are the top dogs of fighting games, have been for ages, and it'll take another 10 years (at least) of continuous cocking-up from Capcom before the bloom fades from their name value enough that serious changes will need to be made.  In the meantime, if they can nickel-and-dime their titles to death while only pissing off a fraction of their audience - and they know that most of said fraction will still buy the games anyway! - they don't see the necessity in spending resources being better.


Added to the annoying fact that it basically holds any chance of a well done solo Marvel fighting game on consoles hostile, since no doubt Capcom can release this, get whatever response it receives and then wait another six to seven years or longer for a new one, knowing that the nostalgia of the original games will always bring back certain fans and the evo pro community to sell this new attempt. All the while Injustice can successfully treat the DC fans right and give them a decent fighting experience with their favorite characters.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Nah man. NRS games have short lifespan, and the animations are wonky. 

Not to mention balance wise they make capcom look like god. 

Or the overabundance of guest characters(Pack 2 of IJ2 has two guest characters). 

Sure the new VR capture technology solved NRS's problem of can't make female faces. 

But at the end of the day they have just as bad DLC practices, worse balance, and animations are wonky.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> This about the Wesker thing? I don't know, UMvC3 characters as DLC seems like kind of a hard sell. You think people didn't like this games roster being mostly made up reused UMVC3 characters? Imagine the reaction when they've got to pay five bucks a pop for reused UMvC3 characters. And you've got to pay, they've already said that unlike SF4 you won't to able to earn DLC by playing the game. If they start rolling out what's left of the UMVC3 characters as the DLC (all of which should be free) people will be pissed off.



DLC is not an excuse for having a bad initial roster.

It's not just about including the more popular characters on the initial roster but putting a balance to it. Hello, there are no black characters on the initial roster and only 4  female characters? no X-men as well.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Except they still _will_ sell.
> 
> That's the infuriating part here; Capcom know full well they don't have to listen because these games were guaranteed successes on name alone.  _Street Fighter_ and _MvC_ are the top dogs of fighting games, have been for ages, and it'll take another 10 years (at least) of continuous cocking-up from Capcom before the bloom fades from their name value enough that serious changes will need to be made.  In the meantime, if they can nickel-and-dime their titles to death while only pissing off a fraction of their audience - and they know that most of said fraction will still buy the games anyway! - they don't see the necessity in spending resources being better.


Here's the thing, they don't.  Capcom was aiming for something like 2 million sales when Street Fighter 5 came out, it's been 2 years and I still don't think that's a number they've hit. Capcom haven't been the top dogs in fighting games for ages. People will still buy it, but it's not going to be some huge giant seller; especially after what's basically just been 9 months of bad publicity.




> DLC is not an excuse for having a bad initial roster.
> 
> It's not just about including the more popular characters on the initial roster but putting a balance to it. *Hello, there are no black characters on the initial roster and only 4  female characters?* no X-men as well.


I don't really care. When I think of game balance I'm not really thinking of that superficial element. There's no Puerto Ricans. No Indians of either kind. Where are all the Hawaiians? It's a topic they could have easily avoided...maybe, but it's also a fairly stupid pointless topic none the less.

----------


## Havok83

> Here's the thing, they don't.  Capcom was aiming for something like 2 million sales when Street Fighter 5 came out, it's been 2 years and I still don't think that's a number they've hit. Capcom haven't been the top dogs in fighting games for ages. People will still buy it, but it's not going to be some huge giant seller; especially after what's basically just been 9 months of bad publicity.


Their DLC sell and its how they make money on the backend. They dont simply go for initial based game sales to make a profit

----------


## Za Waldo

> Their DLC sell and its how they make money on the backend. They dont simply go for initial based game sales to make a profit


The bigger the base the more people they have to sell DLC to. I also don't think we have any numbers for how well their SF5 DLC does, but that's also something you can get without paying money.

----------


## Havok83

> *The bigger the base the more people they have to sell DLC to*. I also don't think we have any numbers for how well their SF5 DLC does, but that's also something you can get without paying money.


that may have been true but whats done is done. New game sales arent where they are looking towards profits for this game. The DLC is one of the biggest money makers for it now. The premium costumes are hidden behind a paywall, as well as exclusive stages, and passes for tournament content. While you technically can earn currency to buy some of the other stuff, they've made prices high to encourage paying with real money

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> H
> I don't really care. When I think of game balance I'm not really thinking of that superficial element. There's no Puerto Ricans. No Indians of either kind. Where are all the Hawaiians? It's a topic they could have easily avoided...maybe, but it's also a fairly stupid pointless topic none the less.


But you should care. It's not a pointless point because if they care enough, then  people wouldn't have been describing the game as the having "worst" initial roster

----------


## RLAAMJR.

And the main boss doesnt look cool to be honest. Ultron-Sigma doesnt look cool.

----------


## Za Waldo

> that may have been true but whats done is done. New game sales arent where they are looking towards profits for this game. The DLC is one of the biggest money makers for it now. The premium costumes are hidden behind a paywall, as well as exclusive stages, and passes for tournament content. While you technically can earn currency to buy some of the other stuff, they've made prices high to encourage paying with real money


DLC is only a big money maker on games that sell well. If this game doesn't sell well, and it likely won't, its DLC won't do well.

You will not be able to earn currency to buy things in this game. They've already talked about this, for this game you have to pay for shit with real money.




> But you should care. It's not a pointless point because if they care enough, then  people wouldn't have been describing the game as the having "worst" initial roster


Not really, you're talking about some pointless checklist shit. The thing about that makes the initial roster so bad is that it's mostly bad up of reused past characters. Not that only 4 of the 30 characters are women, and that there aren't any black characters. Who really gives a shit if there aren't any black characters? There aren't a number of races, why to we feel the need to point out who there isn't this one specific one?

You could easily have a totally awesome roster of 30 characters  with no women, or even less women than this game has. The problem with this roster isn't that it's only got 4 women and no black characters l, it's that it's mostly just made up of UMVC3 characters l.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I believe that because they are going to add more characters through DLCs, it didnt matter to them how the initial roster would look like.

And again, their initial roster is clearly the worst.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope they reveal one dlc character included in the deluxe edition every week starting this week

----------


## Za Waldo

> I hope they reveal one dlc character included in the deluxe edition every week starting this week


Well, if they do that, they sure as hell cant do it with a trailer showing them working.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Well, if they do that, they sure as hell cant do it with a trailer showing them working.


18 Days to go and we'll finally know who the dlc characters are,  :Smile:

----------


## Za Waldo

I kind of don't even care. If I do ever get this game, and that's a pretty big if at this point, I sure as hell ain't shoveling out something like five or six bucks a pop to get a respectable looking lineup.

----------


## JediKage

Funny enough doesn't SMASH REIGN SUPREME in terms of fighting games.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Funny enough doesn't SMASH REIGN SUPREME in terms of fighting games.



Funnily enough because what CraigTheCylon said about Capcom being the top dogs?

I think they might be the biggest fighting games, if you want to call them fighting games. I'm fairly certain NetherRealm Studios stuff does quite a bit better than Capcoms. Pretty sure the same can be said of Tekken games too.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

editing my post because I was in a hurry.

Honestly, I am only still excited for MVCI because it is my favorite fighting game ever. I guess no matter what, I willstill continue to support the game and most especially if Storm will be in the game. So if Storm will be a DLC character, I would definitely promote the game more than what I'm doing right now.  :Smile:

----------


## shades of eternity

after watching defenders, I think I know whom I want as additional dlc: Madame Gao (marvel netflix)  :Big Grin: 

Make a cross between jill (mv2) with the ability to summon mooks and dan's fireball, give her an acidic tongue and give her teamup moves and I think it could be awesome.

heck you don't have to worry about the x-embargo either.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Is this going to be a big issue? https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...s-it-might-be/

----------


## Havok83

> after watching defenders, I think I know whom I want as additional dlc: Madame Gao (marvel netflix) 
> 
> Make a cross between jill (mv2) with the ability to summon mooks and dan's fireball, give her an acidic tongue and give her teamup moves and I think it could be awesome.
> 
> heck you don't have to worry about the x-embargo either.


Id say the chances of that happening are slim to none

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Id say the chances of that happening are slim to none


Actually, the chances are zero.

----------


## Turlast

It's amazing to see how shitty the marketing has been for this game. Capcom has decided to just be quiet for 90% of this game's existence.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It's amazing to see how shitty the marketing has been for this game. Capcom has decided to just be quiet for 90% of this game's existence.


They're trying to build a momentum. Hahaha.  :Smile:

----------


## CIA

They wasted all of the marketing budget on that Ultron Sigma statue.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

If there was any logical alternate character costume for this game then it would have to be Agent May for Chun-Li.

----------


## Za Waldo

> If there was any logical alternate character costume for this game then it would have to be Agent May for Chun-Li.


No, that wouldn't make any logical sense at all. Chun-Li in one of those blue SHIELD jumpsuits would make sense, and it'd be a fun crossover type of alt for a Street Fighter character that's an INTERPOL agent. But Agent May don't make no sense as an alt, makes even less sense because who gives a shit about that character anyways? Chin-Li has her own alts, and there are Capcom characters it'd be fun if they did her up as for an alt, but some MCU character from a show people aren't watching would be a dumb thing to do.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It's amazing to see how shitty the marketing has been for this game. Capcom has decided to just be quiet for 90% of this game's existence.


Hey now, they haven't talked about it that much.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I would love to see Storm in Chun-Li's costume.  :Smile:

----------


## Turlast

> Hey now, they haven't talked about it that much.


Funny how I was debating on whether 98% would've made more sense.

Seriously, for a game they're expecting to sell 2 million, they sure haven't been doing much convincing. Outside of that half-assed exhibition showcasing Jedah, Capcom hasn't even uploaded an official match. I don't understand this company at all. I'm actually excited for the battle system, but everything else is just awful. Not looking forward to the shit-load of DLC, either.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> No, that wouldn't make any logical sense at all. Chun-Li in one of those blue SHIELD jumpsuits would make sense, and it'd be a fun crossover type of alt for a Street Fighter character that's an INTERPOL agent. *But Agent May don't make no sense as an alt,* makes even less sense because who gives a shit about that character anyways? Chin-Li has her own alts, and there are Capcom characters it'd be fun if they did her up as for an alt, but some MCU character from a show people aren't watching would be a dumb thing to do.


Gonna assume you've never seen the Street Fighter movie then.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

If you're posting here, then you're all excited.  :Smile:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope Marvel and Capcom can give us a guess dlc. I want Mai Shiranui to be in this game.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> If you're posting here, then you're all excited.




It's more the desire to see us finally get a solo Marvel fighting game and lament the fact this is likely going to put a kibosh in that with all the issues it has.

----------


## CIA

> If you're posting here, then you're all excited.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Gonna assume you've never seen the Street Fighter movie then.


I have, I just don't think about it ever.




> I hope Marvel and Capcom can give us a guess dlc. I want Mai Shiranui to be in this game.


If we get guest characters, I'm hoping more for stuff that makes sense with them. Aliens, Predators, someone from one of Capcom's Dungeons and Dragons games, Red Sonja, an original Transformers, some Marvel GI Joe like Snake Eyes, Scrooge McDuck, Aladdin, ROM: Spaceknight, some JoJo characters, maybe like Dr. Fessenden or something. 



There's a lot of fun they could have with guest characters just build around the idea of stuff Marvel and Capcom have worked on but don't actually own. Probably about the only way they could do guest characters without fanboys bitching about it, as they'd actually be linked to Marvel or Capcom in some way.

----------


## CIA

The only acceptable guest character is Donald the Duck using the barrel armor from Magical Quest 3

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I have, I just don't think about it ever.


Then you should know Ming-Na Wen who plays Agent May played Chun-Li in that movie.

----------


## Havok83

Dont worry. Za Waldo exists to be negative about anything people post in here

----------


## Xero Kaiser

In all fairness, nobody thinks about the Street Fighter movie unless it's time to make fun of it again.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> In all fairness, nobody thinks about the Street Fighter movie unless it's time to make fun of it again.


Ey Bison was a beast in that. You dont f*** with Gomez Adams

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Ey Bison was a beast in that. You dont f*** with Gomez Adams


OF COURSE! The day M Bison graced your village was the most important day of your lives, but for him... it was Tuesday.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Then you should know Ming-Na Wen who plays Agent May played Chun-Li in that movie.


Yeah, but it would still be lame. SHIELD agent Chun-Li in comic book blue SHIELD jumpsuit would be cool. A total Agent May replacement of Chun-Li is like why should anyone care? Agent May isn't even cool looking. You're talking about cosmetic DLC that'd be boring looking that's here solely as an in-joke for the handful of people that like the 1994 Street Fighter movie ironically enough to pay to make Chun-Li look like a character from a show people don't even watch anymore. Alternatively a better DLC would just be her red dress from Street Fighter the movie, that way your target audience for the DLC isn't the surely very small group of people that would buy AoS Chun-li DLC  as a joke because the actress is the same in both things.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

So excited because on the release date, we will know the 4 dlc characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

So in "Things Capcom could have shown off in a character trailer, but some random person came across playing a demo build" news, Firebrand can shot his fireball into his tornado to make fire pillar.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> So excited because on the release date, we will know the 4 dlc characters.


We already know who they are - Venom, Winter Soldier, Lady and a female Monster Hunter.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Can't wait to get my hands on this next week.

----------


## Za Waldo

> We already know who they are - Venom, Winter Soldier, Lady and a female Monster Hunter.


Was Lady in the data mining leak, or is that a guess because of her weapon missing from DMC3 Dante now? I don't remember her being there.

I'm wondering if Venom is even what people originally thought it would be now that we've seen the story mode has a giant Venom monster story exclusive character.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> We already know who they are - Venom, Winter Soldier, Lady and a female Monster Hunter.


Im hoping for Storm and Wolverine.  :Smile:

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Pretty sure that X-Men won't be in the first round of DLC and will be saved for next year, assuming this game lasts that long.

There was a post on Redditt suggesting that these are in development characters for DLC... Wolverine, Star-Lord, Green Goblin, Venom, Ms. Marvel, Doctor Doom, Asura, Lady, Captain Commando, Vergil, Regina, Nina and Deis / Bleu. We'll probably need to take that with a pinch of salt though.

https://np.reddit.com/r/Kappa/commen...cd&sh=cc35da11

----------


## Captain M

> Pretty sure that X-Men won't be in the first round of DLC and will be saved for next year, assuming this game lasts that long.
> 
> There was a post on Redditt suggesting that these are in development characters for DLC... Wolverine, Star-Lord, Green Goblin, Venom, Ms. Marvel, Doctor Doom, Asura, Lady, Captain Commando, Vergil, Regina, Nina and Deis / Bleu. We'll probably need to take that with a pinch of salt though.
> 
> https://np.reddit.com/r/Kappa/commen...cd&sh=cc35da11


Too many female characters to be true

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## KCJ506

> Pretty sure that X-Men won't be in the first round of DLC and will be saved for next year, assuming this game lasts that long.
> 
> There was a post on Redditt suggesting that these are in development characters for DLC... Wolverine, Star-Lord, Green Goblin, Venom, Ms. Marvel, Doctor Doom, Asura, Lady, Captain Commando, Vergil, Regina, Nina and Deis / Bleu. We'll probably need to take that with a pinch of salt though.
> 
> https://np.reddit.com/r/Kappa/commen...cd&sh=cc35da11


That "leak" also claims that an updated version of Street Fighter 5 will give out four added characters for free. I'll only believe it if that actually turns out not be fake. Which I have a strong feeling that it is.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The final boss of arcade mode

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> The final boss of arcade mode


Not liking thw final boss looks.

----------


## wjowski

What's with all the Versus games having lame final bosses?  They need to take some notes from SNK.

----------


## Za Waldo

They should have made that boss move around like some big version of MODOK. Yami can move around in Tatsunoko vs Capcom, and that character is probably about the same size.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Im hoping for Storm and Wolverine.


If you're going to get it on PC, maybe wait a while, see how long it takes for people to rip what's left of the MVC3 characters out of that game and mod them into this.



> The final boss of arcade mode


And it's gone now.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Jedah would have been a better final boss.

----------


## Za Waldo

Him and Dormammu do seem like they'd have made more sense as the big bosses. Jedah's whole thing in Darkstalkers 3 was he was trying to pull worthy Darkstalkers into a new pocket dimension. Could have been Jedah and the Beyonder or something.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Him and Dormammu do seem like they'd have made more sense as the big bosses. Jedah's whole thing in Darkstalkers 3 was he was trying to pull worthy Darkstalkers into a new pocket dimension. Could have been Jedah and the Beyonder or something.


Ultron-Sigma character doesn't look cool but I was expecting he would be as a final boss. But their concept of a final boss having a large head felt like a children's game. A joke.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Ultron-Sigma character doesn't look cool but I was expecting he would be as a final boss. But their concept of a final boss having a large head felt like a children's game. A joke.


Children have no place in comic books related media, this is adult business.

The problem isn't how he looks, it's that he doesn't move around. He should be moving like a normal character, but instead he's just in the corner of the stage like he's one of those full screen bosses. Not really sure why they didn't make him like a normal character, he isn't so huge that he shouldn't be about to move.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Children have no place in comic books related media, this is adult business.
> 
> The problem isn't how he looks, it's that he doesn't move around. He should be moving like a normal character, but instead he's just in the corner of the stage like he's one of those full screen bosses. Not really sure why they didn't make him like a normal character, he isn't so huge that he shouldn't be about to move.



cos it isn't 3d

----------


## Za Waldo

> cos it isn't 3d


I don't even know what you're trying to say here. The model? Yeah it is. The gameplay? It wouldn't need to be.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Children have no place in comic books related media, this is adult business.
> 
> The problem isn't how he looks, it's that he doesn't move around. He should be moving like a normal character, but instead he's just in the corner of the stage like he's one of those full screen bosses. Not really sure why they didn't make him like a normal character, he isn't so huge that he shouldn't be about to move.


I like it. It feels like a final boss fight from the Mega Man X games. Seeing how Sigma is half the boss it's fitting.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I like it. It feels like a final boss fight from the Mega Man X games. Seeing how Sigma is half the boss it's fitting.


I like how it looks, I just wish it moved. If they were going to do one of those big  background bosses they could have went a lot crazier with it...and bigger. But this looks like it should be able to move around like a normal character.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Carol has a PS4 exclusive costume

----------


## Havok83

that was known and shown months ago. Kind of lame as there are so many iconic looks they could have gone with. Her classic Ms. Marvel or even her current Captain Marvel one (puzzling why its not in here) would have been better

----------


## Sensational C

I like that casual Carol look going full aviator.

----------


## Za Waldo

> that was known and shown months ago. Kind of lame as there are so many iconic looks they could have gone with. Her classic Ms. Marvel or even her current Captain Marvel one (puzzling why its not in here) would have been better


It wasn't shown in motion. It's a PS4 exclusive anyways, so it isn't like it's be her only alt. Given how they're probably going to do DLC, I'm sure characters will have a number of different alts.

For the most part all the Marvel characters have original costumes too. It wasn't until the later characters started showing up that they were just in their normal comics look, which I wonder if it's like that because they just started ripping models from UMVC3. But the first ones they showed off, like everyone until they got to Nova is an original look. They're playing off of something they had before, but there's changes here and there that aren't the same. And the alt costumes for the Marvel characters push that even more than the default ones.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Copies of the game are out in the wild. If you live in New York go to the usual spots and you'll likely get it.

----------


## Za Waldo

Hey, it's the kind of trailers they should have started releasing back in May.

----------


## Za Waldo

They're from the Japanese side of the company. Wonder if they were wondering why the US side of things hadn't done this yet?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I assume they need to push it more to Japan since the Marvel characters aren't anything as popular as they are in the West.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Been watching Fchamp's streams of the game. He already found ToD combos with Dorm using the power stone infinity storm. 

Ghost Rider is riding dirty  :Stick Out Tongue: 
https://clips.twitch.tv/CarelessSillyJuiceTwitchRPG

----------


## Derek Metaltron

So info on the story and arcade modes have apparently leaked, Black Panther is both fightable and playable in story mode, confirming Capcom doing bull on disc DLC practice once again. Arcade mode also has no individual endings for any of the characters, effectively making it worthless as a mode (aside from apparently unlocking alternate costumes which are apparently just pallete swaps, you can even use Black Suit Spider-Man even though he appears in the story mode).

----------


## Immortal Weapon

According to this reddit leak the DLC characters are Sigma, Black Panther, Gill, Monster Hunter, Winter Soldier and Venom.
https://www.reddit.com/r/mvci/commen...ils_leakedall/

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Wasn't expecting Gill, but he's got a lot of badass moves so he could turn out pretty cool if that's legit.

----------


## Za Waldo

> So info on the story and arcade modes have apparently leaked, Black Panther is both fightable and playable in story mode, confirming Capcom doing bull on disc DLC practice once again. Arcade mode also has no individual endings for any of the characters, effectively making it worthless as a mode (aside from apparently unlocking alternate costumes which are apparently just pallete swaps, you can even use Black Suit Spider-Man even though he appears in the story mode).


Alternative costumes or just different colors?

----------


## Za Waldo

> I assume they need to push it more to Japan since the Marvel characters aren't anything as popular as they are in the West.


They need to push it here too. But I'm pretty sure unlike all past games this one is being handled by Capcom USA.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> They need to push it here too. But I'm pretty sure unlike all past games this one is being handled by Capcom USA.


Capcom USA doesn't have any studios. Their only western studio is in Vancouver and they develop the Dead Rising games. They are currently developing a new Puzzle Fighter game for mobile.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Capcom USA doesn't have any studios. Their only western studio is in Vancouver and they develop the Dead Rising games. They are currently developing a new Puzzle Fighter game for mobile.


I didn't say they're developing it, but they seem to be running the show on it. I'm pretty sure it's a Capcom USA production. That's the impression I've gotten from one of the interviews I saw, and that leaked video that got pulled down a few weeks back about plans for the game seemed to say as much too,.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I still feel 3 vs 3 s better.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Alternative costumes or just different colors?


Different colors apparently, though given we know alternate costumes do exist it might be a miscommunication, so we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I'm fine with the DLC characters. I hope the next DLC batch will be all women.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'm fine with the DLC characters. I hope the next DLC batch will be all women.


This seems like a funny joke.

Although there are some female characters I'd like to see make it in. But to theme the whole next batch as just women would seem kind of weird and dumb. You theme it all women, and you've also just basically burned through all the female characters that'd work as DLC without bring back MVC3 characters or dipping your toe into the X-Men. I mean, realistically who is there? There Hela, Black Widow, Medusa, Crystal, and maybe Squirrel Girl and Electra...maybe. After them if you want new characters that are woman that large amounts of people will likely pay money for you've got to go to the X-Men, and you've got to ask people to put down money for MVC3 characters like She-Hulk. And people may not want to pay extra money to get mostly finished characters, and if there's something Capcom doesn't want is doing more things with the game that piss people off. Side note, but I could easily see Crystal becoming a kind of Storm replacement.

This leak DLC info is kind of interesting because it feels just about equal parts real and bullshit. The list is just basically what we already know, plus the characters from that data mine that people assumed will be DLC, and Gill...who was revealed a while back this year to be a character the MVC3 team almost put in the that game. If real, I'm actually a tiny bit surprised Ant-Man isn't there. Word was originally that he'd be in the release roster, but if this leak is true he's not even showing up in the first round of DLC. Same kind of thing with Doctor Octopus. Word was they were working on him for the last game, which would mean they'd already have more work done on him then someone like Venom, so I'm kind of a bit surprised we seemingly still aren't seeing him yet.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Well, the first batch of DLC are all men and the roster clearly needs more ladies. So i think it's possible.

----------


## Havok83

> Well, the first batch of DLC are all men and the roster clearly needs more ladies. So i think it's possible.


Possible but I doubt they'd do it considering how uninspiring their choices are. I wouldnt be opposed to it though




> This seems like a funny joke.
> 
> Although there are some female characters I'd like to see make it in. But to theme the whole next batch as just women would seem kind of weird and dumb. You theme it all women, and you've also just basically burned through all the female characters that'd work as DLC without bring back MVC3 characters or dipping your toe into the X-Men. I mean, realistically who is there? There Hela, Black Widow, Medusa, Crystal, and maybe Squirrel Girl and Electra...maybe. After them if you want new characters that are woman that large amounts of people will likely pay money for you've got to go to the X-Men, and you've got to ask people to put down money for MVC3 characters like She-Hulk. And people may not want to pay extra money to get mostly finished characters, and if there's something Capcom doesn't want is doing more things with the game that piss people off. Side note, but I could easily see Crystal becoming a kind of Storm replacement.


you just listed more than 4 so clearly they wouldnt be burning through all possible females that would work. That doesnt even go into the MIA Capcom characters

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Didnt we get dlc costumes all women pack in umvc3?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

And the fact that we only have 4 ladies in the initial roster and all men on the first batch of dlc characters, it is highly possible we get a dlc batch all women

----------


## Havok83

> Didnt we get dlc costumes all women pack in umvc3?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Wait a minute, is tye monster hunter character a male or a female?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Well, the first batch of DLC are all men and the roster clearly needs more ladies. So i think it's possible.


The monster hunter character is female.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Story mode spoilers
*spoilers:*
Death appears in the game
*end of spoilers*

https://imgur.com/gallery/Ad5gb

----------


## Za Waldo

> Story mode spoilers
> *spoilers:*
> Death appears in the game
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/Ad5gb


This was already know from the datamine back in June.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Possible but I doubt they'd do it considering how uninspiring their choices are. I wouldnt be opposed to it though
> 
> 
> 
> you just listed more than 4 so clearly they wouldnt be burning through all possible females that would work. That doesnt even go into the MIA Capcom characters


I didn't say it would burn through all of them, I said it would _basically_ burn through all of them. 

I wasn't talking about Capcom characters, I was just talking about Marvel. Capcom isn't in the same weird situation with their characters as they are with Marvel. Capcom could have Lady, Eveline, Tong Pooh, Princess Devilotte de Death Satan IX, Myria, Akira, Rose, Nina, Lin, Ada, Alexia Ashford, Linn Kurosawa, Regina, Oichi, Tessa, Rouge, Michelle Heart, Franziska von Karma, Saki, and Juri...that's without dipping into anyone that's already been in a Marvel vs Capcom game, and people would buy those characters.  




> Didnt we get dlc costumes all women pack in umvc3?


Alt skins aren't the same thing as whole playable characters.




> And the fact that we only have 4 ladies in the initial roster and all men on the first batch of dlc characters, it is highly possible we get a dlc batch all women


Could be male and female. Game Informer reported seeing the girl one in the story mode, so it's for sure a woman at least.

----------


## Havok83

> I didn't say it would burn through all of them, I said it would _basically_ burn through all of them. 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Capcom characters, I was just talking about Marvel. Capcom isn't in the same weird situation with their characters as they are with Marvel. Capcom could have Lady, Eveline, Tong Pooh, Princess Devilotte de Death Satan IX, Myria, Akira, Rose, Nina, Lin, Ada, Alexia Ashford, Linn Kurosawa, Regina, Oichi, Tessa, Rouge, Michelle Heart, Franziska von Karma, Saki, and Juri...that's without dipping into anyone that's already been in a Marvel vs Capcom game, and people would buy those characters.


whats the diference? What does basically mean to you? You still listed a whole lot of characters. Besides theres even more they could dig into, should they run out like Spider-Woman, Silk, Spider-Gwen, Ms. Marvel, Scarlet Witch, Valkyrie, Wasp, Silver Sable, Misty Knight, Spectrum, Ironheart,

----------


## Za Waldo

> whats the diference? What does basically mean to you? You still listed a whole lot of characters. Besides theres even more they could dig into, should they run out like Spider-Woman, Silk, Spider-Gwen, Ms. Marvel, Scarlet Witch, Valkyrie, Wasp, Silver Sable, Misty Knight, Spectrum, Ironheart,


What does basically mean to mean? I don't know, there's so many levels to that question. But mostly I'm using the word like it's most been used since before either of us walked the face of the earth and this is a really weird question. You have been around people that say "basically", right? You know it means: for the most part? So I'll put it this way: FOR THE MOST PART, if the next round of DLC was all women, you'd be going through most, but not all, of the female Marvel characters people know who aren't X-Men, and who weren't in the last game already. Those characters from the last game are ones that should have been here from the start, and asking people to pay extra for them could piss people off again. And Capcom doesn't need to give people more reasons to shit on this game. 

I didn't really list a lot of characters. I listed four characters and two maybes. 

Spider-Woman, maybe, if it was the old one. I kind of forgot she was even a thing. I'm trying to picture how she'd play and I'm picturing how they'd probably do Black Widow too. She does have a beam attack, but the so do a bunch of other characters too.

Does anyone actually care about Spider-Gwen? I know it was a thing to act like she was cool while not reading her comic a couple years ago, but now people don't even do that first part. Her comic was in 113th place last month, which is still above Ms. Marvel, but it doesn't exactly scream people will pay to play as this character. Oh yeah, she's also Spider-Man, and he's in this game. And maybe they could do something cool with her drums and the band, but again, people don't really seem to care anymore.

Ms. Marvel's comic is doing terrible, why waste the time it would take to make her DLC? If they are actually working on Ant-Man, he'll probably also get big too.

Wasp wouldn't work as a fighting game character.

Nobody gives a fuck about Silver Sable. That's like bottom of the barrel. The character couldn't even get into a VS game when we were close to the time she was like a thing in Spider-Man, but now you're perposing she be made into a character people will have to spend extra money on to get? Who is that for, the small handful of people who are hardcore Silver Sable fans and also going to be playing this game?

Nobody give a fuck about Ironheart. Iron Man is already in the game. If another character like that is getting in it's War Machine, the more well known, more popular character that's also in the movies.

I take back calling Silver Sable the bottom of the barrel because I had to look up Silk, at least I know who Silver Sable is. And she's Spider-Man. You're suggesting another DLC that's also Spider-Man. If Venom actually ends up being in this that would make her the third Spider-Man. She also isn't even the character you'd want if you were doing another 'nother Spider-Man.

Misty Knight would just be another character with games. She's also probably pretty far down on the list of Marvel and Capcom characters with guns people would want to see. She would be cool looking, but even if this game was just Marvel characters she likely wouldn't get in. That Contest of Champions game, which takes a lot less to make a new character, that has 107 characters in it and still hasn't gotten around to putting her in the game.


Scarlet Witch has already been left out of other games along with Quicksilver because of the Fox thing. Even after being in a MCU movie.

Spectrum. You know, there's already a woman in this game that does what she does, her name is Captain Marvel. She has engery blast, a energy absorption move, and flies around. How would Spectrum be different? At best she's an alt skin with a voice pack.

Nobody really cares about Valkyrie. That being said, if they could work out Aragon it'd be pretty cool. That JoJo All-Star Battle game had characters on horses, so it's not impossible.

----------


## Za Waldo

Oh yeah, they duped out a bunch of character trailers like they've just been sitting on them forever.

----------


## Za Waldo

This version of Iron Man seems a lot more interesting than the past one...especially the MVC3 one.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

It looks like Ryu has lost his Hado Kakusei powered up state from UMVC3.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

She has Storm's Lightning Attack

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

For some weird reason they don't show his Magnum Shot, which now has to be reloaded manually.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

Hulk now has the Power Geyser.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

Some there's some MVCI Funko Pops coming out, and they look like they could be showing off some alt costumes.







Also a Rocket Raccoon and Mega Man X one in the link.

https://funko.com/blogs/news/coming-...om-pop-2-packs

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Can somebody post the mvci guide book?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> The monster hunter character is female.


I see. But it's still possible to get a second dlc batch all women or mostly women

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Any info when the second batch of dlc will be released?

----------


## Havok83

> Any info when the second batch of dlc will be released?


the game isnt even out yet and they havent detailed the first wave of DLC. Dont expect that till next year




> What does basically mean to mean? I don't know, there's so many levels to that question. But mostly I'm using the word like it's most been used since before either of us walked the face of the earth and this is a really weird question. You have been around people that say "basically", right? You know it means: for the most part? So I'll put it this way: FOR THE MOST PART, if the next round of DLC was all women, you'd be going through most, but not all, of the female Marvel characters people know who aren't X-Men, and who weren't in the last game already. Those characters from the last game are ones that should have been here from the start, and asking people to pay extra for them could piss people off again. And Capcom doesn't need to give people more reasons to shit on this game. 
> 
> I didn't really list a lot of characters. I listed four characters and two maybes.


That is alot. The first wave of DLC is what? 6, 3 being Marvel characters. If the second wave is the same, that would only be 3 Marvel females to add next year. Theres still plenty to add in 2019 and beyond in mixed gender packs. They wouldnt be burning through most of their possible selections by adding 3 next year

As for your breakdown, the books dont need to be selling gangbusters for the characters to be included. Marvel has a say on the roster and if they want the characters to be pushed then they will be added. Its not like Capcom hasnt had to put relatively obscure characters in this series before. Marrow in MvC2, anyone? Even Taskmaster in the last game

----------


## CIA

Watched a bit of the story mode before Capcom took down the stream and all the bosses revealed in the released clips are just background decoration and stage hazards. The actual fights are against Ultron Drones and other grunts.

----------


## Captain M

"Sir, how do we hide the fact that we only have 4 women in the entire roster?"

"Make 90% of the merchandise focus on those 4!!!"

----------


## Za Waldo

> the game isnt even out yet and they havent detailed the first wave of DLC. Dont expect that till next year
> 
> That is alot. The first wave of DLC is what? 6, 3 being Marvel characters. If the second wave is the same, that would only be 3 Marvel females to add next year. Theres still plenty to add in 2019 and beyond in mixed gender packs. They wouldnt be burning through most of their possible selections by adding 3 next year


Four isn't really a lot. Nether is six. And three of four of them in one go would still basically be all of that group.





> As for your breakdown, the books dont need to be selling gangbusters for the characters to be included. Marvel has a say on the roster and if they want the characters to be pushed then they will be added. Its not like Capcom hasnt had to put relatively obscure characters in this series before. Marrow in MvC2, anyone? Even Taskmaster in the last game


Marrow wasn't obscure when MvC2 came out. She was a hot character during Joe Madureira's Uncanny X-Men run which was one of the biggest comic books ever. You're also talking about characters that were in the normal release of the game, you didn't pay $5.99 or $9.99 extra for Taskmaster or Marrow. Although both those characters are or were bigger than the ones you listed.

And yeah, they kind of need to sell. These are characters people have to pay extra to get, and it cost something to make them. 

I also wasn't talking about them not selling gangbusters. Those comics are failing, people don't give enough of a shit to buy the cheaper comics about the characters, but you're thinking enough people will pay more to make making them worth it for Capcom?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

This conversation made me realize that there isn't a single female character in either Capcom or Marvel's roster that I like enough to pay extra money for.  

Maaaaaybe a MvC2-style Jill.   Maybe

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I would pay for Ms. Marvel and Nina from Breath of Fire. Don't care which BoF as long as that series can get a rep.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I would pay for Ms. Marvel and Nina from Breath of Fire. Don't care which BoF as long as that series can get a rep.


Man, I_ loved_ BoF growing up.  I would do strange and terrible things to get Ryu, Fou-Lu or Rei in the roster.

----------


## Havok83

> Four isn't really a lot. Nether is six. And three of four of them in one go would still basically be all of that group.


Relatively speaking for the reason I stated




> Marrow wasn't obscure when MvC2 came out. She was a hot character during Joe Madureira's Uncanny X-Men run which was one of the biggest comic books ever. You're also talking about characters that were in the normal release of the game, you didn't pay $5.99 or $9.99 extra for Taskmaster or Marrow. Although both those characters are or were bigger than the ones you listed.
> 
> And yeah, they kind of need to sell. These are characters people have to pay extra to get, and it cost something to make them. 
> 
> I also wasn't talking about them not selling gangbusters. Those comics are failing, people don't give enough of a shit to buy the cheaper comics about the characters, but you're thinking enough people will pay more to make making them worth it for Capcom?


Marrow was relatively obscure when she was added. I bet most people that played that game never heard of her. She wouldnt have cracked a top 20 list of most recognizable X-men. She's on a similar level as many of the other characters I mentioned or even more obscure. At least the other characters have either been given big pushes within marvel in the form of solos, appearances in big crossover and/or outside media like cartoons, tv and films. Point is people would know them going into the game. Marrow? Most gamers dont read the books. She was just one example anyway. Shuma Gorath and Doramaru are two other relatively obscure characters, yet were added in past games

Comics not selling is a weak argument. Female Marvel comics dont sell in general. All New Wolverine is one of the rare exceptions but most female solos tend to do low numbers. Storm had a solo and sold poorly but I bet there are tons of people that would buy her as DLC if she was offered for example.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Relatively speaking for the reason I stated


Nope. If they've got four really solid characters they can use, and they use three of them in one go, they've basically run through all of them. Even with the other two that's still true. It sounds like they've got DLC planned from some time, and there may be some complaining if after a while women basically just stop showing up on the Marvel side. Even if they do start dipping into X-Men, they aren't dipping into that many X-Men.





> Marrow was relatively obscure when she was added. I bet most people that played that game never heard of her. She wouldnt have cracked a top 20 list of most recognizable X-men. She's on a similar level as many of the other characters I mentioned or even more obscure. At least the other characters have either been given big pushes within marvel in the form of solos, appearances in big crossover and/or outside media like cartoons, tv and films. Point is people would know them going into the game. Marrow? Most gamers dont read the books. She was just one example anyway. Shuma Gorath and Doramaru are two other relatively obscure characters, yet were added in past games


No she fucking wasn't. She had been one of the more popular characters in the biggest comic book around for like five years by the time of MvC2. And this was a time where being the biggest comic around actual meant something, unlike today.

I know you're trying really hard to make point, but you're doing a terrible job of it because we are talking about DLC. When they first introduced Shuma-Gorath you did not have to pay EXTRA to get him. He was just there. When he did become something you had to pay extra to get he was a staple of the series. It's also a far more interesting character than anyone you named off, he's one of the more unique characters in a fighting game, as most fighting game characters are humanoids, and not weird morphing squid things. Dormammu also isn't DLC. If we weren't talking about DLC that'd be one thing, but you're suggesting stuff like more versions of Spider-Man as a thing people pay extra for. Remember, the goal is to make money on the DLC.





> Comics not selling is a weak argument. Female Marvel comics dont sell in general. All New Wolverine is one of the rare exceptions but most female solos tend to do low numbers. Storm had a solo and sold poorly but I bet there are tons of people that would buy her as DLC if she was offered for example.


People not giving a shit about a character seems like a pretty strong argument for why a company wouldn't spend money to make a character that people have to spend extra money on. If you were running the show, would you honesty waste resources to have your team make fuckin' Silk DLC that consumers will have to spend extra money to get?

The difference between Storm and every character you listed is that she was one of the most popular comic book characters in a time when people actually read comics.  She was one of the biggest characters in the biggest comic when comics were most popular. She's also a legacy character in this particular series of games. Although like I already said, I personally wouldn't be bring in anyone from MVC3 at this point. Asking people to pay extra for what should have already been there can only backfire on them.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Havok83

> No she fucking wasn't. She had been one of the more popular characters in the biggest comic book around for like five years by the time of MvC2. And this was a time where being the biggest comic around actual meant something, unlike today.


No she wasnt. Marrow only joined the X-men in 97, 3 years before the game came out. She was a one off villian prior to that and she definitely not that popular. My point remains though that the general public didnt know her and unless you were reading X-men books, she was unknown. She had no push in any game, cartoon or live action adaptation, which is how most gamers came to know the X-men. The 90s cartoon and 16 bit era did wonders to boost their presence to people that didnt read books. Marrow did not benefit from any of that. You are really overestimating how well known she was to the general public prior to that game

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Marrow is not a popular character, she just got lucky to be playable in mvc2. Prolly one of the development team is a fan of hers that got her to the game.

----------


## Havok83

> Marrow is not a popular character, she just got lucky to be playable in mvc2. Prolly one of the development team is a fan of hers that got her to the game.


It was even odder bc she was added right when Marvel got rid of her in the books and she wouldnt be added to a team lineup for over 10 years in that X-Force book.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It was even odder bc she was added right when Marvel got rid of her in the books and she wouldnt be added to a team lineup for over 10 years in that X-Force book.


Id say a huge fan of the character was part of the team who made mvc2 then.  :Smile:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

MvC2 was the first time I ever saw Marrow. After MvC2, Wolverine and the X-Men was only other piece of media outside of comics I saw her in.

----------


## Captain M

> Marrow is not a popular character, she just got lucky to be playable in mvc2. Prolly one of the development team is a fan of hers that got her to the game.


That's probably the reason indeed

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I didnt check the character videos yet za waldo.

Is antman still in one of Hawkeye's hypercombo?

How about Groot? is he in one of rocket racoon's hypercombo?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> So info on the story and arcade modes have apparently leaked, Black Panther is both fightable and playable in story mode, confirming Capcom doing bull on disc DLC practice once again. Arcade mode also has *no individual endings* for any of the characters, effectively making it worthless as a mode (aside from apparently unlocking alternate costumes which are apparently just pallete swaps, you can even use Black Suit Spider-Man even though he appears in the story mode).



So sad to know. I was thinking Storm could at least show up in Black Panther's story ending.  :Frown:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

So many fighting games to try. I want to try Fight of Gods aside from MVCI, SFV, Tekken 7, etc.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I didnt check the character videos yet za waldo.
> 
> Is antman still in one of Hawkeye's hypercombo?
> 
> How about Groot? is he in one of rocket racoon's hypercombo?


No Ant-Man in any Hawkeye movies they showed.

No video for Rocket Raccoon yet.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> No Ant-Man in any Hawkeye movies they showed.
> 
> No video for Rocket Raccoon yet.


I see. Thanks for the answer

----------


## Za Waldo

> No she wasnt. Marrow only joined the X-men in 97, 3 years before the game came out. She was a one off villian prior to that and she definitely not that popular. My point remains though that the general public didnt know her and unless you were reading X-men books, she was unknown. She had no push in any game, cartoon or live action adaptation, which is how most gamers came to know the X-men. The 90s cartoon and 16 bit era did wonders to boost their presence to people that didnt read books. Marrow did not benefit from any of that. You are really overestimating how well known she was to the general public prior to that game


She didn't need a push like that. The X-Men line of comics were the biggest group of comics at the time. Just being a cool looking character and being positioned as a driving force behind a crossover is a push. Uncanny X-Men was routinely the number one comic of the month, she was in those. _Far_ more people were reading comics back then, so while she maybe wasn't known to as many people as someone that showed up in the cartoon, she was still none why a whole lot of people. Although in the '90s I didn't know anyone that watched the X-Men cartoon and didn't read the comics too. Marrow was probably seen by more people in X-Men Prime, Generation X, and that Uncanny X-Men #325 Anniversary issue then than more people read stuff like Ms. Marvel. 

If you knew the cartoon you probably knew the comic book too by 1995. If we're counting the games and the cartoon as general public things I'm not sure why the comics (and toys) aren't being counted as general public things too given the numbers they were still selling in.

----------


## shades of eternity

what really got me in mvc2 is the capcom characters that only showed up in that one game.

Amingo
ruby heart

they seem descent enough, but it's not like they didn't have options coming out of their ears.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> what really got me in mvc2 is the capcom characters that only showed up in that one game.
> 
> Amingo
> ruby heart
> 
> they seem descent enough, but it's not like they didn't have options coming out of their ears.


It sucks they haven't come back since they were original characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

> what really got me in mvc2 is the capcom characters that only showed up in that one game.
> 
> Amingo
> ruby heart
> 
> they seem descent enough, but it's not like they didn't have options coming out of their ears.


Well, Amingo was from a cancelled Capcom game, so we'll probably never see him again. 

There was going to be some kind of Japanese phone game with Ruby Heart a few years back, but I guess it never Game out.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Well, Amingo was from a cancelled Capcom game, so we'll probably never see him again. 
> 
> There was going to be some kind of Japanese phone game with Ruby Heart a few years back, but I guess it never Game out.


Ruby Heart can join Darkstalkers, I mean Street Fighter.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Ruby Heart can join Darkstalkers, I mean Street Fighter.


She already did
http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130589.html

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Looks like the reddit leak was wrong about Gill. We're getting Black Widow instead. First DLC pack will be 2 Capcom and 4 Marvel
http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...box-one-and-pc

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Looks like the reddit leak was wrong about Gill. We're getting Black Widow instead.

----------


## CIA

> Looks like the reddit leak was wrong about Gill. We're getting Black Widow instead. First DLC pack will be 2 Capcom and 4 Marvel
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...box-one-and-pc

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Black Widow should have been in the game in the first place along with Black Panther but... alright.

Also it's fun watching some butthurt Capcom fans in denial and insisting that it'll be the Capcom Black Widow from some wrestling game called Slam Masters.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Saturday Night Slam Masters was the shit, but if it ain't The Scorpion or The Wraith, then I don't care.

I doubt it has anything to do with, "butthurt" as much as people wondering why the roster is suddenly lopsided.  We know why the Marvel side is missing so many popular characters from MvC3 but if there was no need for parity between the rosters then there's even _less_ reason for the Capcom side of to be looking so weak.

----------


## wjowski

Honestly what really bugs me is leaving M. Bison of all people out again.  I mean, he's the main villain from one of Capcom's most popular game series, and a former regular besides.  Seems odd to  leave him out in favor of bunch of characters Capcom plucked out of gamelines that haven't had a mainstream console release since the 90s.

Also more Darkstalkers would be nice.

----------


## Havok83

> Honestly what really bugs me is leaving M. Bison of all people out again.  I mean, he's the main villain from one of Capcom's most popular game series, and a former regular besides.  Seems odd to  leave him out in favor of bunch of characters Capcom plucked out of gamelines that haven't had a mainstream console release since the 90s.
> 
> Also more Darkstalkers would be nice.


Is it really that considering he's only been in one of the MvC games? His inclusion in MvC2 as is was only bc he had a sprite from the precursor VS SF series

----------


## KCJ506

I'd much rather have preferred that they had gave Ryu his ability from MVC1 to turn into Ken or Akuma in MVC3 and they had gave Akuma's spot to Bison instead. Not only is he the main SF villain, but Capcom missed a big opportunity to have some dialogue between him and other villains like Wesker, Doom and Magneto. As well as for Deadpool to make references to the various Bison memes.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Looks like the reddit leak was wrong about Gill. We're getting Black Widow instead. First DLC pack will be 2 Capcom and 4 Marvel
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...box-one-and-pc


The Slam Masters 2 character? That's a weird but funny pick given the game. I like when how when I google this sites put up pictures of the Marvel character. I would have thought they'd go with the evil Tiger Mask The Scorpion...who would have been a pretty cool villain given he runs an evil wrestling organization. But Black Widow is the cool character you'd probably think they wouldn't at from the Slam Masters series. She really should have been in the retail version of the game, not DLC. Overall she's probably the coolest new character they've added.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Honestly what really bugs me is leaving M. Bison of all people out again.  I mean, he's the main villain from one of Capcom's most popular game series, and a former regular besides.  Seems odd to  leave him out in favor of bunch of characters Capcom plucked out of gamelines that haven't had a mainstream console release since the 90s.
> 
> Also more Darkstalkers would be nice.


Bison would be nice, but the roster is also too small for that many Street Fighters. Really, given its size it should only have Ryu.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Anybody want to play today?  I'm on PSN

----------


## RLAAMJR.

If they add more SF characters, add Ingrid, Guile and Juri.

If they add more Darkstalkers, add BBHood, Qbee, Rikuo

----------


## Za Waldo

God no, that game better have every Street Fighter that's ever been playable, and a few that haven't before Ingrid gets in.

----------


## daisetsu100

steam player here, anybody having reallllly terrible performance ? slowdowns, screen tearing.. even on really low settings? i can run T7 or SFV really well but this one is just bad.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

If Qbee got in over someone like Talbain or Pyron, I think I'd actually be offended.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> steam player here, anybody having reallllly terrible performance ? slowdowns, screen tearing.. even on really low settings? i can run T7 or SFV really well but this one is just bad.


I've been having a lot of lag issues online. And for some dumb reason there's no in-game option to turn off v-sync.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> If Qbee got in over someone like Talbain or Pyron, I think I'd actually be offended.


But Qbee would be an interesting character to use.

----------


## Za Waldo

> If Qbee got in over someone like Talbain or Pyron, I think I'd actually be offended.


Those are like two of the more boring characters in the whole series. Talbain is a cool design, but he's also just a Bruce Lee clone character...which is also what Iron Fist is. If I were guessing I'd say we probably see Iron Fist again over Talbain. Pyron is interesting, although less so than Demitri, but he's also a shotoclone type character. He'd probably also not look half as cool in 3D as he did as a sprite. Neither of those three would probably make it anyways, even if more Darkstalkers get added later. Seems like if they were going to add Q-Bee and the Souk Bees we would have seen them with Jedah in the story mode.

----------


## CIA

Sick pixel art that prolly took more effort to make than the entire game.

Source

Also Ingrid is the worst Street Fighter character of all time and if another Darkstalker must be added it should be Huitzil.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Talbain is a cool design, but he's also just a Bruce Lee clone character...which is also what Iron Fist is.


True.  But Iron Fist isn't a werewolf with nunchucks 





> Pyron is interesting, although less so than Demitri, but he's also a shotoclone type character. He'd probably also not look half as cool in 3D as he did as a sprite.


90% of the reason I'd want to see Pyron is because he looks amazing in motion.  But yeah, he'd probably look like ass in this game.

I'm not expecting either of them (or any other Darkstalker) to make it in.  I just...really, really don't like Qbee.

My personal attachment to Talbain and Pyron aside, if I had to pick one more character to rep Darkstalkers, it'd be Donovan.

----------


## Harpsikord

If they add another Darkstalker it'll be Hsien-Ko or Felicia.

----------


## Za Waldo

> True.  But Iron Fist isn't a werewolf with nunchucks


Yeah. I'd rather have him over Iron Fist, but Iron First is also basically a totally finished character just waiting to be dropped in. If only his power ups were more like Guilty Gear's Jam. Iron Fist basically the half-assed less interesting version of Jam.




> 90% of the reason I'd want to see Pyron is because he looks amazing in motion.  But yeah, he'd probably look like ass in this game.


He's super cool looking, but I have no doubt he'd look like shit as a 3D model. His 2D sprite is like animation overload, and great colors.





> I'm not expecting either of them (or any other Darkstalker) to make it in.  I just...really, really don't like Qbee.
> 
> My personal attachment to Talbain and Pyron aside, if I had to pick one more character to rep Darkstalkers, it'd be Donovan.


I wouldn't be too surprised if somewhere down the line we got either Donovan, Demitri, Felicia, BB Hood, or Anakaris. Me personally I want Victor von Gerdenheim the most, he's probably one of the most fun grappling characters to be in a fighting game, but of the Darkstalkers I don't think they give enough of a shit about him for him to make it in.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Songbird would have been a great addition.

----------


## Havok83

I personally am still hoping for Spider Woman. She'd be pretty cool

----------


## KCJ506

My top 10 most wanted newcomers from both sides

Marvel:

Green Goblin
Doc Ock
Loki
Daredevil
Punisher
Songbird
Medusa
Nightcrawler
Scarlet Witch
Quicksilver


Capcom:

Rashid
Juri
Jon Talbain
Leon S Kennedy
Ada Wong
Regina
Gene
Asura
Franzika Von Karma
Date Masamune

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> If they add another Darkstalker it'll be Hsien-Ko or Felicia.


Im a fan of Hsien-ko but I want B.B. Hood the next Darkstalkers rep in MVCI

----------


## master of read

watching DSP play this game is tragic.

----------


## Za Waldo

If I were to do a Top 10...30 Characters I Wanted To See Make It In That'd Never Been In A MvC Game Before, it'd be:,

*Marvel*
1. Hela
2. Punisher
3. Shadow King
4. Legion 
5. Kingpin
6. Nightmare
7. Devil Dinosaurs 
8. The Fantastic Four
9. Cosmo the Space Dog
10. Mandarin
11. Blade
12. Champion of the Universe
13. Death's Head
14. Machine Man
15. Venus
*Capcom*
1. Billy Bob (Gun.Smoke)
2. Kenji (Red Earth)
3. Mega Man - based on Mega Man 1 - 3 Mega Man
4. Gene (God Hand)
5. Harman Smith (Killer 7)
6. Sissel (Ghost Trick)
7. Myria (Breath of Fire 3)
8. Arisen (Dragon's Dogma)
9. Brave One (Magic Sword)
10. Scorpion (Saturday Night Slam Masters)
11. Dante - Based on Devil May Cry 4 Dante
12. Samanosuke (Onimusha)
13. Oichi (Sengoku BASARA)
14. Alex (Street Fighter 3)
15. Simmons (Resident Evil 6)


I extend it to 15 on both sides because there were a couple more Marvel and Capcom characters I thought would be cool. But I filled out the Capcom side pretty fast and was still having a bit of trouble thinking of more Marvel characters I really want to see that's also be cool to have as fighting game characters. There's a lot more Capcom characters I can think of that'd be really cool to have in a fighting game. I would really like to see Star-Lord if he worked like Captain Commando, calling in the other Guardians of the Galaxy as moves, have a Level 3 where they're all on screen shooting guns like that one BB Hood move. But two Guardians are already in the game, so he wouldn't work like that...so I kind of don't care.

I kind of really want a Kingpin that throws desk and has a laser cane. Hey look, he can do the Tiger Knee.


Was reading that '94 Nightmare series Ann Nocenti wrote a couple months back, (which was really good, if you haven't read it, read it) and you could do some pretty cool shit with Nightmare in a fighting game. He could have some pretty weird looking moves, with tentacles and crab arms coming out. Could see him being something like Arakune in BlazBlue. Could give him his horse too.

Sisssl could be some kind of weird trap character. 

Arisen would be a weird thing, because you could go a lot of different ways with it. One of which would to basically just make Guts from Berserk...which I would be totally cool with. Could have a Phoenix style Max Level move where upon death he becomes a dragon, and something similar where the Arisen becomes the Seneschal of something.

I could see Simmions working like Valkenhayn R. Hellsing, only interesting of a werewolf it's a weird mutant meat lion. He can also have a move that turns into into a weird mutant meat T-Rex, and a Level 3 that's the weird mutant giant praying mantis.

----------


## Za Waldo

Shit, you know what, Nth Man The Ultimate Ninja would be badass in a fighting game. Have all his ninja stuff, his secret technique that turns the world upside down would be a pretty cool looking movie. He's not in the Marvel Universe, despite being a Marvel character, so it probably wouldn't ever happen. Could even be a 4th wall breaking character like Deadpool.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## RLAAMJR.

> 


Awesome!  :Smile: 


She reminds me of Legion Commander a bit

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Any Darkstalkers is ok with me because they're all interesting characters. i hope we'll get at least 6 reps in total from DS.

----------


## Za Waldo

I have no idea who Legion Commander is. Had to look it up, some DOTA 2 character

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Monster Hunter's voice/dialogue is very, very annoying.  Even in a game where the voice acting is almost universally shitty, she's especially bad.  And her theme is awful.  

It's cool that the MH franchise finally got a rep, though and her moves look cool enough.

----------


## Havok83

> My top 10 most wanted newcomers from both sides
> 
> Marvel:
> 
> Green Goblin
> Doc Ock
> Loki
> Daredevil
> Punisher
> ...


Nice. Mine would be

*Marvel*
Jean Grey
Magik
Daredevil
Scarlet Witch
Loki
Spider-Woman
Human Torch
Invisible Woman
Archangel
Karolina

*Capcom*
Rouge
Kyosuke
June
Jon Talbain
Leon Kennedy
Eagle
Skullomania
Rad Spencer
Samanosuke
Bass

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I have no idea who Legion Commander is. Had to look it up, some DOTA 2 character


Yep, from dota 2

----------


## RLAAMJR.

For newcomers like characters never been playable characters since xmen children of the atom? But that would  mean less xmen to choose from.  :Frown: 


MARVEL

Apocalypse
Multiple Man
Darkhawk
Squirrel Girl
Scarlet Witch
Black Bolt
Archangel
Angela
Spider Gwen
Carnage


CAPCOM
Ingrid
Date Masamune
Asura
Batsu
Gene from God hand
Nina from BOF
Jon Tabain
QBee
Harp Note
Juri

----------


## master of read



----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ingrid would be a unique and interesting add to the mvci roster.

Same with Squirrel Girl

----------


## Sensational C

> 


Monster Hunter looks like avery awesome addition from design to her different weapon attacks, liking that super armor focus attack eating supers like nothing!

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I have to say MVCI is a lot of fun.

----------


## Havok83

> I have to say MVCI is a lot of fun.


I played it last night at a bar and it wasnt bad but man the roster and its size was quite glaring seeing it in its finished form. Still disappointed by the lack of characters on both sides and no X-men.. It may be fun but I cant buy it in its current form

----------


## Za Waldo

You got a bar with console games? This is more interesting than the game.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I played it last night at a bar


Tell us more about this Wonderland.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I played it last night at a bar


What kind of bar you go to? I need to go to this place.

----------


## Havok83

> What kind of bar you go to? I need to go to this place.


It was my first time there. There are literally tons of stations, tvs, projectors, etc with games of the current consoles, PC and last gen consoles. Some of the games I saw were MvCI, Towerfall, Overwatch, Smash Bros for Wii U, Smash Bros Brawl, SFV, Rock Band. There was just a $5 cover charge to get in. I left with a free steelbook case of MvCI

----------


## master of read

normally i wouldn't put anything involving DSP on here but....




20:21

that ryu/chun player was goddamn beastly.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It was my first time there. There are literally tons of stations, tvs, projectors, etc with games of the current consoles, PC and last gen consoles. Some of the games I saw were MvCI, Towerfall, Overwatch, Smash Bros for Wii U, Smash Bros Brawl, SFV, Rock Band. There was just a $5 cover charge to get in. I left with a free steelbook case of MvCI


Wow, that's awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## master of read



----------


## RLAAMJR.

Captain Marvel seems to have moves of Phoenix. I hope it doesnt mean Phoenix will not be a dlc

----------


## CIA

Flopped in UK charts
https://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.....jsp&ct=110032

----------


## Za Waldo

You mean to tell me a game with basically zero marketing, that looks like shit, that had almost no new characters, and couldn't even be bothered to bring everyone back from the last game flopped? Who could have guessed this game, which was basically anti-hype would have done badly.

I really can't wait to hear what the fucking was going on with this game. Was the aesthetic forced on them by Marvel, did some idiot a Capcom USA get it in their head that making it look like a nicer version of Contest of Champions would get them that iOS money, or was it some dummy at Capcom HQ thinking thats what Americans want? I'm more interested in the hows and whys of this game then the actual game itself. It's also really interesting at how bad they are at building experience which they can change more money for stuff later down the road when they're what they so clearly want to do. It's like watching someone wanting to do a thing without having any clue what that thing is, it's a completely bizarre sight to behold. It wouldn't exactly be difficult for them to find ways to squeeze money out of people, but the thing is, you kind of need a strong base package to get people into the door...or you need to have a starting price of totally free. If this was a free-to-play game I bet all these roster problems would have went away. Basically all the problems would go away. Characters look like shit? Well yeah, but it's free. HUB looks unbelievably awful? Well yeah, but it's free. DLC? Well yeah, but the price of admission is nothing at all.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Marvel really needs to just let the MVC brand finish if it's not going to do it properly and then go with a publisher which will treat the Marvel licence in a console fighting game properly. I feel like Arc Systems would be a good choice, since they seem to have a nice amount of material and if they can recreate a comic style for Marvel as well as an anime style for Dragonball... it would be my choice anyway.

----------


## CIA

Flop wasn't the right word actually, it was a complete bomb. It got outsold by Ultra Street Fighter II
https://twitter.com/Chris_Dring/stat...71961610387456

----------


## crimsonspider89

The graphics were probably Marvel's idea.

See CoC.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Marvel really needs to just let the MVC brand finish if it's not going to do it properly and then go with a publisher which will treat the Marvel licence in a console fighting game properly. I feel like Arc Systems would be a good choice, since they seem to have a nice amount of material and if they can recreate a comic style for Marvel as well as an anime style for Dragonball... it would be my choice anyway.


If Marvel is the problem, and I'm guessing Marvel is the problem, Marvel going to someone else isn't going to fix that problem. Marvel was also a problem like this during the last game, thing is Capcom had someone there to fight Marvel on the stupid shit they wanted to do...like not put Storm in the game. Now it seems they don't have that.

Capcom could easily recreate a comic book style. For whatever reason, most likely because of the movies, that isn't the way they went. Given how much the aesthetic falls in line with Marvel's iOS "fighting game", I'd be willing to wager the games aesthetic is a Marvel choice. I do wonder if originally it was planned to look different, the concept art for the game is more stylized than the finished game, both in design and use of color. 

It'd be nice if this selling badly and Marvel's bullshit meant that Capcom learned they don't need Marvel when it comes to this kind of game. People have been wanting them to make a VS style game with just their characters since the 11 years between MvC2 and 3. Now that it seems Marvel is getting in the way of these things being fun, it's probably time to just go forward without them. Then again, if Capcom really thinks they need someone else for some bizarre reason, they're always other American comic companies, video game companies, manga companies, animation studios, Hasbro, and the Ninja Turtles.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Marvel getting their OWN game though means a bigger roster, coupled with a focus which might allow for a better experience. Arc is already showing good form at creating a narrative around its Dragonball game, which is exactly the sort of thing a Marvel game needs with characters who live for stories. Expecting something decent when one only has fifteen characters to work with including just two females and three villains is unlikely.

Also I think Marvel might have enforced some things but Capcom is to blame for the rushed nature and terrible promotion of this game for certain. And a lot of Marvel fans don't care about Capcom and want their own take on Injustice to enjoy.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Marvel really needs to just let the MVC brand finish if it's not going to do it properly and then go with a publisher which will treat the Marvel licence in a console fighting game properly. I feel like Arc Systems would be a good choice, since they seem to have a nice amount of material and if they can recreate a comic style for Marvel as well as an anime style for Dragonball... it would be my choice anyway.


Capcom is more than capable of creating a comic style for their games, which they've done with every Marvel/Vs game up until this one.  From all accounts, Marvel's meddling is what screwed Infinite up so bad so I fail to see how another, likely less capable studio (there's a handful of devs capable of creating competent, let alone good, fighting games) would improve things.  More C-list Marvel characters and/or females wouldn't have saved this game.




> It's also really interesting at how bad they are at building experience which they can change more money for stuff later down the road when they're what they so clearly want to do. It's like watching someone wanting to do a thing without having any clue what that thing is, it's a completely bizarre sight to behold


A lot of companies do this.  They still don't understand that expectations for a full priced game and a F2P game are different.  How Capcom managed to learn nothing from the SFxT fiasco continues to amaze me.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Marvel getting their OWN game though means a bigger roster, coupled with a focus which might allow for a better experience. Arc is already showing good form at creating a narrative around its Dragonball game, which is exactly the sort of thing a Marvel game needs with characters who live for stories. Expecting something decent when one only has fifteen characters to work with including just two females and three villains is unlikely.
> 
> Also I think Marvel might have enforced some things but Capcom is to blame for the rushed nature and terrible promotion of this game for certain. And a lot of Marvel fans don't care about Capcom and want their own take on Injustice to enjoy.


It doesn't mean a bigger roster. I think you mean it means that more of the roster could be Marvel. But really, who gives a fuck? They can't use any Fox character, and they're most the ones that'd be cool in a fighting game. Nobody gives a shit about Songbird or some other lame ass character nobody knows. You better be cool looking if people don't know who you are, or potentially have awesome looking moves; Songbird really doesn't fall into either such category. Hell, you take the Marvel characters out of the equation and start filling up where they'd be with characters like Songbird and it's gonna become even more noticeable how weird it is to not have any X-Men or Fantastic Four characters.

I don't really see how focusing on Marvel might allow for a better experience either.

The story mode seems to be Marvels fault. It was written by Paul Gardner, and it was overseen by Bill Rosemann (Creative Director, Marvel Games) and Marvel Games. Frank Tieri was also a writer on the game, but I don't know what all he did. Story mode probably would have been better if Capcom were the ones doing it, bring in someone like Shotaro Suga or something. If I'm playing a story mode in a Capcom game I want to see Marvel characters doing shit like it's RE6 and Devil May Cry 3 & 4. I want it to be like the Japanese intro to the '90s X-Men cartoon. I want something crazy, over-the-top, and fun. So your problem with the story mode, throw that on the pile of things that wouldn't change if Marvel went somewhere else. This is also weirdly a problem Marvel only seems to have with the Japanese Capcom, as doesn't look like they get out of the way of western developers like they do them.

Capcom is most likely to blame for the terrible promotion, but theirs no way of knowing who is to blame for it seemingly being rushed right now. Their deal with Marvel could say the game has to be out by this time. Marvel gets a cut of the DLC, so they could have been why the game came out sooner rather than later.

----------


## Za Waldo

> A lot of companies do this.  They still don't understand that expectations for a full priced game and a F2P game are different.  How Capcom managed to learn nothing from the SFxT fiasco continues to amaze me.


Yeah, it's very odd and I don't really quite get how so many publishers could be so stupid about it. At this point it should be really simple to do, we've had years of other showing what does and doesn't work now. 

They did probably learned something from SFxT. They seem to be making totally different mistakes here. The mistakes of this game are so weird I can't even believe they're being made. They're things like the roster mostly just being recycled from the last game, not recycling everyone from the last game, and not building excitement through advertising the game. Then again even the advertising thing could be a Marvel thing too, Marvel may have wanted to show it off at their events before showing much of anything. 

What I don't get is why Capcom still hasn't quit moved on up into the early 2000s when it comes to fighting games. For whatever bizarre reason they still aren't giving player extra costumes like DOA3 and Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution. They're still acting like they're making a sprite based game with the color swaps. Just give people alt costumes. Let them mix and match shit and edit the colors like VF and Tekken have been doing for years now. I'm pretty sure Koei Tecmo makes a mint off their costume DLC for DoA5 Last Round, but they gave people some shit to fuck with out of the box too. People also just love that shit, you let Marvel fanboys make their own costume customs version of their favorite character and they'll eat that up. You put that kind of feature in your game and every major games site with have their own 15 - 25 minutes video where they're just playing dress up with Thor or something. Later you'll have even more videos of random people showing it off. And that's the kind of thing that later you can sell packs and packs of extra costumes as DLC for. As much as a game should be about the gameplay, there comes a point when you should also survey the land and start adding those extra bells and whistles.

----------


## CIA

> It doesn't mean a bigger roster. I think you mean it means that more of the roster could be Marvel. But really, who gives a fuck? They can't use any Fox character, and they're most the ones that'd be cool in a fighting game. Nobody gives a shit about Songbird or some other lame ass character nobody knows. You better be cool looking if people don't know who you are, or potentially have awesome looking moves; Songbird really doesn't fall into either such category. Hell, you take the Marvel characters out of the equation and start filling up where they'd be with characters like Songbird and it's gonna become even more noticeable how weird it is to not have any X-Men or Fantastic Four characters.
> 
> I don't really see how focusing on Marvel might allow for a better experience either.


The Fox characters are overrated and the only ones that matter popularity-wise are Deadpool, Wolverine and Dr. Doom. There are lots and lots of non-Fox affiliated characters that have appealing designs and potential for flashy and/or unique movesets, they can even bring fan favorite veterans like Taskmaster and Shuma-Gorath back. Also Songbird did pretty well in the UMvC3 DLC polls, is one of the most requested characters for other Marvel games and has a great skill set to adapt to a fighter.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

MVCI is not a good rep of Marvel or even the MCU, given there's no Black Widow, no Scarlet Witch, no Vision, no Ant Man, no Falcon, no Loki, none of the Defenders or any of the Inhumans one would assume Marvel would have wanted Capcom to promote. Plus a lack of Spider-Man villains, fan favs like Ms Marvel or Thunderbolts like Songbird and company... If some of those had been included we might have been on the right track.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> they can even bring* fan favorite* veterans like Taskmaster and Shuma-Gorath back

----------


## Turlast

Yeah, there's no way you can convince me that this artstyle isn't totally Marvel's idea.

Oh, and those lame ass orchestral themes that replaced all of the Marvel themes? That was totally Marvel's idea. 

https://twitter.com/SpectreJordan/st...32021010587649

The new themes needed to fit the "personality" of the characters.

If this is how a crossover is supposed to look between Capcom/Marvel nowadays, then Capcom can sever that. The only redeeming quality is the gameplay. Everything else sucks. 

Capcom isn't the same as they were yrs back, but it's hilarious to see people overlook Marvel's hand in all of this. What exactly have they done to make this game better? Nothing.

----------


## Za Waldo

> The Fox characters are overrated and the only ones that matter popularity-wise are Deadpool, Wolverine and Dr. Doom. There are lots and lots of non-Fox affiliated characters that have appealing designs and potential for flashy and/or unique movesets, they can even bring fan favorite veterans like Taskmaster and Shuma-Gorath back. Also Songbird did pretty well in the UMvC3 DLC polls, is one of the most requested characters for other Marvel games and has a great skill set to adapt to a fighter.


The Fox own characters are probably the most interesting group of characters Marvel has, _especially_ when it comes to being a character in a fighting game. They're the coolest looking group of Marvel characters, and I'd say on average they've got power sets that would make for more interesting moves. It isn't even about popularity, although given the '90s cartoon and comics, even "obscure" X-Men characters like Spiral would have had more eyes on them than new Marvel characters with their own titles. It's about what would make for cooler characters. Magik is what I'd call an obscure X-Men character, she'd also make a better fighting game character than basically any female Capcom has to pick from on the Marvel side.

DLC polls are bullshit. On video game forums they're a bunch of people that don't really know Marvel characters, so you'll get this weird thing where someone will throw out someone like Songbird, and then a ton of people that just looked her up on Wikipedia are like: Yeah, sure, I guess that sounds good. On comic book forums you've got a different problem, you've got a bunch of comic book fans not thinking about how anyone would work gameplay wise throwing out new characters nobody will care about a year later, and lame shit like Songbird and Mockingbird.

----------


## KCJ506

> The Fox characters are overrated and the only ones that matter popularity-wise are Deadpool, Wolverine and Dr. Doom. There are lots and lots of non-Fox affiliated characters that have appealing designs and potential for flashy and/or unique movesets, they can even bring fan favorite veterans like Taskmaster and *Shuma-Gorath* back. Also Songbird did pretty well in the UMvC3 DLC polls, is one of the most requested characters for other Marvel games and has a great skill set to adapt to a fighter.



Shuma is no fan favorite. Nobody's clamoring for his return here nor were they doing so for MVC3. He's more liked among the Capcom development team than he is among MVC players.

----------


## Za Waldo

> MVCI is not a good rep of Marvel or even the MCU, given there's no Black Widow, no Scarlet Witch, no Vision, no Ant Man, no Falcon, no Loki, none of the Defenders or any of the Inhumans one would assume Marvel would have wanted Capcom to promote. Plus a lack of Spider-Man villains, fan favs like Ms Marvel or Thunderbolts like Songbird and company... If some of those had been included we might have been on the right track.


Scarlet Witch has already been left out of past games because of the Fox thing, and this was after being in the MCU. This is really a thing you should already know by now. Ant-Man was going to be there, I'm guessing he'll be there in the next round of DLC. Falcon would make for a pretty shitty fighting game characters. Black Widow could be interesting, but it's also kind of telling that Capcom didn't added her in UMVC3. Loki not being their has been weird since MVC3, I'm not really quite sure what's going on with that; although now it'd make more sense if it was Hela.

Marvel isn't actually a fan favorite. Nobody gives a shit about that character anymore. It's 2017, maybe if this was like three years ago it'd make sense. But she doesn't make sense now. She also doesn't make sense given her powers. You want someone that can get big? You go with Ant-Man. You want someone that can stretch? There's more fun characters out there with better designs like Machine Man. People aren't buying her comic, do they even pretend to care about Ms. Marvel anymore? Including Ms. Marvel or some Thunderbolts aren't the right track. Shit, Thunderbolts haven't even been relevant since the series started in the '90s. May as well just put in  Surfsteak from Bruteforce in, at least it'd be more fun.

Defender and Inhumans are tv shit. The tv stuff is barely MCU now, at least that's how it feels anyways.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Shuma is no fan favorite. Nobody's clamoring for his return here nor were they doing so for MVC3. He's more liked among the Capcom development team than he is among MVC players.



No. He's a fan favorite.

----------


## KCJ506

> No. He's a fan favorite.



No he isn't really. The only reason he was even in MVC3 is because Capcom really likes him due to being one of the first non-humanoids in a fighting game and his moveset in general, so they pushed for his inclusion. And Marvel only agreed to have him if he was just DLC. I don't see anybody complaining about him not being in Infinite and if he hadn't been in MVC3, I guarantee nobody would have complained there. Aside from a few minorities.

The amount of people that want Shuma to return so badly pale in comparison to the amount of the people that want various other cut Marvel characters back. As well as the ones asking for specific newcomers.

----------


## Za Waldo

> No he isn't really. The only reason he was even in MVC3 is because Capcom really likes him due to being one of the first non-humanoids in a fighting game and his moveset in general, so they pushed for his inclusion. And Marvel only agreed to have him if he was just DLC. I don't see anybody complaining about him not being in Infinite and if he hadn't been in MVC3, I guarantee nobody would have complained there. Aside from a few minorities.
> 
> The amount of people that want Shuma to return so badly pale in comparison to the amount of the people that want various other cut Marvel characters back. As well as the ones asking for specific newcomers.


No, your wrong, he is. Was seeing more fan art and meme stuff with him when the last game was coming out than just about anyone else in the game. People like him, you don't really see characters like him in fighting games. It mostly just seems to be comic book people that can't seem to wrap their head around why he's there.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The sales will increase for as long as they continue releasing DLCs

----------


## KCJ506

> No, your wrong, he is. Was seeing more fan art and meme stuff with him when the last game was coming out than just about anyone else in the game. People like him, you don't really see characters like him in fighting games. It mostly just seems to be comic book people that can't seem to wrap their head around why he's there.


Comic fans do understand why he was put in. It's that there are a lot of other characters they prefer got in first.

And I have a feeling the fan art you're referring to is mostly Japanese since that's where he's mainly popular. But regardless of the art, it doesn't change the fact that he's nowhere near the top of anybody's list of missing MVC2/3 vets they'd like to be brought back. As a matter of fact, I think it's safe to say that if the MVC3 roster were completely fan driven, characters like him and Sentinel never would had made it in.

----------


## Turlast

I really wonder if we'll see a season 2. Capcom said they intend to support the game, but I could see Marvel shutting that down if the sells continue to be absymal.

What sucks is when I play this game, I genuinely enjoy it. They just did so many other things that killed the momentum of the game.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I really wonder if we'll see a season 2. Capcom said they intend to support the game, but I could see Marvel shutting that down if the sells continue to be absymal.
> 
> What sucks is when I play this game, I genuinely enjoy it. They just did so many other things that killed the momentum of the game.


You enjoyed it more than mvc3?

----------


## Havok83

> I really wonder if we'll see a season 2. Capcom said they intend to support the game, but I could see Marvel shutting that down if the sells continue to be absymal.
> 
> What sucks is when I play this game, I genuinely enjoy it. They just did so many other things that killed the momentum of the game.


If they have a contract, Marvel cant just shut it down. Im sure they had a DLC roadmap outlined when they went into this arrangement with each other, which dictated why Capcom started with a relatively small roster

----------


## Za Waldo

> Comic fans do understand why he was put in. It's that there are a lot of other characters they prefer got in first.


Like Songbird? I saw a few roster polls on comic forums back when MVC3 was coming out, they kind of suck. They seem to think about roster possibilities more like it's a comic book and less like it's a video game. There's some flavor of the week kind of picks. And there's a lot of overthink about such and such character can't be there because this is going on with him right now at this moment in the comics. They're polls that'd probably match up almost exactly to a poll about favor Marvel characters...which are two very different topics. I liked Falcon a lot, I've very little interest in seeing him in a fighting game over Blackheart; and I didn't even know who Blackheart was back when MARVEL Super Heroes came out, but damn if he wasn't cool. 

It's kind of funny, because comic book fans should know all the cool shit to pull from in Marvel to make up a really interesting roster for a fighting game. But more often then not their picks are just lame.




> And I have a feeling the fan art you're referring to is mostly Japanese since that's where he's mainly popular. But regardless of the art, it doesn't change the fact that he's nowhere near the top of anybody's list of missing MVC2/3 vets they'd like to be brought back. As a matter of fact, I think it's safe to say that if the MVC3 roster were completely fan driven, characters like him and Sentinel never would had made it in.


It wasn't Japanese. The meme stuff wasn't either. If you don't think him and Sentinel would be there if the roster was completely fan driven then you don't know much about Marvel vs Capcom fans. Then two, Gambit, Psylocke, Blackheart, and Venom would have surely been there. If the roster for MVC3 was made up of what fans of the series wanted you'd surely have a lot of comic book fans bitching about how they're stuck in the '90s when comics were last relevant.

----------


## Za Waldo

> If they have a contract, Marvel cant just shut it down. Im sure they had a DLC roadmap outlined when they went into this arrangement with each other, which dictated why Capcom started with a relatively small roster


They do. There was that video someone accidentally uploaded to YouTube a while back about Capcom USA's E-sports plans, and something about the DLC and how Marvel and Capcom Japan both get cuts of that. I don't remember, but I think they've already go plans for 2018 DLC too. They were all taken down pretty fast, not sure if anyone as put it up again since then.

Although how long those plans go we don't know. Marvel pulled the rights from Capcom two years after MvC3 came out, and I don't think they were allowed to add anything else to the game after UMvC3, and that game had to come out within the same year.

----------


## Havok83

> They do. There was that video someone accidentally uploaded to YouTube a while back about Capcom USA's E-sports plans, and something about the DLC and how Marvel and Capcom Japan both get cuts of that. I don't remember, but I think they've already go plans for 2018 DLC too. They were all taken down pretty fast, not sure if anyone as put it up again since then.
> 
> Although how long those plans go we don't know. Marvel pulled the rights from Capcom two years after MvC3 came out, and I don't think they were allowed to add anything else to the game after UMvC3, and that game had to come out within the same year.


Marvel didnt pull the rights from Capcom; the licensing deal expired and Disney chose not to renew (which is what they did with all licenses that lapsed following the Marvel takeover) as got control of their IP and now making new deals. We dont know how long their current plan is with Capcom but if they have a contract to do 2 seasons worth of DLC, then there will be 2 seasons. Marvel/Disney cant just can that bc the game is selling poorly now. If there was no deal for a third round of DLC, then they can, but they cant shut down anything they've already gone into an agreement for

and why are you so negative about 90% of the things people post here? It seems like any post thats positive or neutral, you have to come in and bring down with a negative counter point. If someone has a wishful thought, you have to tell them how awful it is and wont work. You have to make sure people know their opinion is wrong and overall a big Debbie Downer

----------


## master of read

considering this guy has been streaming MVCi for the last two weeks, i think max is more than capable of reviewing it.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> And I have a feeling the fan art you're referring to is mostly Japanese since that's where he's mainly popular. But regardless of the art, it doesn't change the fact that he's nowhere near the top of anybody's list of missing MVC2/3 vets they'd like to be brought back. As a matter of fact, I think it's safe to say that if the MVC3 roster were completely fan driven, characters like him and Sentinel never would had made it in.


Sentinel probably would have made it, purely because he was such a beast in MvC2.  There was a lot of hype when Sentinel was announced for MvC3 because people expected to be able to use him to shit on everybody.  Which he did, until he got nerfed relatively early on (his X-Factor buffs were absurd).  He's the one character where the, "functions" mentality is 100% accurate.  

Shuma-Gorath?  Dude was on the ass-end of every character usage rate stat I could find.  Supposedly he's popular in Japan, but part of me thinks that's just a joke that people started taking seriously.

----------


## CIA

> The Fox own characters are probably the most interesting group of characters Marvel has, _especially_ when it comes to being a character in a fighting game. They're the coolest looking group of Marvel characters, and I'd say on average they've got power sets that would make for more interesting moves. It isn't even about popularity, although given the '90s cartoon and comics, even "obscure" X-Men characters like Spiral would have had more eyes on them than new Marvel characters with their own titles. It's about what would make for cooler characters. Magik is what I'd call an obscure X-Men character, she'd also make a better fighting game character than basically any female Capcom has to pick from on the Marvel side.
> 
> DLC polls are bullshit. On video game forums they're a bunch of people that don't really know Marvel characters, so you'll get this weird thing where someone will throw out someone like Songbird, and then a ton of people that just looked her up on Wikipedia are like: Yeah, sure, I guess that sounds good. On comic book forums you've got a different problem, you've got a bunch of comic book fans not thinking about how anyone would work gameplay wise throwing out new characters nobody will care about a year later, and lame shit like Songbird and Mockingbird.


X-Men is nothing but 90's nostalgia, characters like Loki, Vision, Songbird and Crystal have a better gameplay potential than 90% of the mutants.

Sure, both comic and games fans are wrong.

And yes, Shuma-Gorath IS a fan favorite and has been since it appeared in MSH.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Marvel didnt pull the rights from Capcom; the licensing deal expired and Disney chose not to renew (which is what they did with all licenses that lapsed following the Marvel takeover) as got control of their IP and now making new deals. We dont know how long their current plan is with Capcom but if they have a contract to do 2 seasons worth of DLC, then there will be 2 seasons. Marvel/Disney cant just can that bc the game is selling poorly now. If there was no deal for a third round of DLC, then they can, but they cant shut down anything they've already gone into an agreement for


I didn't mean they pulled it like Capcom still had time and they pulled the rights. I meant they pulled the rights from Capcom without letting them re-up them. And this was just to keep selling the game, Capcom was already talking about how they were lossinf the rights in 2011 and that's why UMvC3 came out went it did. Seems they make have lost them for that Avengers Battle for Earth Kinect and Wii U kind of movie tie-in game from 2012.




> and why are you so negative about 90% of the things people post here? It seems like any post thats positive or neutral, you have to come in and bring down with a negative counter point. If someone has a wishful thought, you have to tell them how awful it is and wont work. You have to make sure people know their opinion is wrong and overall a big Debbie Downer



It's a very easy game to be negative about, why do you care? What are you even specifically talking about here anyways? That I think Songbird is lame ass and would be a boring character in a fighting game? Should we all just pretend we love everything everyone is saying?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I just depressed that because some people are so fixated on MVC as a concept that we're not allowed to have a fighting game on consoles with JUST the Marvel characters as with Injustice and DC. Even without the X-Men and Fantastic Four there really are plenty of options to craft out a thirty strong roster for a game. Use 1984's Secret Wars as a template for example.

----------


## KCJ506

> Sentinel probably would have made it, purely because he was such a beast in MvC2.  There was a lot of hype when Sentinel was announced for MvC3 because people expected to be able to use him to shit on everybody.  Which he did, until he got nerfed relatively early on (his X-Factor buffs were absurd).  He's the one character where the, "functions" mentality is 100% accurate.


I agree that the whole "function" is accurate when talking about Sentinel. That's all that he really had going for him though. However most casual players didn't care for Sentinel since he's a generic robot grunt and not an actual character. I remember when MVC3 was announced and people were putting up their wishlists on various sites, I don't recall once ever seeing Sentinel on anyone's list.

So yeah, if it hadn't been for his tier status in MVC2, I don't think Capcom would have even considered bringing Sentinel back.

----------


## Turlast

> You enjoyed it more than mvc3?


No. MVC3 looked better and had better characters. I like the mechanics of MVCI better, but my enjoyment won't be where it was with MVC3 until I get more characters I want to play.




> If they have a contract, Marvel cant just shut it down. Im sure they had a DLC roadmap outlined when they went into this arrangement with each other, which dictated why Capcom started with a relatively small roster


Well, that's good to know. We already know we're getting a 6 DLC characters this yr, so I'm wondering how 2018 will look. 

As long as the roster gets more interesting characters, I'll be good.




> I just depressed that because some people are so fixated on MVC as a concept that we're not allowed to have a fighting game on consoles with JUST the Marvel characters as with Injustice and DC. Even without the X-Men and Fantastic Four there really are plenty of options to craft out a thirty strong roster for a game. Use 1984's Secret Wars as a template for example.


I want a Marvel Super Heroes 2. An all Marvel fighter is something I wanted for awhile.

The main difference is how Marvel's approach would be. The cool thing with NRS is they have free reign with the DC universe. Marvel can be quite lame about stuff that doesn't pertain to the MCU. Not even just X-Men, but everything in general seems secondary to it.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> And yes, Shuma-Gorath IS a fan favorite and has been since it appeared in MSH.


I don't know how you define, "fan favorite" because clearly it has nothing to do with people liking the character enough to actually use him.

----------


## Za Waldo

> X-Men is nothing but 90's nostalgia, characters like Loki, Vision, Songbird and Crystal have a better gameplay potential than 90% of the mutants.


It's not '90s nostalgia. The '90s just happen to be the last time comic books actually matter, so of course people that aren't into comic anymore are going to want something like the X-Men character...the X-Men being bigger than everyone else during that time period.


Songbird doesn't. She's also pretty stupid looking, and I can see a screaming Green Lantern being a very annoying character in a video game. It also seems funny you'd talk about '90s nostalgia and Songbird in the same sentence. Songbird hasn't matter since the '90s, she's a '90s character that was biggest during that first run of Thinderbolts in '97. She's still around, but then so are '90s X-Men characters. Even of X-Men that have never been in a VS (which doesn't cover all the Fox characters since Doom, Kang, and a number of others fall in there too) I'd say characters like Warlock, Shadow King, Legion, Goblin Queen, Mr. Sinister, Magik, Nightcrawler, Kitty Pryde & Lockheed, Mystique, Mojo, Chamber, Dazzler, Husk, and Forge have more interesting gameplay potential and are visually more interesting than a everyone you just listed there.

I'd say everything you could do with Songbird could be done with Dazzler, and then some. On top of that Dazzler is a better looking character, the visualization of her powers has always been better, you could play with music during her attacks along the lines of Big Band from Skullgirls, and people actually know who she is.

I'm a tiny bit surprised Crystal isn't in this game. Could have easily been a Storm replacement that has extra stuff, and her original design is one of the stronger superhero looks a Marvel character has.

Loki I'd just replace with Hela, she's a far more interesting looking character, and gameplay wise she'd probably be vastly more interesting. He'd probably be something like a less flashy Krillin in Dragonball FighterZ, where he's got illusion moves along the lines of Krillin's afterimage moves. After that he's probably have a green beam attack, flight, and a teleportation move. Maybe he'd be able to call other versions of himself in like Ultron, but then why do that when they've already given it to Ultron?




> Sure, both comic and games fans are wrong.


I didn't say that. But they sure do seem to want total different things, and the things they want would have both sides bitching. Fans of the MvC want character that would have comic fans bitching about '90s nostalgia, and how someone like Gambit or something doesn't matter in comic books today...which the video game people could give a shit about. Comic book fan want dumb shit like Songbird for some reason, and the modern versions of classic characters that are running around the comics today. 

I will say what both groups generally want can be pretty boring, although they're boring for different reasons. What comic book fans want is boring because they never seem to reach down into their comic book knowledge to pull out anything interesting. You'd think they would, but overall they don't.





> And yes, Shuma-Gorath IS a fan favorite and has been since it appeared in MSH.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I don't know how you define, "fan favorite" because clearly it has nothing to do with people liking the character enough to actually use him.


People do use him.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I want a Marvel Super Heroes 2. An all Marvel fighter is something I wanted for awhile.
> 
> The main difference is how Marvel's approach would be. The cool thing with NRS is they have free reign with the DC universe. Marvel can be quite lame about stuff that doesn't pertain to the MCU. Not even just X-Men, but everything in general seems secondary to it.


I'd be open to a MSH 2 if Capcom was prepared to do it properly, or another group altogether. I think NRS studios also has two extra advantages with the Injustice games... that they have direct support and connection to Warner and its cash inflow rather than a more third party approach Disney and Marvel currently has here, and also that when it comes down to it the character casual audiences expect in a DC fighting game is fulfilled much quickly simply because Marvel characters are far more widely known, thanks of course to the splitting of rights and so numerous more Marvel movies and TV shows. So it's not a surprise that people question the lack of some characters.

That said, I think a decent all-Marvel fighter is possible. They either need to make it specifically about the Avengers (the only cast outside X-Men which could fill their own fighting game) and thus allow a wider range of Avenger specific heroes and villains, or else try to pick from across the board, which would not be an easy choice, but at least they would have twice the number of characters to bring in at launch.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I just depressed that because some people are so fixated on MVC as a concept that we're not allowed to have a fighting game on consoles with JUST the Marvel characters as with Injustice and DC. Even without the X-Men and Fantastic Four there really are plenty of options to craft out a thirty strong roster for a game. Use 1984's Secret Wars as a template for example.


It's a vastly more entertaining concept. It's also a concept that I'm kind of surprised that haven't used Secret Wars, given what Secret Wars is.

There are a number of fighting games with just Marvel characters. There's the two Capcom did before the VS series. There's the three X-Men ones, which is why the Capcom games stopped. There's Avengers in Galactic Storm (which I think is just an arcade game now that I think about it) by Data East, which has the early '90s equivalent of the kind of roster comic book fans want in MvCI. And there's that shitty Avengers: Battle for Earth movie tie-in game Ubisoft did in 2012. There's actually one more game that's just Marvel then there are the VS games, unless you count UMVC3 as a totally different game.

This game should have had _at least_ 30 Marvel characters to begin with. They already had 25 Marvel characters finished from UMvC3.

----------


## Havok83

> It's a very easy game to be negative about, why do you care? What are you even specifically talking about here anyways? That I think Songbird is lame ass and would be a boring character in a fighting game? Should we all just pretend we love everything everyone is saying?


its not one specific post, but pick any random one and 9 out of 10, thats pretty much what Im referring to

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'd be open to a MSH 2 if Capcom was prepared to do it properly, or another group altogether. I think NRS studios also has two extra advantages with the Injustice games... that they have direct support and connection to Warner and its cash inflow rather than a more third party approach Disney and Marvel currently has here, and also that when it comes down to it the character casual audiences expect in a DC fighting game is fulfilled much quickly simply because Marvel characters are far more widely known, thanks of course to the splitting of rights and so numerous more Marvel movies and TV shows. So it's not a surprise that people question the lack of some characters.
> 
> That said, I think a decent all-Marvel fighter is possible. They either need to make it specifically about the Avengers (the only cast outside X-Men which could fill their own fighting game) and thus allow a wider range of Avenger specific heroes and villains, or else try to pick from across the board, which would not be an easy choice, but at least they would have twice the number of characters to bring in at launch.


The Avengers alone wouldn't make for a good roster. That's cutting out even more stuff than they're working with right now. I'm guessing you're talking classic Avengers too, like before the Avengers was everyone in the Marvel Universe? So it's be what they're doing now minus Spider-Man, Doctor Strange, Dormammu, Nova, Rocket Raccoon, Gamora, Thanos, and Ghost Rider.

----------


## Za Waldo

> its not one specific post, but pick any random one and 9 out of 10, thats pretty much what Im referring to


But what's your point?

----------


## master of read



----------


## Havok83

> But what's your point?


It was a question

----------


## Sensational C

> 


That comeback overflows me with hype!!!

----------


## master of read

> That comeback overflows me with hype!!!


the return of dick win.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

If only xmen characters were in the initial roster, the sales would have been significantly better.

----------


## Za Waldo

> It was a question


There was a question in the post that reply was to? 

I already answered your last question. I then asked you questions, none of which you had any real answer for. Why of anything of this game am I being _overly_ negative about? Is there some bit you find unjustly negative? Should we just act like everything was done right with the game? Should we all just be telling each other how cool we think such and such characters is they want in the game, even if we would rather not see them (at least at this point)?

----------


## Za Waldo

> If only xmen characters were in the initial roster, the sales would have been significantly better.


Probably. Although it'd have to be called X-Men vs Capcom. You called it Marvel vs Capcom X or whatever, and you only have half the Marvel Universe, people will be like: Where the fuck are the other Marvel characters?

They probably should have called this The Avengers vs Capcom or something. Something that lets people know right out of the gate what they aren't getting. If Marvel wanted to use this $60 game as an advertisement for the movies they probably should have also worked something out with Capcom to make it free-to-play. You make it free, do whatever the fuck you want, put and don't put whoever you want. After all, it's free. But this shit of paying $60 for a commercial, no. They want me to play money for an advertisement you better make that advertisement not feel so nakedly like what it is. There was this Forza Horizon 2 Presents Fast & Furious that came out before one of the movies, it was an ad for the movie, and they had the right idea for their advertisement...it was free.

----------


## CIA

> I don't know how you define, "fan favorite" because clearly it has nothing to do with people liking the character enough to actually use him.


That means the fanbase back then liked Shuma because it was unlike anything else in the Capcom fighters at the time and was one of the most memorable characters of the series to the point you can't separate the character from the franchise anymore. Also people Shuma all the time in MSH and MvsSF, dunno about MvC2 and 3 because I don't care about them.




> It's not '90s nostalgia. The '90s just happen to be the last time comic books actually matter, so of course people that aren't into comic anymore are going to want something like the X-Men character...the X-Men being bigger than everyone else during that time period.
> 
> 
> Songbird doesn't. She's also pretty stupid looking, and I can see a screaming Green Lantern being a very annoying character in a video game. It also seems funny you'd talk about '90s nostalgia and Songbird in the same sentence. Songbird hasn't matter since the '90s, she's a '90s character that was biggest during that first run of Thinderbolts in '97. She's still around, but then so are '90s X-Men characters. Even of X-Men that have never been in a VS (which doesn't cover all the Fox characters since Doom, Kang, and a number of others fall in there too) I'd say characters like Warlock, Shadow King, Legion, Goblin Queen, Mr. Sinister, Magik, Nightcrawler, Kitty Pryde & Lockheed, Mystique, Mojo, Chamber, Dazzler, Husk, and Forge have more interesting gameplay potential and are visually more interesting than a everyone you just listed there.


It seems more like you don't read anything out of the X-ghetto and is fairly ignorant about the non Fox IPs. Thunderbolts was in their biggest phase in the mid-00's during the Civil War/Initiative/Dark Reign eras. Seriously, Mojo? Shadow King?




> I'd say everything you could do with Songbird could be done with Dazzler, and then some. On top of that Dazzler is a better looking character, the visualization of her powers has always been better, you could play with music during her attacks along the lines of Big Band from Skullgirls, and people actually know who she is.


Songbird and Dazzler have nothing in common outside of using sound as the source of power, the construct making ability is Songbird primary power and it alone can fill a movelist; if it isn't enough, she has pro-wrestling training and you can incorporate several striking and grappling techniques. Failing that she can still use the Screaming Mimi powers to stun/hipnotize people. Songbird is far better looking than Dazzler, Dazzler is so outdated that it turned even into a meme.




> Loki I'd just replace with Hela, she's a far more interesting looking character, and gameplay wise she'd probably be vastly more interesting. He'd probably be something like a less flashy Krillin in Dragonball FighterZ, where he's got illusion moves along the lines of Krillin's afterimage moves. After that he's probably have a green beam attack, flight, and a teleportation move. Maybe he'd be able to call other versions of himself in like Ultron, but then why do that when they've already given it to Ultron?


I can see him playing more like Chizuru than Kuririn, add frost and portal magic to his movelist too.




> I didn't say that. But they sure do seem to want total different things, and the things they want would have both sides bitching. Fans of the MvC want character that would have comic fans bitching about '90s nostalgia, and how someone like Gambit or something doesn't matter in comic books today...which the video game people could give a shit about. Comic book fan want dumb shit like Songbird for some reason, and the modern versions of classic characters that are running around the comics today. 
> 
> I will say what both groups generally want can be pretty boring, although they're boring for different reasons. What comic book fans want is boring because they never seem to reach down into their comic book knowledge to pull out anything interesting. You'd think they would, but overall they don't.


There is space for both 90's characters and modern versions in a balanced roster. Filling it with just bottom of the barrel X-characters like you mentioned would be far worse.
Songbird is also well requested by games fans since she had a very good debut as a playable character in MUA2.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

> It seems more like you don't read anything out of the X-ghetto and is fairly ignorant about the non Fox IPs. Thunderbolts was in their biggest phase in the mid-00's during the Civil War/Initiative/Dark Reign eras. Seriously, Mojo? Shadow King?


No, Thunderbolts was biggest when they started and comics sold way more. Mid-00s comics didn't have the eyes on them that original Thunderbolts had. That was also like Marvel's big new book coming out of the whole Onslaught event. It was a comic Wizard couldn't shut up about. Do you really think more people were reading mid 2000s Civil War / Initiative / Dark Reign Thunderbolts and were reading late '90s Onslaught / Heroes Reborn / Heroes Return Thunderbolts with the big twist that they were all actually super villains?

Shadow King was just a major character in tv show...a critically acclaimed tv show at that. Could _easily_ be a character that plays like they're from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. He'd also be a very striking looking character; Amahl Farouk with Shadow King like it's a Stand, it'd be fucking great. Hell, they'd probably have JoJo and Persona fans exited with that. And someone in a VS game that plays like they're from Capcom's JoJo game would be something that isn't and hasn't every been covered in these VS games.

Mojo would also be great. Big giant weird looking fighting game character with strange little attack animations and that robot scorpion tail. He's super strong, has some weird powers, and the thing about him being on Earth too long causing storms. Could also work him being powered by the popularity of his show into his moveset and damage output.

Don't really get the "seriously" either. These are characters that are bigger than Songbird. They were in comics when comics were bigger, they've been in X-Men cartoons, they've been in videos games as bosses, as previously mentioned one was just in a tv show this year. They're also vastly more interesting visually than someone like Songbird, they're pretty different visually from what's already in the game, and they've both got the potential to do some pretty cool stuff with gameplay wise.

I'm not going to pretend I'm the most knowledgeable person when it comes to Marvel, but I know quite a bit of it beyond the X-Men. I know enough about Marvel to know even without any characters that can't make it in because Marvels being cunty about Fox, Songbird is still a pretty shitty choice. Songbird isn't the character you put in when the roster is this small, she's like the character you put in there's over 100 or something.




> Songbird and Dazzler have nothing in common outside of using sound as the source of power, the construct making ability is Songbird primary power and it alone can fill a movelist; if it isn't enough, she has pro-wrestling training and you can incorporate several striking and grappling techniques. Failing that she can still use the Screaming Mimi powers to stun/hipnotize people. Songbird is far better looking than Dazzler, Dazzler is so outdated that it turned even into a meme.


Dazzler can make hard constructs too. 

If they do a Marvel wrestler character, give me Hercules. Or D-Man. But Hercules before D-Man.

Songbird looks like some '90s reject, like something some kid in the '90s would come up with while trying to make up their own original character. Dazzler is also a way better design, and the manifestation of her powers is way more interesting visually. And if they so choose, there's some fun stuff that could be done with her sound / music wise when it comes to her attacks. 




> I can see him playing more like Chizuru than Kuririn, add frost and portal magic to his movelist too.


Same thing, just trying to use the more relevant of the two at the moment. DBFZ Krillin afterimage moves seem to work like Chizuru in KoF, only he's flipping' all over the place. 




> There is space for both 90's characters and modern versions in a balanced roster. Filling it with just bottom of the barrel X-characters like you mentioned would be far worse.
> Songbird is also well requested by games fans since she had a very good debut as a playable character in MUA2.


I didn't say there wasn't. In fact, whenI said who I'd like to see as DLC

The funny thing about "bottom of the barrel" X-Men characters is they're more well known than big new modern characters. Because people actually read comics back in the '90s, and comics are basically dead now.

Songbird was "well requested" because people that don't know nothing about comics saw they don't know in a character in a game a couple years before. They're doing something like trying to fill out a list of five Marvel characters and that's one that randomly popped into their head. Now it'd probably be different, what with their being a number of Marvel movies.

----------


## CIA

> No, Thunderbolts was biggest when they started and comics sold way more. Mid-00s comics didn't have the eyes on them that original Thunderbolts had. That was also like Marvel's big new book coming out of the whole Onslaught event. It was a comic Wizard couldn't shut up about. Do you really think more people were reading mid 2000s Civil War / Initiative / Dark Reign Thunderbolts and were reading late '90s Onslaught / Heroes Reborn / Heroes Return Thunderbolts with the big twist that they were all actually super villains?


You know that we have sales estimates going back to 1995?
http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomi...7/1997-02.html - #1
http://www.comichron.com/monthlycomi...7/2007-01.html - #110, the starting point for "modern" Thunderbolts
Not only #110 surpassed #1 by a bit, but the numbers actually increased in the following months even if the comic market shrunk from the 90's.




> Shadow King was just a major character in tv show...a critically acclaimed tv show at that. Could _easily_ be a character that plays like they're from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. He'd also be a very striking looking character; Amahl Farouk with Shadow King like it's a Stand, it'd be fucking great. Hell, they'd probably have JoJo and Persona fans exited with that. And someone in a VS game that plays like they're from Capcom's JoJo game would be something that isn't and hasn't every been covered in these VS games.


They already considered adding a JJBA styled character in MvC3 with Cloak & Dagger, with the difference that C&D are cool, both have their own set of powers and Shadow King is an ugly fatass with a single gimmick.




> Mojo would also be great. Big giant weird looking fighting game character with strange little attack animations and that robot scorpion tail. He's super strong, has some weird powers, and the thing about him being on Earth too long causing storms. Could also work him being powered by the popularity of his show into his moveset and damage output.


Ever wondered why Motaro never returned as a centaur in MK? Mojo would fall in the same trap, no way current Capcom would retune all the returning animations to work with his body type.




> Don't really get the "seriously" either. These are characters that are bigger than Songbird. They were in comics when comics were bigger, they've been in X-Men cartoons, they've been in videos games as bosses, as previously mentioned one was just in a tv show this year. They're also vastly more interesting visually than someone like Songbird, they're pretty different visually from what's already in the game, and they've both got the potential to do some pretty cool stuff with gameplay wise.


Only for deluded X-Fans.




> I'm not going to pretend I'm the most knowledgeable person when it comes to Marvel, but I know quite a bit of it beyond the X-Men. I know enough about Marvel to know even without any characters that can't make it in because Marvels being cunty about Fox, Songbird is still a pretty shitty choice. Songbird isn't the character you put in when the roster is this small, she's like the character you put in there's over 100 or something.
> 
> Dazzler can make hard constructs too. 
> 
> If they do a Marvel wrestler character, give me Hercules. Or D-Man. But Hercules before D-Man.
> 
> Songbird looks like some '90s reject, like something some kid in the '90s would come up with while trying to make up their own original character. Dazzler is also a way better design, and the manifestation of her powers is way more interesting visually. And if they so choose, there's some fun stuff that could be done with her sound / music wise when it comes to her attacks.


You told that Songbird wouldn't fit in a fighting game because she has "boring" powers and "everything she can do Dazzler can too" and I refuted it giving examples. What's next, drawing every frame of every normal/special/super animation to prove that she would be an interesting character? 

If Songbird's design is so bad and Dazzler's is so good why Songbird kept a costume close to her debut uniform and Dazzler is repackaged every 3 years into a hip alt chick?




> I didn't say there wasn't. In fact, whenI said who I'd like to see as DLC
> 
> The funny thing about "bottom of the barrel" X-Men characters is they're more well known than big new modern characters. Because people actually read comics back in the '90s, and comics are basically dead now.
> 
> Songbird was "well requested" because people that don't know nothing about comics saw they don't know in a character in a game a couple years before. They're doing something like trying to fill out a list of five Marvel characters and that's one that randomly popped into their head. Now it'd probably be different, what with their being a number of Marvel movies.


The public remember Wolverine, Xavier, Magneto and other A-List mutants, they don't give a damn about random X-Men foes and Generation X members.

Yes, keep repeating that people requested and are still requesting Songbird because they don't know about comics and some day another person might believe it.

----------


## Za Waldo

Aren't those numbers just comics shops? Because in 1997 their were more outlets to get comics in.

----------


## Za Waldo

> They already considered adding a JJBA styled character in MvC3 with Cloak & Dagger, with the difference that C&D are cool, both have their own set of powers and Shadow King is an ugly fatass with a single gimmick.


Cloak & Dagger aren't really what I'd call cool, and they're less visually interesting than Shadow King. Shadow King would be more visually distinct, because as you said, he's a little ugly fat ass. He's an ugly fat ass that isn't in a costume. He's a little fat guy in a white suit with a cool looking monster thing they could make work like a Stand.

But yeah, they're one of the characters you could do a JoJo style character with. They're probably the most likely ones they'd use and the least interesting ones to do it with.




> Ever wondered why Motaro never returned as a centaur in MK? Mojo would fall in the same trap, no way current Capcom would retune all the returning animations to work with his body type.


Mojo wouldn't even kind of fall into the same thing as Motaro. He wouldn't even be radical different than normal characters, he'd just have little robot legs at his fat base as opposed to two legs. He isn't built like a centaur, his big fat body is still in the same place as a normal person.

You know their was a JoJo "2D" fighting game with some 3D movement like the MK:A game you're talking about not long ago that had characters on horses? 




> Only for deluded X-Fans.


Only some deluded Songbird fanboy would think such a thing. Those characters were on shows people actually watched, and were in bigger video games. They're bigger characters than Songbird.




> You told that Songbird wouldn't fit in a fighting game because she has "boring" powers and "everything she can do Dazzler can too" and I refuted it giving examples. What's next, drawing every frame of every normal/special/super animation to prove that she would be an interesting character?


I didn't say she wouldn't fit, I said she's shit. I said she's shit, and anything you could do with her could be done with the better known, visually more interesting characters that is Dazzler.




> If Songbird's design is so bad and Dazzler's is so good why Songbird kept a costume close to her debut uniform and Dazzler is repackaged every 3 years into a hip alt chick?


Because nobody working on Songbird gives enough of a shit? Iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Thor, Spider-Man, and many many Marvel characters with far better looks that Songbird get new costumes a lot too. Doesn't mean Songbird has a better costume than Spider-Man because someone changed his and nobody is really fucking with her's much. There are probably comic book creators that want to be the ones to give Dazzler a new modern music look, there probably aren't many creators that give much of a shit about Songbird. Maybe there someone that really wants to put their stamp on _Songbird_, but I doubt it's as many as with Dazzler.




> The public remember Wolverine, Xavier, Magneto and other A-List mutants, they don't give a damn about random X-Men foes and Generation X members.


Shadow King and Mojo aren't random X-Men foes. One of them was just the season long villain in a tv show this year. And it was a show people actually liked. It was also a show that was made with Marvel.




> Yes, keep repeating that people requested and are still requesting Songbird because they don't know about comics and some day another person might believe it.


Yeah, ok guy that also said non-comic book fans were pulling Songbird randomly out of a hat because they saw her in another video game two years before. Why are you so pissy about me saying the same thing you said? People on video game forums didn't want Songbird because they liked her and want to see her, they threw her on a list because the DLC thread probably said something like "pick 5 or 10 Marvel characters you want as DLC" and she was someone they knew from a game that was only two years old when MVC3 came out. We're a few years from UMA2 and MVC3 DLC wishlist threads now, and a number of different Marvel stuff has come out now. Those people probably want characters they've seen from the movies now mixed with X-Men characters from the series that aren't there, and Carnage. A few probably also want Spawn, and have to be told he isn't a Marvel character.

----------


## Havok83

> If only xmen characters were in the initial roster, the sales would have been significantly better.


Agreed. The roster choices as such are lackluster. Even if they kept those from previous games, I think more people would be inclined to pick this up

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Agreed. The roster choices as such are lackluster. Even if they kept those from previous games, I think more people would be inclined to pick this up


The character threads at shoryuken doesnt have a lot of activity except for Mega Man X

----------


## Derek Metaltron

What worries me is that when the X-Men are finally added it'll just be Wolverine and Deadpool, maybe Storm and Magneto. I feel like they have a chance to add some more interesting X-Men too like Nightcrawler or Psylocke.

----------


## KCJ506

> What worries me is that when the X-Men are finally added it'll just be Wolverine and Deadpool, maybe Storm and Magneto. I feel like they have a chance to add some more interesting X-Men too like Nightcrawler or Psylocke.



I'd be interested in them adding Iceman as well. With his powers he could do a lot of interesting things. And MVC2 really didn't use him to his full potential. He only had 2 or 3 specials and just one hyper. Granted he was a copy/paste from COTA, but there were several other characters that were copy/pasted from either COTA or MSH, but they still got new hypers for MVC2.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> What worries me is that when the X-Men are finally added it'll just be Wolverine and Deadpool, maybe Storm and Magneto. I feel like they have a chance to add some more interesting X-Men too like Nightcrawler or Psylocke.


It's called infinite so there'll be a lot of characters added as dlc. I think the start of poor sales may make them think otherwise.

----------


## CIA

> Cloak & Dagger aren't really what I'd call cool, and they're less visually interesting than Shadow King. Shadow King would be more visually distinct, because as you said, he's a little ugly fat ass. He's an ugly fat ass that isn't in a costume. He's a little fat guy in a white suit with a cool looking monster thing they could make work like a Stand.
> 
> But yeah, they're one of the characters you could do a JoJo style character with. They're probably the most likely ones they'd use and the least interesting ones to do it with.


C&D aren't cool but Shadow King is? They can slap the X symbol into a turd and you would eat it.




> Mojo wouldn't even kind of fall into the same thing as Motaro. He wouldn't even be radical different than normal characters, he'd just have little robot legs at his fat base as opposed to two legs. He isn't built like a centaur, his big fat body is still in the same place as a normal person.
> 
> You know their was a JoJo "2D" fighting game with some 3D movement like the MK:A game you're talking about not long ago that had characters on horses?


Mojo would 100% fall in the same case as Motaro, chunky body, multi limbs, scorpion-like tail. Unless they make several compromisses like making him unthrowable he will clip with almost all of the grabs in the game, just imagine Haggar's lv 3 on him. The horse comparison in ASB is moot because the characters can be knocked off them with strong attacks or throws.




> Only some deluded Songbird fanboy would think such a thing. Those characters were on shows people actually watched, and were in bigger video games. They're bigger characters than Songbird.


You are out of your mind, the public care about the main X-Men and the biggest villains like Magneto and Mystique, not D-List mutants.





> I didn't say she wouldn't fit, I said she's shit. I said she's shit, and anything you could do with her could be done with the better known, visually more interesting characters that is Dazzler.


I can't help your shit taste since it was already proven Songbird can work better than Dazzler.




> Because nobody working on Songbird gives enough of a shit? Iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Thor, Spider-Man, and many many Marvel characters with far better looks that Songbird get new costumes a lot too. Doesn't mean Songbird has a better costume than Spider-Man because someone changed his and nobody is really fucking with her's much. There are probably comic book creators that want to be the ones to give Dazzler a new modern music look, there probably aren't many creators that give much of a shit about Songbird. Maybe there someone that really wants to put their stamp on _Songbird_, but I doubt it's as many as with Dazzler.


And yet all the A-List characters costume revisions are inspired by their roots while Dazzler got at least a dozen of complete makeovers because her original design is a joke. Songbird's costume is great and functional, it can easily work in comics, games and cartoons, that's why it went for 20 years without major changes.




> Shadow King and Mojo aren't random X-Men foes. One of them was just the season long villain in a tv show this year. And it was a show people actually liked. It was also a show that was made with Marvel.


People liked the show because of the protagonist, they never gave half of a shit about Shadow King. They don't care either about Mojo, and Stryfe and all the other irrelevant X-villains. 




> Yeah, ok guy that also said non-comic book fans were pulling Songbird randomly out of a hat because they saw her in another video game two years before. Why are you so pissy about me saying the same thing you said? People on video game forums didn't want Songbird because they liked her and want to see her, they threw her on a list because the DLC thread probably said something like "pick 5 or 10 Marvel characters you want as DLC" and she was someone they knew from a game that was only two years old when MVC3 came out. We're a few years from UMA2 and MVC3 DLC wishlist threads now, and a number of different Marvel stuff has come out now. Those people probably want characters they've seen from the movies now mixed with X-Men characters from the series that aren't there, and Carnage. A few probably also want Spawn, and have to be told he isn't a Marvel character.


Because you are a telepath to know what the other messageboard posters want. If they added Songbird in their requests is because they find the character appealing in some way.

----------


## Za Waldo

> C&D aren't cool but Shadow King is? They can slap the X symbol into a turd and you would eat it.


Yes, he's a cool character and visually he's more interesting.





> Mojo would 100% fall in the same case as Motaro, chunky body, multi limbs, scorpion-like tail. Unless they make several compromisses like making him unthrowable he will clip with almost all of the grabs in the game, just imagine Haggar's lv 3 on him. The horse comparison in ASB is moot because the characters can be knocked off them with strong attacks or throws.


No, he wouldn't, not even kind of. Motaro is a centaur, he's a horse with his human body up in front. Mojo's body isn't even kind of similar. Mojo would be positioned just like all the other humanoid characters, only instead of normal legs he'd have a bunch of tiny spider like robot legs.



Nothing about that would be hard to make work.




> You are out of your mind, the public care about the main X-Men and the biggest villains like Magneto and Mystique, not D-List mutants.


Those "D-List" mutants are more well known characters. Characters like Shadow King, Mojo, Silver Samurai, and Omega Res are far more we'll know than Songbird is.




> I can't help your shit taste since it was already proven Songbird can work better than Dazzler.


Proven? When? How? What are you talking about person that things Songbird isn't shit?




> And yet all the A-List characters costume revisions are inspired by their roots while Dazzler got at least a dozen of complete makeovers because her original design is a joke. Songbird's costume is great and functional, it can easily work in comics, games and cartoons, that's why it went for 20 years without major changes.


Songbirds costume feels like a parody costume of dumb '90s shit. Given how the whole team were originally villains playing heroes that could be the case too, it could be purposely stupid. She looks like a dumb late '90s update of Phoenix.

It went so long without a major change because nobody gives a shit about Songbird to do so. No one cares, so why do it?




> People liked the show because of the protagonist, they never gave half of a shit about Shadow King. They don't care either about Mojo, and Stryfe and all the other irrelevant X-villains.


People that watched that show kind of wouldn't shut up about how weird Shadow King and what not. People liked Shadow King in that show quite a bit.

And yet, if they showed up, you'd probably get a bigger reaction out of people than you would with Songbird...who nobody really knows or gives a shit about.




> Because you are a telepath to know what the other messageboard posters want. If they added Songbird in their requests is because they find the character appealing in some way.


Yes.

I didn't say they didn't find the character appealing in some way. That also doesn't change that they probably only knew her from Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, which came out two years before MvC3, and that 6 years later they probably don't give a shit about that character they thought would be interesting in a MvC because they saw them in another game once. Time has moved on, a number of Marvel movies have come out since then. For most of them (when it comes to non-Fox characters) Songbird has probably been replaced with characters like Star-Lord, Hela, Vison, Loki, Black Widow, Valkyrie, and Daredevil.

----------


## Za Waldo

> The character threads at shoryuken doesnt have a lot of activity except for Mega Man X


I heard it sold worse on Steam than that other crossover fighting game Fight of Gods, and that nobody is really playing it on Twitch. Seems like nobody really cares.




> What worries me is that when the X-Men are finally added it'll just be Wolverine and Deadpool, maybe Storm and Magneto. I feel like they have a chance to add some more interesting X-Men too like Nightcrawler or Psylocke.


Well, all those X-Men from UMVC3 are going to be easy to bring over, so they're likely coming at some point. Capcom wanted Psylocke and Gambit I think for the last game, but Marvel wouldn't let them; if they're looking to release a lot of DLC they might be coming. When it comes to X-Men, if they're in the new movies (which Nightcrawler is) or the tv shows I'd guess they'd be somewhat safe bets for DLC.

----------


## master of read

> I heard it sold worse on Steam than that other crossover fighting game Fight of Gods, and that nobody is really playing it on Twitch. Seems like nobody really cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all those X-Men from UMVC3 are going to be easy to bring over, so they're likely coming at some point. Capcom wanted Psylocke and Gambit I think for the last game, but Marvel wouldn't let them; if they're looking to release a lot of DLC they might be coming. When it comes to X-Men, if they're in the new movies (which Nightcrawler is) or the tv shows I'd guess they'd be somewhat safe bets for DLC.


the only person i know plays it on twitch is max dood and he's been playing for the last 2 weeks or so. by his own admission, he finds it hard to put down.

edit: oh and NLBC but that goes without saying.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

We should make a poll for dlcs.  :Smile:

----------


## CIA

> Yes, he's a cool character and visually he's more interesting.


sensible chuckle




> No, he wouldn't, not even kind of. Motaro is a centaur, he's a horse with his human body up in front. Mojo's body isn't even kind of similar. Mojo would be positioned just like all the other humanoid characters, only instead of normal legs he'd have a bunch of tiny spider like robot legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about that would be hard to make work.


In addition of the multi limbs he is so near to the ground that it would make him untrippable. Face it, he will never make it in a fighting game other than a boss or extra character.





> Those "D-List" mutants are more well known characters. Characters like Shadow King, Mojo, Silver Samurai, and Omega Res are far more we'll know than Songbird is.


Let me fetch my flannel shirt, skateboard, WCW posters and pogs so I can live in the past too.




> Proven? When? How? What are you talking about person that things Songbird isn't shit?


Proven when you just cried about the character without debunking the moveset potential.




> Songbirds costume feels like a parody costume of dumb '90s shit. Given how the whole team were originally villains playing heroes that could be the case too, it could be purposely stupid. She looks like a dumb late '90s update of Phoenix.
> 
> It went so long without a major change because nobody gives a shit about Songbird to do so. No one cares, so why do it?


No one gives a shit about the character yet they keep bringing her back and giving just small revisions to the design because it held damn well.




> People that watched that show kind of wouldn't shut up about how weird Shadow King and what not. People liked Shadow King in that show quite a bit.
> 
> And yet, if they showed up, you'd probably get a bigger reaction out of people than you would with Songbird...who nobody really knows or gives a shit about.


Literally the only things I saw about Shadow King in that series were memes because he was fat.

Also I guarantee that it Songbird appears in a live action series she will be well received, she was well received even in the utter garbage that was Avengers Assemble.




> I didn't say they didn't find the character appealing in some way. That also doesn't change that they probably only knew her from Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2, which came out two years before MvC3, and that 6 years later they probably don't give a shit about that character they thought would be interesting in a MvC because they saw them in another game once. Time has moved on, a number of Marvel movies have come out since then. For most of them (when it comes to non-Fox characters) Songbird has probably been replaced with characters like Star-Lord, Hela, Vison, Loki, Black Widow, Valkyrie, and Daredevil.


She is still one of the top requested characters for Marvel Heroes, the mobile games and is still one of the most wanted comic characters for Infinite. Not that the game will survive enough to get the MCU characters out of the way for her, Ms. Marvel and Moon Knight to show up

----------


## RLAAMJR.

One of the top requested? i think that if we ever have a poll, Squirrel Girl, SpiderGwen, Kamala Khan , Jane Thor, Black Widow, Scarlet Witch and She-Hulk will do better than her.

----------


## Za Waldo

> sensible chuckle


What you talking about? Songbird and Clock & Dagger are on the cover of that magazine.




> In addition of the multi limbs he is so near to the ground that it would make him untrippable. Face it, he will never make it in a fighting game other than a boss or extra character.


You have zero clue what you're even talking about. You know the last game had a wolf named Amaterasu? This wolf had multi limbs and was also near the ground, guess what? Amaterasu isn't untrippable. MODOK also isn't untrippable, and technically he isn't even touching the ground.





> Let me fetch my flannel shirt, skateboard, WCW posters and pogs so I can live in the past too.


Maybe you can find some people that actually give a shit about Songbird while you're there.



> Proven when you just cried about the character without debunking the moveset potential.


What the hell are you talking about? 




> No one gives a shit about the character yet they keep bringing her back and giving just small revisions to the design because it held damn well.


Yeah, you're getting it, no one gives a shit about Songbird.




> Literally the only things I saw about Shadow King in that series were memes because he was fat.


So you've at least seen more about him than the characters your talking about.




> Also I guarantee that it Songbird appears in a live action series she will be well received, she was well received even in the utter garbage that was Avengers Assemble.


Nobody really watches or talks about Avengers Assemble. 





> She is still one of the top requested characters for Marvel Heroes, the mobile games and is still one of the most wanted comic characters for Infinite. Not that the game will survive enough to get the MCU characters out of the way for her, Ms. Marvel and Moon Knight to show up


No she isn't. I just looked at the Neogaf DLC Character Request Thread and almost no one is asking for her anymore. There's 320 post in the thread at the moment, and while not every single one of those post is a list, most seem to be. Songbird is only one 22 of those list, and the way it's set up is they've got to pick three Marvel characters that haven't been in the game. Numbers might go down even more if it was just pick six Marvel characters you want and not pick 3 returning characters and 3 that haven't been in yet.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Considering that Songbird is not onr of the more popuoar characters in Marvel and barely seen in comics, I dont think she has a chance to be in mvci unless Marvel is actually adding more  than  20 plus Dlc on their side.

----------


## Za Waldo

> the only person i know plays it on twitch is max dood and he's been playing for the last 2 weeks or so. by his own admission, he finds it hard to put down.
> 
> edit: oh and NLBC but that goes without saying.


Yeah, he seems to really like the gameplay aspect of it at least.

But it's pretty bad when a new game like that comes out and nobody is really streaming it on Twitch. Game seems to be DOA. 

Dead on arrival, not the fighting game DOA, which I think has actually done kind of well.




> We should make a poll for dlcs.


It'll all be Songbird. 

But yeah, make a thread. Might be a fun little thing to do at least.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ill prolly make one tomorrow, philippines time

----------


## Za Waldo

> Considering that Songbird is not onr of the more popuoar characters in Marvel and barely seen in comics, I dont think she has a chance to be in mvci unless Marvel is actually adding more  than  20 plus Dlc on their side.


Yeah, Marvel Heroes has what, like 63 playable characters? That game is _mostly_ just drawing on the heroes side for them and she still isn't in that group. I don't think she's in that Contest of Champions iOS thing either, and that has over 100 playable characters.

If I had to guess what characters Capcom is thinking about for DLC, It'd be a mix of characters who they've already got most of the work done for anyways because they were in UMvC3 & Tatsunoko vs Capcom, characters they had as cards in the Heroes & Heralds mode, X-Men characters they said they wanted to put in MVC3 that Marvel wouldn't let them, and characters that have or will  show up in movies between then and now (like Hela, Yondu, Cosmo the Spacedog, Negasonic Teenage Warhead, and Magik) that maybe weren't really on their radar before.

----------


## CIA

> What you talking about? Songbird and Clock & Dagger are on the cover of that magazine.


Then it might be a very good magazine.




> You have zero clue what you're even talking about. You know the last game had a wolf named Amaterasu? This wolf had multi limbs and was also near the ground, guess what? Amaterasu isn't untrippable. MODOK also isn't untrippable, and technically he isn't even touching the ground.


Amaterasu has 4 limbs like all the humanoid characters, same for MODOK, the hurdles to jump to implement Mojo are far worse.




> Maybe you can find some people that actually give a shit about Songbird while you're there.


I bet I can find more people that ever cared about Shadow King and other X-Men third stringers.




> What the hell are you talking about?


Learn to read




> Yeah, you're getting it, no one gives a shit about Songbird.


They give enough of a shit to keep bringing her back with the same costume.





> So you've at least seen more about him than the characters your talking about.


Cloak & Dagger is getting a series, mate. Maybe you should start watching or reading things that aren't X-Men.





> Nobody really watches or talks about Avengers Assemble.


Same for most of the X-Men media after the 90's




> No she isn't. I just looked at the Neogaf DLC Character Request Thread and almost no one is asking for her anymore. There's 320 post in the thread at the moment, and while not every single one of those post is a list, most seem to be. Songbird is only one 22 of those list, and the way it's set up is they've got to pick three Marvel characters that haven't been in the game. Numbers might go down even more if it was just pick six Marvel characters you want and not pick 3 returning characters and 3 that haven't been in yet.


More votes than Spider-Gwen, Gwenpool, Moon Knight and loads of characters more promoted than her, only losing to Ms. Marvel as the most requested non-Fox characters that still have to debut in the MCU.

And look how many posters added Mojo or Shadow King to their lists: 0. Omega Red has about 10 votes even as a veteran(pity because he was one of my mains in MvSF).

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> But it's pretty bad when a new game like that comes out and nobody is really streaming it on Twitch. .


Yeah, I tried to watch a few streams here and there when I was on the fence about getting it (ultimately decided against it, too many quality games on my plate to bother with MvC:I) and there was almost no one streaming.  Just a handful of guys in training mode.

----------


## CIA

You know that your game is dead when DSP is on Top 100 on ranked.

----------


## Turlast

They really shit the bed with this release.

I don't even feel motivated to play it. If the DLC characters aren't fun, I might just be done altogether.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Then it might be a very good magazine.


It's not, it's a bad magazine only read by one boring guy that finds it amusing.




> Amaterasu has 4 limbs like all the humanoid characters, same for MODOK, the hurdles to jump to implement Mojo are far worse.


Yes, the four legged wolf that's close to the ground is like all the humanoid characters, so is the flying guy that doesn't have legs that touch the ground. This is a joke right, like you're doing some kind of bit? There are no hurdles, just some stupid shit you thought up that doesn't even hold up given characters in the last MvC game. Now you can't even make up another fake reason he can't work. 




> I bet I can find more people that ever cared about Shadow King and other X-Men third stringers.


Yeah, you probably could find more people that cared about those X-Men characters than Songbird.




> Learn to read


Learn to make a point.




> They give enough of a shit to keep bringing her back with the same costume.


Nobody gives a shit. Nobody cares about the character, and nobody cares enough to put their stamp on the character. You're never going to hear writers or artist talking about how they want to do their version of Songbird. Nobody cares.




> Cloak & Dagger is getting a series, mate. Maybe you should start watching or reading things that aren't X-Men.


I know, and nobody cares. What's your point? What does that have to do with what I said? Yeah, I know, Cloak & Dagger are getting some teen show on ABC Family...I mean Freeform. The only time I've heard people talk about Freeform is when they're asking what Freeform is. Talking about Cloak & Dagger being cool when you know about that tv show, yeah, that show is going to make them look real cool, it's going to be _awesome_.




> Same for most of the X-Men media after the 90's


Who cares? I think the funniest thing about this exchange might be you talking shit about the X-Men like I'll give a shit. That was a weird mode of attack based on nothing but a weird assumption that someone pointing out the reality that the X-Men were big in the '90s is super in love with all X-Men related things and knowns nothing of Marvel outside of the X-Men.




> More votes than Spider-Gwen, Gwenpool, Moon Knight and loads of characters more promoted than her, only losing to Ms. Marvel as the most requested non-Fox characters that still have to debut in the MCU.


What's your point? You trying to refute a thing I never said? 




> And look how many posters added Mojo or Shadow King to their lists: 0. Omega Red has about 10 votes even as a veteran(pity because he was one of my mains in MvSF).


So? I think you think you're making some kind of point, you're not.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yeah, I tried to watch a few streams here and there when I was on the fence about getting it (ultimately decided against it, too many quality games on my plate to bother with MvC:I) and there was almost no one streaming.  Just a handful of guys in training mode.


Was that before release?

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## RLAAMJR.

With poor sales  and low activity, Marvel would change their plans and make Xmen DLC available first.  :Smile:

----------


## CIA

> It's not, it's a bad magazine only read by one boring guy that finds it amusing.


Is that guy you?





> Yes, the four legged wolf that's close to the ground is like all the humanoid characters, so is the flying guy that doesn't have legs that touch the ground. This is a joke right, like you're doing some kind of bit? There are no hurdles, just some stupid shit you thought up that doesn't even hold up given characters in the last MvC game. Now you can't even make up another fake reason he can't work.


Sure, they will just plop Mojo into the game and it will magically work and be compatible with every animation.





> Yeah, you probably could find more people that cared about those X-Men characters than Songbird.


Tubular!




> Learn to make a point.


. ! ?




> Nobody gives a shit. Nobody cares about the character, and nobody cares enough to put their stamp on the character. You're never going to hear writers or artist talking about how they want to do their version of Songbird. Nobody cares.


Tell that to Nicieza, Deodato, Pacheco and Zub.




> I know, and nobody cares. What's your point? What does that have to do with what I said? Yeah, I know, Cloak & Dagger are getting some teen show on ABC Family...I mean Freeform. The only time I've heard people talk about Freeform is when they're asking what Freeform is. Talking about Cloak & Dagger being cool when you know about that tv show, yeah, that show is going to make them look real cool, it's going to be _awesome_.


No, you don't care, several people might be interested on them if they got their own show.




> Who cares? I think the funniest thing about this exchange might be you talking shit about the X-Men like I'll give a shit. That was a weird mode of attack based on nothing but a weird assumption that someone pointing out the reality that the X-Men were big in the '90s is super in love with all X-Men related things and knowns nothing of Marvel outside of the X-Men.


You are the one that got butthurt about people wanting non-Fox characters, can't make a single point on why they should not be added aside from personal opinions and is extending this convo. It's not like Songbird, C&D and even a single one of the X-Men are getting into the game cause it's a major bomb and will never recoup the necessary costs to make additional DLC characters.




> What's your point? You trying to refute a thing I never said?


If you can't understand it, why even bother replying?




> So? I think you think you're making some kind of point, you're not.


The point is that you are giving too much stock to the X-Men brand name when it got left in the dust by pretty much every MCU IP outside of the ABC shows and the insular characters aren't half as popular anymore. But there's no reason on extending this conversation if you just plug your ears and clutch your old worn X-Men issues pretending it never happened and that Infinite damaged the MvC franchise so much that I doubt we will ever see another game of the series before Capcom closes down. Peace.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Is that guy you?


No, its the guy from Danger 5.




> Sure, they will just plop Mojo into the game and it will magically work and be compatible with every animation.


It's not magic. And yeah, they can just plop new characters into the game and have them work with each other. It's not as difficult as it seems you think it is. But is that your new angle on why it wouldn't work? Because for it was something totally different, and before that it was something else totally different. Is the new angle that characters can't be added to fighting games as DLC? Because that's a thing that's happened. It should actually be an even easier thing to do with 3D models than the old 2D days.





> Tubular!


It's funny how you're doing this '90s thing because your pissy about me saying a character that hasn't really mattered since the '90s sucks.




> . ! ?


You didn't make a point. You only think you did for some reason.




> Tell that to Nicieza, Deodato, Pacheco and Zub.


What, are there interviews of them talking about they want to put their stamp on Songbird? Did any of those artist talk about how one of the thing they wanted to do in comics was do their version of Songbird? Yes, people have written and drawn the character. What does that have to do with what I said?





> No, you don't care, several people might be interested on them if they got their own show.


Nobody cares. That show has been in the works since before 2012, nobody cares. Remember how people couldn't stop talking about how they wanted to see the show after the trailer came out? No. Because that's not a thing that happened. 




> You are the one that got butthurt about people wanting non-Fox characters, can't make a single point on why they should not be added aside from personal opinions and is extending this convo. It's not like Songbird, C&D and even a single one of the X-Men are getting into the game cause it's a major bomb and will never recoup the necessary costs to make additional DLC characters.


This is not a thing that happened. You're the person that freaked out and started assuming shit because I said Songbird sucks and nobody gives a shit about that character.




> If you can't understand it, why even bother replying?


Why did you reply? You replied to something I said with something that had nothing to do with it what I said. I didn't saying anything about people giving a shit about those characters, so why are you telling me they got even less votes than a character nobody gives a shit about?  




> The point is that you are giving too much stock to the X-Men brand name when it got left in the dust by pretty much every MCU IP outside of the ABC shows and the insular characters aren't half as popular anymore. But there's no reason on extending this conversation if you just plug your ears and clutch your old worn X-Men issues pretending it never happened and that Infinite damaged the MvC franchise so much that I doubt we will ever see another game of the series before Capcom closes down. Peace.


You're a fun guy, you're arguing against some point you've imagined I've made.  I didn't say anything at all about where the X-Men are at as a brand in comic books today. Although, seems like a weird angle to take give where the hell have the Thunderbolts been as a brand since the '90s?  I was talking about how in the '90s they were big, and outside of characters that show up in movies, really, the '90s are basically the end for people that aren't comic book people. It's like the 90s (which for Marvel were X-Men and some Spider-Man stuff), the movies, and maybe some fan art stuff they saw posted on Tumblr and Twitter. People on video game sites still remember those big '90s characters and want them in stuff, it's why characters like Carnage are at the top of MVC polls on all the video game sites.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I love the discussion.  :Smile:

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Was that before release?


Before and after.  I expected it with the pre-release streams but it was still like that just a few days ago.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Before and after.  I expected it with the pre-release streams but it was still like that just a few days ago.


That's weird. I did see a lot of those pre-release uploads of Twitch streams on YouTube back before the game came out, wouldn't think that'd still be what they were doing.

----------


## Havok83

> With poor sales  and low activity, Marvel would change their plans and make Xmen DLC available first.


Nope, the DLC is already set. Any X-men in the works arent coming till the first wave of content is out

Anyways Capcom really messed up with this one. This is the third fighter in a row released with high criticism that overshadows what may have been an otherwise great product

----------


## Turlast

Has anyone been watching the Behind the Scenes vids of MVCI?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_PWS31PAcY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QTTjRSoTN0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNNC4Y3vj7M

----------


## Za Waldo

> Has anyone been watching the Behind the Scenes vids of MVCI?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QTTjRSoTN0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNNC4Y3vj7M


Didn't even know there was behind the scenes videos. These new?

----------


## Turlast

Yeah, Marvel uploaded them this week.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Nope, the DLC is already set. Any X-men in the works arent coming till the first wave of content is out
> 
> Anyways Capcom really messed up with this one. This is the third fighter in a row released with high criticism that overshadows what may have been an otherwise great product


What's the first, SFxT? They had another version of SF4 after that, think SFxT did will regardless anyways. There problems seemed to really start with SF5, at least in regards to the game not selling. They bet on catering to the FGC as their target audience on release and shipped a featureless game that seemed unfinished. They rolled the dice on that one and lost, seems they lost big time. Weird thing is it seems like that's what they're doing again with this game, only differently, because they actually included a story mode this time around. They did the story mode to get the casual audience, but strangely they did nothing else, they didn't even do the good things they did before.

----------


## Havok83

yeah SFxT. Ultra Street Fighter IV was just another version of SFIV, not an original release, so I dont count that. The gems, 12 locked DLC characters to disc and overall ridiculous amount of DLC sold were all highly criticized with SFxTK, which started the dark cloud which has surrounded Capcom's release when it comes to its fighters. And the game didnt do well. It sold poorly at launch and as of June has only done 1.8M in lifetime sales since 2012, which is 0.1M more than SFV, which came out last year on less platforms (and lower install base)

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Once Storm is revealed, her forum at shoryuken will have a lot of threads right away, buwahahahaha.  :Smile:

----------


## Za Waldo

> yeah SFxT. Ultra Street Fighter IV was just another version of SFIV, not an original release, so I dont count that. The gems, 12 locked DLC characters to disc and overall ridiculous amount of DLC sold were all highly criticized with SFxTK, which started the dark cloud which has surrounded Capcom's release when it comes to its fighters. And the game didnt do well. It sold poorly at launch and as of June has only done 1.8M in lifetime sales since 2012, which is 0.1M more than SFV, which came out last year on less platforms (and lower install base)


That doesn't sound right, as of March 31, 2014 they'd sold 1.7 million. Weirdly it was the number one Vita game in Europe this year after Tekken 7 came out

----------


## Turlast

Capcom just didn't market the game at all. I know a lot of people who weren't even aware the game was out. After revealing the game, they were quiet for until April. That's when we saw the story trailer and the first mention of Sigma as DLC. After that, the roster leaked and everything went downhill from there. The game became a living meme. Capcom began to reveal characters (that were already leaked, mind you) on comic covers via Twitter, and that was basically that. I've seen Indie games with better marketing than this.

You even had Reuben Langdon revealing how disappointed Itsuno (Devil May Cry Director) was at Dante's model. He said the MVC team never checked in with Itsuno during development, which goes to show the direction at Capcom nowadays. Niitsuma went around and talked to all of the directors when it came to including their characters in MVC3. This time around, they just said "fuck it" and included him in. I'm pretty sure Itsuno would've told them to fix that model because Dante isn't supposed to look like shit.

Overall, this game is a disaster outside of actually playing it. I like the battle system, and I'm glad a Marvel game finally has netcode worth a damn. It's just too bad everything else around it was terrible. 

-Terrible roster.
-Disappointing OST. Mainly from the Marvel side since they brought in new guys to handle the music.
-Underwhelming artstyle.
-Bad PR.
-Little to no marketing.
-Announcing new characters as DLC before even revealing the roster


Capcom and Marvel gave no one any reason to buy this product.

----------


## KCJ506

I think Tatsunoko vs Capcom may have been the last Capcom fighter released that didn't have any sort of controversy when it was released. Though that game still didn't sell well due to it being a Wii exclusive and the majority of the US not being familiar with the Tatsunoko characters.

----------


## master of read

https://go.twitch.tv/bifuteki

----------


## Havok83

> That doesn't sound right, as of March 31, 2014 they'd sold 1.7 million. Weirdly it was the number one Vita game in Europe this year after Tekken 7 came out


I got my numbers straight from Capcom. They expected it to do 2M at launch which wasn’t unreasonable considering that was but a fraction of SF4’s numbers and it underperformed and 5 years later still hasn’t reached that number

http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/finance/million.html

----------


## Za Waldo

> I got my numbers straight from Capcom. They expected it to do 2M at launch which wasnt unreasonable considering that was but a fraction of SF4s numbers and it underperformed and 5 years later still hasnt reached that number
> 
> http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/finance/million.html


Yeah, I know what they wanted. Numbers just seem weird. As they were 1.7 million back in 2014...so they've only sold 100,000 in the past three years.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I think Tatsunoko vs Capcom may have been the last Capcom fighter released that didn't have any sort of controversy when it was released. Though that game still didn't sell well due to it being a Wii exclusive and the majority of the US not being familiar with the Tatsunoko characters.


They didn't really do anything to push it here, wasn't even going to original come out here.

Looking at that game is funny, because despite it being a product they were originally only going to sell in a Japan, it's got a lot more love put into it. Little minigames, animated ending that are actually good.

----------


## Za Waldo

So it seems some concept art was found in the PC versions of the game.

----------


## Za Waldo



----------


## Za Waldo

Games textures should have been cartoony like that.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Black Widow may have some moves similar to Jill.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Wolverine is back from the dead and has one of the infinity stones. It may hint he will be in mvci.  :Smile:

----------


## Za Waldo

> Black Widow may have some moves similar to Jill.


Could be, like a Cammy kind of character. Could see them going a totally different ways with her too. In the movies she does a lot of running at people and then spinning around their faces. Could see her being something like Guy with his run move, being a grappler like Shermie. Her stun baton could be something like Alex's Flash Chop.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Who are the DLCs in capxom side?

----------


## Za Waldo

> Who are the DLCs in capxom side?


Sigma and Monster Hunter






>

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I would have preferred Carnage over Venom but Venom is just much popular

----------


## Turlast

I hope they don't take their time releasing these characters. The base roster is boring as fuck.

That's really the main thing that's keeping me from enjoying the game.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I hope they don't take their time releasing these characters. The base roster is boring as fuck.
> 
> That's really the main thing that's keeping me from enjoying the game.


You'd think they wouldn't. Monster Hunter isn't even the first two they're releasing and she's already done. I'm a tad bit surprised Sigma and Black Panther weren't released right along side the game. Maybe they want to give the impression they weren't already finished in time to be put in the actual retail version of the game?

----------


## Turlast

All 3 of them seemed like obvious base roster inclusions that were used as DLC instead. Bucky, Widow, and Venom are the ones that seem like legit DLC characters. Ant-Man has seemingly disappeared. 

I have no idea what order they're going to release the characters in. Most believe MH was shown at TGS because the franchise is popular in Japan. If Sigma and Black Panther are shown at NY Comic Con, then it can go either way. Making it seem as if they were unfinished sounds pretty likely, though. Now I'm just wondering if characters will be released individually or in packs.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I hope they don't take their time releasing these characters. The base roster is boring as fuck.
> 
> That's really the main thing that's keeping me from enjoying the game.


Id say i wont get bored once my favorite character is in the game. So please, give me Ororo Munroe aka Storm in MVCI.  :Smile: 


Oh and please , a faster start up of her typhoon please so i can spam thebopponent on the other corner,  :Smile:

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> They didn't really do anything to push it here, wasn't even going to original come out here.
> 
> Looking at that game is funny, because despite it being a product they were originally only going to sell in a Japan, it's got a lot more love put into it. Little minigames, animated ending that are actually good.


Maybe Capcom doesn't care all that much for the (North) American market.

----------


## Havok83

> Maybe Capcom doesn't care all that much for the (North) American market.


Tatsunoko is beyond obscure in NA. It had nothing to do about not caring for the market

----------


## RLAAMJR.

So is spiderman the only one who hhas an infinite combo?

----------


## Za Waldo

> Maybe Capcom doesn't care all that much for the (North) American market.


Could be, which would be stupid because even at that time the western market had been bigger than the Japanese one. Could also just have been they needed to get it Marvel out to market. I just find it funny that the kind of shit people want them to do in MvC they had done in Tatsunoko. I'm sure people would have loved it if for MVC3 the ending were more than two drawing, (and not even really nice ones like the Street Fighter 3 has) and if the game had some minigame shit. People loved it when those crappy Xbox/Ps2 era MK games did it, and they didn't even do it well, but people gave them points just for trying. Shit, one of them did a bad version of another Capcom game has its minigame.

It is interesting looking at the roster picks for their Japanese aimed game in comparison to the western focused MVC3. a lot more fun picks there, which were more in line with past MvC games.



> Tatsunoko is beyond obscure in NA. It had nothing to do about not caring for the market


I'm pretty sure they mean in relation to Tatsunoko (the Japanese focused game) having a lot of love up into it and Marvel 3 (the western focused game) not.

It's not really as obscure as people might thing. Casshan and the Gatchaman edits played on tv in the US into the early '90s, that Gatchman OVA was on Sci-fi Channel in their '90s anime days, and Blockbuster showed off those Karas movies quite a bit when they were new. Karas was also kind of a big thing on the internet for a few years too. Only thing is they didn't have their biggest thing in there, which is Speed Racer. And they didn't have those damn Samurai Pizza Cats.

----------


## Za Waldo

What I thought Ant-Man would basically be is coming to a fighting game. Only it's Atom and it's Injustice 2. If they are still working on Ant-Man, it's gonna seem a whole lot less cooler than if they had gone him out in front of people first.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I prefer Apocalypse over Antman.  :Frown:

----------


## Havok83

> I'm pretty sure they mean in relation to Tatsunoko (the Japanese focused game) having a lot of love up into it and Marvel 3 (the western focused game) not.
> 
> It's not really as obscure as people might thing. Casshan and the Gatchaman edits played on tv in the US into the early '90s, that Gatchman OVA was on Sci-fi Channel in their '90s anime days, and Blockbuster showed off those Karas movies quite a bit when they were new. Karas was also kind of a big thing on the internet for a few years too. Only thing is they didn't have their biggest thing in there, which is Speed Racer. And they didn't have those damn Samurai Pizza Cats.


Just bc it played no tv in the early 90s doesnt mean it isnt obscure. Thats whats called niche. Id venture to say most NA people playing fighters when that game came out had little to no knowledge of those characters and as you mentioned, the two biggest properties that would have had more recognition were absent

----------


## Turlast

Black Panther and Sigma trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg-UDsTwGDY

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...apcom-infinite

Characters are $8 a piece. That's pretty ridiculous. I know it includes their premium, but that doesn't change much for me.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Black Panther and Sigma trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg-UDsTwGDY
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...apcom-infinite
> 
> Characters are $8 a piece. That's pretty ridiculous. I know it includes their premium, but that doesn't change much for me.


Thanks. Im going to check it later

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Looks like BP has X23's moves. His hypers arent awesome. Sigma doesnt look scary at all and looks uninteresting

----------


## Za Waldo

> Black Panther and Sigma trailer: 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...apcom-infinite
> 
> Characters are $8 a piece. That's pretty ridiculous. I know it includes their premium, but that doesn't change much for me.


$7.99 is a bit more than I thought they'd be charging. Guess they're telling people they better buy that Season Pass. Guess that's because Marvel and Capcom Japan get their cut, but in a game where you can't unlock these characters for free like SFV, and a market were this type of thing usally cost less, throw this on the pile of stupid shit being done with this game that's going to turn people off.

Doesn't seem to be any price to buy them in pairs either. Looks like you either buy them separately, or get the Season Pass. And if you're thinking about getting at least four of these characters then the Season Pass is just the smarter way to go.

----------


## crimsonspider89

Not defending the price but it includes the premium costumes for the characters as well. BP has gold armor and Sigma's X5 look. MH has Kirin Armor.

Should of given the option of buying the costume and character separately.

----------


## Za Waldo

This game really _really_ should have been free-to-play. These prices and the shit roster of the base game wouldn't be a problem if the price of admission was nothing. They'd likely sell more shit too. Just saw the other day that DoA5 Last Round Core Fighters (the F2P version of the game) has been downloaded 10 million times. That's a lot of people giving a game a try that may potentially put money into it, far more than this game is ever going to have why you have to buy the game. Think that F2P version  is just 2 years old too. That's a lot of people giving that DoA game a try in 2 years, imagine a F2P game with Marvel characters could do better than that.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Not defending the price but it includes the premium costumes for the characters as well. BP has gold armor and Sigma's X5 look. MH has Kirin Armor.
> 
> Should of given the option of buying the costume and character separately.


For $7.99 these DLC characters should be coming with like three alt costumes. Coming with one alt isn't any kind of deal. Hell, not counting color variants, everyone should have something like at least five alts that don't cost any real money; just stuff that's in the game that you unlock by playing it.

----------


## Turlast

Yeah, I really don't care about alts in this game. They said the whole cast will have them, which means, outside of a bundle deal, would come up to about $120 altogether. 

With MVC3, at least 4 characters got an alt in a pack that was about $5. The main issue was that there weren't different colors.

This time around, MVCI has various colors, but it's $4 per costume. Ugh. Capcom.

----------


## Gaastra

Turns out the DLC was just fighters that was in the game but cut and made DLC! (also it was made cheap!)




The game is a dud in japan it looks like as well.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Turns out the DLC was just fighters that was in the game but cut and made DLC! (also it was made cheap!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is a dud in japan it looks like as well.


What I don't get about Capcom's cost cutting meaaures is why they didn't do it _more_. They pointless changed the whole games engine over to Unreal Engine 4 from their in-house engine MT Framework which they're clearly still using because it what they're using for Monster Hunter World. They could have easily just pulled whole assets from UMVC3, not just the character animation rigs, but models too. The models for UMVC3 would even look better for the more realistic textures Infinite has as those characters are proportioned more like people as opposed to the bulky preschooler action figure aesthetic some of the models seem to be going for. 

Capcom could have spent their time making new characters, while just retexturing all the old ones and giving them a few new moves. But no, they wasted time doing pointless shit, making new models people like less than the previous one. Funnily enough they wouldn't have even had the weird faces problem they did have if they just ripped models from UMvC3, as those games have better looking models.

I'm also not exactly sure why they went the way they did with some characters. Take Dormammu for example. Now Dormammu seems to be his MVC3 model. But they have two models for him in UMvC3, and his alt costume, which is his original look, is more in line with the version seen in the Dr. Strange movie. And retexturing that old alt costumes too look _more_ like the movie version wouldn't be hard at all. Same thing with the Bionic Commando, not they don't have a model that looks like the original one, but they do have one that looks like the ReArmed version that people like more than remake Rad...so why not just go with that? Or since you're making a whole new head anyways, why not just give him his original look? 





What would they have to lose beside nothing at all, while also making people not wonder why the hell Rad Spencer was there? It wouldn't even be different from what they already did with Spencer...besides the base body being his UMvC3 alt look, and the new head they made looking more his original '80s. Same amount of work, gives people a totally different looking version of the character, one they haven't even seen in 3D before. Might even be less work because you don't have to deal with the dreads.

----------


## Turlast

This is exactly why the game flopped. Capcom doesn't deserve their fans when they're pulling crap like this.

----------


## Midvillian1322

The Demo was soo bad i still cant bring myslef to pay 60 bucks for this game. Ive been playing Destiny 2 and think ima stick with it till the Shadow of War LOTR game and then Assasins Creed origins(Which imo looks amazing im happy they skipped the yearly release.)

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yeah, I really don't care about alts in this game. They said the whole cast will have them, which means, outside of a bundle deal, would come up to about $120 altogether. 
> 
> With MVC3, at least 4 characters got an alt in a pack that was about $5. The main issue was that there weren't different colors.
> 
> This time around, MVCI has various colors, but it's $4 per costume. Ugh. Capcom.


What I don't get about Capcom and alts is they don't package _any_ into the base game. They treat that aspect of their fighting games like they aren't aware of what other fighting games with 3D models have been doing since like '99. 

They want people to buy a bunch of extra alts? Ok, whatever. But they should at least have some their right out of the box. Give people something stuff to unlock through playing the game, create a nice little gameplay loop...people like these things. It makes it feel like the game has more value, and it gives players something to get by playing the game. You keep people playing longer, they might buy some of that DLC when it rolls around. Your game doesn't look totally barebones, people might actually buy it to begin with.

Funny thing with MT Framework Capcom designed this who crazy costume system for Dragon's Dogma that lets them slap any outfit on any character no matter the models size and still have it look like it was made for them. Capcom _could_ have used that to let players customize characters like you can in Dragon's Dogma, but also like fighting games like Injustice 2, and the last few Tekkens and Virtua Fighters as well. Could have even used that system to make costumes that multiple characters could wear, like if they wanted to give everyone something like a SHIELD uniform, or if they wanted to let you be able to make the martial arts characters look like Iron Fist.

----------


## Turlast

I'd like to know who's making the decisions on this game. It's like they don't give a crap about this game's future at all. It's sad.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'd like to know who's making the decisions on this game. It's like they don't give a crap about this game's future at all. It's sad.


Marvel and Capcom USA it seems, with development happening in Japan.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Turns out the DLC was just fighters that was in the game but cut and made DLC!


That should surprise no one.  Less than a month from the game's release they have 3 DLC characters up and ready to go.

With all the heat Capcom been taking for the roster, twisting the knife for new characters for that much money,_ this_ soon after the game's release is just...I don't know.  It's like whoever's making these decisions is in a box somewhere and completely unaware of the reception this game's been getting over the past few months.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

They could have just given us mvc4  with additional characters, stages, new final bossm which means different story endings of each character and then justadd another mode which is infinity stones mode so players have options to play either the 3vs3 no infinity stones modes  or 2v2  infinity stones mode

----------


## Za Waldo

> They could have just given us mvc4  with additional characters, stages, new final bossm which means different story endings of each character and then justadd another mode which is infinity stones mode so players have options to play either the 3vs3 no infinity stones modes  or 2v2  infinity stones mode


They did make MvC4 with additional characters, new stages, and new bosses. They just didn't add enough additional characters, and they lazily (or greedily) didn't bring back everyone from UMvC3. Game should have had _everyone_, they didn't need to waste time and money switching engines, or making new models that don't even look as good as the previous game; just take those old UMvC3 models, retexture them, given them some new moves, and call it a day. Don't waste your time making new models for all those characters that already have models, spend that time making new models for new characters. If they'd had just added 16 new characters (because they should at least add more than UMVC3 added to MvC3 for a full priced game) this could have been a bigger roster than MvC2, and one of the biggest complaints would have never been a thing. Capcom also already has finished animations from Tatsunoko vs Capcom they could use to fill out their side easier, and it's not like people wouldn't what's left of the Capcom side from TvC in a MvC game.

Why would you do 3v3 without the Infinity Gems? There's no reason to even go about it that way. If they had wanted to, they could have used this exact same new tag system in 3v3. Going 2v2 likely has nothing to do with the new system, and everything to do with a 3v3 game burning people out on this games tiny roster extra fast. This was a huge in MvC3 and UMvC3, and those fuckers had a bigger roster than Infinite...so 3v3 would be even _more_ of a problem _here_.

----------


## Vic Vega

> They did make MvC4 with additional characters, new stages, and new bosses. They just didn't add enough additional characters, and they lazily (or greedily) didn't bring back everyone from UMvC3. Game should have had _everyone_, they didn't need to waste time and money switching engines, or making new models that don't even look as good as the previous game; just take those old UMvC3 models, retexture them, given them some new moves, and call it a day. Don't waste your time making new models for all those characters that already have models, spend that time making new models for new characters.


I didn't even like the character models of MvC3 and UMvC3 so it's saying a lot that this looks far worse...

----------


## master of read



----------


## Za Waldo

> I didn't even like the character models of MvC3 and UMvC3 so it's saying a lot that this looks far worse...


That game has good models. The high contrast lighting doesn't really work, I get what they were going for, but it doesn't work in that game. But those models could just be retextured to look like Shinkiro art, or Kinu, or to look cartoony, or realistic looking like the RE6 & DMC4. 

Since they were going for some kind of MCU thing, and they dropped all the comic book stuff from MVC3 like the paper ripping FX, I'm almost a little surprised they didn't just take those old models and texture them like RE6 & DMC4. A more realistic look would fit in more with the whole MCU thing. Would have looked a hell of a lot better than what they did too. What they did end up going with, a kind of moving toddlers toy aesthetic that looks like a somewhat better version of Contest of Champions is also totally incongruous with the MCU thing they were doing...which makes the choice to go the way they did seem even weirder.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I didn't even like the character models of MvC3 and UMvC3 so it's saying a lot that this looks far worse...


Fact! The characters models in mvc3 are so much better than the ones on mvci

----------


## Havok83

Ive played the game and I see nothing wrong with the visuals. Thats the least of the game's issues

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Ive played the game and I see nothing wrong with the visuals. Thats the least of the game's issues


Compare the trailers. The only thing that mvci is better is the characters talk.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Ive played the game and I see nothing wrong with the visuals. Thats the least of the game's issues


It's one of the games bigger problems. That and everything related to its roster, be that not having everyone come back from the last, to who they brought back, how they brought back who they brought back, and how few new characters it added.

I'm not even really quite sure how someone can't see anything wrong with the visuals of this game. Even people that love it have talked about how ugly the character models can be, how bland the HUD, and how boring and last minute the main menus look. The visuals are pretty bad, which is bad, because that a thing people are going to have to look at before they even play the game.

Visually the game is pretty ugly. Not just the weird thing they were going for with the models either, but just the whole presentation, from the main menus, to the character select screen, to the in game HUD, it's all pretty ugly. It's almost hard to believe the same company behind the presentation of Street Fighter Alpha 3, Project Justice, X-Men vs Street Fighter, Capcom vs SNK, and Capcom vs SNK 2 also did Infinite.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Compare the trailers. The only thing that mvci is better is the characters talk.


Given how they sound I say no to that aspect being better.

----------


## Turlast

Like I always say, they already had great direction with MVC3's artstyle. If they simply took that and cranked it up to utilize the power of the current gen, the game would've been beautiful.

Between that and the uninspired roster, the game had way too much going against it. Of course they'll likely look at these abysmal sales and assume there's no longer in any interest in the series...even though the real truth is that they shit the bed.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Given how they sound I say no to that aspect being better.


Good point!  :Smile:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

*Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite only ranked 19th in September's U.S. top downloads for the PlayStation Store*

Article Link: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...station-store/

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I hope what appears to be the final nail in MVC's coffin will at least mean Marvel finally gets some other fighting company to do a decent job on a Marvel only fighting game akin to Injustice which isn't the trainwreck Contest of Champions is.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I hope what appears to be the final nail in MVC's coffin will at least mean Marvel finally gets some other fighting company to do a decent job on a Marvel only fighting game akin to Injustice which isn't the trainwreck Contest of Champions is.


Imagine an Injustice game that didn't have any Batman or Superman characters in it.  Because that's what you'd get with a Marvel only game.  It doesn't matter who develops the game if Marvel doesn't get the hell out of the way and let the devs do their jobs.  The casual fan doesn't care about whatever backroom bullshit is going on between Marvel and Fox.  They're just going to look at the game, see that Wolverine and Deadpool aren't in it, and keep walking.  Just like they did here.  No one gives a shit about an, "All Star" game comprised of second-stringers.  

And, again, Capcom does not have the sole rights to Marvel fighting games.  That hasn't been the case since...2001?  2002?  A long time in either case.  The success or failure of MvC has literally no impact on other Marvel games from other developers.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Imagine an Injustice game that didn't have any Batman or Superman characters in it.  Because that's what you'd get with a Marvel only game.  It doesn't matter who develops the game if Marvel doesn't get the hell out of the way and let the devs do their jobs.  The casual fan doesn't care about whatever backroom bullshit is going on between Marvel and Fox.  They're just going to look at the game, see that Wolverine and Deadpool aren't in it, and keep walking.  Just like they did here.  No one gives a shit about an, "All Star" game comprised of second-stringers.  
> 
> And, again, Capcom does not have the sole rights to Marvel fighting games.  That hasn't been the case since...2001?  2002?  A long time in either case.  The success or failure of MvC has literally no impact on other Marvel games from other developers.


Erm, I'm not sure why you assume a Marvel only fighting game wouldn't include the more popular characters, in fact making it a solo game opens the board up to both if the roster is doubled from 15 to 30. They're still going to have Cap and Iron Man and Spidey. X-Men would be more debatable but honestly it would be up to Marvel and the game developer how they advertise it, if say they called it an Avengers fighting game that could work fine in the right context. But you're right about the need for Marvel to stop interfering as much, too.

And I was aware of that, it's why Contest of Champions evidently exists. But Marvel seems to have looked to Capcom for fighting games for a little while on consoles now, and I think a change is needed. The real question is who to approach.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The second pass should be all xmen and that sales would even be better than the initial sales

----------


## Havok83

> The second pass should be all xmen and that sales would even be better than the initial sales


There definitely would be a sales bump but not likely more than when this game launched

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It would depend on which X-Men they include, because fan fav or not just Wolverine and Deadpool won't be enough.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I hope what appears to be the final nail in MVC's coffin will at least mean Marvel finally gets some other fighting company to do a decent job on a Marvel only fighting game akin to Injustice which isn't the trainwreck Contest of Champions is.


How many times do you need to be told that a big part of the problem, could even be the whole problem, _IS_ Marvel. Marvel going to someone else and then forcing them to do all the same shit doesn't alleviate the problem, it just shifts it over to someone else.




> Erm, I'm not sure why you assume a Marvel only fighting game wouldn't include the more popular characters, in fact making it a solo game opens the board up to both if the roster is doubled from 15 to 30. They're still going to have Cap and Iron Man and Spidey. X-Men would be more debatable but honestly it would be up to Marvel and the game developer how they advertise it, if say they called it an Avengers fighting game that could work fine in the right context. But you're right about the need for Marvel to stop interfering as much, too.
> 
> And I was aware of that, it's why Contest of Champions evidently exists. But Marvel seems to have looked to Capcom for fighting games for a little while on consoles now, and I think a change is needed. The real question is who to approach.


Nothing about Capcom characters being there has anything to do with their not being 30 Marvel characters or whatever. UMvC3 has 24 Marvel characters if you don't count the one DLC character, if they had just brought everyone over from the previous game, they would have had more Marvel characters in this game than Injustice 2 has DC characters. I think the first Injustice has as many DC characters as UMvC3 has Marvel.

We already know an all Marvel fighting game wouldn't include all of their more popular characters because Marvel isn't allowing it here. Not only are they not allowing it here, when the Marvel Heroes people had to re-up their contracts they had them remove the playable Fantastic Four characters and costumes for them other characters have.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Storm ongoing solo confirmed. This should give Storm a slot on the dlc.  :Smile:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

ChrisG'S comment on MVCI: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...pcom-infinite/

----------


## Turlast

Ready to give T'Challa a try. Nice to finally have him in the Vs series.

Oh, and RLAAM, he indirectly refers to Storm when paired with Monster Hunter: "You remind me of my queen. She too is a powerful warrior."

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Ready to give T'Challa a try. Nice to finally have him in the Vs series.
> 
> Oh, and RLAAM, he indirectly refers to Storm when paired with Monster Hunter: "You remind me of my queen. She too is a powerful warrior."


Omg, thank you for that. This would only mean she will be a dlc.  :Smile:

----------


## KCJ506

> Omg, thank you for that. This would only mean she will be a dlc.


Being referred to doesn't necessarily guarantee that a character will be DLC sometime down the line. In MVC3/UMVC3 several characters that didn't make the cut were referred to. Including Black Panther by Storm herself.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Being referred to doesn't necessarily guarantee that a character will be DLC sometime down the line. In MVC3/UMVC3 several characters that didn't make the cut were referred to. Including Black Panther by Storm herself.


I know but I have this feeling that Storm will be in this game and nobody can stop me from being optimistic about her inclusion in the future as a dlc character of mvci, oh yeah!  :Smile:

----------


## Turlast

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...apcom-infinite

Alternate costumes incoming. I need that Carol.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

If I paid $60 for this, I'd be so pissed right now.

----------


## Havok83

> If I paid $60 for this, I'd be so pissed right now.


Why? 10char....

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Barely a month out and it's already hitting you up for almost another $60.  The season pass doesn't even get you all the DLC (isn't that supposed to be the entire point?).  I'm not one of those people who's opposed to any and all forms of DLC, but Capcom is just twisting the knife as hard as they possibly can here.  There's no way all this shit wasn't ready to go with the game's launch.

----------


## Havok83

> Barely a month out and it's already hitting you up for almost another $60.  The season pass doesn't even get you all the DLC (isn't that supposed to be the entire point?).  I'm not one of those people who's opposed to any and all forms of DLC, but Capcom is just twisting the knife as hard as they possibly can here.  There's no way all this shit wasn't ready to go with the game's launch.


No its not. The game doesnt have a season pass. It has what they call a character pass and it clearly details that its just for those characters outlined in it and their costumes. Besides its 2017. The concept of a "season" pass has evolved from what it was when first introduced mid last gen. The costume pass is not too shabby at $1 a costume considering how expensive Capcom is known to get all premium skins. Even if the costumes were all ready at launch....so what? What difference does it make if they sold it on day one as a opposed to a month later?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> No its not. The game doesnt have a season pass. It has what they call a character pass and it clearly details that its just for those characters outlined in it and their costumes. Besides its 2017. The concept of a "season" pass has evolved from what it was when first introduced mid last gen.


If by, "evolved" you mean, "gotten worse at it's intended purpose" then yeah...I guess it evolved.

Dude who said this should have been a F2P game hit it dead on.  




> Even if the costumes were all ready at launch....so what? What difference does it make if they sold it on day one as a opposed to a month later?


Because it means they carved completed content out of the game so they could gank you for $60 a second time.  Like I said, I'm not opposed to DLC as a whole and I don't have an issue with paying extra money for *actual* post-launch support from a developer.  What I don't like is blatantly being given the screwjob when I'm trying to support a game on day one.  I understand that it's not an important distinction to some people, but I draw the line there.

----------


## Turlast

First impressions from the DLC characters: all of them are pretty fun. T'Challa is really fast, Monster Hunter has tons of moves, and Sigma is a big body that can zone and rushdown.

I'm already looking forward to the remaining characters.

----------


## Za Waldo

Does anyone else find it hilarious that buying the DLC costumes in threes cost _more_ than buying them separately? Makes me wonder if when that pricing model was made up if buying them individually cost a dollar more. Capcom are also just out of their fucking minds with their prices for shit with this game. Game isn't even finished and they're charging $29.99 for a character pass (the first three characters being the kind of thing that should just be unlocked by playing the story mode you see them in) and $29.99 for 30 skins of which you only get 18 right now. And some of those alts just suck. But people will pay that I guess. Before it went down I was even seeing people on GAF calling the costume pack a deal, and acting like no other fighting games just give you alt costumes for everyone right out of the box.

Wonder when they'll charge for a color editor? That's got to be a thing they're going to do. I mean, only four colors, when was the last time a fighting game had so few?

Oh yeah, saw this the other day:

----------


## Za Waldo

> If by, "evolved" you mean, "gotten worse at it's intended purpose" then yeah...I guess it evolved.
> 
> Dude who said this should have been a F2P game hit it dead on.  
> 
> 
> 
> Because it means they carved completed content out of the game so they could gank you for $60 a second time.  Like I said, I'm not opposed to DLC as a whole and I don't have an issue with paying extra money for *actual* post-launch support from a developer.  What I don't like is blatantly being given the screwjob when I'm trying to support a game on day one.  I understand that it's not an important distinction to some people, but I draw the line there.


They'd have been doing themselves a favor by being F2P. What were those DoA5 F2P numbers, over 10 million? If Capcom wanted to make it's money by selling extra stuff, they _really_ should have given the base product away. Because they ain't never gonna hit the kind of numbers they want by selling this game, and the less people that have it the less that's be able to just randomly spend money on it. 

As this game is it should be F2P. As they're selling it it should have had everyone from the last game, a good number of new characters, everyone should have had a number of costumes to unlock, their should have been a color (or better yet a costume) editor, and it should have had a number of different modes to play around in. If they then wanted to slap some money making shit onto a full package, well, whatever I guess; but if you want to try and take your costumers for a ride you should probably at least make it feel like they're getting a full retail game when they're buying that.

----------


## Turlast

Most of the choices for this game have been terrible. 

Makes me wonder how many more DLC characters will be released for this game.

----------


## Havok83

> Does anyone else find it hilarious that buying the DLC costumes in threes cost _more_ than buying them separately? Makes me wonder if when that pricing model was made up if buying them individually cost a dollar more. Capcom are also just out of their fucking minds with their prices for shit with this game. Game isn't even finished and they're charging $29.99 for a character pass (the first three characters being the kind of thing that should just be unlocked by playing the story mode you see them in) and $29.99 for 30 skins of which you only get 18 right now. And some of those alts just suck. But people will pay that I guess. Before it went down I was even seeing people on GAF calling the costume pack a deal, and acting like no other fighting games just give you alt costumes for everyone right out of the box.
> 
> Wonder when they'll charge for a color editor? That's got to be a thing they're going to do. I mean, only four colors, when was the last time a fighting game had so few?


1 costume is $4. A bundle of 6 is $12. Where are you seeing a pack of three? Its cheaper to buy any of the bundles over individual which makes sense since thats typically how bundles work

----------


## Za Waldo

> 1 costume is $4. A bundle of 6 is $12. Where are you seeing a pack of three? Its cheaper to buy any of the bundles over individual which makes sense since thats typically how bundles work


You're right, I read it wrong, it's three different packs of six. Not three costumes in a pack. It's all still a pretty shitty deal nonetheless. These things should have been in the game from the start, and there should be like 7 - 10 alts for everyone in the game right out of the box. There should also probably be a color editor, and colors to unlock to play around with in the editor. 

Been playing some BlazBlue again lately, it's funny seeing how many alt colors that game gives you and then looking at this game.

----------


## Havok83

> You're right, I read it wrong, it's three different packs of six. Not three costumes in a pack. It's all still a pretty shitty deal nonetheless. These things should have been in the game from the start, and there should be like 7 - 10 alts for everyone in the game right out of the box. There should also probably be a color editor, and colors to unlock to play around with in the editor. 
> 
> Been playing some BlazBlue again lately, it's funny seeing how many alt colors that game gives you and then looking at this game.


well I already said it was crazy to expect 80+ characters at launch but its really unrealistic to have expected up to  300 alternate costumes. The game had bigger issues than worry about the number of costumes it lacked

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> You're right, I read it wrong, it's three different packs of six. Not three costumes in a pack. It's all still a pretty shitty deal nonetheless. These things should have been in the game from the start, and there should be like 7 - 10 alts for everyone in the game right out of the box. There should also probably be a color editor, and colors to unlock to play around with in the editor. 
> 
> Been playing some BlazBlue again lately, it's funny seeing how many alt colors that game gives you and then looking at this game.



Omg! You are so right. That's a good feature from BlazBlue

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I mean, only four colors, when was the last time a fighting game had so few?
> [/video]


SFxT is the last one that comes to mind.  Of course we all know why that game had so few colors initially.

----------


## Za Waldo

> well I already said it was crazy to expect 80+ characters at launch but its really unrealistic to have expected up to  300 alternate costumes. The game had bigger issues than worry about the number of costumes it lacked


I didn't say anything about 80+ characters there. But, they could have easily done it. They already had 50 characters finished before development on this game even started because of UMvC3. Doing 80 or 80+ characters for this game wouldn't even have involve making as many new characters as they did for Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds. The bulk of the work was already done if they'd have went that way.

How many costumes does Injustice 2 have? How many gear sets with things like different heads do the characters have? They could do stuff like Werewolf Captain America by simply making a new head and doing some slight edits to the hands and feet. Most Captain America stuff would be as simply as changing some textures, same with Spider-Man...which is why Spider-Man's alt colors in UMvC3 were different costumes.

I haven't played the final Last Round version of DoA5, but I'm pretty sure that game comes with over 300 costumes for the characters out of the box.

----------


## Havok83

> I didn't say anything about 80+ characters there. But, they could have easily done it. They already had 50 characters finished before development on this game even started because of UMvC3. Doing 80 or 80+ characters for this game wouldn't even have involve making as many new characters as they did for Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds. The bulk of the work was already done if they'd have went that way.
> 
> How many costumes does Injustice 2 have? How many gear sets with things like different heads do the characters have? They could do stuff like Werewolf Captain America by simply making a new head and doing some slight edits to the hands and feet. Most Captain America stuff would be as simply as changing some textures, same with Spider-Man...which is why Spider-Man's alt colors in UMvC3 were different costumes.
> 
> I haven't played the final Last Round version of DoA5, but I'm pretty sure that game comes with over 300 costumes for the characters out of the box.


You're right. You advocated for 88 characters: http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post2998244


I dont know how many premium skins Injustice 2 launched with. I want to say 5. The gear system is primarily overbloated fluff. Alot of pieces are repeated unbder a new name and even then many differences are very minute (like a pants will have one stripe instead of 2)

DOA5 launched in 2012 and most definitely did not launch with over 300 costumes. Last Round is a near complete version that is a culmination of years worth of DLC content added over the years. You cant really compare them on the same level

----------


## Za Waldo

> You're right. You advocated for 88 characters: http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post2998244


Which has jack shit to do with what you were replying to. So what's the point? You just randomly brought something up that wasn't in the post you were replying to. You wanted to reply to that post, just reply to that post.




> I dont know how many premium skins Injustice 2 launched with. I want to say 5. The gear system is primarily overbloated fluff. Alot of pieces are repeated unbder a new name and even then many differences are very minute (like a pants will have one stripe instead of 2)


Doesn't matter. That's the nature of superhero costumes. Issue 1 Captain America, normal Captain America, 2000s variant on normal Captain America, The Ultimates Captain America Vol. 1, The Ultimates Captain America Vol. 2, All New All Different Captain America, Marvel Now Captain America, 90s Captain America with Avengers jacket, Werewolf Captain America, Bucky Captain America, Age of X Captain America, Secret War Captain America, Space: Punisher Captain America...these would all be the exact type of thing you're talking about with regard to the gear system. And those would just be slight variations on the same base model, most could be done with some texture editing. 






> DOA5 launched in 2012 and most definitely did not launch with over 300 costumes. Last Round is a near complete version that is a culmination of years worth of DLC content added over the years. You cant really compare them on the same level


Yes I'm aware of when it launched. I think there were something like over 100 costumes in that original version of the game. That's a bit more than zero, which is how many this game launched with. But maybe in three years there will be a version of MVCI you can buy that comes with all the DLC and over 100 costumes.

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

Oh dear God, I hope no one else tries to nickle and dime their audience with costume DLC like Dead or Alive 5 did/does.  Yeah, Last Round came with a ton of softcore costumes, but only after spending years selling them piecemeal, and then it started selling tons of new softcore costumes piecemeal.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Oh dear God, I hope no one else tries to nickle and dime their audience with costume DLC like Dead or Alive 5 did/does.  Yeah, Last Round came with a ton of softcore costumes, but only after spending years selling them piecemeal, and then it started selling tons of new softcore costumes piecemeal.


I don't see anything wrong with it. Everyone has like four to seven costumes or something out of the box, or at least after the first _free_ costume DLC pack, in the original release of the game. That original release had to a of costumes too, not as many has Last Round on release, but a lot nonetheless. People like that shit, and they'll pay to get more, so I don't see any problem in giving people that option. If this game had came with a bunch of costumes, and then they offered more as DLC...cool, ok, whatever. But this shit of not even giving you alts, which has been a pretty standard feature in fighting games with 3D models for something like 18 years now, that's bullshit.

----------


## Turlast

https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/23/s...-the-top-spot/

MVCI #6 overall, #5 for PS4, and #8 for XB1.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/23/s...-the-top-spot/
> 
> MVCI #6 overall, #5 for PS4, and #8 for XB1.


I need the numbers.

----------


## Havok83

> Oh dear God, I hope no one else tries to nickle and dime their audience with costume DLC like Dead or Alive 5 did/does.  Yeah, Last Round came with a ton of softcore costumes, but only after spending years selling them piecemeal, and then it started selling tons of new softcore costumes piecemeal.


IA. It was highly criticized for good reason. The amount of DLC that had was ridiculous




> https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/23/s...-the-top-spot/
> 
> MVCI #6 overall, #5 for PS4, and #8 for XB1.


not too bad

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I feel like this game isnt as exciting as mvc3  :Frown:  or maybe its just because my favorite character isnt in it... yet

----------


## Za Waldo

So Combofiend left Capcom. Maybe now we'll get some info on just what the hell was going on with this game.

ALSO:

*Rumor: Capcom In Dire Financial Condition; Looking For Buyout*

According to a tweet from notable industry insider Shinobi602, the Wall Street Journal is rumored to be preparing an article that details Capcoms dire financial situation. The situation is so severe that the studio may be looking for a buyout.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Where's this tweet? The article does not provide.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I think prioritizing the xmen to be the first dlc to be playable will really, really help the game sell more and be more popular.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Where's this tweet? The article does not provide.


Maybe they had a direct link to his twitter and he deleted it?

When I google it I get this:

*Apparently there's a Wall Street Journal piece detailing the dire situation Capcom is in. Alleges possible buyout. Oh boy.*

But when I click on it it says there's no page.

----------


## Za Waldo

> I think prioritizing the xmen to be the first dlc to be playable will really, really help the game sell more and be more popular.



Rumor from the people that knew about the game before release was X-Men DLC was in the works. 

But if it just turns out to be some characters they took from UMVC3 I doubt it'll help. Be nice, because the game needs more, but if it's something that feels lazy it won't help

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Rumor from the people that knew about the game before release was X-Men DLC was in the works. 
> 
> But if it just turns out to be some characters they took from UMVC3 I doubt it'll help. Be nice, because the game needs more, but if it's something that feels lazy it won't help


Storm, Wolverine and Magneto will definitely help.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Storm, Wolverine and Magneto will definitely help.


Maybe if they're free. Selling people characters they already basically have finished, that should have been in the retail release, that won't exactly go over great. Part of the problem with this game's roster was it was mostly made up of UMVC3 characters, (also how that was done) selling more UMVC3 characters for extra will could easily backfire on them.

----------


## Havok83

they've already faced that and dont seem to care. Its nothing new for Capcom. Fact is people will buy those characters and those that complain are likely the ones already hating on the game and/or dont even have it

----------


## Za Waldo

> they've already faced that and dont seem to care. Its nothing new for Capcom. Fact is people will buy those characters and those that complain are likely the ones already hating on the game and/or dont even have it


People aren't even buying the game.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Maybe if they're free. Selling people characters they already basically have finished, that should have been in the retail release, that won't exactly go over great. Part of the problem with this game's roster was it was mostly made up of UMVC3 characters, (also how that was done) selling more UMVC3 characters for extra will could easily backfire on them.


There are hundreds of thousands of Xmen fans and with the intro of the three, they will buy the game and there will be more spectators, more activity online and more fun playing the game.

----------


## Za Waldo

> There are hundreds of thousands of Xmen fans and with the intro of the three, they will buy the game and there will be more spectators, more activity online and more fun playing the game.


And my point still stands. Look at the reaction to this game roaster being mostly reused parts from the last one. You think the reaction won't be worse when they start asking people to pay extra on top of the game for characters that should have already been there? I mean, people want those UMVC3 X-Men characters, but having people pay for those in particular would be a stupid move. They do X-Men DLC that cost money and it should probably be ones that weren't in UMVC3 3 yet, like: 

Gambit
Legion
Psylocke
Nightcrawler
Magik
Cyclops
Mr. Sinister
Mystique 
Apocalypse 
Lady Deathstrike

They put those UMVC3 X-Men in, even though they should have always been there, they might actually get them some good will. Maybe some people might even buy the game that wouldn't have. But they charge for Deadpool and Wolverine and whatnot, they're only going to catch more shit. And they really aren't in a place where they want more shit, they're already drowning in it.

----------


## Havok83

Id bet money if Xmen are added we will see characters from the last game. I really dont think Capcom cares about the haters. If those characters dont get added, people will complain anyway so its a lose lose situation either way

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Yeah, charging extra for rehashed characters from the last game is not going to have people running out and buying the game in droves.  They'd have to be put in as some kind of bonus or FreeLC or it'd just blow up in their faces.  Twisting the screws even harder than they are now is not going to do Capcom any favors.

Hell, Akuma is one of the most popular fighting game characters there is, but throwing him into SFV almost a year later didn't make people run out and buy the game.  It just doesn't work like that.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

It's not really rehashed because there may be added movesets and definitely some movesets are changed too.

Also, Wolverine and Magneto are one of the most used characters in umvc3.

The audience also shout xmen when Justin Wong  haveStorm and Wolverine do the hypercombo together.

And we also hear Beyonce when Storm is used.

Definitely new and added lines as well as some new costumes

Also, that will make gamers, especially xmen fans think, the xmen are not forgotten and there eill be more of them to be playable.

----------


## Havok83

> Yeah, charging extra for rehashed characters from the last game is not going to have people running out and buying the game in droves.  They'd have to be put in as some kind of bonus or FreeLC or it'd just blow up in their faces.  Twisting the screws even harder than they are now is not going to do Capcom any favors.
> 
> Hell, Akuma is one of the most popular fighting game characters there is, but throwing him into SFV almost a year later didn't make people run out and buy the game.  It just doesn't work like that.


a good number of SFV DLC are old characters. Capcom doesn’t care

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I dont want new characters forthe second batch of dlcs.

----------


## Za Waldo

> a good number of SFV DLC are old characters. Capcom doesnt care


I'm not sure any DLC character for SFV is just reworked SF4 stuff.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Yeah, charging extra for rehashed characters from the last game is not going to have people running out and buying the game in droves.  They'd have to be put in as some kind of bonus or FreeLC or it'd just blow up in their faces.  Twisting the screws even harder than they are now is not going to do Capcom any favors.
> 
> Hell, Akuma is one of the most popular fighting game characters there is, but throwing him into SFV almost a year later didn't make people run out and buy the game.  It just doesn't work like that.


Yeah, there are no positives to charging extra for the UMVC3 characters that aren't here because Capcom was too lazy to bring them over with the rest. It'll just restart the whole cycle of shit this game has been in. Worse is it could put them in ever a worse place then before. On the other hand, if they give them away for free, at least it'd be a sign that they hear the audiences complaints and are trying to do something to appease them. And this would take very little work on Capcom's part to do. 




> It's not really rehashed because there may be added movesets and definitely some movesets are changed too.
> 
> Also, Wolverine and Magneto are one of the most used characters in umvc3.
> 
> The audience also shout xmen when Justin Wong  haveStorm and Wolverine do the hypercombo together.
> 
> And we also hear Beyonce when Storm is used.
> 
> Definitely new and added lines as well as some new costumes
> ...


It's still rehashed. Giving them a new move or something wouldn't change that they'd just be taking a whole bunch of already finished work and bring it over here. The only way it wouldn't be rehashed is given they basically made them into different characters.

It doesn't fuckinf matter how used Wolverine and Magneto are. It's still a bad move to charge people extra to get them. The characters were more or less already finished BEFORE this game entered development. Before any work started on this game, before it was even an idea, Capcom already had almost all their work done with those two characters because they already made them for the last game. They aren't characters you charge extra for, those are characters that are either in the game on release, or they're part of some free update. The only way you do change extra is if they've been changed to the degree that they're basically whole new characters when it comes to these fighting games.

Gamers and X-Men fans already know they aren't forgotten...that's why everyone made fun of and talked about how stupid it was when it was said modern fans probably don't even know the X-Men. Although I didn't say anything about how they shouldn't add any X-Men, so I'm not sure what your point is. I said if they add the X-Men from UMVC3 they should be free. This isn't me saying they shouldn't add them, it's me saying they shouldn't charge extra for those specific characters...and really, they _should_ be bring over everyone that's left from UMVC3 for free. What I also said is if they do charge extra for X-Men characters, those characters should be ones that weren't in the 3D game, one they actually have to make from scratch.

----------


## Turlast

I'm still skeptical about this game getting DLC beyond 2017. 

Really hope I'm wrong because I feel like this game is too fun to just be ditched so quickly.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I'm still skeptical about this game getting DLC beyond 2017. 
> 
> Really hope I'm wrong because I feel like this game is too fun to just be ditched so quickly.


By the looks of it, i can say umvc3 is more fun than mvci. It's 3vs3 , it's triple the fan.  :Smile:

----------


## Za Waldo

> I'm still skeptical about this game getting DLC beyond 2017. 
> 
> Really hope I'm wrong because I feel like this game is too fun to just be ditched so quickly.


Well, the end of 2017 isn't that far off, and it sounded like they already had more DLC planned from those leaks that came months before E3.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I wasn't a fan of the roster or anything when the game was released, so I never got the game. I received it yesterday as a birthday gift though, and after putting a few hours into it, I really do enjoy it so far. I'm even kind of fond of the overly cartoonish character designs. My only gripe is still the roster size. The lack of X-Men is glaring but I could still overlook that if there were more characters. Specifically, I would be very glad if the female character selection wasn't so limited. I'd love to see them add Trish, Jill Valentine, Scarlet Witch, She-Hulk, Medusa, or a number of other good candidates for this game. Maybe we'll see another wave or two of DLC.

----------


## Za Waldo

The problem with the overalls cartoonish character design is it's not really cartoonish. The models are, but then they textured them in this weird in-between of being cartoony and realistic. It's kind of like, just pick one would you. Be this big bulky cartoony thing and texture everyone cartoony, or retexture everyone like you are or more realistically and have it look like DMC4 and RE6. The concept art looks like a one point it was going to be more cartoony looking overall, but for whatever reason that isn't how they went. Also some aspects of some of the models are ugly as fucking sin. 

Playing with the shaders does seem to make it look somewhat better.


More of that on that persons channel.

That there actually seems to be a good game under all the mess that's everything surrounding the games shitty roster,  the terrible design choices in basically everything about how it looks, and the horrible Marvel handled story mode almost makes it worse. It's not just some piece of shit that's easily dismissed. It seems like it's actually a good game on a gameplay level that just happened to do _everything_ else totally wrong. And when I say everything I mean everything, because on a development management level they could have saved time and money just keeping it all on the old in-house engine and reusing even more stuff than they already are. That Monster Hunter World looks so much better looking than this almost seems like a sad look into how much better this could have looked while also helping them save more time which could have been used added more totally new stuff into the game.

----------


## Turlast

Assuming there's DLC beyond this yr, I'm wondering if there'll be more than 6 characters in 2018. That amount seems good for a 3 month stretch, but pretty low for an entire yr.

I feel like those choices will be the most important. A lot of people are already sour over the game, so they really gotta make it count going forward.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I just want the next dlc batch to be X-men, especially Storm !  :Smile:

----------


## Turlast

So the game shipped 900k worldwide: https://gematsu.com/2017/11/marvel-v...nts-top-900000

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> So the game shipped 900k worldwide: https://gematsu.com/2017/11/marvel-v...nts-top-900000


Yeah. If that is true, then it is good sales but i was thinking mvc game is popular thats why sales shipped is that high but the question is how many was sold.

----------


## Lexembert

> So the game shipped 900k worldwide: https://gematsu.com/2017/11/marvel-v...nts-top-900000


Yep shipped is different from sold. 

But I'm having fun playing this game with my friends.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Who wants an added feature to mvci with a 3 vs 3 battle but no infinity stones? so basically playing umvc3 style.

----------


## Turlast

They really need to show off the final 3 characters. I hope they don't wait till Dec to do this.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> They really need to show off the final 3 characters. I hope they don't wait till Dec to do this.


I agree with you.

----------


## Turlast

I'm hoping the X-Men characters will be announced at Playstation Experience.

Honestly, while I find the game to be fun, I barely play it as much as MVC3 because I just don't like the roster.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I'm hoping the X-Men characters will be announced at Playstation Experience.
> 
> Honestly, while I find the game to be fun, I barely play it as much as MVC3 because I just don't like the roster.


Indeed especially when your favorite character is not around.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

The new rumored leak!  :Smile: 

here: https://www.comicbookmovie.com/video...finite-a155235

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Tmnt is in inuustice 2. that will boost sales. For mvci, they just need to add at least two star wars characters, darth vader and  luke skywalker. Star wars has millions of fans worldwide

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I hope those leaks are true.  Asura alone would convince me to buy the game.  Deadpool, Dr. Doom, Gill and the others would be icing on the cake.  

Maybe one day MvC:I will become the game it should've been in the first place.

----------


## Havok83

> Tmnt is in inuustice 2. that will boost sales. For mvci, they just need to add at least two star wars characters, darth vader and  luke skywalker. Star wars has millions of fans worldwide


No they dont

----------


## KCJ506

> Tmnt is in inuustice 2. that will boost sales. For mvci, they just need to add at least two star wars characters, darth vader and  luke skywalker. Star wars has millions of fans worldwide


No. Just no. Infinite is still missing plenty of heavily requested and fan favorites from both sides. The last thing they should be doing is playing follow the leader and adding guests just because other companies are doing so.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Still no X-23 or Juri huh. That is disappointing to say the least but some of the choices on the Marvel seem interesting if true. I won't get my hopes up though.

----------


## Havok83

> No. Just no. Infinite is still missing plenty of heavily requested and fan favorites from both sides. The last thing they should be doing is playing follow the leader and adding guests just because other companies are doing so.


I dont think he'd be singing the same tune if Storm got passed over for Rey

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Is it possible for a Celine Dion song to be one of the theme songs of a certain mvci character? and who? id be happy if it's Storm.  :Smile:

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I mean...I wouldn't say no to Darth Vader...

----------


## Turlast

That leak sounds too good to be true.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> That leak sounds too good to be true.


I know but at least, it made me happier.  :Smile:

----------


## Turlast

Seems like every game is getting all sorts of hype from out of left field character choices. You have the TMNT in Injustice 2, and now you have Noctis in Tekken 7.

C'mon, Capcom. Step up.

----------


## Turlast

https://imgur.com/a/eejgs

Almost that time...

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Based on Jedah's appearance it looks like costumes are coming along with the new characters.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Seems like every game is getting all sorts of hype from out of left field character choices. You have the TMNT in Injustice 2, and now you have Noctis in Tekken 7.
> 
> C'mon, Capcom. Step up.


I want Darth Vader!  :Smile:

----------


## RLAAMJR.

MVCI update coming up on December 5, 2017: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...es-right-here/


Im so happy with the multiple nerfs in Dante and the nerf on Dormammu's carpet.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Winter Solider looks like a better version of Chris Redfield

Black Widow looks even more boring than I expected her to.

Venom looks cool, but his voice doesn't really suit him IMO.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Winter Solider looks like a better version of Chris Redfield
> 
> Black Widow looks even more boring than I expected her to.
> 
> Venom looks cool, but his voice doesn't really suit him IMO.


I agree with Winter Soldier being better than Chris Redfield.

Black Widow isnt boring. Gamora is. Loving BW showing martial arts awesomeness.

Venom makes me think of Superskrull and i think SuperSkrull's gameplay and hypers are better than Venom's.

----------


## Turlast

Crappy voice aside, they translated Venom from 2D to 3D quite well. His animations are great.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Crappy voice aside, they translated Venom from 2D to 3D quite well. His animations are great.


I still think Superskrull's was better.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Black Widow looks like fun but Im disappointed in her alternate costume. It seems really lazy and its basically just a color swap.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Black Widow looks like fun but I’m disappointed in her alternate costume. It seems really lazy and it’s basically just a color swap.


Me too. I hope we can get a better alternate costume of Black Widow next time and with long hair.

----------


## Sensational C

> Winter Solider looks like a better version of Chris Redfield
> 
> Black Widow looks even more boring than I expected her to.
> 
> Venom looks cool, but his voice doesn't really suit him IMO.


Loving that walk through super for WS, that'll definitely help for his set ups
BW looks neat with combo resets potential
but Venom steals the show with his tendrils going crazy but an Achilles's heel of a voice.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I feel sorry for the person who voiced Venom. I still hope he'll still be the one who will voice Venom with a voice that fits for Venom.

The voice right now is more suitable for Carnage

----------


## Sandydandy

Im a little late to this party. I saw this at EB Games the other day, but decided not to buy it. After researching the character roster, Im glad I didnt.

No X-Men, no Dr. Doom, no Akuma...no money from me. I saw the rumours of some of them coming back, but how credible is it?

This is the first Marvel/Capcom game that Ive skipped. Sick of the whole Marvel Studios war with Fox, and how its affecting other Marvel projects. Part of the reason why I dont read comics anymore. Cant stomach the politics.  :Mad:

----------


## Turlast

We have to wait and see if there's a season 2 announcement at Playstation Experience.

Overall, the MCU crap really hurt this game. Between the visuals, the lack of X-Men, Doom, and Capcom's uninspired side of the roster, this game really had no momentum from the start.

I actually think the gameplay is cool. Everything else has been disastrous, though.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Mvci has just become available yesterday at a certain mall. Ill go there next week.  :Smile:

----------


## Turlast

https://clips.twitch.tv/AverageObliqueCobraKippa

Capcom, please do more duo supers like this. This game could use awesome stuff.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The dual level three is hype. I want demand duo hypers now.

----------


## KCJ506

Kind of a missed opportunity that they didn't do that for X and Zero. Perhaps one will get added in the future. Makes me wonder if other characters will have this. Like Spider-man and Venom, Hawkeye and Black Widow, Dante and Vergil(if he gets added).

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Of the current roster I want to see duo hypers for Nova/Gamora (They dated in the comics), Iron Man/Cap, Thor/Hulk, Widow/Bucky.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Who among BW, WS and Venom will be OP?

----------


## Turlast

https://twitter.com/CNBC/status/938054641136340992

X-Men.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> https://twitter.com/CNBC/status/938054641136340992
> 
> X-Men.


The one X character I wanted to return wasn't apart of the "leaks" and I doubt this buyout will change that. That being said I do wonder what will come from this.

Got the new DLC characters and no complaints so far. I've especially taken a liking to Winter Soldier.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

X-men will be the next DLC. I can feel it!  :Smile:

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

A part of me looks forward to the return of the X-men solely to see the complaints of this being a " terrible" game vanish overnight.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> A part of me looks forward to the return of the X-men solely to see the complaints of this being a " terrible" game vanish overnight.


It's more a case of MvC:I having a terrible roster and presentation than the game itself being irredeemable trash.  

Bringing in more Marvel is good news all around.  Capcom's side of the roster suffered due to the numbers having to be roughly equal on both sides.  More returning Marvel characters could just as easily mean more returning Capcom characters.  Everybody wins.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> It's more a case of MvC:I having a terrible roster and presentation than the game itself being irredeemable trash.  
> 
> Bringing in more Marvel is good news all around.  Capcom's side of the roster suffered due to the numbers having to be roughly equal on both sides.  More returning Marvel characters could just as easily mean more returning Capcom characters.  Everybody wins.


Yeah that's why terrible was in qoutes. And of course by more Marvel characters we're speaking solely of the X-Men. I doubt we're going to see any other characters added, that's if they even decide to release more characters.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ive played mvci two days ago, my first time.

Gosh, i didnt knowhow to playit yet.

Im sure am maining Mega Man X and Jedah

And omg, Dante is still sick when i used him. I can press any buttons and you get spammed by all of his attacks until you die lol.


Im not feeling the stones, yet

But i miss using 3 characters. That was unique and only in mvc.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Yeah X is a great character, though it took me like a month to realize he was a rekka character. I've found a decent team in him with Winter Soldier. When I actually start playing online hopefully they'll bring me some victories.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Yeah X is a great character, though it took me like a month to realize he was a rekka character. I've found a decent team in him with Winter Soldier. When I actually start playing online hopefully they'll bring me some victories.


Good luck to you then.  :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Anyone on ps4 wanna train?

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Anyone on ps4 wanna train?


Can't say how good of a partner I'll be but I'm up for it.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Can't say how good of a partner I'll be but I'm up for it.


Cool beans im scrub.. no X-MEN so I don't know who to really play yet

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Cool beans im scrub.. no X-MEN so I don't know who to really play yet


With me I usually pick characters who I have some sort of history with. For example I pick X a lot because I've enjoyed the MegaMan games I've played. Same logic applies to Dante though plenty of people use him because he's broken.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

There are alot of great characters on this game.

I'm going to try to learn basics for

Gamora
Chun Li
Ryu
Captain Marvel
Black Panther
Ultron
Thanos
Hawkeye
Monster Hunter

I just need to buy Costume and Characters.  But I might be trying to play Street Fighter V more once the new update hits next week.

Idk I just love Capcom fighting games something magical about them imo

But I'm bummed my PS3 arcade stick doesn't work on this game because it works on USFIV & SFV on PS4

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

I can tell you now that Black Panther is fun but I'm disappointed that he has no projectiles, though there is the Reality Stone I guess. Got all the characters since I got the pass but I picked and chose the costumes based on who I used the most.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Cool beans im scrub.. no X-MEN so I don't know who to really play yet


I feel you. But there should be some charact that you like from Avengers or Capcom

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I feel you. But there should be some charact that you like from Avengers or Capcom



Well I think so far I've used Ryu/Chun Li team the most.  I'm gonna buy Black Panther eventually.  But I've been playing Street Fighter V lately instead

----------


## RLAAMJR.

This game feels dead.  :Frown:

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> This game feels dead.


It's dead on Steam at least.  ~20 playing it at any given time.

----------


## Chocolate Starmie

I LOVED MvC3, and was hugely let down by both MvCI and Street Fighter 5

I hate to be the guy to say it, but this game is dead because DBFZ is the game that MvCI should have been. It just does everything better. Sorry Capcom, but you've been dropping the ball on fighting games lately.

----------


## Captain M

> It's dead on Steam at least.  ~20 playing it at any given time.


Ouch. That's so bad

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Since EVO has abandoned MVCI I honestly think it's time the MVC series ends and we can have a Marvel only fighter on consoles at last. Let Capcom keep doing its own nonsense and not shackle Marvel to them. I would love it if Arc could do a Marvel game with the same level of love, respect and fan service as DBFZ seems to have gotten.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Since EVO has abandoned MVCI I honestly think it's time the MVC series ends and we can have a Marvel only fighter on consoles at last. Let Capcom keep doing its own nonsense and not shackle Marvel to them. I would love it if Arc could do a Marvel game with the same level of love, respect and fan service as DBFZ seems to have gotten.


Marvel seems too focused on pumping out mobile and Lego but a dedicated fighting game would be a dream. Ideally it would be Marvel's answer to Injustice sans the atrocious story.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Since EVO has abandoned MVCI I honestly think it's time the MVC series ends and we can have a Marvel only fighter on consoles at last. Let Capcom keep doing its own nonsense and not shackle Marvel to them. I would love it if Arc could do a Marvel game with the same level of love, respect and fan service as DBFZ seems to have gotten.



I don't really like that idea.  There's nothing like a Capcom Fighter Imo. It'd be very sad if they lost the license

----------


## Havok83

> I don't really like that idea.  There's nothing like a Capcom Fighter Imo. It'd be very sad if they lost the license


Why? They have it and sh-t the pot with it. Its time to see someone else at it

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> I don't really like that idea.  There's nothing like a Capcom Fighter Imo. It'd be very sad if they lost the license


Thing is Capcom doesn't have to lose the license. Letting another company step in a make a Marvel fighter couldn't hurt and ir could fill the void until another MvC is made, which might be years from now if ever.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Why? They have it and sh-t the pot with it. Its time to see someone else at it



It's just my opinion.  MvCI is a very good game so I'm satisfied with my purchase.

----------


## Havok83

> It's just my opinion.  MvCI is a very good game so I'm satisfied with my purchase.


Im not challenging your purchase but the fact is the game flopped bc of poor decisions made with it. I dont see Capcom getting another shot and they shouldnt

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Im not challenging your purchase but the fact is the game flopped bc of poor decisions made with it. I dont see Capcom getting another shot and they shouldnt



I would say Marvel shares just as much blame as Capcom for the "failure"

----------


## Xero Kaiser

FFS how many times do we need to go over the fact that Capcom *DOES. NOT. HAVE. EXCLUSIVE. RIGHTS. TO. MARVEL. PROPERTIES.*

It's not the 90's anymore.  Nobody has to wait for Capcom to step out the picture to make a Marvel game.  And if MvC:I proved anything, it's that nobody gives a damn about a Marvel all-stars game that doesn't have all of it's all-stars in it.  If Marvel insists on using their games as a vehicle to push the movies, the next Marvel fighting game (if anyone bothers to make one) will have the same problems this one did.  Nobody wants a game of C-listers.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

MvCI is left out of Evo :-(

3 Arcs Games and 2 Smash games.  

Hopefully Capcom takes this as a challenge

----------


## Havok83

> I would say Marvel shares just as much blame as Capcom for the "failure"


the only thing Marvel can be faulted for is the MCU inspired roster. The game had alot of other turnoffs besides that. At the end of the day though, it is what it is and the game failed bc of a variety of factors. Its too bad bc UMVC3 was quite good

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> the only thing Marvel can be faulted for is the MCU inspired roster.


Outside of Chun li and Dante's face that was the main talking point pre release.


The japanese game developer was quoted saying they were in daily communication with marvel over roster and story.  That's why I say they share the blame.  Imo the actual gameplay is perfect

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I just played mvc3 (the amusement center didnt have umvc3) arcade two days ago. I still enjoyed playing it. How ive missed the 3 vs 3, gameplay, graphics, etc

----------


## DragonKent17

How MvCI reacts of being snubbed in EVO 2018

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> It's dead on Steam at least.  ~20 playing it at any given time.


Is it true that mvc3/umvc3 have more players on steam than mvci?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Is it true that mvc3/umvc3 have more players on steam than mvci?


Slightly more.  As I'm writing this MvC:I had a peak of 38 people playing it in the past 24 hours, while UMvC3 has had a peak of 52.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Slightly more.  As I'm writing this MvC:I had a peak of 38 people playing it in the past 24 hours, while UMvC3 has had a peak of 52.


Umvc3 is just better.  :Smile:

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> FFS how many times do we need to go over the fact that Capcom *DOES. NOT. HAVE. EXCLUSIVE. RIGHTS. TO. MARVEL. PROPERTIES.*
> 
> It's not the 90's anymore.  Nobody has to wait for Capcom to step out the picture to make a Marvel game.  And if MvC:I proved anything, it's that nobody gives a damn about a Marvel all-stars game that doesn't have all of it's all-stars in it.  If Marvel insists on using their games as a vehicle to push the movies, the next Marvel fighting game (if anyone bothers to make one) will have the same problems this one did.  Nobody wants a game of C-listers.


You're correct but I also think if done properly it wouldn't be essential to have X-Men and Fantastic Four in a solo fighting game. The Avengers these days do have enough recognition by casual audiences and enough characters so that if they dominated a full game without Capcom characters it might do a lot better. But equally a roster of an array of heroes and villains would be good too. What a solo Marvel fighting game needs outside a solid developer who respects the brand more and is hopefully given more leeway than Capcom likely were is a central theme or story to tool the roster with, like Secret Wars or something else.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I would say Marvel shares just as much blame as Capcom for the "failure"


Most of their side of the problem MVCI faced was out of their hands, Marvel was effectively held to gunpoint by Ike Perlmutter not to include any X-Men and FF characters in media outside comics. The graphic change could be argued more their fault of course, but I hoping Marvel learns from that and lets their next fighting game have a more comic style, Capcom produced or otherwise.

----------


## Turlast

I don't think Marvel is going to change their perspective on the cinematic style.

The realistic style can be done properly (Injustice 2), but Marvel's idea of it is wrong. MVC is not supposed to look like Contest of Champions...which MVCI looks the most similar to. For all the crap Capcom gets, their games often look good. This game in particular looks terrible because of the aesthetic. It doesn't even look like a Capcom game.

The main things that stand out to me in MVCI's woes:

-Corporate meddling (Marvel)
-Crappy budget (Capcom)

Marvel wanted things that defined the series to be changed. Capcom thought they could just throw this game together on the cheap and sell it to the masses based on name alone. Both were recipes for disaster. I doubt there'll ever be another MVC game again, but if there is, they need to actually put love into their game and ditch the cinematic crap. MVCI was soulless.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

So apparently there's a strong rumor going around that Capcom will be taking MVCI offline from all buyers on October 2018, presumably in a similar way to when Activision removed Deadpool on PS3. Take with a grain of salt of course.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/49384...2332328613093/

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

As much as I was against the TMNTs being in Injustice 2, since so many actual DC characters didn't make it in, I'm really loving them. Although it's way after the fact and very unlikely to happen it would've been kinda cool to see MVCI do something similar by incorporating some Star Wars characters.

----------


## Havok83

> As much as I was against the TMNTs being in Injustice 2, since so many actual DC characters didn't make it in, I'm really loving them. Although it's way after the fact and very unlikely to happen it would've been kinda cool to see MVCI do something similar by incorporating some Star Wars characters.


Star Wars? The game hasnt even properly implemented some of its more poplar mainstays

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Star Wars? The game hasnt even properly implemented some of its more poplar mainstays


Yes the X-Men and Doom are missing and honestly they probably won't be returning to this game. It's passed time we all accepted that, perhaps they'll be in the next game but again being honest this is probably going to be the last MVC for at least a couple years. In the meantime thinking outside the box with game couldn't hurt it anymore than it already has.

----------


## Turlast

I'll just say this: if Marvel doesn't want to give the developers freedom in making a game, perhaps they don't need a fighting game utilizing their IP.

I'm just so sour on MVCI.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> As much as I was against the TMNTs being in Injustice 2, since so many actual DC characters didn't make it in, I'm really loving them. Although it's way after the fact and very unlikely to happen it would've been kinda cool to see MVCI do something similar by incorporating some Star Wars characters.


Anyone who does a Marvel vs Star Wars or Marvel/Disney/Star Wars fighting game, I'll be there day one I'm sure. The guest characters in Injustice have been decent, though I would have had just one MK character and had Constantine instead or something.

And since I assume the Fox thing is going to be resolved the next Marvel fighting game, whether by Capcom or otherwise, is going to include X-Men characters in some form or another, hopefully a few of the Fantastic Four for once as well. I would kind of like Arc or Namco to have a crack at one, unless there's a western fighting game developer outside NR I don't know about who could do a decent job...

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> Anyone who does a Marvel vs Star Wars or Marvel/Disney/Star Wars fighting game, I'll be there day one I'm sure. The guest characters in Injustice have been decent, though I would have had just one MK character and had Constantine instead or something.
> 
> And since I assume the Fox thing is going to be resolved the next Marvel fighting game, whether by Capcom or otherwise, is going to include X-Men characters in some form or another, hopefully a few of the Fantastic Four for once as well. I would kind of like Arc or Namco to have a crack at one, unless there's a western fighting game developer outside NR I don't know about who could do a decent job...


With Disney having both Marvel and Star Wars under its belt a truly great crossover game could be made, something in the vein of Super Smash Bros. or Kingdom Hearts but enough with my dreams. On I2 I feel that Raiden's spot could've easily gone to Black Lightning instead of him just being an alternate skin.

If Capcom were to put effort into the game, like with the latest Monster Hunter, I'd like to see them get another chance but if we were to look at alternatives ArcSys did a good job with DBFZ so far though I hear their DLC policies are crap.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

SFV started bad and incomplete too but they continued to make the graphics better, add more stages, more features more characters and now sfv is awesome, even better than any sfiv versions.

If only mvci would do the same.

If they decided to just go back to 3vs 3, then can add it as a feature, instead of making another mvc game. That way, fans eill have the option to choose 2vs2 with infinity stones or 3vs3 without infinity stones and gameplay is similar to umvc3.

----------


## Havok83

> SFV started bad and incomplete too but they continued to make the graphics better, add more stages, more features more characters and now sfv is awesome, even better than any sfiv versions.
> 
> If only mvci would do the same.
> 
> If they decided to just go back to 3vs 3, then can add it as a feature, instead of making another mvc game. That way, fans eill have the option to choose 2vs2 with infinity stones or 3vs3 without infinity stones and gameplay is similar to umvc3.


that would require so much work that they might as well just call it MvC4, and at that point, its a new game

----------


## Chocolate Starmie

> SFV started bad and incomplete too but they continued to make the graphics better, add more stages, more features more characters and now sfv is awesome, even better than any sfiv versions.
> 
> If only mvci would do the same.
> 
> If they decided to just go back to 3vs 3, then can add it as a feature, instead of making another mvc game. That way, fans eill have the option to choose 2vs2 with infinity stones or 3vs3 without infinity stones and gameplay is similar to umvc3.


Just play DBFZ. It's everything I wanted out of MvCI in all honesty

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Just play DBFZ. It's everything I wanted out of MvCI in all honesty


But it's really different when i get to use Storm.

----------


## thechronic92

Price drop on Xbox, the game is also now part of play anywhere

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2018/02/2...ywhere-release

----------


## Havok83

> Price drop on Xbox, the game is also now part of play anywhere
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2018/02/2...ywhere-release


Its been $40 at retail for some time now. Digital only now catching up

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope the xmen dlc are next and are almost done.  :Smile:

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I hope the xmen dlc are next and are almost done.


Honestly I would be very surprised if this game gets any more DLC, though rumors have stated that they had half of a second pass underway before they were told to stop, so who knows?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Honestly I would be very surprised if this game gets any more DLC, though rumors have stated that they had half of a second pass underway before they were told to stop, so who knows?


But they should not give up. Look at sfv. It started very very bad but Capcom continued to add more stuff to make the game better and now it is an awesome game.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> But they should not give up. Look at sfv. It started very very bad but Capcom continued to add more stuff to make the game better and now it is an awesome game.


But the problem is that MVCI has far more problems than just no Arcade and a lack of X-Men.. there's the terrible graphics, the backlash to the significant changes of 2v2, the lack of respect Capcom showed to either its own characters and that of Marvel's, missing significant characters even in the bounds of the MCU like Loki, Vision, Ant Man and Daredevil... and the simple fact that the audience, even the hard core evo pro crowd which has kept the series on life support since 2000, have abandoned it.

MVC as a series is dead forever, and frankly it's time for a change. For Marvel to let Capcom go and get its equal to Injustice with a solid Marvel only fighter from someone like Arc or Namco up on consoles.

----------


## Havok83

oh thats a bit dramatic. Its not dead forever and can easily be restored with a proper MvC4. Infinite is dead but that doesnt mean the franchise needs to be

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> oh thats a bit dramatic. Its not dead forever and can easily be restored with a proper MvC4. Infinite is dead but that doesnt mean the franchise needs to be


But we'd have to wait ANOTHER seven to eight years for Marvel and Capcom to consider enough time has passed for fans to forgive them for messing up, and you can bet we wouldn't get any kind of Marvel fighter in the meantime because the Capcom types would have a fit if we Marvel fans dared to have a Injustice style fighter without their lot taking up half the space. Let's be honest, misplaced nostalgia is ALL which keeps the MVC brand going these days. It's not the 90's anymore when the X-Men were at their high of popularity and Capcom was releasing games for everything as well as Resident Evil, Monster Hunter  and Street Fighter.

Marvel fans deserve their own game and not to be shackled to Capcom anymore... because if MVC continues to be a thing, that is what will happen. Let the series rest in peace and Marvel fans finally get to have their own Injustice contender for consoles

----------


## Havok83

> But we'd have to wait ANOTHER seven to eight years for Marvel and Capcom to consider enough time has passed for fans to forgive them for messing up, and you can bet we wouldn't get any kind of Marvel fighter in the meantime because the Capcom types would have a fit if we Marvel fans dared to have a Injustice style fighter without their lot taking up half the space. Let's be honest, misplaced nostalgia is ALL which keeps the MVC brand going these days. It's not the 90's anymore when the X-Men were at their high of popularity and Capcom was releasing games for everything as well as Resident Evil, Monster Hunter  and Street Fighter.
> 
> Marvel fans deserve their own game and not to be shackled to Capcom anymore... because if MVC continues to be a thing, that is what will happen. Let the series rest in peace and Marvel fans finally get to have their own Injustice contender for consoles


8 years? Again, I think you are being dramatic. Its too soon to announce a new game now and Marvel may be hesitent after this bombed but the reasons why it bombed are quite clear and can easily be avoided in the next title which I can see announced for next gen, which will be here soon enough. Whether Capcom has a fit if another Marvel game is made is moot as they dont own the IP.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> It's not the 90's anymore when the X-Men were at their high of popularity and Capcom was releasing games for everything as well as Resident Evil, Monster Hunter  and Street Fighter.



None of the MvC games came out in the 90's.  And X-MEN are still most popular characters in all the games.
X-MEN are what the people want to play as.  




> Marvel fans deserve their own game and not to be shackled to Capcom anymore...


Capcom games are awesome




> MVC as a series is dead forever, and frankly it's time for a change. For Marvel to let Capcom go and get its equal to Injustice with a solid Marvel only fighter from someone like Arc or Namco up on consoles.



This makes no sense.  DBF copied the entire Marvel formula yet Marvel is dead?

I'd be disappointed in a Marvel Injustice type game personally.  I can't stand Mortal Kombat




> 8 years? Again, I think you are being dramatic.


There's always a wait in-between Marvel games.

MvC2 - 2001
MvC3 - 2011
MvCI - 2017


We probably won't get another one till PS5.  Early 2020's is my guess

----------


## Havok83

> None of the MvC games came out in the 90's.  And X-MEN are still most popular characters in all the games.
> X-MEN are what the people want to play as.


False. The series began in the 90s




> There's always a wait in-between Marvel games.
> 
> MvC2 - 2001
> MvC3 - 2011
> MvCI - 2017
> 
> 
> We probably won't get another one till PS5


So did you not put MvC (not to mention the games that came before it) bc it doesnt support your point? Of course there's always a wait in between games. I dont expect it to be 8 years though. Besides when I wrote next gen, the implication was the PS5

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> False. The series began in the 90s


Obviously I know it began in the 90s it's where my username comes from.  I was just referring Marvel vs Capcom specifically.




> So did you not put MvC (not to mention the games that came before it) bc it doesnt support your point? Of course there's always a wait in between games. I dont expect it to be 8 years though. Besides when I wrote next gen, the implication was the PS5


Why are you always so sassy god damn. I was agreeing with you that there'd be wait.

----------


## Havok83

> Obviously I know it began in the 90s it's where my username comes from.  I was just referring Marvel vs Capcom specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always so sassy god damn. I was agreeing with you that there'd be wait.


and you are still wrong. Marvel vs Capcom was released in 1998

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> and you are still wrong. Marvel vs Capcom was released in 1998



Dreamcast wasn't even out in 98 game wasn't in America till like October of 99 so I was wrong by a few months... Big deal

----------


## Havok83

> Dreamcast wasn't even out in 98 game wasn't in America till like October of 99 so I was wrong by a few months... Big deal


The game didnt debut on Dreamcast. It came out in Arcade in January of 1998. You were off by about 2 years

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> The game didnt debut on Dreamcast. It came out in Arcade in January of 1998. You were off by 2 about 2 years


Ooooook well I'll be technical since you have to be the most literal person alive.  

I'm speaking about home console release.  Obviously I know arcade games or Japanese versions launch earlier.  

You were correct I was incorrect.  Here's your no-prize

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> None of the MvC games came out in the 90's.  And X-MEN are still most popular characters in all the games.
> X-MEN are what the people want to play as.  
> 
> Capcom games are awesome
> 
> This makes no sense.  DBF copied the entire Marvel formula yet Marvel is dead?
> 
> I'd be disappointed in a Marvel Injustice type game personally.  I can't stand Mortal Kombat


No I'm sorry, but that's false. CAPCOM FANS are who really want the X-Men because they hate change. Capcom fans don't know anything about how the comics have changed since and just want the same rosters over and over because lord forbid they don't get their MAHVEL for Evo. It's time for a change, and as long as Capcom take up half the roster of a fighting game you'll never get anything approaching a decent roster for a Marvel fighter like Injustice can do.

And DBFZ worked because it respected the fanbase and looked like what it was supposed to looks like. Imagine if Arc still a comic style game with Marvel characters like that. And you're not everyone. If DC can have an Injustice game then Marvel should too. Let Capcom sort its own nonsense out and actually do new games for the bulk of their fighters before trying again, and let someone else have a crack at a Marvel fighter. Capcom might not own the IP sure, but as long as their whiney fans insist Marvel and Capcom have to be joined at the hip there'll never be any progress.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> No I'm sorry, but that's false. CAPCOM FANS are who really want the X-Men because they hate change. Capcom fans don't know anything about how the comics have changed since and just want the same rosters over and over because lord forbid they don't get their MAHVEL for Evo. It's time for a change, and as long as Capcom take up half the roster of a fighting game you'll never get anything approaching a decent roster for a Marvel fighter like Injustice can do.



Besides X-MEN/FF what Superstar character is not in this game?   All the important MCU characters are in MvCI except for Star-Lord.


Only Capcom fans wanting the X-MEN is laughable

----------


## Havok83

> Besides X-MEN/FF what Superstar character is not in this game?   All the important MCU characters are in MvCI except for Star-Lord.
> 
> 
> Only Capcom fans wanting the X-MEN is laughable


Daredevil is a glaring omission. Ms. Marvel, Scarlet Witch, Ant Man, Loki and Hela are also obvious choices that weren’t represented

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Daredevil is a glaring omission. Ms. Marvel, Scarlet Witch, Ant Man, Loki and Hela are also obvious choices that weren’t represented


Let's get a #NoDareDevilNoBuy hastag going

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Besides X-MEN/FF what Superstar character is not in this game?   *All the important MCU characters are in MvCI except for Star-Lord.*
> 
> Only Capcom fans wanting the X-MEN is laughable


Ok, so where's Loki, Vision, Ant Man, Wasp, Scarlet Witch, Falcon, War Machine, Daredevil, Luke Cage, Iron Fist, Drax, Medusa, Black Bolt and so forth? Even the MCU was badly represented in this game, not to mention no fan favs from the comics like no Ms Marvel, Squirrel Girl or Moon Knight.

And I never said that only the Capcom fans want them, just that they appear to be the biggest shouters about it. Besides don't you think you'd have a much better chance of a X-Men and Fantastic Four roster outside Logan, Deadpool, Magneto and Doom in a game with bigger roster because it's JUST Marvel?

I don't outright hate MVC, what I take issue with is this belief system so many fans have that we can't have anything else as an alternative and that no one could do a better job than Capcom can.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> Ok, so where's Loki, Vision, Ant Man, Wasp, Scarlet Witch, Falcon, War Machine, Daredevil, Luke Cage, Iron Fist, Drax, Medusa, Black Bolt and so forth?


None of those characters are deal breakers imo except maybe Look.

How is the MCU badly represented when all the Avengers from movie 1 are there plus someone from each individual movie (except antma) rleased in the MCU?

No I don't think there's a better chance for my favorite X-MEN in the game if Marvel won't allow it.  The only reason CotA even got made was because the head designer loved TAS.  It's not Capcom fault they aren't there

----------


## Derek Metaltron

And it's not Marvel's fault either. Ike Perlmutter has had a gun to their head with his edict about no FF and X-men in media outside comics since 2015. People had to play ball or Ike would have had his boyfriend Trump rain fire on all of them. But hopefully the Fox deal will rectify that.

----------


## Havok83

> Let's get a #NoDareDevilNoBuy hastag going


thanks for that input

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> And it's not Marvel's fault either.


I just find it odd that every Capcom game since the SNES had at least Wolverine in it except MvCI.  I'm a X-MEN fan above everything else if X-MEN were in dc I wouldn't even like marvel but I still bought the game day 1.  

I don't think ppl only think Capcom can make the fighter it's just they are awesome at fighting games.  Other companies copy them for a reason

----------


## The Drunkard Kid

For what it's worth, I think that King of Fighters did the 3v3 battles years before Marvel vs. Capcom did it.  I think MvC had the in-round tag-out system first (though I think other NeoGeo fighters had that as well), but I'm pretty sure even KoF94 had the ability to call in assist attacks.  And DBFZ seems more like a 3v3 Guilty Gear or BlazBlue than a Dragonball skin of MvC (in the way that Injustice is approximately a DC skin of Mortal Kombat).

That being said, I'd be interested in seeing an SNK Marvel fighting game.  They definitely know how to make their canon convoluted enough to fit everyone right in.  All the Spider-Man clones can go to the same support group as the Kyo Kusanagi clones.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I just find it odd that every Capcom game since the SNES had at least Wolverine in it except MvCI.  I'm a X-MEN fan above everything else if X-MEN were in dc I wouldn't even like marvel but I still bought the game day 1.  
> 
> I don't think ppl only think Capcom can make the fighter it's just they are awesome at fighting games.  Other companies copy them for a reason


Yet they apparently have had problems with SFV and this game because they copied and pasted for so long with other fighting games in the last few years when it has come time to make new games for new generations they have struggled, not to mention the lack of interest in doing MVC right was clearly there, Capcom seems to have thought a half assed job would be enough. If anyone has copied them it's by copying how good they USED to be, not currently. And personally I think another studio should have a shot at a Marvel fighting game now.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> CAPCOM FANS are who really want the X-Men because they hate change. Capcom fans don't know anything about how the comics have changed since and just want the same rosters over and over because lord forbid they don't get their MAHVEL for Evo.


Fighting game rosters change all the time.  In fact, MvC3's roster was quite different from MvC2's.  

MvC:I's problem was that the base roster was flat-out trash, not that it was merely, "different".  It unceremoniously dropped many of it's most popular characters (on both sides) and offered nothing in exchange.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

if he we by the top tens list these are the most popular Capcom characters

https://www.thetoptens.com/best-capcom-characters/

1 Dante

2. Ryu - pretty much a must have for any Capcom cross over. he's freaking Ryu! pretty much the most popular street fighter character of all the time.  he's in the Guinness book of world records as one of the top 50 video game characters of all time. 

3 Mega Man


4 Leon

5 Pheonix Wright 

6 Strider Hiryu

7 X

8 Amaterasu

9 Chun-Li 

10 Morrigan 

11 Akuma

12 Zero

13 Chris

14 M.Bison

15 Jill

16 Felicia

17 Vergil

18 Asura 

19 Arthur

20 Ken

21 Sonson

22 WESKER 

23 Captain Commando

24 Trish 

25 Mike Haggar 

26 Frank West

27 Cammy

28 Viewtful Joe

29 Sparda 

30 Tron Bonne

----------


## ChibaMariners

> No I'm sorry, but that's false. CAPCOM FANS are who really want the X-Men because they hate change. Capcom fans don't know anything about how the comics have changed since and just want the same rosters over and over because lord forbid they don't get their MAHVEL for Evo. It's time for a change, and as long as Capcom take up half the roster of a fighting game you'll never get anything approaching a decent roster for a Marvel fighter like Injustice can do.
> 
> And DBFZ worked because it respected the fanbase and looked like what it was supposed to looks like. *Imagine if Arc still a comic style game with Marvel characters like that. And you're not everyone.* If DC can have an Injustice game then Marvel should too. Let Capcom sort its own nonsense out and actually do new games for the bulk of their fighters before trying again, and let someone else have a crack at a Marvel fighter. Capcom might not own the IP sure, but as long as their whiney fans insist Marvel and Capcom have to be joined at the hip there'll never be any progress.


You're making a lot of presumptions here especially in the bold. What if they didn't want a "comic book" aesthetic for their game? Everything about the game was clearly slanted towards the Cinematic universe. IDK why you assume Disney would have just given Arcsystems that level of creative freedom or that Capcom didn't want to exercise any kind of creativity especially looking at prior entries compared to this one. Marvel was particular about their characters when Marvel vs Capcom 3 came out 7 years ago. Well they're in a much better position right now than back then. They've never put out anything that was this much of a resounding meh except SF x T. Even in the case of Streetfighter x Tekken the FGC wrote it off because it was bugged to hell on release so it never had a chance... I think its more likely that the gigantic elephant in the room that always avoids being mentioned somehow, had more to do with this subpar product than Capcom.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> . They've never put out anything that was this much of a resounding meh except SF x T. .



I try not to sound like a capcom fanboy... But this game is AWESOME!  Most fun game to play in person with friends a actual four player street fighter

----------


## ChibaMariners

> I try not to sound like a capcom fanboy... But this game is AWESOME!  Most fun game to play in person with friends a actual four player street fighter


I'm a fanboy too. They fixed all the bugs, but by then all of the wind was gone from the games sails. It's not even an ugly or unappealing game to look at unlike MvCI, but it definitely counts as a loss for Capcom. Two of the most well respected fighting games of this generation, that game was supposed to be huge.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I'm a fanboy too. They fixed all the bugs, but by then all of the wind was gone from the games sails. It's not even an ugly or unappealing game to look at unlike MvCI, but it definitely counts as a loss for Capcom. Two of the most well respected fighting games of this generation, that game was supposed to be huge.



It's sad that after Street Fighter Anniversary comes out that SFxT (& SF The Movie) will be the only SF games not on PS4.  I still get on the PS3 version and there are some good players who still play online

----------


## SpideyCeo

> if he we by the top tens list these are the most popular Capcom characters
> 
> https://www.thetoptens.com/best-capcom-characters/
> 
> 1 Dante
> 
> 2. Ryu - pretty much a must have for any Capcom cross over. he's freaking Ryu! pretty much the most popular street fighter character of all the time.  he's in the Guinness book of world records as one of the top 50 video game characters of all time. 
> 
> 3 Mega Man
> ...


Shit taste list IMO, Dante doesn't deserve numner 1, Dante is a mary sue verison of all the lamest superficial traits that Bart Simpson and Spider-Man was known for with the edge factor turned up. It's a shame Megaman isn't acknowledged as number one anymore.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/a...-all-time.aspx

Megaman is 23 on the list , Dante is 28, Leon is 36 , Jill is 43 and Ryu is 49.  there the only Capcom characters on the list and the list had over Over 13,000 votes. 

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/...-edition-46745

here we have Dr.Wily at 27, M.Bison at 17 , Wesker at 12 .  M.Bison is one of the most Icon fighting game bosses of all time.  he's one of Capcom's most iconic villains not to mention one of the most iconic fighting game villains of all time  if there's one Villain that should be in a Vs. Game it's Bison! it's really a big mistake not to have one of your most iconic villains in a crossover game.  

when it comes to popularity Bison has Sigma beat by a mile. in terms of Popularity Bison pretty much stomps every Capcom  Villain  that appears in MVCI.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Fellow mvci fans, you might want to check this thread: http://community.comicbookresources....MVCI-s-success

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Marvel Would Not Let Capcom Show Its Characters Getting Beat

Example of weird request marvel made for this game

----------


## Sensational C

> Marvel Would Not Let Capcom Show Its Characters Getting Beat
> 
> Example of weird request marvel made for this game


I'm pretty sure that's a request that happens with almost every crossover property from the respective parent company but that's odd its still happening and so strongly reinforced with an established crossover in its 5th (? counting X-men vs Street Fighter) installment and in a *fighting* game.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I'm pretty sure that's a request that happens with almost every crossover property from the respective parent company but that's odd its still happening and so strongly reinforced with an established crossover in its 5th (? counting X-men vs Street Fighter) installment and in a *fighting* game.



I'm not sure I was watching some UMvC3 promo and it's alot different.  Meh

----------


## Star_Jammer



----------


## Havok83

New rumor

https://www.twingalaxies.com/feed_de...ncement-at-evo

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

That is great news if it’s true. Something needs to breathe some new life into this game.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Smells like bullshit.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It was confirmed ages back that the game is getting shut down in October, and let’s be honest, the addition of the X-Men would’ve not saved it since there was dozens of other problems. Better MVC dies peacefully for good and let something better and more respectful to the Marvel brand overall take its place at last. Only misplaced nostalgia and the mindless E-Sports crowd was keeping it on life support at this point.

----------


## Kevinroc

> It was confirmed ages back that the game is getting shut down in October, and let’s be honest, the addition of the X-Men would’ve not saved it since there was dozens of other problems. Better MVC dies peacefully for good and let something better and more respectful to the Marvel brand overall take its place at last. Only misplaced nostalgia and the mindless E-Sports crowd was keeping it on life support at this point.


If Marvel has learned nothing from this, then the next game (whatever it is) is going to be hampered by the same issues that brought down MvC:I.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> It was confirmed ages back that the game is getting shut down in October


It's not an MMO, the game can't be, "shut down".

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> It's not an MMO, the game can't be, "shut down".


The online content will be, this was leaked ages back.

----------


## Havok83

> The online content will be, this was leaked ages back.


It appears that Infinite and the UE will be two dfferent games so shutting down the former doesnt prevent a launch of the latter next year. With that said, a leak is a rumor, not confirmation of any facts

----------


## KCJ506

A couple things that make me skeptical of that "leak".

- Only one Street Fighter character being added while adding three Resident Evil characters. I really doubt RE would actually end up with more characters than SF. 

- Too many safe choices for both sides. Only four characters that weren't in any vs game beforehand? The majority of the characters listed are ones that were in MVC2. While the lack of X-men characters was a pretty glaring omission, I really doubt they'd add so many and not add at least one that wasn't in any of the previous games.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> A couple things that make me skeptical of that "leak".
> 
> - Only one Street Fighter character being added while adding three Resident Evil characters. I really doubt RE would actually end up with more characters than SF. 
> 
> - Too many safe choices for both sides. Only four characters that weren't in any vs game beforehand? The majority of the characters listed are ones that were in MVC2. While the lack of X-men characters was a pretty glaring omission, I really doubt they'd add so many and not add at least one that wasn't in any of the previous games.


I seriously doubt that Marvel will be willing to give up so much control. They protect their properties with an iron grip.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> It appears that Infinite and the UE will be two dfferent games so shutting down the former doesnt prevent a launch of the latter next year. With that said, a leak is a rumor, not confirmation of any facts


People are barely playing the game now, I doubt that Capcom or Marvel would be willing to invest enough for any special edition, even with X-Men, which as I said wouldn’t solve the many, many other problems this game had besides roster.

----------


## Chocolate Starmie

Marvel vs Capcom: Finite am I right?

----------


## Havok83

More rumors. MvCI will allegedly be rebranded as MvC4 in a major update

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...l-vs-capcom-4/

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> More rumors. MvCI will allegedly be rebranded as MvC4 in a major update
> 
> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...l-vs-capcom-4/


Seen this the other day and didn't put much stock in it. Not to say that it won't but I've put my dreams of having a Marvel equivalent of the Injustice series, minus the awful story, on hold.

----------


## Doctor Warp

I haven't played a Marvel vs. Capcom since the first one and now they're at 4.

----------


## ChibaMariners

Rebranding that? Ughhh. Just kill it infinite, wait a little and then drop 4, with 3 on 3 battles pls.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I haven't played a Marvel vs. Capcom since the first one.


Damn really?

----------


## GindyPosts

> More rumors. MvCI will allegedly be rebranded as MvC4 in a major update
> 
> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...l-vs-capcom-4/


Unless we are seeing a massive departure from the whole MVC mandate with X-Men characters and better models, I'd just kill it and wait a few years.  Let the nostalgia fires simmer.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Unless we are seeing a massive departure from the whole MVC mandate with X-Men characters and better models, I'd just kill it and wait a few years.  Let the nostalgia fires simmer.


Assuming this is true, we're looking at 2+ years between games.  That's more than long enough to get the taste of MvC:I out of people's mouths.

----------


## Havok83

> Assuming this is true, we're looking at 2+ years between games.  That's more than long enough to get the taste of MvC:I out of people's mouths.


IA, especially with this console gen coming to a close. They should just work on a proper sequel to launch close to the newer consoles presumably in 2020

----------


## MarkRodriguez09

I guess this is an example of fans simply refusing to let this game die, no matter how much it sucked.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I guess this is an example of fans simply refusing to let this game die, no matter how much it sucked.


Exactly, most modern Marvel fans hate it because it's keeping anyone from doing a solid Marvel only fighting game because lord knows we have to have another dozen MVCs instead rather than, I dunno, let them breathe on their own because MVC2 was popular 18 years ago. Let the series die in peace already and let something better come out of it. X-Men and Doctor Doom would not solve the gadzillion other issues MVCI has.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I guess this is an example of fans simply refusing to let this game die, no matter how much it sucked.


The game itself wasn't really the problem though.  By all accounts, the actual gameplay was fine, it was just wrapped in such an unappealing package that it didn't turn any heads, especially since it was sandwiched in between Tekken 7, Injustice 2 and DBFZ.

----------

